# Brobo's Thread for the Bro's (and Sisters, too)...



## Bobotrank (Mar 2, 2011)

Alright Roll-It-Uppers, here's the new thread where you can catch up on the latest happenings inside my grow tent land. I blew it and BLOGGED my grow journal before, which I'm not sure how I figured that one out. Pretty lame tho, the blog format. This thread format is much better. Good thing it only took me 19 journal entries, and two fellow RIUppers giving me some good flak to figure it out lmfao  

A little background on my current grow. I'm about 2.5 weeks into flower on some Big Buddha Cheese. Using General Organics as my base nutes with some other good shtick mixed in. See pics below. I'm sure it'll all evolve over time.

Everyone's welcome, so grab a 'bowl and a cuppa,' and enjoy yourselves 

oh, and here's the old thread, if you dare. . . https://www.rollitup.org/blogs/293124-bobotrank.html


----------



## Hemlock (Mar 2, 2011)

Very Nice Sir!!
Tight setup Bobo!!!
A++++++++


----------



## doniawon (Mar 2, 2011)

subbed.. nice plants. i also like your choice of nutrients.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 2, 2011)

haha u've only gone and done it  nice one bro subbed in for the ride


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 2, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Very Nice Sir!!
> Tight setup Bobo!!!
> A++++++++





doniawon said:


> subbed.. nice plants. i also like your choice of nutrients.





las fingerez said:


> haha u've only gone and done it  nice one bro subbed in for the ride


Thanks guys! Hopefully it'll be the first of many fun grows. Feel free to post your pr0n on here, too 

Donia, what nutes are you currently using?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 3, 2011)

Popped in on tentland today. Here's a lil update . . .


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Aye comin on nicely Lad!!!!


Thanks, Hemlock! I'm trying to control myself on the updates... you know how it is, though... you just become so proud of your little ladies  Hard not to share lol. Have a good weekend brother!


----------



## doniawon (Mar 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks guys! Hopefully it'll be the first of many fun grows. Feel free to post your pr0n on here, too
> 
> Donia, what nutes are you currently using?


I appreciate your organic style!!
i just use lucas( flora bloom flora micro 2:1) and 30% h202. 1100 ppm the whole time but i let it fall 200ppm before i harvest. SOG style. i like to keep it simple as possible. sometimes to a fault. im lazy like my mentor, mister al b.... your rockin a helluva canopy there mad density. u thinkin defoliation or lollipop'n??? .. what does your "under growth" look like?.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2011)

doniawon said:


> I appreciate your organic style!!
> i just use lucas( flora bloom flora micro 2:1) and 30% h202. 1100 ppm the whole time but i let it fall 200ppm before i harvest. SOG style. i like to keep it simple as possible. sometimes to a fault. im lazy like my mentor, mister al b.... your rockin a helluva canopy there mad density. u thinkin defoliation or lollipop'n??? .. what does your "under growth" look like?.


Thanks Donia! I need to get my ppm down better (and get a meter). Right now I'm flying by the seat of my pants with this GO line, as it's my first time using it. I'm sorta the scientific type, so I'd like to have a better hold on that stuff.

I did some initial pruning, but yeah, definitely thinking about trimming off another couple of branches perhaps... trying to wait and see how much they stretch  Will update my under canopy view soon. . . What's the latest you can prune at? Week 4 is it?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2011)

Noticed a couple of curled leaves today... is this over feeding? I just gave them ph balanced water on Monday, but I'm new to this Roots Organic soil and these GO base nutes, and I'm drivin' out of control lol  see my post above...

Thanks in advance for any help. . .


----------



## doniawon (Mar 4, 2011)

View attachment 1474763i scrolled up after the post.. your plants look awesome!!!!. dont kill yourself drivinglol... leaf curl?? is your humidity really low?. lamp too close?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2011)

ahhhh LAMP! my temps are pretty low, tho... will that still do it?


----------



## doniawon (Mar 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> ahhhh LAMP! my temps are pretty low, tho... will that still do it?


maybe raise it just a lil and see if that dark green comes back?


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 4, 2011)

Your plants look effin healthy. The bending of the tips might be from a slight PH imbalance. Thats usually the first subtle sign I see if my PH is a bit off. Have you flushed at all?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> Your plants look effin healthy. The bending of the tips might be from a slight PH imbalance. Thats usually the first subtle sign I see if my PH is a bit off. Have you flushed at all?


Thanks CD! I haven't done a full flush yet... how much you reckon I should flush w/ if I've got about 2 gallons of soil per plant? 2 gallons per plant?

Just raised the light, too, Donia. We will see if that helps. The plants are pretty green right now... I think the hps throws things off a bit... they do look quite yellow in these pix! I assure you they are not. The buds are all green in real life 

What ph do you guys normally water with? I've been trying to let mine vary inside of the 'acceptable window' as I've heard it helps in nutrient uptake. I might take my meter into the hydro store w/ me next time and see what they say about it's accuracy (despite the fact I just calibrated my last use)... At first it was super quick to give me readings, and now I feel like it lags a bit. Hmf.


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 4, 2011)

I try to keep mine as close to 7 as I can in soil. As far as flushing I would just follow the instructions on the container. I use Botanicare and I want to say I use 5ml or 10ml but yours might be different.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2011)

Good to know... will check it out. 

How do you usually check your soil ph? By the water run off below?


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 4, 2011)

I adjust PH before watering. I only check runoff PH if I have a problem.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> I adjust PH before watering. I only check runoff PH if I have a problem.


Cool man, thanks. . .


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 4, 2011)

Bobotrank~ Over all everything looks Irie. A few leaf tips up is not bad unless it continues and more flip up. Then I would say it is too dry in there. And maybe lights are too close or heat is above 85. If you are organic you do not want to flush, if sythentics, flush away. I would continue to feed every other watering.
Ph Well set it at 6.5 after you add everything and use within the hour. Ph will rise or lower after a few hours. Do not worry about ph soil, or run off.
Raise your lights up until you see the leafs reach up for them, then lower one or two inches. Flowers will bloom faster.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Bobotrank~ Over all everything looks Irie. A few leaf tips up is not bad unless it continues and more flip up. Then I would say it is too dry in there. And maybe lights are too close or heat is above 85. If you are organic you do not want to flush, if sythentics, flush away. I would continue to feed every other watering.
> Ph Well set it at 6.5 after you add everything and use within the hour. Ph will rise or lower after a few hours. Do not worry about ph soil, or run off.
> Raise your lights up until you see the leafs reach up for them, then lower one or two inches. Flowers will bloom faster.


Thanks, brother! Raised the light... I think with my hood it needs to be at least 17-18" away from the plants (even tho it's air cooled). I was more like 15" or so, so hopefully that'll help. I'd noticed some newer growth flipping it's leaves over when I was still in veg if I got below that 18" or so mark, so sounds like that's my limit line...

Tomorrow, I feed 

Thanks again, everyone, for your help! Much appreciated...


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 4, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> I adjust PH before watering. I only check runoff PH if I have a problem.


i do the same here, try not to panic i cant really see what u mean which is a good thing lol. i'm in agreement with GG13 everything looks fine. cheeses are known to shed a few lower fan leaves here and there when they turn yellow so even when that happens dont panic either 

my last crop went yellow at week 6-7 but i brought it back with some tlc and i still yeailded over 4.5 oz of one plant bone dry


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 4, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> i do the same here, try not to panic i cant really see what u mean which is a good thing lol. i'm in agreement with GG13 everything looks fine. cheeses are known to shed a few lower fan leaves here and there when they turn yellow so even when that happens dont panic either
> 
> my last crop went yellow at week 6-7 but i brought it back with some tlc and i still yeailded over 4.5 oz of one plant bone dry


lol thanks bru! I'm totally the worried parent. Maybe I just need to smoke, and relax, eh? heh heh . . .


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2011)

Update... Cuz I was bored... and I love them.

I've also culled a couple more lower branches that were very visibly shaded, and probably going to be a waste of energy...


----------



## GoldenGanja13 (Mar 5, 2011)

Now is the perfect time to fill in those pots with some soil that is high in phosphorus


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 5, 2011)

GoldenGanja13 said:


> Now is the perfect time to fill in those pots with some soil that is high in phosphorus


Good call. . . might have to do that tomorrow.


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 6, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Update... Cuz I was bored... and I love them.
> 
> I've also culled a couple more lower branches that were very visibly shaded, and probably going to be a waste of energy...


yeah thats no probs bro. once they gotten a bit further in u might find that u loose a few more of the lower leaves, ur canopy looks nice and thick which is a good thing so its cool


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 9, 2011)

Busted out the real camera for an update. . .


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice pic!. How long did you expose it?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 9, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> Nice pic!. How long did you expose it?



Thanks bro! I think my camera was set to iso 400, f2.5 @ 1/2000 or around there. I'll have to go back and look.


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 10, 2011)

Heck yeah. Shooting under HID is hard.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 10, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> Heck yeah. Shooting under HID is hard.


It can be a little contrasty at times, but nothing a little photoshop can't cure


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 11, 2011)

I hear that. Do you shoot in RAW format?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 11, 2011)

Yeah, always in RAW... jpgs start to fall apart too much if you have to do too much to them in photoshop. It takes up more space, but if your photos mean a lot to you it's worth it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 13, 2011)

Brobo! Jesus brother I just realized I never checked into your new thread lol. Sorry about that buddy I just remembered you telling me about it. 

Subbed up now,,,looks to be good timing too haha. I'll catch up with ya


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 13, 2011)

Awesome bro! Don't worry, you didn't miss much before lol things are just starting to look interesting. Have a good one!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2011)

A quick little update... 

Things are finally kicking into gear a little bit more. Wish I woulda topped or cropped or fimmed or some shit, though. Just something else to add to my list of 'next times'. . . 

I've also broken my use of 'organic only', and thrown in some granulated flower enhancer that I got from a hydro store owner back in the day... I felt like things were running a little behind, and I wanted to make sure I get a decent yield from this round. I think it's helping so far-- I just hope I didn't screw myself too bad. Next time I know how I can make things better, and I'm pretty sure stay with the organics 100%. Ohhhh wellllll. Live and learn.

Alright, I'm out. The wifey is calling me for bed... Here's some shots for now


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 15, 2011)

Your canopy is awrsome.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2011)

Morning buddy, girls are looking good! Hey I was just thinking, if your going organic with your grow a great supplement during flower to help bulk them up is mollasses. So your at 4.5 wks now,,,,it's a little hard to tell by the pic but are they starting their fade already? 

Real nice job on your first inside gro brobo! Whats going to be on deck for the next round : ?)


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2011)

Morning guys, thanks for stopping by and sayin' hey 

Yeah, slowly starting to fade below the canopy. Last water I did there were a couple fan leaves that were calling it quits under there. Molasses sounds like a good call, tho, HC. I was going to get some of that Backstrap molasses that everyone talks about (GG13 told me about it), and start mixing that in a little bit. If Westy said his BBC was a 9.5 weeker, how long you reckon I should feed until? 7.5? 

I'm thinking either another round of Cheese after this (to really get shit down), and then after that I'm either doing some SLH or bubbleberry... oh decisions decisions. Where you at w/ your next grow, HC? Romulan breeding project still a go? 

Have a good day all... I'm off to get the dog neutered-- gulp!  Poor little fella doesn't even know it's comin'.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Morning guys, thanks for stopping by and sayin' hey
> 
> Yeah, slowly starting to fade below the canopy. Last water I did there were a couple fan leaves that were calling it quits under there. Molasses sounds like a good call, tho, HC. I was going to get some of that Backstrap molasses that everyone talks about (GG13 told me about it), and start mixing that in a little bit. If Westy said his BBC was a 9.5 weeker, how long you reckon I should feed until? 7.5?
> 
> ...


Ha poor guy! It will be better in the long run for him though. What breed is he? I think with mollasses you can start in early flowering right up to the last week. I used to use 2 TBLS/ gal with great results.

I'm just taking some Qleaner off the stems and throwing it in jars. Rom breeding project is on albeit with only three seedlings so depending on what they turn out to be,,,,


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2011)

He is a blue heeler... Australian cattle dog. Super cute, but will be cuter without his nuts lol 

Your pad must smell great! Were those the seedlings u were talking bout with Wsty?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2011)

Here's a couple of quickies from this morning...


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 19, 2011)

Wow, a whole 3 days since my last update. Time for another update


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 19, 2011)

Hey hey plants are looking real nice brother for sure! Thanks for the update  Remind me, they came as clones? Have you smoked that strain yet so as to know what to expect. 

So is that the same as an Australian Shepard...poor guy, is he back to his old self yet lol? And not sure which seedlings we are talking about with westy. My Caseys came from Mr Worry Wart haha via our friend in the Dam but they are not sedlings anymore...2 weeks into flower.

Talk to ya, enjoy your weekend : !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 20, 2011)

Hey thanks HC brother. If my ladies are looking half as good as yours, I'm on the right track! Hope you're all well, and havin' a warm sunday at home w/ a cuppa 

Yes, these were clones, and I've smoked a fair amount of Cheese. It's one of my favorites that I'd been picking up at the club for quite some time. Course, I don't know if what I was puffin' was BBC or some other Cheese hybrid. They tend to rarely tell you the lineage of the genetics, but I've definitely found some clubs that are better than others for the cheeeeeeeeeeeese.

Heelers and Shepards are very close in breed. Similar markings (pibald, I'm told it's called), altho heelers have a shorter coat with a real fox like face. Ours is a total dingbat, and looks like he's part kangaroo. He's also 40 lbs and thinks he's a lapdog. Your pup looks quite a bit bigger from what I remember... like pushing a good 70 or 80 from the pics you posted quite awhile back. How's the fur ball doing, btw? Happy the snow has melted around his tree, I'm sure.

I can't remember what seedlings I was talking 'bout. I think they were the romulans, but now I'm drawing a blank. Hmf. Only one thing to do now. . .

Have yourself a great one, bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

Ha ha, I had to chuckle...that's exactly what I'm doing  Just came out onto the porch with a cuppa and a bong...and the sun is shining in lol. Very comy! Oh yeah, I was out of coffee this morning when I woke up. That's almost as bad as being out of weed.The animals have been out here all morning but I just finished some watering so,,,time to chillax for a little bit. Smoking some Qleaner, its tasty and potent. Never had the pleasure of trying a Cheese strain, maybe someday. I have 3 Livers (Northern Lights) x Cherry Cheese at 2 weeks of flower so I'm getting closer to some sort of cheese haha.

I am pretty insulated where I am as far as dif strains of weed. The locals have 3 strains they buy...indoor, outdoor and hydro lol. My stuff is always a couple of notches above that stuff so I generally don't touch what they buy. The U kids are a bit more into name strains and good quality and that's where my stuff goes.

When I was looking at shepards a few years back, I checked out some Australian Shepards pups. Both parents were on site and I didn't care for the male. I ended up getting a half breed, he's half black Shepard and scary smart lol. And your right, pretty big! Very tall and 85lbs.

You have a good sunday too Brobo!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm excited to hear how you like the Livers. That sounds like a great strain... we used to get Northern Lights back in college and the smell was unreal, and anything crossed with the cheese sounds like a good mix to me. Hopefully Mr. West is able to sort something out of the GHS Exodus, too, so one of these days a 'real' cheese makes it across the pond  you need to try it.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah the guys over there have been talking about Livers for quite a while now, couple of years at least and I'm like...what the fuck is livers?!? Last month someone discovered that it is a NL pheno so I thought that was cool! Out of 3 plants, I think I have one that may be a different pheno than the other two so, we'll see which is better lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 20, 2011)

Now I'm really intrigued. Once they're really bangin' you'll have to post some pix...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

Definately!!! Come to think of it, I'm over due posting some bud porn lol. DST just posted some real nice shots! Went for a little walk with my dog, beautiful day albeit chilly...upper 30's. Meant to ask...what do you like about the cheese so much? Or more precisely what does everyone like about cheese strains. It's a Skunk pheno if I'm not mistaken


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 20, 2011)

Yeah, you're right about the pheno. The smell is just something else. The earthy pungent everyone talks about is right on. Not to mention I don't think it has much of a high ceiling, so you can just keep smoking it and smoking it and you get higher and higher lol... it's quite narcotic. I'll probably do another round of it and then switch over to Sagamartha's Bubbleberry or something of the like. Altho I've got some great ufo freebies I've been sitting on, too... dj short blueberry is one I've been itching to crack.

Weather is cold and rainy here, which makes staying inside and drinking tea sound ggggggreat  pjs all day.

What's your fav strain at the moment?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, you're right about the pheno. The smell is just something else. The earthy pungent everyone talks about is right on. Not to mention I don't think it has much of a high ceiling, so you can just keep smoking it and smoking it and you get higher and higher lol... it's quite narcotic. I'll probably do another round of it and then switch over to Sagamartha's Bubbleberry or something of the like. Altho I've got some great ufo freebies I've been sitting on, too... dj short blueberry is one I've been itching to crack.
> 
> Weather is cold and rainy here, which makes staying inside and drinking tea sound ggggggreat  pjs all day.
> 
> What's your fav strain at the moment?


That sounds good in the odor dept. I don't care for growing skunky smelling weed, and you can imagine why. I think the livers is supposed to be a real stinker though. If I have to upgrade to a better odor control system then I will, no big deal lol. My fav out my strains is the Ice, which is NL x Afgani x Skunk x Shiva. Not sure which pheno I got but its a good one. Had 3 to chose from and the cut I kept had the most chrystals, the best smell (it's nicknamed fruity pebbles), high calyx to leaf ratio, short flowering 7wks+- depending on how you like your trics and the most potent. I have had the cut for a couple of yrs and have 1 girl in the flower room about two weeks along. I know seasoned smokers that shy away sometimes because of the potency but I find it invigorating lol. My BB cut is my second favorite and subcools lemon Qleaner (sativa pheno) prolly my third. I do have about a half dozen heavy hitting new strains in veg and flower now though lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 20, 2011)

So funny you mention the smell... I'm just looking for an ozone solution to my grow as we speak. I think part of my problem is due to leaks in my inline fan... I duct taped most of them, but I get the feeling it's still not all sealed, and I can't afford to address the problem until this round is done-- otherwise I'd really have some smell on my hands. Maybe my carbon filter is slightly shot, too...

That ICE sounds amazing. I'd never shy away from that lol  and BB -- how can you not love it? Your BB's looked especially colorful in all aspects, HC. I'll be taking a gamble w/ the one fem seed I have, but I see it as more of a test run to see if I want to search out a keeper pheno. Qleaner is one I know very little about, but it sounds intriguing... I'll have to do a little internet scour here and find out more. . .


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 22, 2011)

one word CHEEEEEEEEESE 

hahaha just been smoking on a very nice pheno of blue cheese crossed from an exodus mother  i've got a little breeding project just about to start, continuing someones work with backcrossing the UK Exodus 2 times already. i'm about to try a 3rd after selecting a good male (if i've got one lol), i also want to run the male across my blue cheese cut which as mentioned is pretty good, cheesey with a nice touch of blueberry. 

with a bit of luck i will be getting the Exodus cut fairly soon me and my mate have got a couple of sources between us


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 22, 2011)

That sounds delicious fingerez. I love both of those strains  One of these days I need to get my ass to England and try the real cheese. Too bad it'd be too hard to ever bring one over here, tho... I sometimes think of the possibilities... We'd either need a boat, or a submarine. Shit. I ain't got either lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 23, 2011)

Gotta love fed ex guys...at least in the states. I wonder if they are world wide too, someone must do that. Got some clones that are almost ready to ship. I need to get some Ice clones going eh brobo ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 23, 2011)

Yeah HC! ICE ICE ICE  I never even thought of FedExing them, but it makes so much sense. They do it with other plants all the time, and they arrive just fine. I like your style  

Back in my college days when I was much ballsier, and before 9.11, I was going to school in Colorado. I'd just gotten my script out here, and picked up a couple clones over the holiday break (I still remember-- White Widow x Dutch Skunk). Eager to get them back to CO with me, I made two small boxes, just barely large enough to house the cuttings. Wearing baggy cargo pants, I stuffed one in each pocket, held my breath-- and made it through security just fine. From there I went into the bathroom, where I had another box (larger, of course), and I put the cuts in there for the plane ride. I walked casually through the airport as though I was just carrying another Christmas gift that couldn't fit in my backpack. On the plane they were safely stowed under the seat in front of me  The look on my friend's face when he picked me up at the airport was one of total awe. He couldn't believe I did it, and frankly, neither could I. Another friend ended up growing those plants out for me-- and they were amazing. He also pollinated a couple branches with some BLUEBERRRRRRYYYYY, but I never saw the seeds. I still think about them, tho!

I'm off, fellas. This week is the week from hell-- in a good way. Lotsa work, but lotsa work.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 24, 2011)

Gonna do a picture update later, but need to run and get some epsom salts, first. Seems the organic Ca/Mg I'm using every watering just isn't cutting it, and each of my plants has dropped a couple sub canopy leaves. Or I should say a few more. These guys are clearly Mg monsters, and although the deficiency doesn't seem extreme, I don't want to let it get extreme. I'm also wondering about how efficient I really am by using unfiltered tap water with organic nutes. I'm not doing anything to get the chlorine out, and I was just reading up that I could be seriously fooking myself. Oh, good times. Looks like I've learned some more new shtick lol... 

Oh, and whaddya guys think-- foliar spray w/ the epsom (I read this works well in a fix), or should I just mix it with my nutes? I'm almost at the end of my 6th week, and I'm hesitant to spray water on my buds... or near them. Thnx.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2011)

Yeah post some pics of the leaves brobo, I would be interested to see what they look like. My Ice usually has a cal/mag defeciancy and it's harder than hell to get around it. This is what I have found to help but does not totally solve the problem...adding a couple of tsp of dolmatic lime to every gal of soil, adding steamed bone meal (very high in calcium) and ph my water to the high 6s

Catch ya later Bro


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks HC. I'm gonna have to do that next time around for sure.

This, apparently, is what Mg deficiency looks like... I'm guessing. I added some epsom salts to my water at 2 tsp/gallon-- hopefully it saves me from destruction.



And this, hopefully, is bud pr0n... soft pr0n, that is lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks HC. I'm gonna have to do that next time around for sure.
> 
> This, apparently, is what Mg deficiency looks like... I'm guessing. I added some epsom salts to my water at 2 tsp/gallon-- hopefully it saves me from destruction.
> View attachment 1512203View attachment 1512200View attachment 1512201View attachment 1512202
> ...


What's happenen man. Soft porn?!? Shit bru those are starting to fill out nicely...that's some quality pr0n all the way for sure! How are they smelling lately??

Pic 1 looks like it was caused by your ph being way off, I would guess too high, plus you need to let your tap water sit a day so the chlorine has a chance to evaporate. Couldn't see any probs in pic 3 but number 4 looks a little more like cal/mag deficency and or lock out with the small rust colored spots. To be honest, at this stage in the game your not going to see to much for improvement with the ebsom salt and foliar and actually I would not do either of those things. Maybe a little flush and then the supplements with good ph'd water. >>>>>>>> >>>>>Qleaner


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 24, 2011)

Shit dammit, my meter must be outta whack. Thanks for the diagnosis Sir HC. Hope I jus didn't screw myself. Lol. I'll swing by ur thread later to say hey. It's the lady's bday tonight, so I'll b out to dinner most of the night. Peace!


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking PH too.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 25, 2011)

Double shit dammit. Effing ph meter. Thanks CD!


----------



## nugbuckets (Mar 28, 2011)

hey bro, i didn't catch what you are using for soil.....seems weird to have a Mg dif with cal/mag by GO. but it sure looks like that is what it is. anyways....buds look killer....didn't realize how sativa'd out those cheese leaves are....how many total days flower you think to finish out? Nugs


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey there Nugs. Super sativa looking leaves, eh?? I was surprised, too. The plants didn't stretch as much as I was expecting, tho, which is probably a good thing lol. . . 

I'm using Roots Organic soil, with no other amendments (although I'm definitely going to next time around). It has zero Mg in there, so it's all been from the GO so far, plus the epsom I threw in the other day in a moment of weakness/despair/'I'm so scared'. Saturday marked the end of week 6, and Mr West over on the cheese thread said Big Buddha Bheese normally goes about 9.5 weeks. I'm getting some yellowing on my lower fans, as you could tell, which I'm afraid might be coming on a little too early? I'm all for letting buds ripen before harvest, so we'll see what happens. I don't wanna chop 'em too early! In a week and a half I'll do a light molasses mixture flush. . . then give em about 2 weeks and see what the trichs are looking like.

Ya know, come to think of it, maybe I'm getting nute lockout from something else? I fudged and gave them some non organic flower enhancer a few weeks back, and that's right around the time that they started to show deficiency. Hmm... Time for a little  Peace, Nugs!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey brudder coming up on the home stretch! Now is the time to pull up a chair, strap maself in and watch the show!! Good karma all the way brobo ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 28, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey brudder coming up on the home stretch! Now is the time to pull up a chair, strap maself in and watch the show!! Good karma all the way brobo ; !)


Thanks brother! I'm so excited, too. They are starting to swell up, and the smell is well... cheesey  I've learned a lot from this grow, and I can't wait to put that knowledge to good use next round.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 28, 2011)

Hey bro!

I've used Roots once and found it to be a bit weak, all kinds of amendments that you can put in though! Getting about ready to call it a day, just waiting for my girl to come over. Later man!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 28, 2011)

Enjoy your night!  Yeah, I'm switching out soils next round. That's one of the things I've learned lol  bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2011)

Top of the mornin to ya man! Work day for yas?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Bro! Just popped on for a quickie this morn. Stressful day at work... glad to be home  

Have some cheese updates. Deficiency is still there, and slowly creeping up the plant. I'm kinda sweatin' it right now, not sure if I can hold the yellowing off. Upped the Cal/Mg I'm giving them. We'll see. Not sure if they can last another 3 weeks, assuming this pheno goes that long. Triple checked my pH today. Was storing my meter in 4.0 when the manual called for 7.0 lmao silly me 6.5 on the nose. Here goes...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 30, 2011)

Looking very nice brobo, it wont be long now. Some of that yellowing is just your natural end of flower fade. Maybe green them up just a bit more in veg with some sort of N


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2011)

ok ok ok ok thanks! lol   I was making a big mistake by not letting my water sit. Especially w/ the organic nutes. Despite my efforts to feed them heavily, I think a lot of the good stuff was maybe getting killed off? I dunno, was jus doin' some readin up on it all. Oh, time for more  Have a good night bro!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 30, 2011)

One last one before I bail. Trich pr0n...


----------



## chronicallyDank (Mar 31, 2011)

Those buds are looking great but that doesn't really look like a CalMag problem to me. When is the last time you flushed?

Are you using a Tamron lens?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

Cheers Bobotrank my friend, have a great day. Lunch with my daughter in a few hours


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> Those buds are looking great but that doesn't really look like a CalMag problem to me. When is the last time you flushed?
> 
> Are you using a Tamron lens?


Hey CD. I think it was pH, maybe, too. There are some that I know were Mg, but now the leaves have stopped doing what looked like Mg, and just have that yellowing (which I thought was yellowing from a def, now I think it could be pH related a little, too). I was going all organic until a few weeks back, and still am hardly using anything chemical. Every time I water I let a fair amount come out the bottom, too... Hmm. Just gave em a healthy drink yesterday, so we'll see. . . 

The lens I'm using for those shots is a 100mm Canon Macro lens... You can get in pretty darn close with it, too. The trich pr0n was cropped in from a bigger shot, btw-- You'd need a different lens, of course, for that. . . $$$$$$$$$



Highlanders cave said:


> Cheers Bobotrank my friend, have a great day. Lunch with my daughter in a few hours


Morning HC! What a great dad, taking his girl out for a bite to eat. You enjoy your day, too, brother!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2011)

Whodat posted this over on the 600 thread, and figured I'd post it here so I don't lose it-- and so anyone else can use it, too. 

Subcool Super Soil 

-> Full Batch (12 cubic feet)

8- Large bags (1.5 cubic ft. ea) High quality Organic soil with Mycorrhizae 
(i.e. Roots Organic)

25-50 lbs. Organic Worm castings
5 lbs. Steamed Bone Meal
5 lbs. Bloom Bat Guano (Fruit Bat &#8211; High P)
5 lbs. Blood Meal
3 lbs. Rock Phoshates
¾ Cup Epsom Salts
1 Cup Sweet Lime (Powdered Dolomite)
1 Cup Azomite (Trace Elements)
2- TBS Powdered Humic Acid

Run off on this mix after a 4 week sitting with 7 ph water is 6.3

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-> 1/2 Batch (6 cubic feet)

4 - Large bags (1.5 cubic ft. ea) High quality Organic soil with Mycorrhizae 
(i.e. Roots Organic)

12.5-25 lbs. Worm Castings
2.5 lbs. (40 oz) Steamed Bone Meal (0-10-0)
2.5 lbs. (40 oz) Bat Guano (Fruit Bat &#8211; High P)
2.5 lbs. (40 oz) Blood Meal 
1.5 lbs. (24 oz) Rock Phosphates
3/8 Cup (1/4 cup + 1/8 cup) Epsom Salts
1/2 Cup Sweet Lime (Powdered Dolomite)
1/2 Cup Azomite (Trace Elements)
1 TBS Powdered Humic Acid

Run off on this mix after a 4 week sitting with 7 ph water is 6.3

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

-> 1/4 Batch (3 cubic feet = 5184 cubic inches)

2 - Large bags (1.5 cubic ft. ea) High quality Organic soil with Mycorrhizae 
(i.e. Roots Organic)

6.25-12.5 lbs. Worm Castings
1.25 lbs. (20 oz) Steamed Bone Meal (0-10-0)
1.25 lbs. (20 oz) Bat Guano (Fruit Bat &#8211; High P)
1.25 lbs. (20 oz) Blood Meal 
.75 lbs. (12 oz) Rock Phosphates
3 TB Epsom Salts
1/4 Cup Sweet Lime (Powdered Dolomite)
1/4 Cup Azomite (Trace Elements)
1.5 tsp Powdered Humic Acid

Run off on this mix after a 4 week sitting with 7 ph water is 6.3


-> 1/8 Batch (1.5 cubic feet = 2592 cubic inches)

1 - Large bag (1.5 cubic ft.) High quality Organic soil with Mycorrhizae 
(i.e. Roots Organic)

3-6 lbs. Worm Castings
.625 lbs. (10 oz) Steamed Bone Meal (0-10-0)
.625 lbs. (10 oz) Bat Guano (Fruit Bat &#8211; High P)
.625 lbs. (10 oz) Blood Meal 
.375 lbs. (6 oz) Rock Phosphates
1 TB + 1.5 tsp. Epsom Salts
1/8 Cup Sweet Lime (Powdered Dolomite)
1/8 Cup Azomite (Trace Elements)
.75 tsp Powdered Humic Acid

Run off on this mix after a 4 week sitting with 7 ph water is 6.3


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey brobo! Yeah subcool is pretty proud of his super soil and I'm sure it's cheaper in the long run but I don't see it being better than OF after the ocean forest has been tweaked a bit. Would have to do a side by side comparison I guess lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey brobo! Yeah subcool is pretty proud of his super soil and I'm sure it's cheaper in the long run but I don't see it being better than OF after the ocean forest has been tweaked a bit. Would have to do a side by side comparison I guess lol


Interesting... I'll be looking into that route, too. I'm just posting info on the thread so I know where to find it in the future lol I'd lose my ass sometimes, if it weren't attached lol.

I might have to check out that OF w/ amendments... I need to do something, as just straight Roots did not cut it, as we all know lol  I assume your an OF kinda guy??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 31, 2011)

Just got back a couple of min ago with a couple of bags haha....


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2011)

Nice! I'll have to pick your brain later on. Back to work . . . ::sigh:: lol


----------



## las fingerez (Mar 31, 2011)

heard good things about the sub cool soil for organics but its far 2 much hassle for me lol. bad enough mixing 2 lots of nutes to do a feed lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2011)

Hey fingerez! I'm thinking I might just add some good stuff to either the Roots or the OF. Those are the two rich soils that my store sells, so it seems like a no brainer. What are you using this days?


----------



## chronicallyDank (Apr 1, 2011)

hell yeah Bro. It sounds like you know what your doing and its showing too.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2011)

Just swinging by to say hey brobo my friend. Hope you and your Hawiian sweetie are having a nice evening!

Later man


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 2, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> hell yeah Bro. It sounds like you know what your doing and its showing too.


Hey thanks CD! How's the tent doing, brother?? From what I recall, you were starting to get pretty close yourself. I'll swing by for a peek this morning 



Highlanders cave said:


> Just swinging by to say hey brobo my friend. Hope you and your Hawiian sweetie are having a nice evening!
> 
> Later man


Hey thanks HC! I was out at a funeral for a good friend's father, and then I made it back home around 8-ish, just in time for snuggle time  I'd never miss that one lol How you doing today? Get all your hard work done??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2011)

I did! Well, it never ends haha, I'll prolly take down a couple more this afternoon : !). It was one of those days when everything had to be done,,,watering, transplanting, cloning and then trimming all night lol. Started at 9 in the morning and finished at 2 am last night. Bed at 3, up at 530 and feeling fine. Just did some yard work, about to load a bongo...BB and hash.

How the girls doing...they coming up on 7 weeks? Was checking Fed Ex international rates this morning...bit pricey but doable ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 2, 2011)

Seven weeks today, and looking good over here. Starting really swell up, and stink lol. Pictures to come next week or so prolly. 

Sounds like you've been busy brother! The labor always pays off. 

Shit, ya think fed ex would clear the guards into the country?? Maybe if it were a well rooted girl, packaged real well and overnighted? Can u imagine. It would be historical.... I really like this idea!!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 2, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Seven weeks today, and looking good over here. Starting really swell up, and stink lol. Pictures to come next week or so prolly.
> 
> Sounds like you've been busy brother! The labor always pays off.
> 
> Shit, ya think fed ex would clear the guards into the country?? Maybe if it were a well rooted girl, packaged real well and overnighted? Can u imagine. It would be historical.... I really like this idea!!


That's really cool! Are they around a 9 weeker? Couple few more weeks then, ya getting stoked!! I really need to get me a good cheese I'm thinking and see what the dealio is lol. What is the smell like? The next seeds that I get and have to pay for, are prolly going to be Sensi Seeds Jack Herer. Kinda liked the sativa high of the HM x BB lol, there's a time and a place for that zinging cerebral high.

Getting pretty toasted and watching a documentary on the Templar Knights haha. I love shit like that : !) Easy day in the garden today, potted up the Roms and Cheeseberry Haze, girl's coming over later to make us dinner. And yeah....snuggle time is nice!

Catch ya!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 2, 2011)

Yeah, Westy was sayin' 9.5 weeks, so I was gonna start on the Flushy McFlusherson pretty soon. Like I said, I'd started using a little bit of non organic nutes to help things along, so I've got all my ducks lined up in order to undo what I've did, er somethin'. Clearing agent this time around... and the SMELL is great. Earthy musky, just as they say. I'm sure the Exodus is more so, but the BBC ain't bad, either. Least for me 

Jack Herer sounds awesome!! I hear they can be a bit finicky in terms of nutes, but also supposed to be a supreme high. I've never seen any in the clubs that has been of high enough quality that I was interested... it's always looked more midgrade, which is disappointing. I love a good sativa, though... Put on some good music and get shit done-- just what I like! Chilling on the porch with the music on, eh bro  

Knights Templar shtick is awesome. I love all that stuff about secret societies that date back to god knows when. Can't wait to see yer ladies-- and enjoy your lady  Have a good dinner, bru. I'm gonna go rip some Sensi Star and snuggle with my woman


----------



## Wemp (Apr 5, 2011)

Subscribed, they look awesome. 

I got one BBC seed germed today, so ill send some pics your way once I get it started.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome, Wemp. We've got about 2 more weeks in flower, give or take a couple days... we'll see what the trichomes tell us


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 5, 2011)

Here's week 8 video update. . . Now back to work 



[video=vimeo;21988360]http://vimeo.com/21988360[/video]


----------



## chronicallyDank (Apr 5, 2011)

Damn, looks amazing.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 5, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey fingerez! I'm thinking I might just add some good stuff to either the Roots or the OF. Those are the two rich soils that my store sells, so it seems like a no brainer. What are you using this days?


canna coco range 

http://www.canna.com/site/dhtml/products_coco.php

http://www.canna.com/site/dhtml/products_coco_ab.php

looks like u got the "yellow leaf of the cheese" no matter what u do really it just happens, trying something out this time for that, not organic mind lol. lol hows it smelling, anything like sour milk, musky skunky overtones?

looks great for organic mate fair play to ya


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 5, 2011)

las fingerez said:


> canna coco range
> 
> http://www.canna.com/site/dhtml/products_coco.php
> 
> ...


Shhhhweeeet! Thanks for those links, Fingerez Can't wait to check those out. 

Yeah, definitely got the yellowing... my ph was a touch off for a little bit there, due to me storing my meter in 4.0 instead of 7.0. Mostly I think it was Mg deficiency, though, just like you said. I did fudge a little bit and add some non organic flower enhancer about 3 or 4 feedings, and next time I'm going to try and go without that... but we will see. Gotta get this soil sorted out first  And yes, shit is smelling insane. I had to buy an ozone genie and Ona gel just to help dampen the smell a bit... and when I stick my head in that tent-- WHAM! Smell slaps you like a ton of bricks. I like that  Peace brother!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 7, 2011)

> I had to buy an ozone genie and Ona gel


rhino pro / phresh filter and negative pressure for cheesey pongs my friend  good luck for harvesting lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 7, 2011)

Oh carbon filter is already in  I think my humidity is around 60%, which is right about where carbon filters start to fail, so I'm told. Since I don't have room to put a dehu in there, I'm just rolling with it, hence the Ona and Ozone... we're getting close. Things are reallllly swelling up, and my 60x microscope is on it's way


----------



## oscaroscar (Apr 7, 2011)

Great grow mate, I haven't read the whole thing but pics do most of the talking. I noticed its big buddha cheese and by the look of it its the closest i've seen to the real deal in seed form. They have that sativa leaf thing happening and those calyxs will start going nuts soon +rep


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks Oscar! Yeah, my leaves do look very similar to what Westy has posted on his thread of the Exodus cut. Bugger stinks to high heaven, too... and you're right-- it's really packing on some weight right now. Just got my 60-100x scope today, and I'd say I'm about 50% cloudy right now. Thing is so strong, prolly coulda just done the 30x lmao. I've given them a good drenching already with some clearing agent, but prolly gonna do one more I hope before I chop. I did do some non organic flower enhancer after a lot of thought, and want to make sure I get it all out... gonna wait til it's all cloudy in there and then timmmmmber   brother, thanks for stopping by!

btw, what are your thoughts on trichs for the cheese? let em go all cloudy?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

Ok, went down stairs to try and capture some of the essence on camera. Tomorrow marks 8 weeks. I think this particular one can prolly go close to 9. . .


----------



## chronicallyDank (Apr 8, 2011)

Damn that is one frosty lady! Would rep if I could.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks CD  We're getting down to the final days lol can't wait to take these girls down.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 9, 2011)

Wow nice camera shots my friend. Stepping up your game haha. Girls look great...going to be done to perfection! I don't see many white hairs, so I guess it's how ever you like your trichs now. Another week or so, huh.

Have a good one!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 9, 2011)

Hey there friend! Thanks for Yeah, about another week or so. Gonna give them a their final big drink tomorrow, and then it's time to play the 'see how long you can wait it out' game. . .  Gonna swing by yer pad in a few. Hope you're having a good one so far!

jeeeezus. after reading above again, I must have really been baked!


----------



## Wemp (Apr 9, 2011)

Hows she smellin?!

My BBC seed just popped up


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 9, 2011)

Smellin' great! This is an awesome strain. I can't wait for the next round of it!


----------



## chronicallyDank (Apr 11, 2011)

For some reason the last post I can see in this thread is from the 9th. and I cant get this thread off my home page either


----------



## Wemp (Apr 11, 2011)

chronicallyDank said:


> For some reason the last post I can see in this thread is from the 9th. and I cant get this thread off my home page either


Yeah it was doing the same thing to me


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 11, 2011)

Hmm. That's weird. I dunno!


----------



## Wemp (Apr 11, 2011)

Its all better now.

How are they lookin mate?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2011)

Getting close to chop time...2 or 3 more days??


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 12, 2011)

It's so close! It could really be any day  I gave them their last drink on Sunday, and now have a small fan under the canopy pushing air around-- and hopefully drying things out a little faster than normal. I'm hoping tomorrow, or at earliest sometime this evening. . . My fingers are itchin, and the colors are getting nuts down there. I'll have to do some final pictures before I chop. They are getting almost these purple sorta hues in them-- really quite beautiful. Not to mention the weight they're still packing on... lol have a great day everyone!


----------



## chronicallyDank (Apr 12, 2011)

Got a yield estimate yet?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 12, 2011)

We could guess and see who comes the closest lol. What do you have brobo, 9 plants in there? I'll go first,,,,5.5 oz with a lot of nice trim for making hash!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 12, 2011)

I'd say HC is right about on what I was hoping I'd get... I was thinking roughly 6 oz. I didn't do any topping to these plants-- just straight plant em and see what happens (lollipopped, of course). Next round, tho, is going to be all topped. They're vegging like little monsters as we speak 

What's your guess Dank?? How much you think I'll get off 9 plants? They are all about waist high, I'd say. . .


----------



## chronicallyDank (Apr 12, 2011)

its hard to say without a recent photo of the whole grow and I forgot what light youre using. But right now id guess 7 zips.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 12, 2011)

Alright, I like where you're headed with those numbers. I'll take an overview shot of everything before I chop it all down. Then we can really start to get serious!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2011)

Morning buddy!

Waist high, huh?? Changing my guess then lol, thinking you'll be pushing 6.5 - 7 zips brudder! I'm outa here for the day, have a great one!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 13, 2011)

Even better!! 

Today is the day! Today is the day! Today is the day.

I'm so excited.

Man HC, you were out of the house early today ::yawn:: I'll catch up w/ you on the flip, brother!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2011)

Ha ha, hoping for a pic or two!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 13, 2011)

Ok, here's my quick chop chop harvest post of the day. It's a hectic one here, so this is all I have to post for now. Had a close call today, too. Phew! Someone upstairs musta been telling me to pull the plug before they came to change out the electric meter today. Holy crap! lol I think I'm in the clear, though.. 

Got some crazy colors going on here. Didn't know Cheese could get purple like this... musta been from the cold night time temps. Just used the old point and shoot today, no DSLR. I'm still happy though  Can't wait until they're dry enough to sample!

Peace


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2011)

Holy fucking shit brobo, those are friggen awesome!!! Wow they really morped out in the last week and a half 

Nice job man, congrats. Those nugs look real nice! Take many stretch breaks ; !)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 13, 2011)

My favorite. Pic 5 was good too but the bitch was flipping us the bird lol. Can't really blame her right about now though hehe


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks man!! So psyched I waited it out! The purple showed up 2 days ago, and I was surprised to say the least. Always love the cool colors.

Hey, and thanks to you for helping me out along the way. I hope I dun made ya proud lol 

I'm back to work. Wifey about to yell at me... can't wait to trim these.


----------



## chronicallyDank (Apr 13, 2011)

Congrats man. That is one solid looking grow. Now comes the hardest part of all... waiting for a proper cure.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 13, 2011)

Thnx! I know, right? Figured I'd let em dry in the dark tent for a few days until they're ready to go... then jar 'em up an wait a little bit


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 13, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Ok, here's my quick chop chop harvest post of the day. It's a hectic one here, so this is all I have to post for now. Had a close call today, too. Phew! Someone upstairs musta been telling me to pull the plug before they came to change out the electric meter today. Holy crap! lol I think I'm in the clear, though..
> 
> Got some crazy colors going on here. Didn't know Cheese could get purple like this... musta been from the cold night time temps. Just used the old point and shoot today, no DSLR. I'm still happy though  Can't wait until they're dry enough to sample!
> 
> Peace





Highlanders cave said:


> My favorite. Pic 5 was good too but the bitch was flipping us the bird lol. Can't really blame her right about now though hehe



Looking good Bobo  i know you must be reeking right now!! I didnt expect to see purple in the cheese ,whats your lowest temps been? Nice bro..
DGD


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks DGD! Temps got into high 50s at night, which I guess explains it? I was just as shocked. And yes, it wreaks!


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 13, 2011)

That must be it , my Blue cheese aint looking like what i expected either i thought the buds would be fatter than my orginal cheese but they aint . I love when the fan blows on them ..its sweet .. How many plants you got there Bobo?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 13, 2011)

9 total in there. We will see how much yield I get. Next round I'm toppin them . How r urs growing? Stretchy or compact?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

what up bobo! just thought id drop in n check the girls out.  looking fine as fook man. done to a T. little trick for ya if theres purple in your genes and you want it to show more put some ice cubes on top of the soil for a couple of days before chop. makes purple plants almost black.

good gardening bro!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Donnie brother! That is a cool trick for the purps  I might have to give it a go on the next round to see what happens just to see if it does it any more than it did. 

Whew. A little hung chung today. Gonna go get some coffee and a bowl in me... in a rare midweek occurrence, my wife and I ventured out last night and ended meeting the 'ol friends' who always find trouble. Or whiskey. Either way, blegh.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

hahaha midweek boozin eh, i had a half dozen pints yesterday got home made tea and promptly fell asleep on the couch. generally how it goes lol. you a whiskey man eh!? whats your tipple?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 14, 2011)

I guess I was last night, and my friends, those fuckers, called for shots from the well. Fuck those guys. Ancient Age-- fml!

If it's a good whiskey, I don't care what it is, but I try and keep it to a minimum. That ancient age stuff is crap, though, and the hangover only reaffirms that! 

You much of a whiskey drinker D?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

aye i love a good drop me, not so much into the peaty stuff, glenlivet is my brand of choice. one to start the night with rather than smash all night. bit pricey. normally im a larger man...


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree. If you're gonna do it, do it right. 

I hardly ever go out these days... I get wrecked by hangovers, and am over it. Even if I'm not bad, all I have to do is mess up a little bit-- one drink too many or just not enough water... then I'm screwed.

I'd always prefer something green instead


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

man these days just drink kills me, ive got greedy drunk eyes haha, now a line and i can drink all night and be fine in the morning. just drink makes me sick as a dog in the morning. green doesn't really impact after a line tho. dont stop me rolling like its gannin out of fashion mind.

whats next into the tent?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 14, 2011)

Haha! I've seen you in the bar before 

Next in is another round of cheese, but I've been messing round with some topping techniques in order to try and gain more in yield. I'm actually just about to crack some of Sagamartha's Bubbleberry, which I'm excited about for the round after that. 

You got any finishing up in your garden soon? Any more of those mammoth buds?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 14, 2011)

hahahah i thought you owed me a pint 

bubbleberry eh, interesting. should be nothing but fruity goodness out of that. ive done serious seeds bubblegum and it was lush. never done anything straight blueberry tho. Fimming and supercropping help with yield for sure.

next out of mine are cherry cheese x livers and grape ape, but they're just diddy plants. i needed them flipped so they only got a very short veg. after that its going to be mammoth livers and psychosis. i over vegged them..... their about the size i normally finish at but they've just been flipped.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 14, 2011)

I remember reading you thought the CC x livers was a dud for ya. sounds like you're makin' up for it with the livers and pyscho though lol can't wait to see those guys.

Which are you a bigger fan of? fimming or scropping? For my next round I'm messing with Uncle Ben's technique. We'll see how that goes. Trying to figure out pot size for them, too, as I have a small army... round 20.


----------



## dr green dre (Apr 14, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> 9 total in there. We will see how much yield I get. Next round I'm toppin them . How r urs growing? Stretchy or compact?


Mines streched out a bit but i LST'd them all through veg ,no strings all done by hand . There ok i guess , the guy hyped me up saying they'd be way denser than my ex cheese and my other one but he grows in soil, my hydros look and feel more solid take alook at the pics and let me know what you thnk.

cool..


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 14, 2011)

I hate when people hype shit. I've learned that when they do, I'm normally not that impressed. I'll swing by your pad and check things out!


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 14, 2011)

thats some cheesy looking shit bro  haha nice mate bet u cant wait to sample the goods, send me a jar pls


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 14, 2011)

Thanks Fingerez  You're right, I'm frothing. Jar on it's way


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I remember reading you thought the CC x livers was a dud for ya. sounds like you're makin' up for it with the livers and pyscho though lol can't wait to see those guys.
> 
> Which are you a bigger fan of? fimming or scropping? For my next round I'm messing with Uncle Ben's technique. We'll see how that goes. Trying to figure out pot size for them, too, as I have a small army... round 20.


well its odd but they seem slow to kick in to full flower, it could be the lack of veg time tho really, eveyone elses cc x livers sem to be going great guns. peeps saying its outstinking the other stuff in their grows. so who knows eh? i go for fimming its basically an extension of the technique ben uses. (i hate how peeps think its 'his' technique lol)


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 15, 2011)

So odd. Maybe you just got a slightly off pheno? Just like the Cheese, odd recessive traits can come out from time to time. I'm guessing it was from 1 seed?

Yeah, not his technique. There was just a huge argument over that on his thread not too long back. I'm using that as a starting point, and then going to try and test a couple slight variations.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

man im really starting to worry about them they have next to nowt on them and their near 4 weeks in flower  yeah it must be the variants coming out of the seeds. tho ive yet to see anyone with a massive cheesy livers bush yet  my first pollen chucking so i'm not gonna be too hard on meself.

as for the uncle ben thread, i steer well clear. ive argued with him and told him straight his snake oil salesman line is as old as his topping tech. snoooooore... i was meaning to ask you about this drowning technique? ive never heard of it unless actually i think i have do you mean water curing? ive tried that, it works but it feels wrong cutting your buds down and submerging them in water for a week haha

had a good weekend?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 18, 2011)

Hey brother! How was your weekend my friend?? Any pillaging of the local pub for ya? 

That is really weird about those seeds... Man, I guess you win some, you lose some? Either way, losing sucks. So weird when these things happen.

Yeah, I just unsub'd from Uncle B's thread, too. I wanted to like it, but it's just a forum for talking shit and trying to lay claim to a technique that's obviously been around since the birth of man. I don't know about drowning buds, tho! Did he talk about that on his thread?? lol Little buggers can't swim very well 

As for me, yeah, pretty good weekend, just so damn busy with work-- it's left me time to only lurk around these parts like the Bobo that I am. With all the girls chopped and drying, I've got nothing to water (and a stinky fuckin' house), so I really need to get my next cycle cranking.

Have yourself a good one, mate!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

aye it wasnt bad at all, got a rollicking off the mrs for coming in steamboating on friday but otherwise had a kanny one. ( ne more pub action tho ) 

on the seeds im reckoning it must be a recessive long running pheno. hoping to fuck haha. the leaves do look thin and sativa so hopefully some good will come.

everything out and nothing new in? whats up next? any ideas? 

ttfn man


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 18, 2011)

ha! Yeah, those Mrs. . . they seem to run the show they do lol. Mine gets me all the time!

Fingers are crossed, bro. With those leaves you'd think things would be bulkin' up more, wouldn't ya? Maybe she'll surprise you!

Another round of cheese goes in... as soon as they clear out my vegging area (i.e. under the spare desk in my office) it's time to pop the Bubbleberry beans. . .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

mines a gem really keeps me in check or id be a bloody mess haha. 

aye knowing my luck they'll be keeper pheno's and i wont have taken cuts.... REVEG again  

hahahahah vegging at work! nice one. think my gaffer would probably go nuts. then ask for a share


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 18, 2011)

*I must have missed it, but how many beautiful MJ plants do you have in your tent? I really like that picture, my guess is 9. *


----------



## Wemp (Apr 18, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *I must have missed it, but how many beautiful MJ plants do you have in your tent? I really like that picture, my guess is 9. *


yes 9, hes answered this like 4 times now


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 18, 2011)

Wemp said:


> yes 9, hes answered this like 4 times now


*Just as I figured, maybe I had read that there were 9 and forgot from looking at his picture. Thanks for confirming.*


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 18, 2011)

Yup, Wemp is correct! Thnx bud 

And thnx/thnx for the compliments and for stopping by MsBBB. The Cheese gave me a wonderful surprise with her colors in the last couple days. What're u growing right now?

Donnie, we r lucky guys w ladies as good as ours. And with r other ladies too


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 18, 2011)

your kiddin mine moved out ahahaha


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 18, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yup, Wemp is correct! Thnx bud
> 
> And thnx/thnx for the compliments and for stopping by MsBBB. The Cheese gave me a wonderful surprise with her colors in the last couple days. What're u growing right now?
> 
> Donnie, we r lucky guys w ladies as good as ours. And with r other ladies too


*Soon I'll get to try the Super Lemon Haze, based on watching your grow journal. *


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 18, 2011)

It looks like the SLH prolly won't happen for a lil bit still-- there was a slight bump in the clone fairy's ride. Another round of the cheese and then bubbleberry starts


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 18, 2011)

How ya doing brobo! Anticipation building haha?? You did a real nice job with your garden my friend  Hope you do a journal with your next one!

Heading out for cloud nine right about now. Not that I need it with all of the hashcake that I've eaten this evening, but going to have a smoke. Kinda like the old lsd days...after a couple of hours, smoke a bowl and jumpstarts the experiance. A piece when I got home a couple of hours ago and another piece and a slice 20 min ago, 1.25 grams total. Just watered the girls....time to take off! Ground control to Major Tom, make room lol ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 18, 2011)

ha HA! Hey brother! Just in time to make me feel better. Hawaiian heat is makin' it hot in here. Must be that time of-- wait a minute. I'd better not say that!

Thanks for the kind words my friend! They were just what I needed upon checking in. Had some spontaneous checks throughout the day via smartphone, but it's never the same as on the big screen.

Man, wish I could hop on board the spaceship. Sounds like you're blasting off to never never land... I wanna go, too!  Can we meet there? 

And yes, the anticipation is building. Things are drying slowly here (hi humidity right now, and no dehu), and I'm gonna have to do a dry trim this time around. Day of harvest I couldn't do my trimming, so I'm left on the slow boat once they finally get dry enough... then into jars. arghhhhh! 

Enjoy your ride! Fly high 

edit: Heat turned back down to normal now


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 19, 2011)

what u thinking about a SLH? nice one bro hope u get a real nice pheno


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey Bobos- Love to sample....just got done growing my first cheese outdoor in HI.. What a beautiful skunk, but damn it smelled nasty, I don't want to smoke that shit....remember my lil brother was growing Bubbleberry at our little ghetto ass apartment down by the beach in Kapahulu, he exhausted into the bathroom/sauna...going to the john was not a comfortable experience....

So next round is cuts from the first run or yer getting new plants? Sorry if I missed......One Love


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 19, 2011)

Is it warming up over there yet Bobo? Got to go back to Trinity on Wednesday, not real happy to leave pumping surf....


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2011)

Morning everyone. Yeah fingerez, I was actually supposed to get some cuttings from someone on here, but I think her hubby has been super sick, and she's been totally MIA. I just hope she's all right! So for now the SLH is on the back burner, but the Cheese... oh, she's rocking 

Hey Surf, thanks for stoppin' by buddy! Who's Cheese were ya growing, and how was it OD? ... and yeah, bugga is stink!  I took a bunch of cuts off my last round and that's what I'll be using for this next one. This time I topped all of them down to 2 limbs in high hopes of getting a better yield, so we'll see. Need to mix some dry nutes into my soil still, and get shit rolling. What did you think of the Bubbleberry btw? I only had it once back in the day when they first opened up the medical clubs around here, and it was off the hook. Can't wait to grow it myself  Also, it's freezing right now! Well, at least here, where everyone is socked in with fog. Surf has been up for the past week, but kinda puttering right now... man, creased the nose on one of my favorite boards the other day, too... shallow sand bars. No good! Safe travels to Trinity... I assume you're going to work, eh?


----------



## SurfdOut (Apr 19, 2011)

Ahh, da cheese was alright, just not my cup of tea....Bubbleberry was good if my memory serves me...I'm only gonna be in Cali for a month hopefully, then maybe planting and harvest only after that. Was just there for 2 months, and only home for 2 weeks...no wanna go....busted my fin out a day or so ago, came in truck no start, got a ride with a friend but he slammed his door on the nose of my board...but made up for it today, surfed empty, glassy, light blue, North Shore a couple feet overhead all day until I became.......SurfdOut


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2011)

edit...heat turned back down to normal haha. 

Lol glad to hear bru, usually doesn't take more than a little tenderness.

And understanding. and be a mindreader and know what to say and know what not to say and compliment them and then again over and over and over and buy them presents and take them out to show them off, thats why they spend all those hours in the gym and pamper them and take care of them and.....k, your turn lol 

Cake is kicking in nicely. 3/4 grams worth since I got home ; !) Have a good one my friend, we'll have to catch up.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2011)

sup bobo man, you in hawai yeah? man i've wanted to go to Honolulu for years. it look awesome there. i saw dog the bounty hunter get married there and was blown away. 

haven't heard anything from kiki in a while, hope she's doing ok.


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 21, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Morning everyone. Yeah fingerez, I was actually supposed to get some cuttings from someone on here, but I think her hubby has been super sick, and she's been totally MIA. I just hope she's all right! So for now the SLH is on the back burner, but the Cheese... oh, she's rocking
> 
> Hey Surf, thanks for stoppin' by buddy! Who's Cheese were ya growing, and how was it OD? ... and yeah, bugga is stink!  I took a bunch of cuts off my last round and that's what I'll be using for this next one. This time I topped all of them down to 2 limbs in high hopes of getting a better yield, so we'll see. Need to mix some dry nutes into my soil still, and get shit rolling. What did you think of the Bubbleberry btw? I only had it once back in the day when they first opened up the medical clubs around here, and it was off the hook. Can't wait to grow it myself  Also, it's freezing right now! Well, at least here, where everyone is socked in with fog. Surf has been up for the past week, but kinda puttering right now... man, creased the nose on one of my favorite boards the other day, too... shallow sand bars. No good! Safe travels to Trinity... I assume you're going to work, eh?


yeah shes ok bro just not on the boards these days


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 21, 2011)

probably a wise move


----------



## las fingerez (Apr 21, 2011)

i just dropped her a mail i'll let u guys know when i hear back


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 21, 2011)

Morning everyone. I can't wait for this week to be over... blegh. I'm sure you all know the feeling.

My wife is from Hawaii, so we spend a lot of time there during the holidays and the whatnot. Hell, I could use a few days there right now lol especially after the last few days here-- raining and shyte and filled with stressful work. Yay, fun times lmao. . . And I try to stay away from Dawg, or Dog, or whatever that weirdo's name is lol. He has very nice hair, though. 

Glad to hear Kiki is doing ok, too. I know how things can get when you're busy... Just hope she's doin well.... and still growing the SLH 

HC, save a piece of the cake for me, brother! I'll be over in a spliffy to grind it down and take a trip to never never land...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 22, 2011)

Morning bobo, you off to work? Saying hi before you do...beautiful day in the green mtns : !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey brother! Thanks for the greetings  Man, psyched this week is finally over. All the hard work has paid off... but now there's more hard work


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2011)

Hows it going bru. Smoking your own weed yet or are you going to give a good cure. Prolly keep nibbling away at it and before ya know it....CURED!!

Bout ready to build an ark over here man lol. Either that or dust off the boat ; !) Just finished a day of trimming...enjoying some coffee and good hash! My chick works at the local pizza parlor part time as a second job and tonight is one of the nights she works. Sooooo............as he puts his feet up and and tokes a hit Hope and your gal are doing good bobo. Make hay while you can. Talk to ya later


----------



## Wemp (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey brobo!

got any pics of the curing buds?

Ide love to see em 

peace


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey Wemp! I'll snap some today. Have hardly been around this week-- had a lot going on work wise, which is always bittersweet. They are lookin' mean, tho! How you doing, man?


----------



## Wemp (Apr 29, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey Wemp! I'll snap some today. Have hardly been around this week-- had a lot going on work wise, which is always bittersweet. They are lookin' mean, tho! How you doing, man?


Doing well, just started my cheese and shes finally starting to get moving now. 
I cant wait to see her flower!

And how are you?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 4, 2011)

what up bobo, hows she tokin?


----------



## Bobotrank (May 5, 2011)

Hey hey. Sorry it's been a bit guys. Shit's been busy round these parts work wise. Kinda stressed a little bit, but good otherwise. 

The girls are all dried and in jars doing their final final. The smoke is great... I slow dried with all the foliage on, then trimmed when it was almost all the way dry and put it in a cardboard box. I'll update with a pic one of these days. Should be flipping some more girlies in sometime this week. Had to do some modding to my tent before I could get them in there. All sorts of upgrades, which I'll go into later. . . 

Hope everyone is well. I just smoked some purple FTP and am gonna go rest my back and shoulder, which are both killing me lol fml   g'nite


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 5, 2011)

exciting times!? what you upgraded? come on spill it.

went the whole hog on the dry n cure then eh. i tried trimming the dead leaves off when it was dry i couldn't really taste much difference really.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 5, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey hey. Sorry it's been a bit guys. Shit's been busy round these parts work wise. Kinda stressed a little bit, but good otherwise.
> 
> The girls are all dried and in jars doing their final final. The smoke is great... I slow dried with all the foliage on, then trimmed when it was almost all the way dry and put it in a cardboard box. I'll update with a pic one of these days. Should be flipping some more girlies in sometime this week. Had to do some modding to my tent before I could get them in there. All sorts of upgrades, which I'll go into later. . .
> 
> Hope everyone is well. I just smoked some purple FTP and am gonna go rest my back and shoulder, which are both killing me lol fml   g'nite


Organically grown and then slow dried like that = very good tasting dank! Nice job ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (May 18, 2011)

Hooooly shyte. I almost didn't make it... but then I did. Work has been crazy to say the least, and I've hardly had time to sleep much less post, but I've been lurking a little here and there. I hope everyone is well. I'm back.

Getting right along, I made some improvements to the tent in order to bring the humidity down, and the temps up. Being the in garage was a little too cold, and I don't think the girls appreciated it. 

I bought a smaller carbon filter to slow the airflow out, hence bringing my temperatures up, and my humidity down. I also sealed the shyt out of the fan I've been using, as I noticed during my last cycle that it was leaking air, and that doesn't help anything. For that I used some old epoxy putty I had lying around, and some expando foamie shyte that's used for windows.

So far I've got double stalks on all my plants in the tent this round. Thinking about topping them again before I flip, or maybe trying super cropping, which I have been experimenting with on a couple of the 'house plants.' I need to up my yield, as I'm smoking a shitload, it seems, lol. Still not sure what my end all oz count was for the last grow, but I'm guessing around 5 ozs, plus more trim and popcorn than I'd care for. Definitely gonna trim more bottom stuff off at the beginning of this round, too, to eliminate all that popcorn. I'm over that stuff, lmao.

So the girls have been under the 600er vegging for about a week and a half now. Didn't dip in Azamax this time, but for some reason I'm seeing the effects of over fert from the Roots soil, which I decided not to amend this round due to lack of free time. My plants were way more established this time when I up potted them, yet for some reason I must have gotten a hotter batch? Beats me, but they're doing better, so we're all good 

Here's a shot or two of some buds from the last round. This one was one of the main colas, and she got pretty purpley lookin'. Then there's some snaps of the new round, finished off by a shitty home movie compliments of my camera phone. 

Glad to be back.

 

[video=vimeo;23943317]http://vimeo.com/23943317[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2011)

welcome back bobo! lookin great in there man! fan sounds so quiet man, good job. dry nug looks frosty as hell too.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 20, 2011)

Thanks Donnie! She's taken some work, but the rig is coming along. Now just to put my new dehumidifier to work 

How you doin bro? Just about to swing by your pad and see what's brewin in your garden. . . How'd that L x CC finish for ya? Did she ever turn around for the better?

Yeah, the cheese cured up mighty well. Every time I crack open a nug the whole room smells sweet and cheesey-- yum! Gonna go get some right now 

Peace brother!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 20, 2011)

Hey Brobo good to see you and glad things are easing up a bit for you lol. You know when I said last month to go make hay, I didn't mean to kill yourself! Hey that was an awesome update and nice peek into your garden too . Hey what's going on with your plants as far as the burning?? Are you feeding them anything? It's been a couple of years since I have used Roots but I stopped using it as I felt it was to weak. 

I could go back and look lol, but what strain again are you running? And as far as increasing yield I would concentrate on increasing the size of your root ball instead of topping again. Some strains definitely need to be trained but a plant is only going to produce as much as it's root system will allow it, to a certain degree anyways.

Hey I'll talk to you bro, need to go do a little mowing before the rain comes. They had been forcasting a nice weekend but it's changed to a rainy one and next week doesn't look a whole lt better. Going to be a short summer. Later!


----------



## Bobotrank (May 22, 2011)

Hey hey bru, what's shakin? Hahah you know how it is, when the work is there, ride the wave, right? lmao 

Big Buddha's Cheese is what's making up my garden this round (again lol). The ladies are doing well as of a few minutes ago when I checked on them. We were out of town on a job for the past two days, so they were on their own for a bit. The burn has completely stopped-- not sure if that was from the Roots or what. Weird though. They've been vegging like motherfockers under the 600, and will probably be flipped tomorrow. I'm using 3 gallon smart pots still, filled up to about 2.5 gallons this time. 

I feel like one of the things I wanted more of was density in my flowers. All the cheese I've gotten from around here has always been super dense. Mine certainly isn't airy per se, but certainly not the rock hard nugglets that I get from my local club. Maybe that difference lies in the organic v non-organic? Or the fact that I had too many lower limbs? Hey, it's all about learning, right lol  certainly lots of that going on.

Alright, the dog is whining, which means he has to shit. Gonna go take him out, then get my coffee on. I'm behind schedule today!!

Peace all 

bobo


----------



## Bobotrank (May 30, 2011)

Alright, here's a little update from the tent.

Cheese is nearing the end of week one flower. There's 9 girls in here, and they've been topped a couple of times, so we'll see what yield looks like this time around. In another week or two I'm going to trim up the bottoms, taking clones for the next round. Definitely cutting more shit off the bottoms this time... Way too much energy went into growth that went straight into the trim bag...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

lookin real healthy bobo man, yeah lollipopping is a must with cheese unless your into bubblehash


----------



## Bobotrank (May 31, 2011)

Seriously! I trimmed up about a 1/4 of the way last time, but still had so much popcorn to deal with (At this point I have a brown paper grocery bag brimming with it). This time I'm going higher up the stalks, and each plant has two main growing shoots that have then been topped also. 

I need to get some bubblebags pronto... also gonna do a run of butter, thinks me. Upstairs neighbors are bailing for a few days, so I can stink up this joint to my hearts content... 

How's things in your hood, Donnie? Was just gonna swing by your pad and see what's cookin' . . .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

thats a blessing man i love when my neighbour goes out for a week, she's a dr. its great. my grow is doing some weird cauldron type bubbling shit. its not very clever. im draining and cleaning the res n valves, going to be a chore but needs done. the girls are swelling up a treat though. im doing a hash run soon then some bho, moonrocks or nuggets or whatever they call the shit. oil rolled in kief.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 31, 2011)

You doin hydro? Or you just keep all your goods mixed and ready to go in the res?

I've thought about doing a res just to help save time... then getting a little wand and pump and throwing out my watering can for good lmao 

That CCxL you've got going is a creation from someone on here, is it not? She looks dreamy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 31, 2011)

im lazy hydro man, autopots they feed from a res. i reckon letting everything sit in a warm enviroment has started fermentation of some kind lol... the valves are a sweet system if you can keep them unblocked, im ordering som h and g drip clean stuff or the advanced nutes equivalent im not sure which yet.

CC x L is a cross of black rose (heath robinsons) and exodus cheese crossed to livers. its a tasty number for sure


----------



## Bobotrank (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, I've thought about this "lazy" route... in all reality it's not laziness tho, Donnie, it's efficiency 

CC x L sounds dreamy. From what I've seen of that Black Rose over in HC's cave, the stuff looks absolutely mouth watering! Yours looks to be no exception 

Alright, I'm off to be responsible. And get stoned.  cheesey cheese w/ cheese trichs on top ~~~~~~~

Have a good one, bro!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 7, 2011)

Alright, here's a shitty camera phone update on the Cheese. Girls are doing well... lots of budding sites popping up. The one in the middle is a bid momma, and might get shuffled towards the outside. As well, went ahead and pruned up one plant to see how she likes it. So far so good, so will probably do the rest in the next day or two...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

aye that's the trick with the cheese co n livers they need lollipopping unless you A: have some additional under canopy lighting or B: are a total hash fiend ::

i must have cut more off what went into my autopots this run than i grew on the few runs of sog i did previous lol.

got cheese?????


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 7, 2011)

You is right Don! And I didn't lolli up the plant enough last time, so ya know I'm sitting on a mountain of trim and popcorn... I've been trying to hold out on buying a bubblebag set, but I fear the time to purchase is growin' near. This round will be different tho-- I hope! 

you clear up the crime seen in your veg cab yet? or she still there as a lesson to the others? lol have a good one bruddah!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 7, 2011)

whats good brother? yeah i love my set of bags man, lol i only use 2 of the bags tho i just mix all grades together. get the knock off set of 5 gal ones the 1 gal are just a touch too small for reasonably big runs.

nah im still clinging to the faint hope she'll pull through, there's a couple of leaves still green!!!

take it easy bro


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 7, 2011)

5 gal for sure... which knock off brand you runnin?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

Err not too sure ill check n get back to ya. Think there's only a couple of different brands on e bay


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 9, 2011)

i bought these ones

http://cgi.ebay.com/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-5-GALLON-5-BAG-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/320708081885?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aabb0f8dd

but these look just as good for cheaper

http://cgi.ebay.com/BUBBLE-ICE-BAGS-5-GALLON-5-BAG-MANUFACTURERS-GUARANTEE-/320708081885?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4aabb0f8dd


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 9, 2011)

Just posted this on the 600. Found these little white things on me plants... they're kinda hard... I was thinking mites, but honestly not sure. wtf are these lil bastards? Anyone?

Thanks, and peace!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 9, 2011)

Alright, must be my day in the hay. So was looking at a plant that I pruned up a little early, and is it just me, or are these burned leaves? This is what I started to experience last time a bit, but this is the early stages still, I believe. Before I thought it was an Mg deficiency, but after much thought, is it possible that, even w/ my slightly modified General Organics line and mediocre Roots soil, I'm running too hot? I dunno. You guys tell me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 10, 2011)

hmmm could be mould but then it shouldn't be hard. it almost looks like when you take clones and they try n root from up the stem out of the plug or root riot. i wouln't worry too much


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Donnie. Yeah, it's kinda weird. We will see. . . you havin' yourself a good one so far bro?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 11, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Alright, must be my day in the hay. So was looking at a plant that I pruned up a little early, and is it just me, or are these burned leaves? This is what I started to experience last time a bit, but this is the early stages still, I believe. Before I thought it was an Mg deficiency, but after much thought, is it possible that, even w/ my slightly modified General Organics line and mediocre Roots soil, I'm running too hot? I dunno. You guys tell me.


Hey there brobo how's it going. The leaf tips are a good barameter as to how well your plants are doing as that is often the part of the leaf that the problem shows up first. By the time your plant tells you that something funky is going on, chances are it's been going on for a while. Your plant is still at the early stages of a little issue and like Don said...not a biggie. Yet. I find that nute burn, actually a very broad term, shows up on the top leaves first and a ph issue shows up on the lower leaves first. I mentioned on your first grow that I thought maybe your ph was off on the water/blend you were giving them. I used to have a ph pen, but now I just use the drops...they are accurate and only really take a few seconds. 

Let me know : !)


----------



## mouthmeetsoap (Jun 11, 2011)

Hey man, how's it going? I took a look through here and thought I'd throw in my 2 cents. First, I didn't see mention of any beneficial bacteria or fungi in you nutrient line. That's the first thing I'd get for sure. The organic nutrients you are feeding need to be further broken down in order to be totally accessible to the plant. Microbes in the soil do just this. You WILL see a difference if not using them yet. 
Your leaf tips look slightly burnt. Now is the best time to flush, before it gets any worse. I am a perfectionist though, and have seen plants come right out of worse than this. Still, I'd do it to be safe.
Lastly, have you tried running fewer plants in the setup? I tried finding your yield in the end, but may have skipped over it. I have a couple of 4x4 tents and have tried using different amounts of plants and found that 4 plants gave me the best yield by a long shot compared with 7,6 and 5. Hopefully something here helps.
I love the Cheese! Easiest plant to train that I've ever grown.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 11, 2011)

mouthmeetsoap said:


> Hey man, how's it going? I took a look through here and thought I'd throw in my 2 cents. First, I didn't see mention of any beneficial bacteria or fungi in you nutrient line. That's the first thing I'd get for sure. The organic nutrients you are feeding need to be further broken down in order to be totally accessible to the plant. Microbes in the soil do just this. You WILL see a difference if not using them yet.
> Your leaf tips look slightly burnt. Now is the best time to flush, before it gets any worse. I am a perfectionist though, and have seen plants come right out of worse than this. Still, I'd do it to be safe.
> Lastly, have you tried running fewer plants in the setup? I tried finding your yield in the end, but may have skipped over it. I have a couple of 4x4 tents and have tried using different amounts of plants and found that 4 plants gave me the best yield by a long shot compared with 7,6 and 5. Hopefully something here helps.
> I love the Cheese! Easiest plant to train that I've ever grown.


Hey there Mouth! Thanks for stoppin' by and joining in on the action. I've got more than just the General Organics line running... there's some Hygrozyme in the mix.... as well as some other good stuff, too. I need to go review everything, but I'm pretty sure the Roots soil I'm running has some bacteria, too.... Oh, and not even sure about the final numbers on the last harvest... I'd trim a little here, a little there, smoke a little here, a little there. . . heh heh... you know the drill   bro



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there brobo how's it going. The leaf tips are a good barameter as to how well your plants are doing as that is often the part of the leaf that the problem shows up first. By the time your plant tells you that something funky is going on, chances are it's been going on for a while. Your plant is still at the early stages of a little issue and like Don said...not a biggie. Yet. I find that nute burn, actually a very broad term, shows up on the top leaves first and a ph issue shows up on the lower leaves first. I mentioned on your first grow that I thought maybe your ph was off on the water/blend you were giving them. I used to have a ph pen, but now I just use the drops...they are accurate and only really take a few seconds.
> 
> Let me know : !)


So I go to the Hydro store this morning, and they test my Hanna pen 3 times, and each time it spits out a different reading. Shitty pen!  So HC, I'd say you're right on with the ph. And you were right before, too lmfao (I shoulda known!-- I think I did) . . . so they exchange my pen, and I buy some drops to test the ph in the meantime, as you have to soak the electrode for 2 hrs in ph 4 when it's new, and my mixture is so dark that the damn ph drops don't even show up ffs lmao. So I'm waiting now until the thing is done soaking so I can get this shit on the road, and prune, too. Fook me... what a mouthful. 

Hope yer havin' a good one, brother!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 13, 2011)

A little update. I was in the garden today and noticed some of my leaves have double serration. It might not be the Exodus, but she's close 

As well, a little update from down under-- the canopy, that is. lmoa zing that one was lame. Anywho, trimmed a bunch off, and the girls seem to be likin' it. All is good. Back to work now. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 15, 2011)

Ah humor is humor lol. Noone around here cares how funny. Your definitely an uplifting dude man. My energy level has been way down lately, work drains me. Looking forward to the fall already so I can hole up and breed some gems lol.

Have a good day man!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jun 15, 2011)

ahhh the church of the double serrated leaf. all hail!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 15, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Ah humor is humor lol. Noone around here cares how funny. Your definitely an uplifting dude man. My energy level has been way down lately, work drains me. Looking forward to the fall already so I can hole up and breed some gems lol.
> 
> Have a good day man!


Oh I'm feeling ya on that one HC. I can't wait for things to slow down a little, too. It's never worth the craziness when you've hardly got time to breathe. My half wit humor is more like a half hearted attempt to make myself laugh most of the time, lol.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> ahhh the church of the double serrated leaf. all hail!


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh That was me hailing, btw, in case it was lost in translation lol.

Hope you all are having a good one!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 18, 2011)

Lil Saturday morning update. Couldn't get into the tent to water yesterday before lights out, and upon entering this morning, the girls looked a little pissed at me. FML. It's ok, tho. I mixed them up a nice cocktail, and they started to perk back up again right away. I did, however, snap off a little under canopy shot before the watering went down. You can see the bottom leaves were starting to get droopy  I promised them it would never happen again-- until I cut them down and smoke them. Idiot, Bobo. Idiot. Never good to let your little babies get water stressed.

Then there's a little up above shot. Seems like they sure like the topping a whole lot better than the single cola deal from last round. Way more tops, and way more concentrated energy... Losing all that crap sub canopy was definitely a good idea.

Lastly, a bird was ever so kind, and dropped off a bag of beans recently. These are some C-4 x Casey crosses, and I am ever so excited to start them... 

New pH pen seems to be working when I tested it against the drops this morn. Hopefully that little problem is finally over. 

Alright, I'm off.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the update brobo  Your girls will like getting that extra air up under their skirts lol. Your making great use of your available space. You can help out the buds in the middle by removing fan leaves towards the end of flower that look like are not benefitting the plant anymore. I seem to remove mine sooner than most people. Really all I do is what the plant is telling me to do. Looking forward to seeing them at harvest time!

Everyone seems to be popping the C-4 crosses lol. Good choice, that's almost all I smoke right now ; !) Later man enjoy your weekend!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks brother, you too. Yeah, wanted to brush up on my bean poppin' skills before I bust out the good ones... those p10s and bsb crosses have me verry interested (as well as the BR, too, of course).

You have yourself a relaxin' one HC. You deserve it man, especially after all your hard work lately. The fairy has been busy lately. Good karma for you my friend.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words. My girl is on a walk right now coming over to my house to ravish me. Damn life is good : !)


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

thats a good bit of double seration not all over but the psyco or exodus doesnt have it all over, i've always said ur cheese looks very cheesy  good shit bro 

CHEEEEEEEESE


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 19, 2011)

she's fun. I'll be psyched to play around with some new strains here pretty soon... definitely going to keep a cut of her going, tho! 

your garden is ripping right now. those pics on your thread look great man. had you grown the pyschosis before? looks like a beast. . . 

have a good one bro


----------



## las fingerez (Jun 19, 2011)

na i havent but i will be again next round i've got a 6 week vegged cut thats about to go in


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 20, 2011)

Here's a little update from the tent. Things are moving right along. . . Organic Cheese, 3.5 weeks . . .

In the video, you can't see it very well, but I'm zooming in on a couple of the leaves that are still showing signs of pH imbalance. Guess it takes awhile to to turn the problem around...

[video=vimeo;25377034]http://vimeo.com/25377034[/video]


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 21, 2011)

Top of the mornin to ya my brotha from anotha motha!

Just visited your garden bobo, videos are cool...almost like being there! I have a tip or two if your interested....I don't think your plant needs any of their fan leaves from about the middle down, I would thin those right out and give it more air and light down there. I have done it both ways and I don't think the plants really need all of those fan leaves...especially in the second half of the grow. Light penetration benefits out weigh what your losing with the lost leaves. And since your organic I would def start adding mollasses into your regiment for the carbs. Fatten those nugs right up! Later man


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 21, 2011)

Heeeeyyyyyy amigo! Thanks for the tip. Will definitely take care of those fans today. There are quite a few of them that could definitely come off. Gonna go get some Molasses, too. Meant to get it last time, but had so much stuff going on, wasn't sure if it was the right time to throw another element in the mix.

And guess who's starting to rear their little heads? Well, at least one so far. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 23, 2011)

Morning sleepy


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey brova! Man, I did get a late start to the day today... definitely missed my morning catch up time  Somebody was harassing me lol furry lil bastard  I'm cruisin' now, though... 'bout to smoke on some cheeeeeeeeese. Have a good one bro! I'll catch up w/ ya tomorrow. Oh, and the seedlings are on their way to greatness


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 27, 2011)

Bobohash.

25, 45, 73 from left to right. Bigger round tomorrow. I like these bag things


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 28, 2011)

Bobohash,,,,


----------



## Bobotrank (Jun 29, 2011)

Alright, little Week 5 update from the garden. Puffing some cheese w/ bubble cheese on top tonight . . . 

The past 2 or 3 times I've watered now with the new pH pen, and I peg the reading at 6.3. I'm pretty darn sure the thing is on point now... seems a lot more confident in it's reading, when it's reading. . . and of course it's calibrated. Still, experiencing some dead leaves, tho. Is this the Mg deficiency I thought I had last time? 

Every time I'm in the garden I'm defoliating from the lower part of the canopy (and all of it, really, as I try and stay on the dead growth). My back can only take so much of it at a time, tho, and I can't pull the plants out of the tent because of the stink factor. Still, it's something I'm aware needs to be done more. I left the leaves on here so you could see the necrotic stuff I'm talking about.

Overall I'd say that I'm optimistic about this yield vs last yield, where I think I ended up getting around 5 oz, with lots of trim. My topping was admittedly shitty, too, and I know where it can improve for the next run. Alright, enough blabber, here's the ladies.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jun 30, 2011)

Haha...we love hearing cheeseybubble hash induced blather man lol. And thats what its about, improve improve improve ; !). Not too much blather from me at this time of the morning but I am taking the day off today sooooo,,,,,,,, hehe. 

Talk to ya later brobo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 4, 2011)

gardens looking really nice bobo bro, nice amount of hash from the trim eh! HC is bang on about the lower popcorn, you'll thank yourself come trim time for sure.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 4, 2011)

Thanks Donnie  Yeah, did another run of hash that came out even better than the first, and I've still got enough for another small one, too  That stuff is bomb... helps get me to sleep. Or just rrrrreal baked lol.

Sounds like you had yourself a good holiday over there in Greece. Would you ever go back? I hear it's beautiful there... someplace I'd like to go with my las, too  Did ya travel around, or just stay put mainly? 

Gotta go do some garden work. I'm slightly overdue for an update, too. Will have to take care of that, hehe. Have a good one, brosef, and thanks for the kind words.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 5, 2011)

praise where its due man 

aye I dosed the gaffer with a hash and psychosis bong last night we were fubar for an hour no doubt.

twas my first time in greece or corfu rather, we went into corfu town one day which was hot stuffy and a bit run down. the rest of coru is ok. _Paleokastritsa_ is touted as the best spot on corfu and it was seriously beautiful man.

look forward to the update fella! 

keep it green


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 5, 2011)

Week 6 update. . . Organic Cheese. 

Oh, and in other news... so I went out of town this weekend, and we had my wife's friend staying at the house. I asked him if he could check the c4 x caseyband seedlings and see how they were doing one day while we were gone. Thinking that he would ask me what to do before he did anything, he watered them-- a lot  To make matters worse, there were a couple in there that didn't need water. They're slightly fucked up right now, and I'm feeling the same. It's my own damn fault, but still, it blows. I hope they pull through. 

Enough complaining. Here's some pr0n.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 6, 2011)

beautiful clear shots man. always a worry leaving your babies with a caretaker eh lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 6, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> beautiful clear shots man. always a worry leaving your babies with a caretaker eh lol


Yeah what about Hemlock huh. Fuking douchbags some people are.

Great job on this grow brobo!! Each one gets better too : !) How much longer?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 6, 2011)

Thanks you guys! All the help you've been giving me certainly hasn't gone to waste. Still could take off some more foliage lol . . . but def gonna have a bigger harvest than last time with all the topping I've done, and they really like the Molasses, too, HC 

I missed what happened to Hemlock, but for some reason it sounds vaguely familiar. Was there something on your thread about it, HC? I'm gonna go take a look. The seedlings... well, I think they'll pull through. There is one that's drooping a bit, tho, and showing some necrotic shyt on the lower leaves... just hope the added stress isn't turning her into a him (I'm trying to be positive w/ my male:female ratio lol)

Alright my friends, gonna make some coffee, then some cheese. . . hope you're all havin' a good one! 

edit: Just figured out where I saw Hem's news-- on DGT's thread. That's just totally fookin' screwed. Who takes advantage of people like that? Pretty much a total bridge burner, of course, and the thieving lil bastard deserves a big slap across the face-- with a fist.

edit edit: About 2 more weeks, HC, until they're done. Last time I did 8.5 on the nose, and I feel like that was pretty darn good. Holy cowzers did they bulk up in the last few days, too!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 6, 2011)

Whats up bro? Lookin great! You goin to thee indoor garden expo?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 6, 2011)

Maybe! Which one you going to... KushCon or whatever it's called?? Or is there another one? I missed the HighTimes Medical Cup when it passed through here just a week or two ago, and was pretty bummed. Sounded fun


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 6, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Maybe! Which one you going to... KushCon or whatever it's called?? Or is there another one? I missed the HighTimes Medical Cup when it passed through here just a week or two ago, and was pretty bummed. Sounded fun


Indoor garden expo....it wont be disappointing!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 6, 2011)

Ahhhh, will have to check it out. I'll drop you a line if I think I'm gonna make it.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 7, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Ahhhh, will have to check it out. I'll drop you a line if I think I'm gonna make it.


 Right on, hope to see you there!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

Yo bro how are ya. Weekend is here, time to catch a breath and catch up. Have a good one with your sweetie, my girl is working today and tonight so my other girls will get my attention lol

Talk to ya!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yo bro how are ya. Weekend is here, time to catch a breath and catch up. Have a good one with your sweetie, my girl is working today and tonight so my other girls will get my attention lol
> 
> Talk to ya!


 lol...good one!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 9, 2011)

Nice! It's good you are able to spread the love around   I gave some love to my ladies, too, trimming off fall colored fan leaves and the such this morn.... oh, and propping up some nice, heavy buds  Harvest is still a couple of weeks away on the calendar, but seems like it could be a little bit closer in reality this round. Is it possible that when your plants are healthier they finish faster? 

The nursery is looking better and better each day. I think all the overwatered plants are going to make it (never gonna let someone else care for them again). Gonna take some cheese cuttings for my next round, which I will be straying away from the smart pots for, and moving into something a bit smaller. So cheese and c4 x caseyband crosses will be the next batch. So fookin' excited!

Hope everybody is having a good one this morn. Just vaporized some cheese with my new piece of glass... will post some pics soon. Man, it's hard to go back to regular combustion after vaporizing so much-- the flavor cannot be beat!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Nice! It's good you are able to spread the love around   I gave some love to my ladies, too, trimming off fall colored fan leaves and the such this morn.... oh, and propping up some nice, heavy buds  Harvest is still a couple of weeks away on the calendar, but seems like it could be a little bit closer in reality this round. Is it possible that when your plants are healthier they finish faster?
> 
> The nursery is looking better and better each day. I think all the overwatered plants are going to make it (never gonna let someone else care for them again). Gonna take some cheese cuttings for my next round, which I will be straying away from the smart pots for, and moving into something a bit smaller. So cheese and c4 x caseyband crosses will be the next batch. So fookin' excited!
> 
> Hope everybody is having a good one this morn. Just vaporized some cheese with my new piece of glass... will post some pics soon. Man, it's hard to go back to regular combustion after vaporizing so much-- the flavor cannot be beat!


Hey bro! I'm thinking I am going to have to give my vaporizer another go round. I bought it a few years ago but prolly used it less than a dozen times after I got it and it's been sitting somewhere. Not quite sure where though, I have already looked for it once lol. I like the act of filling a bowl and exhaling a lung full of dank smoke but one of these times I'm going to exhale a lung lol

Glad to hear your buds are heavy, mollasess is supposed to add 20% more weight to your buds! According to Cerventes anyways lol. My BSB got dialed in this run and just exploded a couple of weeks ago. They are at 7 wks today. Added a new supplement to my regiment this time around called Nitrozine. It was recommended by Rick the hydro shop owner for a flower booster and it really works. You can use it once a week through out your grow as well but it's pretty expensive...40 bucks for a small bottle. Enough for a couple runs of mine, hell I can prolly make that 40 back with the extra weight from 1 plant lol. Almost 

Have a good one Bobo, I'll catch up with ya!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bro! I'm thinking I am going to have to give my vaporizer another go round. I bought it a few years ago but prolly used it less than a dozen times after I got it and it's been sitting somewhere. Not quite sure where though, I have already looked for it once lol. I like the act of filling a bowl and exhaling a lung full of dank smoke but one of these times I'm going to exhale a lung lol
> 
> Glad to hear your buds are heavy, mollasess is supposed to add 20% more weight to your buds! According to Cerventes anyways lol. My BSB got dialed in this run and just exploded a couple of weeks ago. They are at 7 wks today. Added a new supplement to my regiment this time around called Nitrozine. It was recommended by Rick the hydro shop owner for a flower booster and it really works. You can use it once a week through out your grow as well but it's pretty expensive...40 bucks for a small bottle. Enough for a couple runs of mine, hell I can prolly make that 40 back with the extra weight from 1 plant lol. Almost
> 
> Have a good one Bobo, I'll catch up with ya!


 Ive always though molasses was used to feed microbes. In return this may increase nutrient uptake etc....causing a 20% increase..?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 10, 2011)

I have no idea, but I will say that I feel like I've seen a noticeable difference. Prolly gonna give the girls a watering today, and a few more stakes here and there for their heavy branches. . . 

HC, find the vapes, man! I agree with you-- I love milking a tube to it's fullest, and then exhaling to no end, but the flavor of the vaporizer cannot be beat! For me it's like candy... every rip tastes great-- until the bowl is cashed lol. I can only imagine what that BSB would taste like! Speakin' of which... you spluff that beesh or what?!   I'm gonna have to check out that supplement, too... Is the line you use available everywhere?

I've had a friend in town the last couple of days, and it's taken up all my free time, so I feel like I've been missing out here. He's gotten his footing in the city, tho, and today took off to explore, so here I am, about to get Cheesed, and then make some coffee. Hooray! I was having RIU withdrawals lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 11, 2011)

whats good brobo!? just stoppin by. you suitably cheesed off!?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 11, 2011)

Just got cheesed, actually.  Thought I'd stop in for a quickie before I'm off to beat a deadline. Hope you're well, and puffing on something extra special


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 11, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Ive always though molasses was used to feed microbes. In return this may increase nutrient uptake etc....causing a 20% increase..?


Hey there aeviennah your absolutely correct, peeps waste there time with it if their not organic. Feed the roots man lol, your root mass and your yield are connected



Bobotrank said:


> I have no idea, but I will say that I feel like I've seen a noticeable difference. Prolly gonna give the girls a watering today, and a few more stakes here and there for their heavy branches. . .
> 
> HC, find the vapes, man! I agree with you-- I love milking a tube to it's fullest, and then exhaling to no end, but the flavor of the vaporizer cannot be beat! For me it's like candy... every rip tastes great-- until the bowl is cashed lol. I can only imagine what that BSB would taste like! Speakin' of which... you spluff that beesh or what?!   I'm gonna have to check out that supplement, too... Is the line you use available everywhere?
> 
> I've had a friend in town the last couple of days, and it's taken up all my free time, so I feel like I've been missing out here. He's gotten his footing in the city, tho, and today took off to explore, so here I am, about to get Cheesed, and then make some coffee. Hooray! I was having RIU withdrawals lol.


Yo brobo you know it brother! BSB x BSB!! Checked today for seeds for the first time (spluffed a nice sour bubble pheno girl ; ) Took one out and it was big and done lol Its up on the floor in there somewhere hehe


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 11, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there aeviennah your absolutely correct, peeps waste there time with it if their not organic. Feed the roots man lol, your root mass and your yield are connected


 Yea this is what i thought, all these sweeteners that are in the synthetic lineups are a joke. i guess people buy them to make their buds taste and smell like grapes or mango or something silly like that. earth juice has a great carb product called catalyst that is worth investing in.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 11, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Yea this is what i thought, all these sweeteners that are in the synthetic lineups are a joke. i guess people buy them to make their buds taste and smell like grapes or mango or something silly like that. earth juice has a great carb product called catalyst that is worth investing in.


I think I've seen that before. Is that something to use in addition to Molasses, or instead of?



Highlanders cave said:


> BSB x BSB!! Checked today for seeds for the first time (spluffed a nice sour bubble pheno girl ; ) Took one out and it was big and done lol Its up on the floor in there somewhere hehe


I'm keeping my fingers crossed  She looks dreamy


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 12, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I think I've seen that before. Is that something to use in addition to Molasses, or instead of?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed  She looks dreamy


 Im pretty sure its got molasses in it. Most products like this do. Basically, the microbes feed off the sugars in the molasses. Then they can add other stuff like grape flavor to make people happier. Some reputable products will also have things that do matter like b3, seaweed extract, cant think of any others.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 12, 2011)

Here ya go Bobo. Been real busy lately and blah blah blah you know the score. Haven't been getting around to answering everyones questions but as far as this stuff goes, I don't recommend something if I don't believe in it.

http://hydrodynamicsintl.com/nitrozimeforplants.htm


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 12, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Here ya go Bobo. Been real busy lately and blah blah blah you know the score. Haven't been getting around to answering everyones questions but as far as this stuff goes, I don't recommend something if I don't believe in it.
> 
> http://hydrodynamicsintl.com/nitrozimeforplants.htm


 do you recommend seaweed extract in flower? how have you found it to be most effective? foliar, soil, or hydro?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for that link, HC. Gonna have to check that out. Hey, maybe they'll even be at the indoor garden expo!

HC does all soil... tho could be doin' some foliar as well? It would be news to me, tho.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 13, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> do you recommend seaweed extract in flower? how have you found it to be most effective? foliar, soil, or hydro?


Hey aeviaanah whats happenin. This is my first run using the Nitrozime, but the difference is amazing. It was recommended to me to use in mid to late flowering as a flower enhancer....I gave them a drink at week 5 and 6 and the fookers just blew up on me. Boom! Exploded lol!!



Bobotrank said:


> Thanks for that link, HC. Gonna have to check that out. Hey, maybe they'll even be at the indoor garden expo!
> 
> HC does all soil... tho could be doin' some foliar as well? It would be news to me, tho.


Hey man! I was researching the product and its contents last night before I posted the link, and it is supposed to be a great for foliar as well. I think it said somewhere that was it's primary use. 

Couple of days left on this house and then I may take a week or two off!! Could use it lol. Later man


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 13, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey aeviaanah whats happenin. This is my first run using the Nitrozime, but the difference is amazing. It was recommended to me to use in mid to late flowering as a flower enhancer....I gave them a drink at week 5 and 6 and the fookers just blew up on me. Boom! Exploded lol!!
> 
> 
> Hey man! I was researching the product and its contents last night before I posted the link, and it is supposed to be a great for foliar as well. I think it said somewhere that was it's primary use.
> ...


 Right on, ive been using it for a few years now. Its good stuff! They love the foliar applications!


----------



## las fingerez (Jul 18, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey aeviaanah whats happenin. This is my first run using the Nitrozime, but the difference is amazing. It was recommended to me to use in mid to late flowering as a flower enhancer....I gave them a drink at week 5 and 6 and the fookers just blew up on me. Boom! Exploded lol!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nitrozyme is a good product 

i'm making my own boost and liquid seaweed is gonna be part of the makeup, so yeah i think its good for flowering but i wouldnt spray the leaves myself, just feed with the nutes


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm following you las hehe. Thinking I have to go work in the garden soon though


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 19, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> I'm following you las hehe. Thinking I have to go work in the garden soon though


 i tried to get some nitrozime from the mother plant stand at the nutrient expo. they werent havin it. i did get 5 packets of clonex tho (or whatever they call it) 

sorry i missed ya bobo, let me know if we can work that out any other way.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 19, 2011)

What's happenin Aeviaanah! Yeah, I went by that stand, too, to no avail lol. It was that and the General Organics for me... just perused otherwise. Did you pick up a Botanicare box? Holy shit those things were huge-- and so was the line!

No sweat on not meeting up. I completely understand, and if you're still lookin' to get some more of those beans I'm sure we can find an easy enough way. Was actually gonna pass a Cheese off to ya, but we'll have to save that one for later  Will PM you in a min bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey there bro, chop week in Bobos lair this week huh? Kool beans, ya started yet : ?)


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, thinking about pulling them today.... But maybe tomorrow! If I wait until Saturday I'll be where I was last time, which had a fair amount of amber trichs, and I think I could pull a tAd earlier. Looks like its time for... Ba baaaaaa-- the microscope.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, thinking about pulling them today.... But maybe tomorrow! If I wait until Saturday I'll be where I was last time, which had a fair amount of amber trichs, and I think I could pull a tAd earlier. Looks like its time for... Ba baaaaaa-- the microscope.


Don't forget to take a few pics...you have a camera, right ; ?) I like the heavy stone of some ambers but I also like it when they are all cloudy and just starting to turn amber colored. My Ice was done at 7.5 wks but at 6 wks it had a wonderful high too.

Have a good one bro, catch ya on the flip side!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 20, 2011)

Pictures for sure my friend  I think I've got a camera around here somewhere... hmmmm heheh lol Plus, I have to get my final entries together for the 600! Hopefully the trusty old printer isn't out of ink lmao. Yeah, today or tomorrow is gonna be the day... I'm feelin' it! I'll talk to ya


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah what's happenin over at the 600...swung in there breifly this morning but I dunna enter since I dunna grow under a 6


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 20, 2011)

It's the 600th Page Contest, which is open until page 666 according to DST himself


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 21, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> What's happenin Aeviaanah! Yeah, I went by that stand, too, to no avail lol. It was that and the General Organics for me... just perused otherwise. Did you pick up a Botanicare box? Holy shit those things were huge-- and so was the line!
> 
> No sweat on not meeting up. I completely understand, and if you're still lookin' to get some more of those beans I'm sure we can find an easy enough way. Was actually gonna pass a Cheese off to ya, but we'll have to save that one for later  Will PM you in a min bro


 Yo....yea i took my ol lady and her mom. i didnt get a box but both of them did. I got enough nutrients for two years lol.....we came out fat. hundreds of dollars worth. never got your pm, let me know.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 22, 2011)

Chop chop, Organic Cheese 8 weeks


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 22, 2011)

Awesome job Bobo! Second indoor grow is in the books!! It looked good with all of the bottoms cleaned out, did that help with the bud density this go round. You used mollasess too, I'll bet you have some nice tops : !)

Enjoy your weekend brotha!


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Chop chop, Organic Cheese 8 weeks


 nice lookin crop....you smoke this strain before?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 24, 2011)

Bobo grew this same strain his last grow. Hey aeviaanah....Why do you think the fan leaves up top browned and withered like that? Looks a bit like nute burn but it's an organic grow, maybe the plants just sucked the shit out of the N?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 24, 2011)

Yeah, would love to hear your thoughts...

The smoke is great from this strain. Everything dried nice and slow, with a few days is paper bags at the end before going into jar. Buds smell like Cheese, but also have this great sweet smell that I can only liken to blueberries. I'm not sure if that's just organics or the budswell I used so much of. Either way, bobo likes


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Bobo grew this same strain his last grow. Hey aeviaanah....Why do you think the fan leaves up top browned and withered like that? Looks a bit like nute burn but it's an organic grow, maybe the plants just sucked the shit out of the N?


 Well it could be heat stress as well. But I have seen nute burn in organics, ive done it myself. Lots of people dont realize that a healthy soil food web is crucial to an organic grow. We cant just add organic nutrients like we do synthetics. If he isnt dechlorinating his water or supplementing with microbes, he may be compounding food from last feeding, creating a toxic root zone. That or it could be totally opposite. The plants finished like they were supposed to, started to live off nutrients stored in leaves, leaves yellowed up and heat caused them to crisp. The first makes more sense tho...looks more like a nute burn as you said....Did the tips burn first and move its way towards the center? 
I had a single plant do this before while all the others did not...I never got down to the bottom of it....IMO, you got to be sure to always keep the soil somewhat moist in an organic grow as well.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jul 24, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, would love to hear your thoughts...
> 
> The smoke is great from this strain. Everything dried nice and slow, with a few days is paper bags at the end before going into jar. Buds smell like Cheese, but also have this great sweet smell that I can only liken to blueberries. I'm not sure if that's just organics or the budswell I used so much of. Either way, bobo likes


Nothing beats smoking your own homegrown  Especially when it's dank like that. Organic weed may taste better too?


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 24, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nothing beats smoking your own homegrown  Especially when it's dank like that. Organic weed may taste better too?


 My experience with organics is it does taste waay better. Although i may not be growing synthetically like i should tho. My grow this time is synthetics in the beginning and finish with organics. Botanicare has a great lineup to help with that. I prefer homegrown too...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 24, 2011)

Well it looks like I've got my work cut out for me lol. I don't think it was light burn... I think either nute burn or Cal/Mg def from getting wet feet lockout.... 

Aeviaanah, how often do you feed with your Botanicare?

Nothing does beat your own homegrown, HC!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

whats a little leaf burn between friends man! buds still look dank to me bro!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

That's what I'm talking 'bout, Donnie  lol I can't complain too much, but would be great to pull off a haul the size of one of yours   1 gm/watt is something to be proud of!! Thinking of scrogging a couple cheeses this next round, too. . . mmmwwwwwuuuuuaaahahahahaaha.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 25, 2011)

i'm well off a gram a watt man lol, i wish 

scrogging cheese is a good plan to try n reach that tho


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

oh no kidding? I thought you were almost there. Well, you're there in my book, pal  cheese cheese cheese, cheese cheese cheese cheese lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Jul 25, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Well it looks like I've got my work cut out for me lol. I don't think it was light burn... I think either nute burn or Cal/Mg def from getting wet feet lockout....
> 
> Aeviaanah, how often do you feed with your Botanicare?
> 
> Nothing does beat your own homegrown, HC!


 well i do a flood and drain...its a constant feed system. with a few straight water flushes here and there. ppm around 900.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 25, 2011)

That sounds smart... like something my back would appreciate lol . . . yeah, I need to work out a better way. Thinking about getting a pump and a res to get started with a drip system of some sort. I can't stand the damned watering can anymore-- and the time I waste with it. Torture I tell ya!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey there Bobo how's it going man! Just swinging through to say hi and say that I hope you and your girl are doing good and hope your getting a chance to smoke that dank homegrown cheese of yours. Your flower tent is not empty now is it lol? What did you end up pulling from the last grow, you must have broke your previous mark by,,,50%?


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 3, 2011)

Heyyyy brother, thanks for checkin' in. Been kinda under the weather lately... but not sick. Something else going on mechanically... doctor isn't sure what it is yet, but I'm off to another specialist today. Definitely no bueno... just been kinda lurking on here, not posting too much 

The Cheese is trimmed, but not weighed. Yeah, I'd say I did quite a bit bettter this time... I've prolly got about 6 oz for myself this round, where as last round was closer to 4. Should be ready for the jar here in another day or two (then I'll post some pix). The flower tent is a veg tent for a few more days lol. Despite my current state I was able to up pot everything I've got vegging into 1 gallon square rootmaker pots yesterday, and soak them with some HumTea http://www.cuttingedgesolutions.org/catalog/humtea.php It was a slow process, and wouldn't have been doable if it weren't for the vicodin hehe mm errr. Hmm. So Now I've got 5 C4xCaseybands, 1 Sweetooth, and 10 Cheese. . . Prolly gonna flip them on Saturday, just trying to get some veg in there for now, as I just topped them the other day, and they're all still kinda tiny. Hoping they bulk up quickly like usual after a couple more days under the 600. 

Should be interesting to see how many female C4x's I come out with... keeping my fingers crossed, but thinking there'll probably be more machos due to the stress they suffered from my friend's bad watering technique he employed in my absence. We shall see. Pictures to come.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 3, 2011)

Alright, after a trip to the doc I'm feelin' better. Just can't get outta bed for the next 2-4 days. Hey, at least I've got pain killers-- and WEEEEED  

On this slightly happier note, here's the garden of Bobo lol. Color coded for ease of identification. . . so excited to hit the 12/12 switch this weekend!  to all.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 3, 2011)

I have noticed plants with big leaves produce a lot ; !) I'm going to diagnose a slipped disc from the clues that I have gathered


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 3, 2011)

It's not my back actually, but darn good guess. Nope, even this one took me by surprise... the pain is intense tho!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 3, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Alright, after a trip to the doc I'm feelin' better. Just can't get outta bed for the next 2-4 days. Hey, at least I've got pain killers-- and WEEEEED
> 
> On this slightly happier note, here's the garden of Bobo lol. Color coded for ease of identification. . . so excited to hit the 12/12 switch this weekend!  to all.
> 
> View attachment 1718745


 Beautiful update. Im diggin the color coded system. Those plants are pretty small to flip lights, i typically go a little bigger. They dont seem to be in the agressive veg time yet...you get lots more bang for your buck after you reach that period. I know your cab is limited in size but try less plants vegged longer...you will see an increased yield and the time vested will pay off in the end.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks Aev! Yeah, might have to go a touch longer as I feel the same way. Getting ready to move, and trying to time it right so I don't have to pack up in the middle of week 7 lol. If I flip by Monday I'll feel a lot better about things, but we shall see! I might have to give it a few more days than I anticipated, as this round has to count. Normally I'd do 9 plants and let them get to about 15" in height, so this is my first time running this setup. Not sure what to expect from the smaller pot size. Cheeses are starting to bush out nicely already, as is the sweet tooth. C4x's seem like they're going to be a little bit longer and leaner if you know what I mean. Who knows how many of those I'll end up with, tho. Have a couple of bigger cheeses ready just in case I need to fill some space. Have a good one bro


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 4, 2011)

get er done!!! lol looks all set for the next run man. 

6 oz for yasen should keep the pain at bay hopefully!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 4, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks Aev! Yeah, might have to go a touch longer as I feel the same way. Getting ready to move, and trying to time it right so I don't have to pack up in the middle of week 7 lol. If I flip by Monday I'll feel a lot better about things, but we shall see! I might have to give it a few more days than I anticipated, as this round has to count. Normally I'd do 9 plants and let them get to about 15" in height, so this is my first time running this setup. Not sure what to expect from the smaller pot size. Cheeses are starting to bush out nicely already, as is the sweet tooth. C4x's seem like they're going to be a little bit longer and leaner if you know what I mean. Who knows how many of those I'll end up with, tho. Have a couple of bigger cheeses ready just in case I need to fill some space. Have a good one bro


The man with the plan : !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 4, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> The man with the plan : !)


Hehe, yeah! Trying to seem like I've got it together. Plans can always change tho lol especially with me at the helm. Man, the C4s are starting to bulk up. After so much stunting I was afraid I was gonna have to cut my losses. About to bong some cheese from the latest round, then crawl back into bed for another day of r n r. Gotta rest my nut  thank goodness for vicodin!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 4, 2011)

Just remembered I never posted these pics of the new glass... and the for sale glass.

Sov is the new one. I love it. Hooked up to the vapes it hits like a champ, or plugged into whatever bowl combo it rips just as well. If I'm going to combust something I use an Herb Iron. They're awesome in my opinion, and you'll spend less money than you would on lighters in the long run (on top of better taste in general)... you can get a vape attachment for that one, too, and it turns into a high grade, low cost vaporizer.

The Blue Percolator is up for grabs. PM if you're interested. She's in great shape, and comes with a good quality 14mm downstem. Wifey says I can only have one bings, so this one has to go.

Also up for grabs is this Hops 45 degree ash catcher. I bought it on craigslist thinking it was a 90 degree, but it's only a 45  It's a $300 piece brand new, and is in great condition.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's a little update from the tent. Tomorrow is the first day of 12/12. Little bummed I couldn't do more veg, but that's what next time is for, right? 

Was fimming one of the C4 x Caseybands the other day and my gawd did that stuff smell great when I tore off it's little head. I cannot wait to see how this stuff looks in flower... now just hoping that I've got a good m:f ratio lol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 8, 2011)

Today is day 1 of flower at Bobos! Now I'll have to keep my fingers crossed for you (and me hehe) for females! I'll be looking for sexy parts soon too on my zhar crosses that got flipped a week and a half ago. 

Hope your continueing to be on the mend buddy!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 8, 2011)

Feeling better everyday, thanks man. The day always starts out good... depending on how much moving I do usually dictates how I end up at the end of the day. Stupid sore nut lol I'm ready for it to all be over by now tho... been watching everyone play without me-- which is no fun 

So did the zhar crosses go in the Anne Frank closet? Are these the ones you vegged for a week, then flipped? I forget where you're at with everything right now. . . my memory from the last week is pretty much shot due to the vicodin. Man I hate that stuff! Have a good one bro, will swing by and see what's all good at your place. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 8, 2011)

Hey there Brobo! Yupper, the Calizhar crosses were vegged for 10-12 days and then flipped. I'll have to go back in my journal but it's been around 10 days since. 

Take it easy I'll talk to ya


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey there Brobo! Yupper, the Calizhar crosses were vegged for 10-12 days and then flipped. I'll have to go back in my journal but it's been around 10 days since.
> 
> Take it easy I'll talk to ya


 i never understand how people can veg for such a short time. would this be a sea of green style grow? i do veg under low lighting, maybe i should start veggin under higher intensity?


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, I'm definitely more towards a sea of green, even if my first two seas were a little bit bigger, or stormier, or something lol. Veg time on past runs were significantly more than what I did this time. The calizhars HC's talkin' about are single cola sogs, so he has more of an excuse (and his veg is under 23 watters- runs about 20 plants under a 400 watter for his sog closet). I normally start out my vegging under a VHO t5, and move under the 600 for at least a week or two before flipping to 12/12. The difference is quite noticeable between the t5 and the 600er... the Cheese, for example, bushes wayyyy out under the HID... something it is more reluctant to do under just the t5. Overall veg bulkiness just seems better...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

hey bobro man, hows the back doing man? any better. 

hope your back to form man


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 9, 2011)

It's doin' a bit better today, thanks Don  Something's pinched in there, and it sends pain right down to my left ball  It's mostly cleared up, but it was fooked for a bit there. Just need to figure out how to keep it at bay. . . more chore exercises, I guess. As long as my ball doesn't hurt, I'm ok with it lmfao  It was real sore last week


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 9, 2011)

sweet jeebus a bad back that gives you ballache!? thats no good man. you going to a physio ? 

my lass has a bad neck/back i was going to ask around if peeps knew any good strains for pain relief that don't kick like a mule. my lassy doesn't smoke and the last time edibles sent her over the edge big time.

glad your on the mend man. whats going on in the garden?


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 9, 2011)

Garden is full of fun. I'm all excited about HCs C4 x Caseyband. The things smell unreal when I just touch their leaves-- gonna be unreal thinks me. Then I've 1 cut of the grapefruit x blueberry that'll be nice n sweet and hopefully finish early too... Along with 10 cheese, so should be an all around winner round if all goes well. Now to see how many machos I end up with in terms of c4x's. 

You flip into 12/12 yet man? Your bushes look about ready lol. Have a good one bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 9, 2011)

Nice to hear that my gear is impressing you in the nose dept and cool that you have more than 1 or 2 going too man! I'll be rooting for girls for ya : !).


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 9, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Well, I'm definitely more towards a sea of green, even if my first two seas were a little bit bigger, or stormier, or something lol. Veg time on past runs were significantly more than what I did this time. The calizhars HC's talkin' about are single cola sogs, so he has more of an excuse (and his veg is under 23 watters- runs about 20 plants under a 400 watter for his sog closet). I normally start out my vegging under a VHO t5, and move under the 600 for at least a week or two before flipping to 12/12. The difference is quite noticeable between the t5 and the 600er... the Cheese, for example, bushes wayyyy out under the HID... something it is more reluctant to do under just the t5. Overall veg bulkiness just seems better...


 I see....my veg times are ridiculously long....i think i need to up my wattage. This run the seedlings will start with a 400 watter....


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 9, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice to hear that my gear is impressing you in the nose dept and cool that you have more than 1 or 2 going too man! I'll be rooting for girls for ya : !).


I had to make sure that I'd get at least 1 or 2 girls. I woulda planted more had I known what they were gonna smell like... Psyched I have such a full bag of these seeds for the future, tho 



aeviaanah said:


> I see....my veg times are ridiculously long....i think i need to up my wattage. This run the seedlings will start with a 400 watter....


I bet 400 will give you some nice results Aev. Especially from the sounds of it... I assume you're doing slightly bigger plants?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey BroBo, Stoppin in for a pull on c4xcaseyband! I'm just startin mine clones a cookin. 
Sorry to hear bout the back. Mine buggered as well. Hot bath did me some good tonight. feel well!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 9, 2011)

I bet 400 will give you some nice results Aev. Especially from the sounds of it... I assume you're doing slightly bigger plants?[/QUOTE]
Slightly bigger than what i got now? Probably not. I think i may flip em a bit sooner. We will see.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 9, 2011)

Hemlock brother  Man a whole round of the C4x's sounds amazing. Hopefully they'll help out backs, too?  Your mother is looking great... you gonna keep her as a momma or flower her?


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hemlock brother  Man a whole round of the C4x's sounds amazing. Hopefully they'll help out backs, too?  Your mother is looking great... you gonna keep her as a momma or flower her?


 Yeah shes Kanny Man think I'll keep her for a Mom. Gonna takes some clones from her today.
Have a great Day!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 10, 2011)

Hemlock said:


> Yeah shes Kanny Man think I'll keep her for a Mom. Gonna takes some clones from her today.
> Have a great Day!!


Awesome man! She'll make a great momma  You have a great one, too... good luck with makin' all the babies lol


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 10, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Awesome man! She'll make a great momma  You have a great one, too... good luck with makin' all the babies lol


 BroBo speaking of Hc strains c4CB. I got an order for 40 clones just off the client seeing the Mother...surprised the shit outta me


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 10, 2011)

Damn!!! That's fuckin' awesome man! Should bring in a little extra scratch  Wait until they grow em, too... lol I can't wait for them to start budding... you know the smell will be off the hook


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 11, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> You flip into 12/12 yet man? Your bushes look about ready lol. Have a good one bro


 haha yeah man i flipped a fortnight back. think they've been a bit hungry tho. got some mono N to fire into them, should be here tomorrow. just want this run out so i can pop some beans im going back to a more frequent perpetual.

hope your good man!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 12, 2011)

Well, the girlies are on their way. Here's day 5 of 12/12. Nobody from the seed brigade is showing sexing yet, but looks like they're getting close. Gonna have to rearrange everyone pretty soon, and raise up some Cheeses on a box in the center to get them more under the light. Prolly gonna put some more stakes in and tie the branches out on all the Cheeses I topped, too... whaddya think?

Last round of Cheese, btw, came out to 6 oz. Pretty psyched about that... definitely more than my first round, so that's inspiring lol. More tops, and these buds were just all around denser... I think the high is better with this cut at 8 weeks, too. My first round was 8.5 weeks, and to be quite honest it's definitely a bit of a nighttime high (despite the fact I'd smoke it all day lol). My second batch is quite a bit more energetic, which I like. And by energetic I mean absolutelyfuckingnarcotic  High is better all around, and the smell is just as sweet as before. One of my friends likens it to blueberries... maybe it's the guano? 

Oh, and don't mind Silly Little Cheese Below. It was my "just in case one didn't make it" cut from before that didn't make the transplant cut. I couldn't bear just throw her away, so as long as there's room, she can stay. She needs some nutes tho lol Silly Little Cheese 

Sorry if any of this didn't make sense. I mighta just pulled a couple tubes before typing this and running out the door to get my lady. Hope everybody is dandee.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 13, 2011)

looking good brobo lad, whats the deal with the silly little cheese!?!? that cheese can be a bit overpowering for daytime eh hahaha. i prefer the livers or psycho for daytime. have a good one lad


----------



## Hemlock (Aug 13, 2011)

Loving the the dot Pic, very Nice BoBro


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 13, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> looking good brobo lad, whats the deal with the silly little cheese!?!? that cheese can be a bit overpowering for daytime eh hahaha. i prefer the livers or psycho for daytime. have a good one lad


Thanks Donnie my pal  Silly Little Cheese is just a cutting from the Cheese that I don't really have room for, but couldn't just toss her to the side to die. I knew I was going to need 10 Cheese cuts, but made 1 extra, cause sometimes I kill things... but then they all survived. So I'm letting Silly Little Cheese hang out for the time being. Who knows... might have to duct tape her to a support in the corner where she's outta the way, but still getting light.



Hemlock said:


> Loving the the dot Pic, very Nice BoBro


Thanks Hem. Gotta know where everything is at  At least for the folks at home watching lol. Hope you're havin' a good one bro!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice update man, things look to be healthy and movin right along. Again, great idea with dot coloring.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks Aev! Unfortunately I'm hardly going to need the dot thing anymore...

4 of the 5 C4 x's had balls  I'm sure my ratio was bad due to when they got overwatered w/ tap during my absence in their youth. The trouble with the youths these days! lol At least the best one was my female... great scent, and strong bones. Looks like she's going to yield a ton for her size. Boy was I glad to see those pretty white hairs peeking out at me. 

That said, I had to fill some space fast tonight, so I grabbed a couple of Cheeses I'd been using as mothers and did this. . . I didn't know what I was going to do with them, and I can't take them with me after my move right away, so this was perfect. My first scrogs... perfect to throw up against the walls in the tent, and they'll grow above the others that are already there so it'll be like a little weed bowl... hopefully. I still have an extra Cheese that's in decent condition (I just fed her) if anyone is interested... She's pretty good size already.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 14, 2011)

Video update, with Cheesey screens in place. . .

[video=vimeo;27692710]http://vimeo.com/27692710[/video]


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 15, 2011)

doing a DST style vertical cheese scrog eh! good drills man.

shame bout the C4 x's ration man, i had a similar thing with my qrazy quake. some things are just meant to be eh.

happy gardening bro


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

You know it bro! I couldn't keep my eyes off his scrogs, heh heh. Seemed like the best way to make things work in the tent, especially given the space.

Man, some of the males were good lookers, tho. If I was going to spluff the C4 female, I'd of had the perfect specimen. . . I've got a lot of time before I start breeding, tho! Have a good one, Donnie  : peace:


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 15, 2011)

Sorry to hear about the males, breed those fuckers and give back to the community! Lol...

Video was nice...i liked how everything was organized with small plants in the middle and bigger ones surrounding. Lookin good....keep up and fill that room back up. I just piicked up a bubba kush x la confidential....we will seee how that will turn out.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks amigo  I'm excited for those screens... might have to trim off a couple more bottom branches from them that I don't think will be getting much light... Gotta get some fat tops, right??

I know... maybe if it was a few months down the line I'd be able to make babies, but to spluff one now would be to spluff the whole tent knowing me lol. You've got some preggars in the room right now, don't ya?

edit BubbaCon sounds awesome. I want a full report!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks amigo  I'm excited for those screens... might have to trim off a couple more bottom branches from them that I don't think will be getting much light... Gotta get some fat tops, right??
> 
> I know... maybe if it was a few months down the line I'd be able to make babies, but to spluff one now would be to spluff the whole tent knowing me lol. You've got some preggars in the room right now, don't ya?
> 
> edit BubbaCon sounds awesome. I want a full report!


 Ill be sure to do that for ya. Yea i got a few goin....crossed lots of strains with the only male worthy last run, convict kush. i heard good things about ck...all the strains listed below were crossed with convict kush

bubba kush
hh x jh x sl x hj #1
grand master #2
mendocino purple x master kush (dont see anything forming)
cindy99
og kush

so what are these screen things you are talkin about? are they the screens you got on the walls to help plants that border the room?


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

Yes, exactly. You can weave the branches through (when they're still green enough), or just plain ol tie 'em down, er, against I guess. Trying for a more 2D grow outta the two screens than a 3D one, as I've got all the others chillin' in the middle there... trying to make the whole thing a giant bowl, I guess! lol  In all seriousness, the amount of light penetration to the entire plant is improved when properly employed. . . we'll see how successful I am. 

I'm off to tend the girls. They are thirsty  Peace brother!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yes, exactly. You can weave the branches through (when they're still green enough), or just plain ol tie 'em down, er, against I guess. Trying for a more 2D grow outta the two screens than a 3D one, as I've got all the others chillin' in the middle there... trying to make the whole thing a giant bowl, I guess! lol  In all seriousness, the amount of light penetration to the entire plant is improved when properly employed. . . we'll see how successful I am.
> 
> I'm off to tend the girls. They are thirsty  Peace brother!


 Sounds like a good plan.....take care!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks brother, you too. I'm out like a bean sprout...


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 15, 2011)

Alright, here's a couple of stills from the tent. 

HC, whaddya think about the curve of these leaves? It's only on my C4... I'm thinking something is a little off?






Next, here's an overall. Did quite a bit of pruning today, taking off the garbage that was starting to clog up underneath the little canopies. I LST'd and tied up and tied down. I staked. I loved, and talked to them all. I think I'm going to have a bunch of little tops, which I might be ok with? Yeah, I think I'll be ok  Going to rearrange things tomorrow and put the Cheese SCROG that is in the back on the right hand side... then going to prop some of the shorter Cheeses up on small boxes around the outside... Stadium seating for the tent? yes! And sorry, this time I just labeled the C4 and the Sweet Tooth... no color dots  edit: it is damn hard writing with a trackpad on a laptop lol.

Hope everyone's havin' a good one, wherever you're at.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 16, 2011)

Alright, in an effort to get everyone closer to the light, I did a sort of stadium seating ordeal, and propped up some of the shorter Cheeses along the back. Propped up some bigger Cheeses along the front on smaller boxes. SCROG at the back was brought to the right side. Overall, I'd say the light is quite a bit stronger on the girls (lower, too), and now my C4 x Caseyband and Blueberry x Grapefruit have sweet spots right in the middle. Oh yeah, and watered everyone today, too. A good day overall in bobotent.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 17, 2011)

prepped for liftoff man. looking all gravy


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks Donnie Gin n Tonnie (I've always wanted to say that). I've crossed all my T's and dotted all my I's, so hopefully all my hard prep work has paid off. Just need to get a little more N to the scroggies, but other than that I think I'm pretty much there. So now we grab the popcorn, licorice, and watch the show? Yes. ~


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 17, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Alright, in an effort to get everyone closer to the light, I did a sort of stadium seating ordeal, and propped up some of the shorter Cheeses along the back. Propped up some bigger Cheeses along the front on smaller boxes. SCROG at the back was brought to the right side. Overall, I'd say the light is quite a bit stronger on the girls (lower, too), and now my C4 x Caseyband and Blueberry x Grapefruit have sweet spots right in the middle. Oh yeah, and watered everyone today, too. A good day overall in bobotent.


Looks like a GREAT day overall in bobotent!

When I see my leaves do that, and a few of my strains do, I'm reasonably sure its an early sign of nute sensitivity and/or to much water at once. Maybe try watering a little less? The sativas do that more often but the yield doesn't seem to be affected too much

Haven't made it over here for a day or two but the popcorn and sodapop are all set. Rock and roll brother!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 17, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Looks like a GREAT day overall in bobotent!
> 
> When I see my leaves do that, and a few of my strains do, I'm reasonably sure its an early sign of nute sensitivity and/or to much water at once. Maybe try watering a little less? The sativas do that more often but the yield doesn't seem to be affected too much
> 
> Haven't made it over here for a day or two but the popcorn and sodapop are all set. Rock and roll brother!


 I saw this on my HH x JH X SL x HJ #1. I assumed it was heat stress, bobo do your temps ever get above 85? I wouldnt think heat stress would matter anything below that. I did feed lesser usual and too much as usual...so it could very well be nute sensitivity.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey there Aev! My temps normally hover under 80... 77-ish. I think HC mighta been right... I didn't notice the curl until I'd given her a healthy watering (with no nutes ), so I'm hoping that's what did it. Man, it's so crazy how different all these strains are... what does one no harm totally tweaks the next. I guess it keeps us sharp? 

Thanks for your 2 cents brother! I like the input-- I still have plenty of room to learn lol! How did all your trimming go??


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 18, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey there Aev! My temps normally hover under 80... 77-ish. I think HC mighta been right... I didn't notice the curl until I'd given her a healthy watering (with no nutes ), so I'm hoping that's what did it. Man, it's so crazy how different all these strains are... what does one no harm totally tweaks the next. I guess it keeps us sharp?
> 
> Thanks for your 2 cents brother! I like the input-- I still have plenty of room to learn lol! How did all your trimming go??


 Yea i sprayed the outdoors with azamax (neem based organicide) and a bit of clove oil. I noticed the curl the day after i did this. Have you sprayed plants with an oil based product? This may be a cause. Yes its always something with a multistrain grow lol....trimmin is goin good, got lots of time between each plant, they are all spacing apart pretty well. Only got the fast finishers done, today will be deep purple....next will be mendocino purple x master kush....then the HH crosses, all the others still have fresh pistils.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 18, 2011)

I haven't sprayed with anything this round, as in the past my plants didn't like Azamax (sounds like we're in the same boat there, lol). They haven't curled on me any more so far, tho, so that's a relief.

Man, all your Kush strains sound sound insane. Saw you talking 'bout a serious breeding project (on HC's thread I wanna say)... which strain(s) you considering, man??


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 19, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I haven't sprayed with anything this round, as in the past my plants didn't like Azamax (sounds like we're in the same boat there, lol). They haven't curled on me any more so far, tho, so that's a relief.
> 
> Man, all your Kush strains sound sound insane. Saw you talking 'bout a serious breeding project (on HC's thread I wanna say)... which strain(s) you considering, man??


 well i crossed grand daddy and master kush and really liked the offspring. the only thing is i only had 2 viable seeds. id like to try to stabilize something along those lines. i got lots of mk seeds. and i can get a clone of grand daddy from the club.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 19, 2011)

That does sound like a pretty good mix. My brother in law grew some Master in a greenhouse and it was epic... a really nice high, and pretty easy to trim. And we all know Grand Daddy lol. . . Don't use that new foam when you pop your two seeds!!  

Yeah, I was reading the Harborside twitter clone list for today, and it was lookin' pretty good. I have a hard time with figuring out who's breeding what, as I'm not down with all the three letter breeder shorthand that they use. SCM I'm guessing is SubCool, but I don't know the rest... But they had some good stuff. . . I've been wanting to try out JillyBean, and a couple other's they had... Blueberry Deez sounds good... and Deadhead OG sounds like it could be mental. . . edit: looks like they'd already taken Jilly off... she was on there earlier


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 19, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> That does sound like a pretty good mix. My brother in law grew some Master in a greenhouse and it was epic... a really nice high, and pretty easy to trim. And we all know Grand Daddy lol. . . Don't use that new foam when you pop your two seeds!!
> 
> Yeah, I was reading the Harborside twitter clone list for today, and it was lookin' pretty good. I have a hard time with figuring out who's breeding what, as I'm not down with all the three letter breeder shorthand that they use. SCM I'm guessing is SubCool, but I don't know the rest... But they had some good stuff. . . I've been wanting to try out JillyBean, and a couple other's they had... Blueberry Deez sounds good... and Deadhead OG sounds like it could be mental. . . edit: looks like they'd already taken Jilly off... she was on there earlier


 Yea harborside is where i got the grand daddy. i dont think scm is subcool. i think they would call it tga if they knew what they were talkin about. im thinking those are just locals that supply dispensaries ya know?


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 19, 2011)

oh that's right... dumb stoner moment I was having. I'm sticking with your idea. . . lol.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 20, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> oh that's right... dumb stoner moment I was having. I'm sticking with your idea. . . lol.


 lol....those are the guys that take stock from the big boys and call it theirs.... one of the reasons i like keeping the tag like [wb x rk] x mk2 - which is white berry x redwood kush x master kush. this way we know what it actually is rather than something like "masters of whitewood" helps give credit to breeder and prior breeders.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 20, 2011)

That's smart. Those all sound mental, too. Someday I'll be coming up with some names of my own. Still gotta get everything down, first tho. Have a good one, bro!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 25, 2011)

Alright RIU crew, here's a little update that I couldn't resist. After leaving for a few days, the girls have shown some good growth. One Cheese is doing something I've never seen before w/ it's leaves, though... almost looks like nute overload, but I've used WAY less nutes this round than ever before. Thinking it's just because I drenched her before I left so she'd make it through the long, dry summer lol.

In any event, here's a quicky before I'm out for the day. Feel free to lemme know what you guys think of that weird leaf!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 25, 2011)

Cool beans man, they all look happy! Good air circulation lol . So does the mutant leaf not have any sawtooth to it or is it just curled under and you cant see it.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 25, 2011)

Great lookin plants man. i wouldnt stress whatever is goin on there. Cant tell because of the angle...is it a single pointed leaf? I think this usually happens because of light stress. Although, my deep purple does this without stress...I wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks amigo. Yeah, did a lot more trimming of the bottom shyt this time. These guys always seem to bush out so much.... think I went too far? Cheesey SCROGs are a week behind, so thinking they are going to fill in a lot... and I haven't really trimmed them back at all, either. 

The serrated edges curled under on the one leaf... over watered? 

This is just over 2 weeks 12/12, btw. . . I'm assuming everything is still going to fill out more, based on my experience with this cut of Cheese at least. 

Hope you're havin' a good one bro. I'm back to work 

edit: Thanks Aev! I try not to stress too bad lol. It's only one plant really, so I'm fine. Just OCD lmfao. Have a good one bro!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 25, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks amigo. Yeah, did a lot more trimming of the bottom shyt this time. These guys always seem to bush out so much.... think I went too far? Cheesey SCROGs are a week behind, so thinking they are going to fill in a lot... and I haven't really trimmed them back at all, either.
> 
> The serrated edges curled under on the one leaf... over watered?
> 
> ...


 ocd, exactly what it takes to be a great grower! you learn real fast what is worth trying to correct!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 26, 2011)

ah man i wouldn't worry bout one curly leaf when the new growth looks pukka man.

looking good man!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

What the Don said. You should see my sativa DOG cut...every leaf on the cola looks just like that your mutant leaf lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 26, 2011)

oh, thanks you guys   Always there to make Brobo feel better! I guess I freak out that I'm screwing shyt up... or starting to screw it up. Just trying to get a good yield outta this round, despite my short veg time. That means fixing the problems I had last time before they start... and not developing any new ones, either lmfao. 

I'm off to water the girls... and feed em a lil, too. Hope you all are havin' a good one . . .


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 26, 2011)

Every leaf on my HH x JH x SL x HJ is like that too....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 26, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Every leaf on my HH x JH x SL x HJ is like that too....


Hey man what's going on! Lights are just about to go out in the Anne Frank closet...I'll go snap some shots of the Calizhar x CB for you. They are at just over 3 weeks in flower.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 26, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man what's going on! Lights are just about to go out in the Anne Frank closet...I'll go snap some shots of the Calizhar x CB for you. They are at just over 3 weeks in flower.


 Doin good how are you? Just checkin on seedlings, started the flush on flood table. Out with the old, in with the new. This hydro stuff is alot different than soil. Im finding it alot harder to keep up on the veg. usually i forget about em and pay attention to the flower room. the hydro needs lots of maintenance in veg as well. Im not 100 percent properly setup for veg tho.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 26, 2011)

Think you're going to stick with the hydro then, Aev? Or do the flowering results have you jumping for joy over soil?


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 26, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Think you're going to stick with the hydro then, Aev? Or do the flowering results have you jumping for joy over soil?


 well hydro is a hell of alot less manual labor but more pricey and picky. uses more of my brain and wallet than my back.
soil has good buffering qualities and is more forgiving....

i do like the results of this run, next time i wont stress em this much....im still trying to get this hydro stuff down. One of the best tasting harvests yet....


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 26, 2011)

Yeah, hydro does seem a little bit more pricey, doesn't it. Most of the people at my local hydro don't care what I buy, but this one guy is always trying to push it on me... I love the way my herb tastes, though, and the soil has proven to be more forgiving. I don't see myself changing anything anytime soon... and I'm still trying to master soil ffs lmao 

Man, do I hear ya on the back thing... mine is tweaked. I'm gonna get a pump, bamboo rod, and tub and try using that next time to water with. I just can't stand bending over anymore. It's brutal.


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 27, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yeah, hydro does seem a little bit more pricey, doesn't it. Most of the people at my local hydro don't care what I buy, but this one guy is always trying to push it on me... I love the way my herb tastes, though, and the soil has proven to be more forgiving. I don't see myself changing anything anytime soon... and I'm still trying to master soil ffs lmao
> 
> Man, do I hear ya on the back thing... mine is tweaked. I'm gonna get a pump, bamboo rod, and tub and try using that next time to water with. I just can't stand bending over anymore. It's brutal.


 Yea part of the pain is growing in a small closet where you cant get around it all. WHen i was in soil i had to move pots in order to get to other pots, then i had to drain runoff by hand....carry 5 gal buckets of water every other day...and move em all back in.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 27, 2011)

yikes! That sounds brutal... I need to get a flood table so my girls drain easier... I'm not even going to tell you how I'm getting the water outta their saucers right now lol. Oh wait, it's a turkey baster!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 27, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> yikes! That sounds brutal... I need to get a flood table so my girls drain easier... I'm not even going to tell you how I'm getting the water outta their saucers right now lol. Oh wait, it's a turkey baster!


 lol...thats what i used to do. my plants get watered automatically!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 27, 2011)

The things we do for our weed lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 27, 2011)

yea i know....time to go check on seedlings..


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 29, 2011)

Here's a little update from the tent. 3 Weeks 12/12 (except the two SCROGs, which are at 2 weeks). Blue is C4 x Caseyband, red is Blueberry x Grapefruit (sweet tooth), and the rest is the Cheese. 

I'd say my C4 x is definitely C4 dom in smell. Looks like she's going to be pretty hefty, too, looking at her stalks (guessing that's the Casey genes coming through). They are thick, strong, and full of flowers the whole way up. I think the Sweet Tooth is definitely Blueberry in structure... or at least the leaf shape based on what I've seen of BB. I think the grapefruit is going to show up in the bouquet, though. It kind of looks like the Grapefruit might dominate in the smell/taste category. Cheese is looking good. Am not seeing any problems yet, which is a good thing, knock on wood.

I've been feeding every 3 waterings lately, with the exception of throwing in a little Budswell, and some Gnatrol to help with a few fungas gnats which have taken up residence in there despite my traps. I think I have some other stuff that I can be giving them to help bulk up that won't contribute to burn, but I have to go back and see what that is. Right now I'm thinking that if they were burning before from too much feeding, then backing off will give me a better yield (better quality, too, of course).

The Cheese are also doing really well right now in structure. It's cool, all the buds the entire length of every branch are getting light right now... I guess I LST'd them a little?

Sorry for the shitty pic. We're almost to the point where I'll bust out something better than a camera phone lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 30, 2011)

looking real good in there brobo. c4 casey is looking like a nice stout plant


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 30, 2011)

Tanks home skillet. Yeah, she's gonna be a lil beast yes she is heh heh lol. I'd just watered everyone in this pic, so their leaves are a little limp, but normally hers are pointing straight up like some talons or something (I guess they all are for the most part normally, but her's more so). Total monster she is. . . can't wait for some variety, too. Never thought I'd say this-- I need a break from the Cheese. It's like I'm building up a tolerance... or maybe I need to just add some cheesey hash to my joints. . . hmmm

Hope you're havin' a good one, Don. Your tent is going to be massive in T minus 3, 2, 1. . . oh wait, already is  I'm out, boss!


----------



## aeviaanah (Aug 30, 2011)

Lookin great my friend. You hit it right on with backin off the nutes. More is not better! Throw that ripener bud enlarging miracle nutrient away! Lol....keep up!


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks man! Yeah, finally realizing that. They seem to like it with less stuff in there, so should be better, right?? We will see.

Speaking of nute sensitive plants (or not really, but I'm a stoner, so I jump around), I tried some SLH today, and I must say it lives up to it's reputation. I was honestly a skeptic, but surprised, to say the least.

Have a good one brother


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 31, 2011)

variety be the spice of life brudda! cheese is a lovely smoke but as im finding with the livers and psycho i'm bored with it. i'm hankering after a really good sativa. been trying to narrow down a list for time now. i want pure satty straight up brain fizzle haha.

really wishing id taken a leaf out of your book and backed off the boost nutes. been using humboldt county.  full of cancer stuff i read this morning. bummed to fuck.

anyhoo have a good one broseph


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, sativa is what I was craving, too. Just went out and picked up a good SourJack and some SLH. Stoked... and stoned, too. 

I'm glad I can help you out lol. Mine are still pushing too much fert... gotta go straight water for the next few waterings. They really seem to perk up more when you give them just plain ol H2O... gonna ride that train for a couple weeks prolly and see what happens... At least with mine the organics comes through smooth even when over feeding... at least for me. And no cancer, either  Hey brosef, and least you know now! You'll be fine... no worries


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 1, 2011)

yup i was thinking that breeders boutique is severly lacking in some sativa divas so i'm going to get to it when ive moved crib. the SLH from the fairy by any chance? i hear its a killer.

had word back from humboldt county and they deny their shit has the carcinogenic chems in which is a relief but i'm still going to leave them out this run.

so whats the sour jack ? herer and diesel?#

take it easy breadbin


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 1, 2011)

Sativa Diva? That's what I like to hear! I was noticing that myself, but figured you all had it under wraps  You need something in there that will blow heads off 

Sour Jack is indeed a SD x JH... has a great smell, as you'd expect. That, and the SLH were purchased at a local dispensary here. It is the first time I'd tried either one, and I liked them both. Especially SLH... After I move to my new pad, and figure out where I'm gonna do my grow, I definitely want to do a run of either one of those strains. A tent full of single cola Diesels would be pretty fukin' awesome thinks Bobo.

Glad to hear about your nutes, too. Prolly a smart idea to see where things land without the ferts for once... there are so many products out there for us suckers-- "I'll take them all" lol . . . have a good one, bro!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey brobo how's it going. Somehow missed your update but I'm glad I caught it! Ya got my baby right in the sweet spot lol, she's showing her appreciation : !). She does lean to the C-4 side doesn't she...the CB is kind of a, smoke later in the day and be prepared to get hammered into the couch stone where as the C-4 is a very potent intense high but motivational as well. 

You have the perfect op to include mollasses as your organic. I would highly recommend it and if do decide to, hit me up for any info that might help 

Be time for some better pics soon ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 1, 2011)

Hey man! Thanks for stoppin' by to make sure I'm headed on the right track  You know I'm always questioning what I'm doing over here.

So with the molasses, is that something I have to worry about burning my plants at all? I've gotta water tomorrow, but not sure if I should add it or not. Was going to go just straight water for a few days... unless there's something I can do to add more weight without hurting them?  Actually, had to give a lil drink to C4 xCB a bit early... she seemed thirsty.

Here's a couple shots with something better than my camera phone lmao. Still getting a mix of color though, so lots of yellow coming through. I assure you they're not yellow at all in real life. Better pix to come in the next week or so. . . . . . . . .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 2, 2011)

lookin ace there brobo man! don't think molasses should burn, not sure how much a litre to feed them tho either lol 

yeah man sourjack sounds real good i bet that one would be a good backbone for breeding. as for the sativa mind blower, yeah i've got a couple of strains in mind but some are out of stock all over so i'm going to select a good mother from XX strain.... and wait impatiently for the ones i want to come back. i really want the oldtimers.

have a good weekend brutha!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 2, 2011)

The ONLY drawback with mollasses is I think it may have attracted those little gnats (fruit flies), but that's easy to deal with especially on a smaller scale. I was taking Cerventes' advice when I started incorporating mollasses into my regiment and really liked the results. Use between 1 and 2 tbsp per gallon either every watering or every other until the last week of flower and look for a 20% increase in weight. I stopped using it when the number of plants made it impractical lol.

Good luck man!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 2, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> lookin ace there brobo man! don't think molasses should burn, not sure how much a litre to feed them tho either lol
> 
> yeah man sourjack sounds real good i bet that one would be a good backbone for breeding. as for the sativa mind blower, yeah i've got a couple of strains in mind but some are out of stock all over so i'm going to select a good mother from XX strain.... and wait impatiently for the ones i want to come back. i really want the oldtimers.
> 
> have a good weekend brutha!


You have a good one, too, Donnie  Already pub time where you're at! Lucky DOG heh heh. It's coffee time here still-- and SLH time mwwuuuaaahaha  

Any sativa strain coming outta your garden has got to be a winner. Can't wait to see which ones you decide to work with. Isn't it always the worst when you go to buy some beans and they're all out?! It almost makes me cry... have you tried Growshop Alien yet? They normally keep a healthy stock from my experience. . .



Highlanders cave said:


> The ONLY drawback with mollasses is I think it may have attracted those little gnats (fruit flies), but that's easy to deal with especially on a smaller scale. I was taking Cerventes' advice when I started incorporating mollasses into my regiment and really liked the results. Use between 1 and 2 tbsp per gallon either every watering or every other until the last week of flower and look for a 20% increase in weight. I stopped using it when the number of plants made it impractical lol.
> 
> Good luck man!


Ahhhh, that's what I thought about the molasses. Yeah, last time I added 2 tbs/gal and the plants loved it... just wasn't sure if it could induce a burn or not. I'll just start doing it every other watering now-- thanks again broseph! Can't wait to see how my crosses bulk up. C4 looks to be a total monster, and that BBxGrapefruit... she might be small, but she's truckin'! Smells so dank... a 50/50 split bouquet on the nose... citrus blueberry! Yum 

You finish all your trimming yet???? Man, that last round of Cheeseberry and everything else about sent me into a tailspin. Great pics... I have some healthy competition lol  

I'm off to water. Thanks for swinging by, and hope you all have a great weekend


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 2, 2011)

C-4 x Caseyband looks to be a monster, huh!! That put a smile on my face lol...go buddy go 

Trimming is all done for a couple of weeks, next to come down are 3 DOGs and 2 Ice x Caseyband. One of the Ice crosses (the one that looks and smells like Ice) is fully seeded hehe. I think a new bomb cross in the making ; !). Going to be looking for a few test growers sooo...keep that in mind maybe when you get settled into your new place and get your garden up and running again. Seems everyone is moving to better/bigger places this summer...what's your dealio.

Weekend is here Brobo, enjoy brother!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 2, 2011)

I'd tell ya about where I'm moving to, but you're all full bud! Empty those PM's and I'll give you the deets


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 2, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> I'd tell ya about where I'm moving to, but you're all full bud! Empty those PM's and I'll give you the deets


Made a little room bobo. There is some mighty important breeding information cough cough cowby, in my in box that I need to copy and keep around ; !). I'll get that done and then there will plenty of room. Have a great weekend!!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 3, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Made a little room bobo. There is some mighty important breeding information cough cough cowby, in my in box that I need to copy and keep around ; !). I'll get that done and then there will plenty of room. Have a great weekend!!


I got a couple more things for you too


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 6, 2011)

Well we're half way there on this round. Here's 4 weeks 12/12 (except for the scroggers, which are 1 week behind). Next week begin the real pics... 

Mag deficiency is showing up in the Cheese, right about on time. I've been backing off the other nutes, and just gave them all some Cal/Mg. Oh, and gave them some molasses in addition to that... crazy how much the Cheese sucks that stuff up... now that I have two other strains in there it gives me something to gauge them against. Hungry lil fukers lol.

C4 x Caseband is the plant with the red arrows and green dots (as if you couldn't tell by her donkey like bud structure). She likes more nitrogen than the rest, it seems... fading out already on some of the lower leaves, which I pulled off... Normally haven't had any N fade at this point in the game, so not sure how that'll affect things. Hopefully she finishes at 8 weeks sharp.

The BB X Grapefruit (Sweet Tooth) is ripping right along. Really like how she's responding to the training I did to her (which was pretty minimal. Just topped her once, and LST'd a little. She looks great though... good, solid bud structure, and one that would kick ass for SOG. Wish I'd put more of her in there... like 3 more.

Anyway, that's it for today. Hope everybody is stoney and good.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 6, 2011)

The claw jumps right out doesn't it haha. Looks like that might be the only leaf doing that? It get's that little curl from the C-4 side of the family lol. My BSB are doing that too, think I need to ease up on them next round. Real pics next week huh ; ?). I'll look forward to them 

Hey by the way the C-4 goes right around 8.5 weeks and Casey goes 56-60 soo...just to give you some sort of idea of what to expect. Just throw some of those worm castings that you have on for a top dressing...better yet make a tea, either one of those should give her a little N boost. I typically give them some sort of Nitrogen once midway through flower especially if they look like they might be fading too fast.

Later gator


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 6, 2011)

I know, right? Yeah, there aren't too many leaves doing that... most of 'em are flat for sure. Might have to photograph her other side when the time comes, lol...

Great call on the worm castings, too, btw... thanks for that. I'll throw some on there tomorrow so she's ready for the next watering... So sounds like I'll be close to 8.5 with her then. That's perfect... I'll have already done the Sweet Tooth and the Cheese bushes, so she can have the sweet spot all to herself the last few days...


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 7, 2011)

hey bobo - just found your thread and I'm sub'd. Welcome to the SLH club!! My alltime favorite strain. Remember - she is a tall bitch - and likes 70 days of 12/12... don't cut her short - and she loves to be fim'd, and responds very well to it! Peace. Kiki


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 7, 2011)

What a difference a week makes eh!? Lookin junglesque bobo!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 7, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> hey bobo - just found your thread and I'm sub'd. Welcome to the SLH club!! My alltime favorite strain. Remember - she is a tall bitch - and likes 70 days of 12/12... don't cut her short - and she loves to be fim'd, and responds very well to it! Peace. Kiki


Hey Kiki!! Glad you found me all tucked up over here. I just smoked the last of my SLH last night  Real bummed about that... Still haven't grown her yet, though, and looks like I'll have to wait. After this round my lady and I are moving to a new pad, and not sure what the situation is going to be over there yet grow wise... Hey, I might have something for you, actually. PM coming in hot in a few min . . .



Don Gin and Ton said:


> What a difference a week makes eh!? Lookin junglesque bobo!


Dude, tell me about it! I came back after 4 days and everything had really filled in. I was shocked... these things are growing like.... weeds


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey man whats new? That back room startin to stink up?


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 7, 2011)

Hey bro! Not too much... today's just been a crazy one. I can't complain, tho. Landed a good work gig for tomorrow, so we're happy campers over here. And yes, box is just fukin' stiiiinking! I love it... 

How're you doing? You getting ready to throw all those babies into veg mode yet??? I gotta swing by your pad and see how things are lookin'. I'm sure you'll have some more dope pix waiting for me as always  

About to throw up a little bit better shot than the last one I put up. Gotta throw some worm castings on all the girls on Friday before I water again, as there's definitely a wee bit of premature yellow fade action going on in my tent (and anything premature is bad, right?!). Was going to do it today, but my day just flew away lol ohhhh welllllll. They wouldn't be missing out on anything anyway quite yet. . .

About to go rip some Cheese. What're you smoking on, Chief?


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 8, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey bro! Not too much... today's just been a crazy one. I can't complain, tho. Landed a good work gig for tomorrow, so we're happy campers over here. And yes, box is just fukin' stiiiinking! I love it...
> 
> How're you doing? You getting ready to throw all those babies into veg mode yet??? I gotta swing by your pad and see how things are lookin'. I'm sure you'll have some more dope pix waiting for me as always
> 
> ...


 Im smokin on it all lol...Its all pretty impressive this time. Ya know sativas in the day, indicas at night. Thats usually how i roll!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey man good news on the gig for today....eat the rich ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 8, 2011)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey man good news on the gig for today....eat the rich ; !)


Thanks man! Still stuck down south... About to board our flight back home... Have a phatty waiting for me in the car at the airport  say cheeeeeeeeese!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 9, 2011)

Alright gang, here's a little update, with a little more visibility. Was going to water the girls this morning, but they are, for the most part, still wet from their last watering... I think tomorrow will be the day (oh, except the C4X CB... gave her a little water with worm poop on top to help her N def).

Monday marks 5 weeks (4 weeks SCROG).

Little overall shot






Although she doesn't look overly impressive, this little one has impressed me. All the Cheese have, actually. I was really worried I wouldn't be getting very much off of these girls, but I think I'll be ok... each plant is shaped like a plate, bowling up around the sides, and a little lower in the center. This is allowing for lots of light penetration. Plants like penetration. 






Next up is our ol friend, C4 x Caseyband. Loving the bud structure on this structure on this plant. HUGE  This pic was taken pre yellow leaf removal, so please don't judge lol 






Here's a close up of the C4 x Caseyband....






Next up, Blueberry x Grapefruit aka Sweet Tooth. I friggin love this plant! Her buds are awesome... nice big calyxes, with insane structure. Now her colors are starting to show, too! Great hues  I topped her once, and then tied open her branches a little bit, and she's done the rest. A tent of these things would insanity.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 9, 2011)

Awesome bud shots my friend. Your garden looks extremely healthy. Typically a N deficiency starts at the center of the leaf and moves outward. I think your plant is wanting to finish up!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 12, 2011)

oooooh weeeeee. those look great man. i'd have watered today though the coco looks dry. but i know camera light can be deceiving. tings are starting to frost up nicely man.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks Donnie  Right before I'd taken these pics I'd actually thrown worm castings on my top layer of soil, so that is what you're seeing, I think. They got a big drink of nutrient filled goodness the next day, too


----------



## The*Mad*Hatter (Sep 12, 2011)

nice!! those girls have great color to them. very rich


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks for swinging by, Mad Hatter! And thanks for the compliment. I'll pass it along to the girls


----------



## the uk greek (Sep 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Alright gang, here's a little update, with a little more visibility. Was going to water the girls this morning, but they are, for the most part, still wet from their last watering... I think tomorrow will be the day (oh, except the C4X CB... gave her a little water with worm poop on top to help her N def).
> 
> Monday marks 5 weeks (4 weeks SCROG).
> 
> ...


Things are looking awesome mate for week 5, keep up the good work. sub'd


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks UK! wanted to do an update yesterday but got caught up. I've gotta get in there and pluck some nanners off my sweet tooth, which started to show a weeee bit of herm yesterday  she is almost ready to harvest.... We will see if she makes it. I've got a lot of cloudy trichs, but would love some ambers, too. Stay tuned brova


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice update man....lookin real good. What nutrients you usin again?


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks Aev brotha! I'm running the General Organics line w/ Roots soil and I added some worm castings a few days ago on top. I must say, I'm still figuring everything out in terms of feeding ie how much, how often, etc. My Cheese is a serious Cal/Mg hog, however I feel like it's more under control this round. I wanna switch up soils, too. . .


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks Aev brotha! I'm running the General Organics line w/ Roots soil and I added some worm castings a few days ago on top. I must say, I'm still figuring everything out in terms of feeding ie how much, how often, etc. My Cheese is a serious Cal/Mg hog, however I feel like it's more under control this round. I wanna switch up soils, too. . .


 You usin dechlorinated water right? Sounds goood. i got the GO lineup too, havent used it yet. what you think of it?


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 15, 2011)

Therein lies the problem, my friend. Where I live, the water is treated with a chlorine that won't evaporate. I asked the guys at the hydro store about it, and they said that short of filtering it, which I don't have, I just have to live with it. They claimed it wasn't the end of the world, tho, and that my nutes'd still work. I'm sure this has been working against me the whole time, tho. Thoughts?

Aside from that, I like the GO line. I don't feel like I can say I've really used it properly, given my water situation, tho. This round and last I've been supplementing with BlackStrap, and really noticed a difference in bud density and yield. Oh, and I also use Budswell. That stuff is awesome!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Therein lies the problem, my friend. Where I live, the water is treated with a chlorine that won't evaporate. I asked the guys at the hydro store about it, and they said that short of filtering it, which I don't have, I just have to live with it. They claimed it wasn't the end of the world, tho, and that my nutes'd still work. I'm sure this has been working against me the whole time, tho. Thoughts?
> 
> Aside from that, I like the GO line. I don't feel like I can say I've really used it properly, given my water situation, tho. This round and last I've been supplementing with BlackStrap, and really noticed a difference in bud density and yield. Oh, and I also use Budswell. That stuff is awesome!


 Interesting, Ive never tried organics without first dechlorinating the water. I dont really know if it is necessary but supposably it kills off beneficial bacterias/fungus etc. As you probably know you need these microbes to convert the organic food to chemicals the plant can use...not sure how else it gets done without those guys. ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, you are probably right. I've heard the same thing. This is going to be my last grow for a little while, unfortunately  Otherwise my next investment was going to be a filtration system. Trust me when I say chlorinated water and it's use in "organics" is something that's been getting mulled over in my head for quite some time.


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Yes, you are probably right. I've heard the same thing. This is going to be my last grow for a little while, unfortunately  Otherwise my next investment was going to be a filtration system. Trust me when I say chlorinated water and it's use in "organics" is something that's been getting mulled over in my head for quite some time.


 But your grow is looking damn good man. Can you put a lighter next to those buds for scale? *when they are finished that is... that has to say something about chlorine and organics.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 15, 2011)

Aw, thanks man  I put a lot of love into these girls. They've paid me back ten fold!

Next time, lighter for sure. I'm just about to do a little pr0n update with some shots from earlier today... brb!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 15, 2011)

5.5 Weeks Flower pr0n update. . . 

First and foremost, HC's C4 x Caseyband. Loving the bud formation on these... foxtails galore. I Bobo likes  Can't see too much purple on these, but it's there.

















And a closeup. . .






Next, Cheese. You've seen enough of these, so I'll spare ya lol. This one looks nice tho, so she's made the update






And lastly, Blueberry x Grapefruit aka Sweet Tooth. This one has some nuts colors. I'm thinking about chopping her maybe mid next week. . . or Monday. Depending on how impatient I am!






A little closer...






And one last angle just for fun . . .


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 15, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> 5.5 Weeks Flower pr0n update. . .
> 
> First and foremost, HC's C4 x Caseyband. Loving the bud formation on these... foxtails galore. I Bobo likes  Can't see too much purple on these, but it's there.
> 
> ...


 Man that sweet tooth is a gem. Great shots man...extremely healthy. I can almost smell em. Whats that c4cb smell like?


----------



## Kiki007 (Sep 15, 2011)

Bobo - this is your "mother hen" talking - - DO NOT get impatient with that blueberry - go look at HC's pics again and remind yourself of what you will be missing because you are in a hurry! Knock it off already!  .... but - your girls look beautiful and healthy, so keep up the good work.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 16, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> Man that sweet tooth is a gem. Great shots man...extremely healthy. I can almost smell em. Whats that c4cb smell like?


Thanks man  C4 x really smells like the Cotton Candy mom.... probably my favorite smell in the tent right now!



Kiki007 said:


> Bobo - this is your "mother hen" talking - - DO NOT get impatient with that blueberry - go look at HC's pics again and remind yourself of what you will be missing because you are in a hurry! Knock it off already!  .... but - your girls look beautiful and healthy, so keep up the good work.


heh heh I'm going to be good, don't you worry! This cross can be a 6 weeker, and I've got quite a few cloudy trichs. Thing is, I'd like some Amber ones lol. I guess the Grapefruit it was crossed with is a faster finisher? She was starting to herm just a weeeeee bit, but I plucked 'em all off, so I'm in for the long haul  Thanks mama hen!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 16, 2011)

dayum brobo! both look absolutely awesome. love the spear shaped colas on them both. 

sterling work man!


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 16, 2011)

Drools...... slurp......
so much for cotton mouth


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 16, 2011)

How's the back these days buddy. I've had kind of a pain in the neck the last few days that I can't get rid of. And she is upstairs sleeping right now.

I know you have to finish this grow up and get your move on but are you going to be able to let cotton candy girl go 3 more weeks. I'll bet the resin is piling up lol. I have a couple of C-4s at 5 weeks and a couple of Caseybands at 6.5 weeks.....I should post a pic ot the two of them and you can compare for similarities 

Having a little smokie of the dog right now. In a little while I'm going to go snag my son at school and grab a pizza. He's a couple of towns away but it's quality time for us....he's pretty busy these days. Thinking the Cracken will be gone to work by the time I get back. 1am last night she's in her hot bosses hot tub (her boss and scandie baby are the two hottest chicks in this town). Her boss is a player but my chick is not. She likes to think she is but she may talk the talk she don't walk the walk. I need someone who does. Whoops here she comes now.

Laters

Nice pics bobo, have a one!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 16, 2011)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> dayum brobo! both look absolutely awesome. love the spear shaped colas on them both.
> 
> sterling work man!


Hey hey bru! Thanks for the swing by. I know, HC and his strains just beefed up my garden. Lucky Brobo! This week is almost to an end. It's been a crazy one.



colocowboy said:


> Drools...... slurp......
> so much for cotton mouth


Hey thanks Colo! Can we call it Cotton Candy mouth?  lol I'm making bad jokes and I haven't even had my coffee yet. It must be Friday.



Highlanders cave said:


> How's the back these days buddy. I've had kind of a pain in the neck the last few days that I can't get rid of. And she is upstairs sleeping right now.
> 
> I know you have to finish this grow up and get your move on but are you going to be able to let cotton candy girl go 3 more weeks. I'll bet the resin is piling up lol. I have a couple of C-4s at 5 weeks and a couple of Caseybands at 6.5 weeks.....I should post a pic ot the two of them and you can compare for similarities
> 
> ...


Hey HC  I'll have plenty of time to let these girls ride. I'm in no rush... was just freaking over the Blueberry x Grapefruit because she was starting to herm on me. Just plucked the pre nanners off, and she's good to go until finish time. No pollen that I could see.

And dude, if think for a second that I would ever cut anything you've created down early... well, not gunna happen! That C4 is looking beastly... like she's gonna start throwing on some weight here pretty soon... hell, she already is! I can't wait to smoke her... every time I'm in the tent I have to rub her leaves for a sniff. Good stuff.

Have a great lunch with your son! Hope that neck pain gets better


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 16, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks man  C4 x really smells like the Cotton Candy mom.... probably my favorite smell in the tent right now!


 MMM tasty. I just went through a 3 gallon tub of cotton candy ice cream. if you come across it, buy it! 

Dont worry too much about the nanners, remember how long it takes to develop a seed and then remember some nanners arent viable to make seeds. if you plan on keeping that strain, id check to see if it will pollinate. its not like its going to pollinate the whole garden. just a few seeds in the vicinity per nanner. (this is what my experience tells me)


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 16, 2011)

excellent buds mate im subbed..should of found this sooner..excellent


Bobotrank said:


> 5.5 Weeks Flower pr0n update. . .
> 
> First and foremost, HC's C4 x Caseyband. Loving the bud formation on these... foxtails galore. I Bobo likes  Can't see too much purple on these, but it's there.
> 
> ...


----------



## Psychild (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow that C4 looks amazing!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 16, 2011)

aeviaanah said:


> MMM tasty. I just went through a 3 gallon tub of cotton candy ice cream. if you come across it, buy it!
> 
> Dont worry too much about the nanners, remember how long it takes to develop a seed and then remember some nanners arent viable to make seeds. if you plan on keeping that strain, id check to see if it will pollinate. its not like its going to pollinate the whole garden. just a few seeds in the vicinity per nanner. (this is what my experience tells me)


Cotton Candy ice cream?!?! Is that from Chimera, too??  Oh, and I think I got all the nanners off-- yahoo! Did that sound weird? Maybe... lmfao.



kevin murphy said:


> excellent buds mate im subbed..should of found this sooner..excellent


Thanks Kev, glad to have you along for the ride.



Psychild said:


> Wow that C4 looks amazing!


Thanks Pychild  I'm psyched! You have any of HC's C4 x Caseybands in your garden? I'd HIGHLY recommend it


----------



## Psychild (Sep 16, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Cotton Candy ice cream?!?! Is that from Chimera, too??  Oh, and I think I got all the nanners off-- yahoo! Did that sound weird? Maybe... lmfao.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes sir. At least I think  I know I germed a few C4 and a few Lemon Qleanor, so we shall see. &#8730;


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice work  The lemon qleanor sounds legit, too! You'll have to post pics once you get em going. Def gonna crack one of those beans once I start my next round... That won't be until 2012, tho. Closing down shop for a little bit... I hope I have enough smoke to get me through lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 17, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Cotton Candy ice cream?!?! Is that from Chimera, too??  Oh, and I think I got all the nanners off-- yahoo! Did that sound weird? Maybe... lmfao.


 No actual ice cream, not a strain LOL. Yes it did sound wierd. Leave the nanners, they are good luck.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 17, 2011)

I know I know  lol I'm gonna keep my eye out for it. What brand was it? 

I'm keeping my hands off the nanners! There. That's more like it lol.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 17, 2011)

I smash em shut since they are like hairs that don't belong. For each you pull two come to replace it. I have to say that I never felt very lucky getting them little buggers though.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 17, 2011)

i smashed some of mine, too, lol. Yeah, I wasn't psyched to get them... especially on one of my best looking plants.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 17, 2011)

She's a keeper, 
NARF!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 17, 2011)

Seriously!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

Blueberry x Grapefruit harvest time!! Just found my amber trichs I was looking for. Here's a lil pr0n before I slayed her! If there was ever a plant I wanted to grown and didn't know it, it was this one. Not sure how she'll smoke yet, but if color palette is any indication... she'll be righteous.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 22, 2011)

dude, seriously?!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

Yuppers! Had to up the ante!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

She's a beauty man, I hear that stuff is very nice on the pallet


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

Thanks HC  I'll give a full smoke report once she's ready


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

I considered getting that strain when I was looking at Chimeras gear,,,that's his creation, I don't recall the ins and outs but someone else got credit for it. It's a tasty strain from what I have heard too.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

She smells pretty darn good-- not overly strong, but sweet as a nut (I think that's a term from across the pond). I will say this; your C4 x Caseyband kicks the shit outta her smell wise... and wait until you see the colas that are getting fatter by the day! I was excited for BB x Grapefruit to finish for a photoshoot, but I'm more excited for the C4 to finish so I can get real BAKED


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

The sweet tooth is known as a real nice daytime smoke. I'm excited to see your C-4 cross, I have a couple of them coming up on 6 weeks I'll be taking pics before they come down. I haven't smoked this one since spring so I'm really looking forward to it. I almost lost it and had to let her reveg,,,took a while haha


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

Nice! I'm excited to see yours, too. Seriously man, the smell knocks my Cheese outta the tent-- now that's saying something!

How long did you let her reveg before you flipped her?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 22, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Nice! I'm excited to see yours, too. Seriously man, the smell knocks my Cheese outta the tent-- now that's saying something!
> 
> How long did you let her reveg before you flipped her?


I had a bunch of clones that were takin too late and I couldn't stop them from wanting to flower so I picked 2 and had a little talk with them lol. It took a while but finally they shot out some shoots and from there it was a couple of months veg


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 22, 2011)

Ahhhhhh, the "little talk." I've been there. I'm sure they're beauts!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


>


 damn BoBro, have to bump that, really nice arty shot too. you should enter it to the 600 comp! looks done to a T


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 23, 2011)

looks really nice that


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks fellas. It's in the 600 thread, too. But will the D to the S to the T let it into the contest? We shall see. . .


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2011)

Thats a beautiful shot. I saw it the other day and though you just posted it...wasnt aware it was your plant. Thats great man. Can you explain what you did for photography?


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks Aev! She's one of mine (says the proud dad). 

I started off with a black background. This, in my opinion is the best way to shoot weed... it isolates it, and gives us what we want... weed  That said, one could just use window light and get a great effect. For this one, I decided to use some artificial lights. There is one directly overhead, one behind and down a little bit that has a blue-ish gel, and another light that was right by my camera that had a warm, orange-ish gel over it to help get some detail in the shadows and help with the "grapefruit" effect. For people that don't have strong lights, it will help to have a very dark room with no light contamination from outside sources. It also helps to be able to control the power of said lights so they are brighter/dimmer based on your needs. Pretty basic principles, and a little creativity will take you a long way. Hope that helps!


----------



## aeviaanah (Sep 23, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks Aev! She's one of mine (says the proud dad).
> 
> I started off with a black background. This, in my opinion is the best way to shoot weed... it isolates it, and gives us what we want... weed  That said, one could just use window light and get a great effect. For this one, I decided to use some artificial lights. There is one directly overhead, one behind and down a little bit that has a blue-ish gel, and another light that was right by my camera that had a warm, orange-ish gel over it to help get some detail in the shadows and help with the "grapefruit" effect. For people that don't have strong lights, it will help to have a very dark room with no light contamination from outside sources. It also helps to be able to control the power of said lights so they are brighter/dimmer based on your needs. Pretty basic principles, and a little creativity will take you a long way. Hope that helps!


 Right on....good to know. Keep it up man!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 23, 2011)

keep workin that love mine to look like that..rep handed and deserved..


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 24, 2011)

Thanks Kev-o! We're in the final stretch...


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 24, 2011)

gdgdgd bring the fat ass buds mate...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 28, 2011)

whats good Bo Bro?! so whats in and out, it's been a while i forget my name most days let alone whats going down in folks gardens.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey there bro! Been kinda in and out the last few days. Thing have been busy over here for the Bobo's lol.

So I've got that Sweet Tooth drying in the closet... doesn't stink too much, but smells like she'll be a good smoke. Cheese comes down on Monday, and a few days after that I'll be chopping one of HC's C4 x Caseyband concoctions, which has taken center stage in my garden right now-- big and full of trichs, not to mention a smell that makes my mouth water. I'm so excited!

How's about you?? You run any hash with all the fluffies you had? That was all Livers, right? Shouldn't you be choppiin' something else right about now?

I'm off to fight crime! Oh wait, no I'm not. I am gonna get stoned, tho! Later fella!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey bobo what's going on! Off fighting crime prolly,,,no wait getting stonedof course hehe. Are you planning on sampling the sweet tooth or letting it cure a little first? Grapefruit and BB what a combo huh, look forward to hearing your report man  Glad to hear the C-4 x CB is meeting your approval too! I'm just taking a little break in between garden chores, need to finish mowing before it starts raining here pretty quick lol.

Talk to ya soon!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 28, 2011)

Hey HC brova! Ya caught me right before I finished my oatmeal. Just shooting out some emails to the peeps that owe us scratch. Oh the joys of your own business... I'm sure you know those joys, too   

So I'm trying to hold out on the sample until she's ready... but I do have a weeee little bud sitting here on my desktop drying up quickly . It'll be about two rips once she's all ready, but that's all I'm dipping into early. I love a nice cure on my buds... part of the reason I got into growing my own-- quality! 

Man, those Calizar x's that came outta Anne Frank are fookin' awesome, man! Once I get my garden up and running again, you can bet I'll be popping some of those... along with the Roms, the BSB, the BR's... oh man, the wait might kill me! The seed fairy has been soooo nice to me!! Hope you're doing well my friend. Have fun playing in the grass


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 28, 2011)

new updates on my thread or signature mate...


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 28, 2011)

As if most of you don't already know, the Club 600 competition is going on over here: https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/470950-600-club-page-600-competition.html

Go vote!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful picture of your plant bobo, have fun!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks amigo  There's some great entries over there, too. Definitely worth a gander lol.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 29, 2011)

love some of the pics peeps have put up. the pic of the ken doll in front of my tent shot threw me a bit i was like wtf hahaha

not run any hash as yet going to do one big run once i take the lot down at the weekend. should be a heavy mix run this time plenty of DOG in it  


enjoy the sweet tooth man, should be a flavoursome one that.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

It does sound tasty doesn't it!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice Donnie! Big ol hash run of the DOG, eh?? WOOF!

I'll give a full smoke report on the Sweet Toof once she's all ready. An interesting smell coming from the closet she's drying in... kinda like... cat urine and sweetness. Hmm. 

Well, I actually snipped a little bud off one of the bottom branches, and about to go see how she tastes in the ol vaporizer. . . I mean, I have to make sure she's not POISONOUS, right? Right.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 29, 2011)

It's too dangerous bud, pass it over here I'll check that for ya!


----------



## kevin murphy (Sep 29, 2011)

i second that could have sum serious risks to your health im on the way mate..stay strong ill be there soon to take it off ya hands lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

your lack of post vape hit tells all. RIP Chris. 

'taken in his prime by lethal nug'


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 3, 2011)

I almost did die! lol... Nah, I'm still here. Lurking like a little Bobo. Been friggin slammed the past few days... and just when the work obligations subsided, the familial ones kicked in. Oh fun. What a week it's been... but this one will be better... because this week, Cheese and C4 x Caseyband are coming down 

How're you doing, Don? About to scoot towards your pad and see what the news for the day is... And dude, who's Chris? Did he get ahold of some killer buds, too?!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 3, 2011)

hahah my bad fella my heads been firmly up my arse of late. i'm good man, taking down for what seems like forever. happy harvesting fella!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 3, 2011)

No worries brother! I've heard that trimming extremely rabid bushes of the DOG can do funny things to a man. . . those things are beastly, Donald!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 4, 2011)

hows thing bobtrank whens the next update of sexy fuckers mate//..


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey there Kev hopefully pretty soon... chopping a bunch of cheeeeeese tonight. House is about to get extra stinky. . . peace brova.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 5, 2011)

good good ill be waitng for the buds lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 6, 2011)

Chip chopped today @ 8.5 Weeks

C4 x Caseyband by The Highlander's Cave

Peace.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

sexy as fuck mate sexy as fuck...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 7, 2011)

looks absolutely lush that bro! looks done to a T too.


----------



## jesicalorren (Oct 7, 2011)

thats some bad ass lookin bud , mmmm mmmm mmmm nice!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2011)

Beautiful fade on that girl bobo, nice job! About time ya had some different weed around the bobocave ya cheesehead


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone!! I'm so excited for a new FLAVOR... HC, ya killed it with this one, bro! 

Was I the first one to finish a C4 x Caseyband?

Sorry for the quick in and out. Running out the door in a few... will be catching up with everyone tonight. Have a great day


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 7, 2011)

i want some of them...


----------



## Kiki007 (Oct 7, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> i want some of them...


don't we all?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 7, 2011)

Kiki007 said:


> don't we all?


The bird flew out earlier this week, I think maybe she had some of those tucked away in her bonnet somewhere


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 7, 2011)

Kiki, somebody might have made a couple of cuts off the C4... I'm long overdue to head out your way, too, and would love to give this to someone who can help keep the lineage alive. . . I'll pm when I know more


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

u know id always accomaodate lol..


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 8, 2011)

You need to live on this side of the pond, bro  I'm not sure a cut would make it through customs lol. C4 x Caseyband will be sold through Breeder's pretty soon, tho. . .


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 8, 2011)

SPAMming my thread?... interesting.

LED's are NOT 600 watters!


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 8, 2011)

ill get him dealt with...


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 8, 2011)

Sort him out, Kev!


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 8, 2011)

Did something happen here, it's like the result of a crime scene or something. I have a 157 spam attack at the corner "oh shit" and " where'd he go"

lol
Sup bRobo, just stoppin' by to show some love to the cool kids around!
puff, puff, pass..... c4 x cb mmmmmmm so whatcha gonna call this one HC? "BOOM MUTHAFUCKA"


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 8, 2011)

Boom Muthafucka works haha


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 8, 2011)

I'll third that  ~~ can't wait to try this stuff... I open the stinky closet often just to admire her. It's been a long time since I've seen a bud like her. . . 

Colo brother! Thanks for stoppin' by  Dude, are you growing any of these C4 x's??? Maybe? You should be!!


----------



## RobbieP (Oct 8, 2011)

kevin murphy said:


> i want some of them...


ill sort ya kev  once i germ mine ill sort ya a cut , cus im nice like that lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 8, 2011)

And there you have it. What a nice guy


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 8, 2011)

wow..... those c4 x cb looks fuckin great bobo!!! im growin black sour bubble x cb and am harvetsing it 2morrow. gonna harvest it 2morrow. and post pics in his thread. seein ur pics makes me wanna start sum now. =)


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 8, 2011)

Nice man, can't wait to see them. Feel free to post um over here if ya like too. And thnx


----------



## chb444220 (Oct 8, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> Nice man, can't wait to see them. Feel free to post um over here if ya like too. And thnx


aiight. yeaa ill drop sum pics over here as well. =) u take great pics too man. very nice adn clear. real nice lighting as well. i got a few mroe of HCs gear startin in a few days. ice x cb... dog x (ice x cb). might start sum of the C4's as well. and i have a nice clone of the bsb x cb goin as well. =) u end up with sum ice x cb as well? i also have alotta aevi's stuff as well. grew out the bastard bubba. adn got an indica pheno adn a sativa pheno. i didnt really like the sativa pheno. =/ but the indica pheno was fucking AMAZINGG!! sum of the best stuff ive smoked. wish i kept a clone. =(


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 8, 2011)

I always try and take a cut just in case. you never know when u might have a gem... Those crosses sound great btw... Dog ice fook me.


----------



## kevin murphy (Oct 9, 2011)

for sure...


Bobotrank said:


> And there you have it. What a nice guy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 10, 2011)

what up bro bro! it's getting crazy with all the new lines, there's so many keepers to choose from!

hope ya good broseph


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 12, 2011)

Hey D, I know man... I have a jar full of seeds, and I'm not sure which one's I'll pop next lol. At least I've got awhile to think about it. 

I'm good, thanks... how's you??


----------



## duchieman (Nov 9, 2011)

Bobo man. I thought you were wrapping it up for a bit? Either way, you got me all worked up over that C4/CB you finished there. Mine is day 33 12/12 today and she is real nice.



Can't believe I haven't been subbed here. Bad, bad Duchie I'm subbed now though.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 9, 2011)

No worries, brother! Glad to have you now. 

Yeah, this is the last round for a little bit... hopefully a very little bit. C4CB is great tho... smoked some this morning, and about hacked a lung up. Been awhile since that's happened. . . got REAL stoned! Heyyyy.... I'm gonna go smoke some more right now. 

Your C4 x CB looks great, btw! HC said 5 leaves is the Headband pheno, so looks like that's what you've got, too? Mine had a really strong piney, cotton candy-ish sorta smell to it. How's yours stinkin? Good???? 

Gonna go bongo that C4 now. . .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Nov 10, 2011)

i'm good fella, apart from not having a grow on the go   might have to take up airfix models or something soon lol

ttfn


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 10, 2011)

I know that feeling Don...  I might have just shed a tear, too. We'll all be back up and running soon enough I bet. When you love doing this as much as we do, it's hard to take a break for too long.


----------



## colocowboy (Nov 10, 2011)

Thanks for the advice on the cheese bro.


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 10, 2011)

No sweat, Colo! I've had great experience with it, and with so many mixed reviews of the other Cheeses out there, it's nice to know there's one with some good feedback. Hell, I think the BB Cheese was a Cannabis Cup winner, too, maybe? Either way, it gets me real high. Like, I can't see straight sorta high (when I smoke some hash from it). Not too many strains out there that can do that to me these days.


----------



## duchieman (Nov 13, 2011)

Bobotrank said:


> No worries, brother! Glad to have you now.
> 
> Yeah, this is the last round for a little bit... hopefully a very little bit. C4CB is great tho... smoked some this morning, and about hacked a lung up. Been awhile since that's happened. . . got REAL stoned! Heyyyy.... I'm gonna go smoke some more right now.
> 
> ...


 To tell you the truth Bobo I can't really tell. It's mild so far but there's no sweet to it that I can tell. It's more on the spicey/herby side. It's weird and I can't place it yet. It sure is frosty though. How long was yours 12/12 for bro? Mine's about 40 days now. 

 Duchie


----------



## Bobotrank (Nov 13, 2011)

Lets see... I did 8.5 weeks on the nose, as that's what both of it's parents went, I'm told. There were a couple ambers in my trichs, but otherwise all cloudy.

And yes, frosty as all hell, brotha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2011)

have an awesome xmas and a wicked new yer bro bro ! much love from across the pond


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 24, 2011)

Hey you too, Don! Hope you're smoking on some good stuff, and sippin other good stuff wherever you are.  Brotha


----------



## reggaerican (Jul 26, 2012)

im just stoppn by to see what you were up to in here.. them ladies on the front page are looking sexy.. will run thru the rest later
Cheers~Reggae


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 27, 2012)

where you at BOBO?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 27, 2012)

Hey hey guys.. was wondering who was up in here, lol. Thanks for stopping by. Where'm I at? I'm at a place that needs a flowering situation. Had another talk with my wife about everything today... well, we'll see when things actually happen, ffs. I'm getting to the point where I might just try and pull something off here. With the baby coming it'll mean a lot of extra traffic I'm sure, which might prove problematic for me on all fronts. We'll know in the next couple months....

I do have a Sour Flower cut that I threw outside in a semi mainlined sorta fashion. Have it topped for 8 right now. Will see when it kicks into full flower. Was actually thinking of doing a transplant into a 3 gallon smartie with some SuperSoil in it today. If I could get an ounce outta her I''d be psyched. You guys ever smoke Sour Flower? It's a Super Silver Haze bx that is supposed to be pretty good. . .


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 28, 2012)

Sounds killer, personally I like anything "sour"
Maybe you could maintain her inconspicuous like outside, bet you can get more than a zipper out of her!
Good luck with it either way..... and congrats on the little one!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 28, 2012)

What's up Colo?!?! Great to see ya around bud!

Yeah, I'm excited to see what I can get outta her. There's gotta be a way. How're you doing man?


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 28, 2012)

chillin, been creeping back
its so quiet....


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah man, lots of weird security shit has been scaring people away over here. You and Diz both popped up in the same day though, so I've got my hopes. He said there was some sorta rat on RIU or something... apparently I missed a lot of that, so I'm hoping he PM's me with all the details. . .

You got your garden still ripping? I was actually slated to come out to CO for a wedding in less than 2 weeks, but it's just not going to happen. Wife too pregnant... you know the drill.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 28, 2012)

I lost my girls, auto sprinkler failed while on vacation. Shit happens I suppose. 
Sucks to hear there is weird drama up in here, a rat you say! that is extremely unfortunate to hear.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 28, 2012)

Yeah dude, I'm not sure what is going on. I'm not really growing right now, so I'm not too concerned about it, nor do I have many enemies that I know of on here, so . . . kinda in the dark, lmao 

That sucks about the ladies. You have plans to crack some beans or get some cuts?

edit: I guess I am growing... I keep telling myself I'm not, but I've got plants of the MJ type at my house, so I guess that would make my first comment invalid.


----------



## colocowboy (Jul 28, 2012)

lol
ya I got eyes for a project, Im thinking CC orig. Sour D, FoS Godberry, &/or GG hp13 with some odd tossers perhaps but I'm not worried about firing it up just yet. Maybe wait till winter. A Lemon Qleaner x CB is wild outside and a beast. All is well


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 28, 2012)

That sounds amazing. You can always post pics over here if ya want... jus sayin'!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2012)

sup gents! 

growing but not growing. sounds like some oldskool bruce lee shiz 'the art of fighting without fighting' waaataaaaaaah!

keep your green finger in bobo!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 30, 2012)

If I tell myself I'm not growing, then I'm not growing.. that _much._ I might be growing a little bit... I can't help myself. It's what Bobos do... we grow. Might have to transplant my sour flower today actually... was going to do it this weekend but didn't get around to it. I'll take some pics when I do. . .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2012)

it's just so you hit the ground running eh 

not heard of sour flower, some sort of diesel relative?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 30, 2012)

You know it my good man 

It's actually a Silver Haze backX . . . supposed to be a good, quick finishing Sativa. Hopefully it' flips into flower here pretty quick so we can find out. Otherwise I'll be left with a fookin' massive tree. The thing grows like a fookin' weed.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 30, 2012)

haha tell me about it i've a sativa sprawling over half my tent at the moment. it's nearly 16 weeks and only has spindly beginnings of bud


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 30, 2012)

lmao so she IS still in there, eh? I thought I missed her in the pics on the 600. . . Is this the Panama part Deux?

My tent isn't set up at the moment, so I'm waiting for mother nature to do her thing for me, lol. I'm afraid I might have at least another 2 weeks before the internal switch flips....


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jul 31, 2012)

oh yeah she's still in there, sprawling about, she is no longer a sativa diva more like a drunken teenage girl you want out of your house haha cest la vie eh.

it's a landrace loatian sativa i swapped with a lad in Laos pips came straight out of a brick headed for bangkok. i expected a long flower as lets face it, it's quite a transition from Loas mountainside to northern England tent hahahaha that and i had to flip it back to veg for a fortnight, that probably put it back a month...

i care not really i'm expecting it'll be a good 6 - 9 weeks yet still.

you've got me thinking whereabouts over the other side of the marble you are if you've not yet had mid season. hope it turns quick for ya and its as sort flower as you think m8


----------



## Bobotrank (Jul 31, 2012)

That is awesome! I bet it'll be the best brick weed you've ever smoked, eh  It looks great, tho... That structure has me itching to try something similar at some point. I spose we can expect a good yield too, eh?

I'm at latitude 38 over here, which, when I looked online said that mid August I'd be getting closer to 11 hours a day of darkness, which is what I hope it takes to turn (hell, a little less would be great, too). I've got some low voltage yard lights that click on every night, but when I looked inside of my greenhouse it seems pretty damn dark... certainly as dark as my last spot that was outdoors where I had no problem flowering, so I'm hoping it's just mother nature taking her time... we shall see. She's been mainlined for 8 heads, but they're all starting to stretch a little, so...


----------



## Medshed (Aug 2, 2012)

Hey Bobo - long time no talk. I'm at 40 degrees latitude and my outdoor girls are starting to form flower clusters. Shouldn't be long for you now. 

I hope all is well for you and the fam...
Med


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 2, 2012)

Med... man, you must have been picking up on my psychic vibes... I was almost about to email ya. 

As it turns out, I'm not able to make it out to your neck of the woods as I was planning in another week or so. Given the state of affairs at my house, I think I need to stick around, if you know what I mean.  Things are good, tho. Gonna be my heaviest harvest yet, lol. Gunning for an 8 pounder, lol  And prolly about 21" long, too 

Thanks for the heads up on the OD. What's in your garden this year, man?? Did any of that C4 x Caseyband make it in there? Or the Roms?? I'm sure you've got some magic brewing. . . alway sitting on good genetics, you are. 

You get outdoors with the fam much this summer? I miss those CO summers, and the 3:30 thunderstorms that roll through everyday. Hope all is well with you too brosef.


----------



## Medshed (Aug 2, 2012)

Sorry to hear you won't be making it out this way. That Kali Mist is curing along nicely (4 months now) and is getting to be quite tasty. I understand that you have to stay home to take care of the crop. We definitely need to meet up when we are in the same place at the same time.

I've got some trees growing outside this summer. Qush and Pandora's Box. The Mrs. won't let me touch her Pandy jar until the new harvest is ready. She loves that stuff (as do I). I also just picked up a cut of Northern Lights #5 from Bodhi's Back to the Future project. She's small now but I think she'll have time to get decent size before the end of the season.
View attachment 2279698

I am planning to run either the C4xCaseyband or the Romulan this winter. I'm leaning toward the C4xCaseyband though. There is a Romulan Joe cut floating around the circles here that is definitely legit. I'll probably run that before I pop those beans. It would give me a good reference for how they stack up, since I've never run Romulan before.

The fall/winter lineup (as of today) is:
* Eldorado (Oaxacan Sativa)
* Vortex
* Apollo 13 BX
* C4xCaseyband 
* Biodiesel from 303 Seeds
* Kali Mist (of course)
* C99
* Black Widow
* and a couple of indica-doms depending on what I think of this Qush and how much I get from the NL#5. 

There is a local crew that is doing a bunch of crosses that also sound very tasty. If only we didn't have plant counts I'd be running 20 strains at a time. Variety is the spice of life!

Bro - it has been brutally hot here this summer. We also have had a heinous fire season. We were within a couple miles of a fire that had us on pre-evacuation notice for a day or so. Familia de Medshed did get up to the mountains for some cooling off a while back though. Very nice!

Alright dude - gotta run. 


Med


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh man, I knew the Pandy was that good  I got some beans myself of the Pandora's finally, as I was getting some for my mother in law and thought I probably needed some, too. Now just to crack them, along with everything else I have that I've been drooling over (the seed fairy has been nice to me!).

I'm sorry I'll miss getting to see everything you've got going. You garden sounds like it's ripping right now with those two monsters in there! Fall line up sounds pretty amazing, too. I lost my cut of C4 x Caseyband, and I loved it so much I'm going to have to repop some beans from that one, too. I think you'll definitely like the stone from it. I found the seedlings were sensitive for me (I stunted mine in a Mudder Boarding incident similar to yours, lol, damn coir cups), but once they get going they really rip. Probably one of my favorite stones... mine was very Headband dom with a great bouquet that screamed cotton candy.

Here's what I've got vegging in my closet at the moment. My wife and I were going to rent a place to use as a dual purpose location, but rents are going through the roof here right now so I'm thinking about doing what I said I wasn't going to do, and just growing in my perfect little place I have here....

* Atomic Northern Lights
* Sour Flower
* Purple Cadillac
* Deadhead OG (I think this one is going to be mental based off it's smell in veg and growth structure alone). . .
* Agent Orange 
* Romulan 
* San Fernando Valley Kush
* Lamb's Bread

I semi mainlined a Sour Flower in the greenhouse, which I'm going to transplant/neem this weekend. I have a batch of Super Soil that I'd like to test out, and I think she'll be a good candidate. Right now I have 8 main shoots that are all looking really nice and even. Then inside I'm working on prepping an Agent Orange for the same main line sorta thing. The node structure is amazing on that plant... even though I got the genetics from clone, I'm still getting symmetrical nodes more or less.

btw, that SUCKS about the wild fires. Now that I think of it, I'd totally heard about those. Glad you guys were spared... be safe! I hope it starts to return to normal for you guys...

Alright dude, I've got one last question for ya... You ever come across a clone of Tangerine?? Dude, if I would have thought I could get one there this summer I was going to drive out (over flying) for it. No joke.... amazing smoke, and my club here in the city that grew it just got shut down  RIP Vapor Room. Tangerine. . . . clone only from CO.. you must know about it... grow it if you can get it . . .

Holy shit, this coffee has me all fired up. I think I need to go take a couple deep breaths before I type another dissertation, lmfao. Hope you're having a good one, bru. Glad to see you back around these parts.


----------



## Medshed (Aug 3, 2012)

Nice lineup you have there! I am pretty sure there is some Tangerine in the mix here with our local crew. I'll ask around. We had a BBQ a while back with cuts and beans passing around. So many of each I couldn't begin to say what all there was but I think someone had Tangerine.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks brosef. I'd recommend getting your hands on the Tang. It's a great smell/taste/high. If I buy an 1/8 of that, it overpowers any and everything else in the bag. There must be a couple peeps that have it out here, too, but I can't seem to find it anywhere. It's almost like Girl Scout Cookies, lol, which I guess isn't that hard to get ahold of, but you know the drill. . . 

Alright bud, keep in touch.


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 30, 2012)

Here's a little update from my greenhouse. Looks like Sour Flower 8 headed monster is loving her Super Soil, but is already starting to fade in this 3 gallon smartie (as I anticipated). Going to give her a big drink tomorrow with some bottled nutes from the GO line to get her back on track, and then throw some EWC and bat guano into the topsoil for the long run. Her growth has been explosive, though... I'm pretty impressed, although still expecting a mediocre harvest with this strain. There is some variation in height, but overall I did nothing more than follow Nugbucket's basic mainline principle. I wasn't even able to even stretch out every limb as he suggests, and still I was able to get a great spread (in my opinion). Keep in mind this is with no major bending/LST. 

Please don't mind the battered looking toms... they were getting ruled by bugs, so we had to do a little marigold bomb. 

https://www.rollitup.org/members/bobotrank-293124-albums-cheese-picture2315310-sourflower-01.jpg

https://www.rollitup.org/members/bobotrank-293124-albums-cheese-picture2315311-sourflower-02.jpg

edit: Fooking lame, riu won't let me blow up my pics right now. Awesome.


----------



## Medshed (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking good Bobo! Anything else new around the house? I forgot the harvest date...


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks Med! Nothing yet... chop time is around the beginning of Oct . . .  

Hey man, you got a thread of your grow going on right now?


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 31, 2012)

I would ask whats good but I can see! 
You both emerge unscathed! So she will flower outside too, should be fun.
**high five Brobo**


----------



## Highlanders cave (Aug 31, 2012)

Nice use of the tomatoe cage brobo lol. And I like the structure on that baby with the nugs staying tight to the stalks. I forget what Sour Flower is but it sounds dank. I just incorporated Mycorrhizae (water based)into my regiment a couple of days ago. Just one of those things I never thought of before. They all look pretty happy now 

Laters


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 31, 2012)

Hiiiiiigh five!

Thanks Colo  Outdoor is great.. I forgot there is a cheaper way to grow weed than with lights 

And thanks to you as well, HC. That tom cage is going to really help her out, thinks me. Sour Flower is a Super Silver Haze bx by Joe Clone. It's supposed to be fruity tasting, with an up, sativa sorta high. Yields are supposed to be meh, but I never grew for that, so no biggie. I'd be majorly psyched on a couple zips though!

Myco helps heaps. If there's anything you guys have taught me it's that the *roots* are everything. My plants always like it, that is for sure!

Alright fellas, gotta hop on the work wagon here real quick. Will check in later. 

btw, cold, dark and damp outside. What a great day to be inside getting stoned and drinking some coffee!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 3, 2012)

Alright, throwing up a little update. Sour Flower in full effect. Threw some EWC and bat guano on the topsoil, and fed her with some organic nutes to help get her going, as well as some kelp and fish shtick. Yum. Not real sure how many weeks I'm at right now... I reckon around 3 or so, but I'll have to go back and check it.  

p.s. hopefully the pic doesn't come out a thumbnail as I'm seeing right now... How am I having trouble posting pics all of a sudden? Hmm.



edit: it works, sorta. I guess you have to use photobucket now if you wanna blow it up?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 4, 2012)

There ya go mango! 

Stogies are ready and waiting pops!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 4, 2012)

You know it! Funny how things tend to line up in life... about the time this one is ready, I'll be a papa.  

From what I hear, I think I'm gonna need it 

Hope you're doing well, bru. 

edit: What am I doing wrong that I can't make my pics big, HC? Such a rook I tell ya, lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 12, 2012)

Ok guys and gals, it's that time where Bobo need your advice. So I think I'm working on my 4th week here, but not knowing when exactly she flipped, I can only guess. But it's been almost a month since Mama Nature put her into flower for me, I do know that. I transplanted her into a 3 gallon smart pot with some super soil what was probably a week or two before the flower/stretch stage really kicked in (she stretched a SHITLOAD, mind you, so lots of energy expenditure). I noticed a fade a little while ago... so I threw some EWC on top with some bat guano, and gave her a little liquid feed, too. I'm noticing some fade again, though, probably about a week later now, and wanted to get your opinions, because I'm paranoid about nute lockout (I've heard Sour Flower can be sensitive just like her brother SLH). This pic is from the other day, but she is showing a little more lightening now, and I'm wondering what to do. Do I try and hit her with bennie tea and get her feeding, or do you think she is feeding and I'm just dealing with a plant that is sucking up lots of nitrogen? 8 mainlined heads, a la Nugbuckets. Thanks in advance for your inputs. . .


----------



## kushking42 (Sep 12, 2012)

its hungry. my sour flower was the heaviest feeder in my garden.

edit: i suggest a balanced nutrient tea.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 12, 2012)

KK, I was hoping you'd see that and pop in. Thanks for that little nugglet of info... I was under the impression they were super sensitive. Not the first time I've been mistaken, lol.

I read over that tea article you posted in Bud's thread (or was it Nugs'... can't remember). . . I'll reread and see which tea concoction will be the best.

How did you like the smoke from your Sour Flower btw?


----------



## Medshed (Sep 12, 2012)

I'll second that opinion. She looks pretty good IMO. You should see how fast my Qush plants are fading outside right now. They are 6 feet tall in 10 gallon pots with one third Supersoil. I've fed 4 times with Earth Juice already and am barely keeping up. Moving to weekly feedings now I think.

BTW - C4xCaseyband beans hitting the drink in a couple of weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## nugbuckets (Sep 12, 2012)

hey bro, i second what KK42 said....a balanced nute tea...give her a moderate dose at 800ppm...think on the lines of 10-10-10....even across the board....PH it too before adding to 6.3-6.5...and make sure you start with clean h2o.....give her 3-5 days and watch her closely....if she takes it well, without any cupping or clawing, top dress her with EWC and high P guano at equal parts for the stretch run...then 2 courses of water only, then re-access....she looks pretty good for being in such a small pot.....congrats on the bun in the oven bro...much love, nugs


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 12, 2012)

Medshed said:


> I'll second that opinion. She looks pretty good IMO. You should see how fast my Qush plants are fading outside right now. They are 6 feet tall in 10 gallon pots with one third Supersoil. I've fed 4 times with Earth Juice already and am barely keeping up. Moving to weekly feedings now I think.
> 
> BTW - C4xCaseyband beans hitting the drink in a couple of weeks. Can't wait!


Med! Good to see you my friend. And thanks for your input as well. You know I value it  Those plants sound like monsters man. I'm sure they'll finish strong. Lemme know how those C4xCaseybands go. Mine were always sensitive in the beginning, and I'd say keep an eye out for the Headband dominant pheno... A great smoke. I'm still sitting on quite a few of those beans that I'd like to rediscover one day.



nugbuckets said:


> hey bro, i second what KK42 said....a balanced nute tea...give her a moderate dose at 800ppm...think on the lines of 10-10-10....even across the board....PH it too before adding to 6.3-6.5...and make sure you start with clean h2o.....give her 3-5 days and watch her closely....if she takes it well, without any cupping or clawing, top dress her with EWC and high P guano at equal parts for the stretch run...then 2 courses of water only, then re-access....she looks pretty good for being in such a small pot.....congrats on the bun in the oven bro...much love, nugs


Thanks Nugs! I'm gonna go give her some love right now. I good about always ph-ing my water, and I only use RO water, too. I threw on some EWC and high P guano a couple of weeks ago... but a little more might not hurt if she takes it well? What I don't have, and will have to pick up sooner rather than later is a ppm meter. I feel like it's long been missing from my toolkit. 

Hey, and thanks for the congrats. I can't believe she could be here in just a week or two . . . Just waiting for the trichs to go amber  

Thanks everyone for the input.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 19, 2012)

Alright, since my last post my pump apparently died on me. Plugged it in to make some tea, and zip zang nada. So that sorta took the wind out of my sails since I haven't had time yet to grab another pump yet. Hopefully tomorrow.

In the meantime for the last two waterings I hit her with some nutes n such. I felt like she wasn't slowing down her yellowing enough after the first one, so I said "fuk it" and did it twice (it was so nice). 

My ferts are a little over a year old, but I'm hoping that won't make much of a difference (stored in a dark, cool place). General Organics, pretty much the full line down to the kelp and squid shtick they sell. Here's a lil pic I threw together of what that all entails specifically...



My next move is my stumper... do I feed again, or just go straight water? I feel like she could almost eat some more... But I think she might need a little fresh H2O, just to keep outta trouble. thoughts? p.s. I eradicated that yellow, necrotic leaf below.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey hey update from bobos cave! 

Don't feed 3 times in a row. If you feel like they need a little more of something, inbetween feedings is the time to hit her with something. That's when I would throw more mycc her way or the kelp that you have. Your supposed to hit them with that (well in my case the Nitrozime) in each of their 6 growth stages. I usually only hit a few or so of the growth stages that stuff is wicked expensive....it prolly pays for itself tenfold though.

What about a N tea or top dressing with guano or something? My Apollos are little N pigs so I'll be trying a couple of different things with them mainly greening them up as much as I can in veg. With the Cornicopia there are 4 different types of nutes....Grow (for veg), X (for preflower) and Bloom for the first few weeks of flower. Mid flower they call for a combination of the Grow and X so you can see they are trying to get more N and stuff into that stage of a plants life. The fourth is an organic acids supplement that I use with every watering. I also use Earth Juice Catalyst with almost every watering, it's a soil supplement and it put the ph level in the water where I want it. 

I'll catch back up with you buddy!


----------



## Psychild (Sep 20, 2012)

When my plants looked like your Bobo Cal/Mag helped me a ton....might not look like it needs any, but the N you receive from it tends to be just enough to pull out that last little bit of color you might want.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey thanks guys. Yeah, I'm going just straight water today... I'm sure there is a way that you are supposed to space out all these different additives in order to make them work the best. I just threw em all together... Bobo Cocktail  Thanks for keeping me back from the ledge, HC  I think I'd already stepped back, lol.

So I top dressed awhile back with some EWC and some high P bat guano. It seemed like it wasn't helping, and that's when I hit them with these two consecutive feedings. She's holding the yellow at bay, though, so I feel as though I'm making some headway at least. Thanks for your thoughts, too, Psychild. I appreciate you swinging by my hole in the ground, lol.

You are just loving that Nitrozyme, still! Great to hear it HC. It will be interesting to see what you do with the new Power Plant x BD cross you'll be working with. Give the people what they want... more!  It means more of a different kinda green for you, too. I think I've got a few of those Apollos from D... I'll have to go back and check which x's he sent me. I know that's your go to headstash strain, now.... that in and of itself made me itch to crack those beans.

Alright, gotta take the wifey to yoga across town. Man, she is about splitting at the seams. I didn't know little packages could grow so much... she's all belly! Talk to yaz!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey update from bobos cave!
> 
> Don't feed 3 times in a row. If you feel like they need a little more of something, inbetween feedings is the time to hit her with something. That's when I would throw more mycc her way or the kelp that you have. Your supposed to hit them with that (well in my case the Nitrozime) in each of their 6 growth stages. I usually only hit a few or so of the growth stages that stuff is wicked expensive....it prolly pays for itself tenfold though.
> 
> ...


I love my kelp! And my hydrolosate fish! Soaking seeds in kelp, then coating in myco starts them off on the right foot. I actually just soak my peat mix with it and put myco in the hole. I'm going to be adding sea minerals to my regiment soon. I also brew my own Effective Microorganisms. More tiny bugs!!! Love my living soil! 




> "Kelp fertilizer contains over 70 minerals and vitamins. Perhaps more important, it&#8217;s an excellent source of cytokinins and auxins, both natural plant growth hormones..." cont'd here http://www.smilinggardener.com/organic-fertilizers/organic-fertilizer


Hang in there Bobo!


----------



## duchieman (Sep 20, 2012)

Here's a little on the EM's. This one 1L bottle of motherculture will make 20L's of activated EMs. Activated EM's are then mixed at 1:1000 for foliar, up to 1:100 for soil. I don't think it ships over the border easily or I would brew some up for you guys. 

http://www.scdprobiotics.com/ProBio_Balance_Plus_p/pbp-1.htm


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks Duch! That Mother Culture looks awesome. I've also been eyeing the fish hydrosolate over my squid concoction I'm using from GO. I do Mycos, as well as Kelp right now quite a bit. They seem to love the kelp... the N keeps them green, but the kelp keeps them Kermit green. At least that's what it seems like to me.

I'm off again. Running around all day. My wife has me doing a laundry list of shit right now. Surprise surprise! lol . . .


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 29, 2012)

Some pr0n from the greenie. Sour Flower, I think pushing 6 weeks? 5 or so more to go. . . Trying like mad to keep this Mg deficiency at bay. She's slowly starting to fill out. 

Oh, and she smells _great_. Used to be a sour Pez like smell, which is now slightly sweetening up a bit. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2012)

What's the good word my friend. Got your bags packed ; ?)


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 29, 2012)

Bags packed, wife cranky... lets get this thing going already, lol. 

How you doing? I'm jealous of your rainy day stone fest... I wish it were raining here, too. Alas, tis only foggy as hell


----------



## Highlanders cave (Sep 29, 2012)

Doing good man thanks. Let us know when so we can all smoke a stogie for ya brother


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 29, 2012)

You know it man. . . we'll all be chonging them


----------



## Medshed (Sep 29, 2012)

Best of luck on the harvest Bobo! I've got one rolled up and waiting to hear the word!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Med  Glad we've got the CO crew on board too! 

How's your outdoor doing?? Still feeding weekly?? Harvest must be getting closer. . .


----------



## Medshed (Sep 30, 2012)

Qush met the axe today. Pandy goes down in a week or so. NL#5 has a couple weeks left. She was started late but looking nice and plump.


----------



## colocowboy (Sep 30, 2012)

whats the good word mango!?!
Be Good Bro!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 30, 2012)

Sounds like you're going to have a good haul, Med. Gotta love the outdoor 

Not much going on over here Colo! Just waiting patiently for the bird to hatch. . . Gonna go work in the garden for a bit, and have a little rip of some Trainwreck I got from the club the other day. What's up in your garden right now??


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2012)

sending good vibes your way bobro! well you and your good ladies way lol!


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 30, 2012)

Thanks Donnie  We are ready and waiting over here. I saw some sweet costume fotos over at your thread the other day... or was it on the Cheese, don't recall. You looked smashing, tho, I must say bru! 

Hmmm I'm gunna go bongo some Trainwreck... what'cha smoking on these days DGT?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Sep 30, 2012)

hahaha thanks, yeah the medieval get up was loads of fun i have to say. especially going for a drink in the bars round town after lol. some of the double takes were hilarious.

well i just hit the bongo myself, new breeders boutique cross of the psycho killer x livers. calling it 2 toke killer. hits the spot just right. trying to decide if pudding would make me too full haha 

all the best fella.


----------



## Bobotrank (Sep 30, 2012)

Man if I weren't sitting pretty on so many beans, I'd crack the ol wallet open and buy some from Breeders. Come December I'm firing the tent back up, and for my first run will probably run a bunch of the "perpetual veg" so as to make room for some new genetics I have in seed form. 

I bet you guys were a riot around town. Too funny. Have a good one brotha.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Sep 30, 2012)

Whats Hapnin' Brobo? Just passing through to say Hi!! Looks like you are going to be wearing out some scissors real soon. 

Peace,


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2012)

Tick toc tick toc ; !)


----------



## duchieman (Oct 1, 2012)

Highlanders cave said:


> Tick toc tick toc ; !)


 I know eh?? How's the nerves Buddy?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2012)

My ex was very cool with the first one...I woke up in the middle of the night and she was up. I asked her if it was time and she said no so that I could go back to sleep. So she let me get a few more hours sleep and then woke me up about 4:30am. That little baby girl now goes to the university here, is a junior and majors in genetics and micro biology and is going to be a geneticist. Pops is pretty proud of his little hippie girl


----------



## duchieman (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm like you bro. Met my wife, a few months later she was pregnant, after decades of being told she wouldn't have kids, and nine months later my daughter's born. Six months after that I married her mom and today my daughter is a very independent young lady, finishing up high school and going to University next year. Also a proud Poppa.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 1, 2012)

duchieman said:


> I'm like you bro. Met my wife, a few months later she was pregnant, after decades of being told she wouldn't have kids, and nine months later my daughter's born. Six months after that I married her mom and today my daughter is a very independent young lady, finishing up high school and going to University next year. Also a proud Poppa.


That put a big smile on my face...


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 1, 2012)

wormdrive66 said:


> Whats Hapnin' Brobo? Just passing through to say Hi!! Looks like you are going to be wearing out some scissors real soon.
> 
> Peace,


Wormie! How's it hanging brohem?? Did your outdoor endeavor end up happening this summer/fall??? Hope you're well man. Give me an update when you get a chance. 



duchieman said:


> I know eh?? How's the nerves Buddy?


Waiting... patiently 



Highlanders cave said:


> My ex was very cool with the first one...I woke up in the middle of the night and she was up. I asked her if it was time and she said no so that I could go back to sleep. So she let me get a few more hours sleep and then woke me up about 4:30am. That little baby girl now goes to the university here, is a junior and majors in genetics and micro biology and is going to be a geneticist. Pops is pretty proud of his little hippie girl


I'm hoping my wife does this for me, too. Has kinda mentioned that she would... I think women know there is nothing us men can do in the beginning, so they might as well let us rest so we can help out later. 



duchieman said:


> I'm like you bro. Met my wife, a few months later she was pregnant, after decades of being told she wouldn't have kids, and nine months later my daughter's born. Six months after that I married her mom and today my daughter is a very independent young lady, finishing up high school and going to University next year. Also a proud Poppa.


Lol, I'll see you here in 17 years or so, Duch?  I bet you and the HC are both some great parents. I just need the boy repellent kit for when she grows boobs. That is going to be the day I turn into a silverback, lol. I'm always open to tips, guys   roflmao

Just firing up the ol coffee as we speak... it's going to be a gorgeous day here in the city. Just hope my shoulder will let me go play outside in the ocean. And hopin' you guys are having a great one wherever you are. . .


----------



## duchieman (Oct 1, 2012)

I don't worry about the boy repellent. Over the years I planted it into my girl. You have to see her now when she looks at me and says, "You wanna fuckin go!"

Dude, things are going great for me now. Settled with my insurance company on Friday, after almost a year with no income, and I'm getting pretty excited. Dude, I'm going for the 5D Mark II. I'm really torn on lenses though. Mind boggling I tell you. What's your thought's on third party gear?


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 1, 2012)

That is a smart move, Duch. Training worked for my dog, so... yeah. Children, too, right?!?!? 

Man, congrats on settling! That'll be great to get some loot. 5D MII is a great camera... there are some decent third party lenses out there that will get the job done. Obviously it's the photographer and not his tools... you know that. I try and stick with Canon, but Tamron isn't a bad deal for some pretty decent glass. I'd check them out if you are trying to save a few bucks-- _or_ you can look for used lenses... If you are going to do that I'd check B&H. You have to be weary about used camera gear, but you can find some real deals out there if you are patient and take your time searching. Feel free to drop any questions on me that you might have, Duchie. I'd love to help you get your rig dialed!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 1, 2012)

For sure I wll. I'll send you a PM. 

Yes, the loot will be nice. Repair the damage caused over the last couple of years and set myself up with what I need for the future. I was ready to take the second last offer and my lawyer urged me not to take it and the next day he came back with a considerable amount more, so I'm seriously thinking of going on a trip. CC25 the end goal.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 1, 2012)

That would be a badass trip, dude. I think I saw you talking on the 600 about that, actually. I've never been to the Dam myself, but this would be the time to do it... before all the laws change-- yeesh!


----------



## duchieman (Oct 1, 2012)

That's what's pushing away my reluctance to go is that I may not be able to do it again anytime soon. I've never been overseas either so I'm a little anxious about that. Strike while the irons hot they say.


----------



## Medshed (Oct 1, 2012)

Amsterdam is a cool city but not specifically because of their drug laws. I believe they have (for now) their drug laws because they are cool. San Francisco (know anyone who lives there? ) is one of my favorite cities in the world. If you have a card in SF then you have no reason to be a "drug tourist" in the Dam. Go for the museums and the cool vibe of the city, but there is better cannabis in most of our gardens than you will find in the coffee shops.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 2, 2012)

And that, my friend, just made me so happy to hear. I've kinda heard the same thing in regards to the quality of most cannabis at the cafés... I've also heard that there is a lot of hash over there now, too. The museums sound badass, though!

I will also say, that even in a place as great as SF or CO, you can still find shitty dispensary weed out there. There's really only 2 coffee shops that I will go to here in the city, and really there is 1 that I call "my shop." It's based on quality and price. In my opinion quality should never be something you have to think about. There are still some ridiculous prices out there, tho.

Duchie, if you go, make sure you have that camera of yours. From what I've seen it looks amazing there.


----------



## duchieman (Oct 2, 2012)

The touristy weed thing is low on my list. Mostly it's to do something great for myself and get to Europe. The fact that is may be the last CC helps a bit but I really want to knock this one off the bucket list. The fact that I'll have a great new camera and looking to start school when I get back, well that just knocks it out of the park for me. I think once I go the first time, I will find ways to go back. 

I think once I get this camera I won't go anywhere without it. I'm still trying to find what kind of photography suits me. I know I like street photography and journalistic style photography. I'm getting bored of landscapes but I think it's because it's of what I see all the time. Architecture is cool to photograph. Looking forward to London too.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Oct 2, 2012)

No big mountain grow for me this year  But i did manage to get a few finished in my back yard. Heading up to trim some tree's this weekend in the hills, can't wait to get out of the city for a few weeks and chill with My People. Got a new setup for my indoor that i will be setting up when the heat goes away. Gonna try my hand at some hydro for the first time in 10 years. 

Smoke On,


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 2, 2012)

Nice man. I'm still waiting for my backyard harvest to come in... still got another 4-5 weeks I'm afraid... but she's fattening up nicely 

Sounds good on the hydro brosef. You know there's people over here that will be interested in what you're doing, so don't be a stranger. Good to see you poking around. What's brewing in your backyard, er, what was brewed?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 4, 2012)

Good luck brobo my friend!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 4, 2012)

Dude... she thought she was in labor this morning. I was like, "you _think_? I'm pretty sure there is going to be no guessing when it really hits" . . . to which I got the yes, I know look. But she's been super crampy all night, and all sortsa weird shit is going on, so I'm thinking. . . maybe tonight?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 4, 2012)

Me thinks your not going to get too much sleep tonight,,,,if she makes it that long hehe. Yeah it could be any time or it could be another week, I hope it goes real easy for her. 

Good luck good karma you guys! Your going to be awesome parents


----------



## duchieman (Oct 4, 2012)

No doubt! ^^^


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 4, 2012)

Eat a spicy dinner man! Spicy food can get the ball to rolling, he he if that is of interest. 

Good vibes daddio!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 5, 2012)

Hehe, thanks guys! We've tried everything!! Prego pizza, prego salads... prego sex. Yuppers... nuttin'. You'll all be the first to know when it goes down. 

Man, so hammered. I hardly ever drink, but twas my pop's bday, so I had to indulge a little. I'm sure I'll remember why I hate it tomorrow, lols.

Hope you all are well. Brewing some tea as we speak for the Sour Flower... she's fading, and showing mg def still, too. Argh. Hoping to encourage her eating a little bit more. We shall see.

Alright, I love you guys, man.   ~~Bobo


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Oct 5, 2012)

and still no bambino !?!? is this the first brobo? they always go over apparently and the midwives are ok to let it go so long as neither party is in distress ( you don't count unfortunately?! ). something about baking it till it's ready !?


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 5, 2012)

When my first son was born I remember we went to eat some enchiladas and a couple hours later my ex says "I don't think he liked the enchiladas", next thing you know were at the hospital pushing! lol
Someone had recommended it to us amongst other things like you said, hahahah that really brings back memories.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 5, 2012)

Mmmm enchiladas sound good. I think we are lined up for chicken breast and salad tonight... not as exciting, but still tasty 

My wife has been eating super spicy food the whole pregnancy, so I feel like the little shit has built up an immunity to the spice. I'm convinced she's holed up in there with a big screen and the vapes just chillin all warm and comfy like.  Hurry up baby! Lets rock.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 6, 2012)

The day before my daughter was born my ex was playing one on one basketball lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 16, 2012)

Here's some Sour Flower for you guys. 




Holy shit, and btw, I'm a dad now. Let's spark one!


----------



## Medshed (Oct 16, 2012)

Congrats Bobo! I hope all is well and everyone is healthy ...


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 16, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Here's some Sour Flower for you guys.
> 
> View attachment 2375684View attachment 2375685View attachment 2375686View attachment 2375687
> 
> ...


Bump,
*You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bobotrank again.* 
Looking tasty my friend


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 16, 2012)

THanks you guys! All is well in the bobo household. Now it's time to get high before bed... hope you are all well.


----------



## colocowboy (Oct 16, 2012)

puff, puff, pass..... night DAD!
lol
Take care mango, hope you get some stoney dreams my friend!


----------



## Bobotrank (Oct 17, 2012)

Thanks my friend. Definitely had some good dreams... that were interrupted by poopie diapers, lol. Good times.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Oct 17, 2012)

You think they are poopie now huh hehe?

Busy busy over here pops enjoy the day the baby and damn just enjoy everything ; !)


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 15, 2012)

Howdy! Congrats on the new baby! Boy/girl? Name?? Glad to see your still around! 

What strains you got going these days?


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 15, 2012)

Hey thanks Aev! We had a little girl. I'll pm you her name. 

About to up pot an Agent orange and a Deadhead OG into some 7 gallon smarties and veg for a little bit under the 600. Thinking I'm going to scrog them, too. Should be interesting. Psyched to see you're back at it again. It's good to take a break from time to time. I'll be watching your thread fella!


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 16, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey thanks Aev! We had a little girl. I'll pm you her name.
> 
> About to up pot an Agent orange and a Deadhead OG into some 7 gallon smarties and veg for a little bit under the 600. Thinking I'm going to scrog them, too. Should be interesting. Psyched to see you're back at it again. It's good to take a break from time to time. I'll be watching your thread fella!


Right on congrats again....Yea i enjoyed the break...ive been brewing alot of beer lately. Thats been my new thing, working on a three tap kegerator right now. Deadhead sounds good!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 16, 2012)

Hell yes! I've got a few friends that brew, and they love it. The local brew supply place has classes here I'm thinking about taking. The guy who owns the place is cool-- starts every class "in the back" smoking a bowl of SF's finest  My kinda peeps. What kinda beer you been into making?


----------



## SeabassOfTheSea (Dec 16, 2012)

very nice man subbedfor sure


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 16, 2012)

Glad to have you along for the ride, Seabass. Hopefully here within the next week I'll have something to share. . . dusting the cobwebs off as we speak.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 16, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Hell yes! I've got a few friends that brew, and they love it. The local brew supply place has classes here I'm thinking about taking. The guy who owns the place is cool-- starts every class "in the back" smoking a bowl of SF's finest  My kinda peeps. What kinda beer you been into making?


Haha yes! Ive made wheats, california common (from an organic homebrew supply in san fran), ales, ipa. right now i have two separate ipa's fermenting and im collecting yeast from sierra nevada pale ale for my next batch.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 16, 2012)

I love IPA's. My old neighbor would brew them constantly (we lived only blocks from one supply store). It was perfect-- he'd bring the beers, and I'd bring a joint for our 6 pm meeting on the roof every night. Those were fun times.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2012)

Hey bobo... just wanted to share that my lady is pregnant. Keep your fingers crossed for us. And rub some good luck on the screen for me.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 16, 2012)

FUCK YEAH DUDE!!!!! That is some great news. I know you both have been working hard at it  Congrats!

Fingers and toes all crossed, and rubbing screen at once. So I'm guessing you're through the first trimester by now?

Hell yes Jig. I'm so psyched for you. This is going to be the one. I can feel it.


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2012)

lol, nope not through nothing. She's about 5 days late. No waiting to tell anyone. The last one we lost at 8 weeks and this is probably our last try at this, so I'm letting everyone know now. If we get disappointed everyone gets to share in it. 

I think about you and your kid quite often. I have a good feeling about this one too.

Thanks a million bud.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 16, 2012)

Good to be along for the ride then. You know if you need anything you can always drop me a line. I'm just lil ol me, but I'll do what I can if ya need. And something tells me you're gonna be a great dad, Jig. You always cut the bullshit, and have a big heart. Those are two important traits in my book. I wish there were more people out there like you brosef!

I've gotta go work on the room right now. I found a gap at the bottom of of some drywall, leaving me susceptible to an invasion from god knows what. This week is transplant and veg a little. I can't wait to post some friggin' pics already. I've got this great lab I've concocted for myself, and no one to share it with. Soon enough.

Keep me up to date on how things progress. We're looking at September-ish then, right?


----------



## jigfresh (Dec 16, 2012)

August-ish lol. I'll keep you posted. Thanks for the kind words. I bet your a good dad. You always treat your girls right. 

Looking forward to seeing what you do with some plants again.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 16, 2012)

Sooner is better. Summer birthdays are always legit, IMO. 

And thanks. I was just down poking around and working on shit, and I think I'm going to throw another strain up in the mix. 3 different strains in one giant 32"x32" scrog. This could be trouble.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 17, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I love IPA's. My old neighbor would brew them constantly (we lived only blocks from one supply store). It was perfect-- he'd bring the beers, and I'd bring a joint for our 6 pm meeting on the roof every night. Those were fun times.


Yea we outta get together and drink a home brew and burn one. Let me know !


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 17, 2012)

For sure dude! Once the holidays are over and things are a little bit more mellow I'm down. If you find yourself heading in my direction, you know you can always hit me up, too.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 18, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> For sure dude! Once the holidays are over and things are a little bit more mellow I'm down. If you find yourself heading in my direction, you know you can always hit me up, too.


what city you in again?


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 18, 2012)

Same one that expo was at


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 20, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> Same one that expo was at


I built a derrick barge out there in alameda. I will be going back soon, ill hit you up! PM phone num


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice, will do Aev!

So I got the tent set up, and the plants uppotted into 7 gallon smart pots today with super soil in the bottom, and Vermifire on top. Vermifire is the new super hot soil that a lot of people are really liking. 

In the back left is the Lambsbread. Her branches need a bit of trimming, but are nice and flexible which should be good for the scrog. Back right is the Agent Orange, and in front is the Deadhead OG. They were all pretty root bound, so will give them a week or so to acclimate to their new homes. I'm scrogging tomorrow, though.

Gotta run. Baby Bobo time.


----------



## doubletake (Dec 21, 2012)

I like the big ass 7 gallon pots probley a lot easier to water just owe 3 if I'm mainly going for yield trying to make what I can last me longer I've got a closet about 2 1/2 and 3 1/2 wide maney a little bigger and tall about 7 feet I want to put a dimable 600 in there would you say 9 in 1 gallon grow bags 6 in 3 gallon smart pots, 4 in 5 gallon smart parts or I have a couple of the recirculating dwc buckets maney just one monster in there but I'd rather just flipp the light after a week or two thanks, and bad ass grow


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey hey now we're talking buddy! How your going to squeeze this in with everything else you got going I don't know but you know me lol, here for the duration. 

Good luck bobro and careful man your girls look like they are some pretty hot soil. Talk to ya!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 21, 2012)

doubletake said:


> I like the big ass 7 gallon pots probley a lot easier to water just owe 3 if I'm mainly going for yield trying to make what I can last me longer I've got a closet about 2 1/2 and 3 1/2 wide maney a little bigger and tall about 7 feet I want to put a dimable 600 in there would you say 9 in 1 gallon grow bags 6 in 3 gallon smart pots, 4 in 5 gallon smart parts or I have a couple of the recirculating dwc buckets maney just one monster in there but I'd rather just flipp the light after a week or two thanks, and bad ass grow


Thanks for swingin by, doubletake. The one thing to keep in mind with the size of your pot is how often you'll need to water/feed. All those sized pots can grow a ton of dank if done right. Some will hold more moisture between feedings, though, giving you less time day to day in the garden. My first run in this tent (a 32"x32" footprint, mind you) I did 9 3 gallon smart pots no problem. It all depends on the grower. Good job on that 600 tho! 




Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey now we're talking buddy! How your going to squeeze this in with everything else you got going I don't know but you know me lol, here for the duration.
> 
> Good luck bobro and careful man your girls look like they are some pretty hot soil. Talk to ya!


Hey there bruddah! I know I know, I think I'm crazy too . But with my super duper hot soil mix I'm hoping to be on the just add water train (and maybe a lil Cal/Mg . . . it's all to save time, ya know?). But aside, in the Deadhead's pot I only added 20% SS in the bottom, and with the Lamb's and the AO I gave them 40-45%. These ladies have been super established for some time now, so they should be able to handle (I hope!). I guess I'll know here in a bit when I go to check on them. 

Hope you're havin' a good one, man. Forget that lady of yours, and basque in the glory of your beautiful garden. Now *those* are the ladies you should be focusing on


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 21, 2012)

how the fuck are you Brobo?? loving being big poppa Brobo no doubt! hope your good buddy, have a merry one with the new family brother.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 21, 2012)

Hey Donnie! Doing great, thanks lad. Yeah, kids are super fun. Tons of work, but worth it all. Hope you're having a good one yourself! And I hope it continues to be great through the end of the year.... Fuck, assuming the world didn't end over there already.


----------



## Medshed (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey Bobo. Checkin' in on the scrog adventure and it looks like I got over here just in time. Lookin' good so far!

I hope Santa finds you and brings everything you asked for.


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey bud! Thanks man, you too. I did the main tie downs last night.... need to go back and do some more bobbing and weaving. Then pictures! I swear it! 

Hope you and your family have a good one, bro. I'll keep my fingers crossed that a big storm rolls through and dumps a few feet on ya!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 22, 2012)

*Finally*

I bet a lot of you never thought you'd actually see this day. Well, it's here. Did a little work in the lab today. Cleaned up and did a little adjusting to the *scrog*. I'm not sure how good an idea it was to try and scrog some beefy mama plants, but I'm going to try and do it. I still need to trim off some growth that will most likely only produce larf, especially on the Lambsbread. Hopefully 7 days settling into their new homes will be adequate. And I only crack 1.5 branches while doing it. Sweet.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 22, 2012)

I got an idea for you. Put your nutrients and equipment in that grow closet and move the grow outside of the closet!! You have it backwards!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 22, 2012)

I know, you're right. I wish I could. I'm kinda riding the line right now, because if my landlord finds this I could be slightly fooked. The tents help keep my smell under control, along with temps up, and bugs out. The space I'm in isn't air tight or soundproof.... I keep finding new gaps here and there around the baseboards. Not to mention the big crack under the door. I'm probably going to run about 2-3 rounds max and then shut er down again for a bit until we move again. At least that is the tentative plan. Trust me, if I could abandon these tents and just have a nice, uber clean room, I would.

How're your girls coming along?


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 22, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I know, you're right. I wish I could. I'm kinda riding the line right now, because if my landlord finds this I could be slightly fooked. The tents help keep my smell under control, along with temps up, and bugs out. The space I'm in isn't air tight or soundproof.... I keep finding new gaps here and there around the baseboards. Not to mention the big crack under the door. I'm probably going to run about 2-3 rounds max and then shut er down again for a bit until we move again. At least that is the tentative plan. Trust me, if I could abandon these tents and just have a nice, uber clean room, I would.
> 
> How're your girls coming along?


Going good they are transplanted in small net pots with hydroton, which means i have hand water once or twice a day. im just waiting till after holidays to set up grow room, flood table etc.


----------



## doubletake (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice thanks for the input I think I'm ordering the same tent I figured. Tent inside the closet would be easier to vent the air and it is 2'8" x 2'8" now I really can't decide between 400 or 600 what did you run in it at first it stays pretty cool in this bedroom I feel 600 might be a light over kill I could just get the 400 watter really close idk what do you think? And that rooms sick a nice like office thing a perfect hobby room ha reminds me of a art room


----------



## Medshed (Dec 22, 2012)

Yeah Buddy! Scrog is in tha house! Lookin' good so far ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 22, 2012)

doubletake said:


> Nice thanks for the input I think I'm ordering the same tent I figured. Tent inside the closet would be easier to vent the air and it is 2'8" x 2'8" now I really can't decide between 400 or 600 what did you run in it at first it stays pretty cool in this bedroom I feel 600 might be a light over kill I could just get the 400 watter really close idk what do you think? And that rooms sick a nice like office thing a perfect hobby room ha reminds me of a art room


 Definitely do a 600, air cooled hood. That's assuming it really is cool enough. My current fan is about to die on me in the next cycle or so, but if it was at full power I've thought about putting a 1k in my tent. 



Medshed said:


> Yeah Buddy! Scrog is in tha house! Lookin' good so far ...


Thanks Med! She'll need a little work as we go along, but when I was looking at her earlier all the leaves were starting to right themselves back up again. I'm sure vegging under the 600 will speed things along nicely...


----------



## doubletake (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah cool thanks I'll get the dimable 600 the room is tile and downstairs also there is a sliding class door so I could really open it up if I have too so I'll really try and max out that little tent and damn a 1k would be insane ha dense dense buds though


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 23, 2012)

Try and keep the door closed as much as possible. It helps keeps pests of *all*&#8203; sorts out.


----------



## doubletake (Dec 23, 2012)

Yeah true about the door thanks for the heads up I battled spider mites for a while cause I was working in a dirty ass basement hahami got so sick of neem oil


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey Brobo, hope you and the family have a great first Crimbo together bro!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey thanks Don! I think the little one has been better than both her parents, so I'm anticipating her getting more than she can carry  Hope you and your lady have a good one, too. You gonna go see the fam?


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 27, 2012)

*Update*

Not too sure how I feel about the progression of this grow. Let me clarify; I'm not happy with it thus far... meaning that this Mama SCROG was probably a bad idea. I'll give it another few days to see what she does. 

The Deadhead OG is doing ok. She's establishing well, and showing relatively healthy new growth. Lambsbread is so so... getting better, but still not looking amazing. The Agent Orange, though, is the one that is confusing me the most. Half the plant looks super unhappy (see unhappy leaf pic), and the other half looks happy as hell (see happy leaf pic). Yesterday and today I've foliar fed with a simple casting/kelp/molasses tea, and yesterday I soil drenched with said tea. I was digging around in the Deadhead and AO and noticed they are starting to spit out new roots from the rootball, so hopefully they're almost there. I did pick a couple leaves off of the AO that looked like they were a result of root rot, but my soil honestly isn't that wet. 

I'm pretty irritated right now with myself. I'm going to try and be patient. Here's some pics.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 27, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> *Update*
> 
> Not too sure how I feel about the progression of this grow. Let me clarify; I'm not happy with it thus far... meaning that this Mama SCROG was probably a bad idea. I'll give it another few days to see what she does.
> 
> ...


Hmm not really sure what problem you may be having. Half the plant unhappy while the other half is? Possibly disease?? If the pictures are representing the colors of the plant correctly you may need some nitrogen. If youve gave nitrogen and plants arent responding you may be experiencing lockout. Hopefully the camera and lighting are changing the way the colors look...are they light green? You just added the scrog net right? IMO, It can be a form of high stress training right off the bat but as the plant adjusts it becomes low stress.

I need to re up my medical card and id like to do it near a high quality reputable club for clones. Any suggestions?


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2012)

Iv had issues with flowering mother plants (scrogged as well). I felt like it being extremely rootbound had something to do with it.... Have you checked your runoff ph?


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 27, 2012)

aeviaanah said:


> Hmm not really sure what problem you may be having. Half the plant unhappy while the other half is? Possibly disease?? If the pictures are representing the colors of the plant correctly you may need some nitrogen. If youve gave nitrogen and plants arent responding you may be experiencing lockout. Hopefully the camera and lighting are changing the way the colors look...are they light green? You just added the scrog net right? IMO, It can be a form of high stress training right off the bat but as the plant adjusts it becomes low stress.
> 
> I need to re up my medical card and id like to do it near a high quality reputable club for clones. Any suggestions?


I did forget to mention the terrible color shift that I didn't correct as much as the first shot. They are pretty good color wise, and have plenty of fuel in their pots, so they should be set... I put the net in almost a week ago, so was hoping they'd be close... however... VVVVVVVVVVVVVVV 

(Oh, and Aev, I'll pm you the name of my Doc. He's not the cheapest one out there, but he is super legit in terms of what he's been put through by the system and still passed. And then you can just hop over the bridge to Harborside for your clones  That's where I'd go, at least.)



whodatnation said:


> Iv had issues with flowering mother plants (scrogged as well). I felt like it being extremely rootbound had something to do with it.... Have you checked your runoff ph?


They were pretty damn rootbound, so I broke off all the rootbound shtick and threw em into their soil. I'm using straight Vermifire as a base soil this round, which is supposed to be ultra hot. I was only going to give them a week before I flipped them, but now I'm thinking I might make it two so the root system develops more. Thoughts?

Oh, and I haven't checked ph runoff yet, but I've been watering with rain water (which pHed fine). . .


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 27, 2012)

If it were me and I had the time, Id just let them fill out until I felt it ok to flip... Time will tell.


----------



## aeviaanah (Dec 27, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> I did forget to mention the terrible color shift that I didn't correct as much as the first shot. They are pretty good color wise, and have plenty of fuel in their pots, so they should be set... I put the net in almost a week ago, so was hoping they'd be close... however... VVVVVVVVVVVVVVV
> 
> (Oh, and Aev, I'll pm you the name of my Doc. He's not the cheapest one out there, but he is super legit in terms of what he's been put through by the system and still passed. And then you can just hop over the bridge to Harborside for your clones  That's where I'd go, at least.)
> 
> ...


A week is still short for the stress..give them some time. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks for the input you guys. Much appreciated, and I tend to agree with you both... patience patience. Gracias.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Dec 31, 2012)

Bobotrank said:


> 3 different strains in one giant 32"x32" scrog. This could be trouble.


Haha you should know better than that ^ 

I thought you had a pic of your garden but I couldn't find it. Still thinking your soil is on the hot side, that would account for the early leaf curl. Things have a way of staightening themselves out give it a couple more weeks.

Have a great day bobro and fam and happy new year!


----------



## Bobotrank (Dec 31, 2012)

Whoa, that is pretty weird. There were a bunch more shots on here. . . I think RIU did an update or something the other night... musta lost them.

I'm an inch away from scrapping everything and just starting over. I am an irritated Bobo this morning... that's for sure.


----------



## whodatnation (Dec 31, 2012)

Yeah Im noticing the same thing  I need some bobo pr0n.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 1, 2013)

Pictures STILL not working for me. SCROG is looking a little better today though... she is slowly coming to life, looking perkier, seeming happier. More leaf praying going on. Darker greens. She might just pull through. Once I feel like we've made it past all the muck I'm weaving all dem branches and flipping her (them) into 12/12. Hopefully within the next week or so that'll be the case. I don't want to veg too long with the 600. . . pricey little fucker she is.

Happy New Year peoples. Here's to more MJ legalization in 2013.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

Yes, more legalization PLEASE!!! especially in my state, pretty please!

I did the math and Im paying roughly $1.50 a day (18/6) to run it and thats including cooling fan  Lets just say Iv cut back on my sigs to make myself feel better about running it with such small babies under it lol. 

Glad to hear they are doing better  buuuuuuuut pics or it didnt happen! hahaha
ps, I still cant upload either.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 1, 2013)

It feels like we're getting there, Whodat! In our lifetimes, at least, lol. FFS. It's really taken on a different feeling here... in my area people just act like it's legal, minus the federal raids on dispensaries. Thanks Obama for nothing. I like it, though... Free Weed!

$1.50 ain't too bad. They really ding us here... 12/12 with a fan boosts my bill over $100 a month. I feel like the plants do quite a bit better under the 600 though, so it's pretty much worth it from what I can tell. No excuses.

I'll get some pics going here... if they ever let us. I swear I just saw some on another thread update. Maybe it's time to try again. . .


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 1, 2013)

looking great


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

I think its working again...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 1, 2013)

Zing! So it is. I'll try and sneak down again for an update. Cleaning up the Bobopad right now for Mrs Bobo. Gotta keep the Boss happy 

Thanks CCG! Glad to have you along for the ride. It's still pretty rough over here. I'm never fucking with mother plants again when I do this. Next round is going to be all main lined and legit.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 1, 2013)

Never mind... making progress,,, I can upload and post pics but no one can see them besides me lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 2, 2013)

Well it's a start, I guess. Maybe in another week they'll have it back to normal. 

I didn't get to sneak down to the lair again last night, so I'll throw up something later on... First things first, though. Coffee.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 2, 2013)

Aaaand I'm going to start over. Fuck this right now. I'm pretty pissed at myself... kinda want to cry. I over watered my plants. What a rookie move. They were doing better, and I, against my better judgement, decided to try the roots excelurator or whatever it's called, and give them a drink. And they are pissed at me. I can tell. I think I'm going to bin them all tomorrow morning. I can go in the afternoon to get some clones, and start this over the right way. Here's a picture of where they got to.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 2, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Aaaand I'm going to start over. Fuck this right now. I'm pretty pissed at myself... kinda want to cry. I over watered my plants. What a rookie move. They were doing better, and I, against my better judgement, decided to try the roots excelurator or whatever it's called, and give them a drink. And they are pissed at me. I can tell. I think I'm going to bin them all tomorrow morning. I can go in the afternoon to get some clones, and start this over the right way. Here's a picture of where they got to.
> 
> View attachment 2464490


Unless they have spider mites, powdery mildew or soil toxicity, i wouldnt start over. Let them be. You want to help them so much you are doing too much. Let them be. Water only.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 2, 2013)

You're right, Aev. I got into this mess when I gave them too much water for their root mass (in an effort to do too much). I forget that I sheared off quite a bit of rootbound material down there when I transplanted... I feel like I just set them back a week, though. They look all... retarded. Fuck. Fuck. Fuck.

Regardless of where this goes, I thought it would be a good idea to start some seeds. Behold:

Bubble Berry 
?P x SB1 
Pandora's Box 
Choco Chunky Monkey 

Pray for me.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

sucks when shit goes wrong but it's a learning curve brobo, gotta take it on the chin. could be a lot worse man.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Donnie, I appreciate it. It's always when ya feel like you know what you're doing, then you go and fuck it up. Or at least I go and fuck it up, lol. Hope you're well brosef!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

fine brudda! paying my debt off and having enough to live. i'm quite fortunate. thrips aside lol.....


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 3, 2013)

We're right there with ya... minus the thrips. Shitty! Will have to swing by ur pad and check things out. Just got some coffee in hand. Buzz buzz and away. . .


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 3, 2013)

always something going up or down over at my place lol.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks Donnie, I appreciate it. It's always when ya feel like you know what you're doing, then you go and fuck it up. Or at least I go and fuck it up, lol. Hope you're well brosef!


And thats the beauty of it  I learned that and decided to never tell myself I know what Im doing lol Hope for the best prepare for the worst or whatever.
This is going to sound corny but I like to reflect back on a jay z line from time to time (yeah jay z lol) "I will not lose, for even in defeat there's a valuable lesson learned, so it evens it up for me." 


Good luck with whatever you decide to do brobo... If I had plants ready to take that space, I would just cut my losses and fill er up,,,, if no plants to put in I would just continue on.


BTW I totally forgot you had some of those ?p x SB1 beans! I'll be keeping a close eye on those. I wish I had completed a grow with them to show you how they turn out,,, but im a few weeks ahead with em so you'll have a little foresight. Gen finished some out, Im not sure if you've seen that or not. 

Anyway


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks Whodat! I like the line from Jay Z... it's true. Hell, even you had a bump in the road this time around. Never thought I'd see that, lol  Made me feel a little more human!

So I went out and bought some clones, only to come back and see the scrog doing better. So who knows what I'll do. Do I give her another day or two? Maybe... maybe. If not I have some fire. And I'm fucking pumped to see what the ?P x SB1 comes out to be. I'll have to see if I can find Gen's pics... on the 6-0-0 I'd imagine? I've got some other stuff from your camp that looks fucking bomb... Bubble n Squeak, MVK... Had to try some ?P first though!

So clone list is: Trainwreck, Purple Alien OG, Con Cheese, Girl Scout Cookies, Blueberry and ... shit... what was it... I think Jilly Bean. No, it was Headband.

Shyza. Wife is calling me. Back in a few.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 3, 2013)

Those are some big clones  

Yeah you can find pics from gen on the 600,, you may be in your eighties when you finally find them though! lol. I'll ask him if he can post whatever pics he has on my journal.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 3, 2013)

Awesome, whered you get the clones?


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Jan 3, 2013)

Alman headband!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 3, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Those are some big clones
> 
> Yeah you can find pics from gen on the 600,, you may be in your eighties when you finally find them though! lol. I'll ask him if he can post whatever pics he has on my journal.


Thanks for getting those posted on your thread, Whodat. Those look nuts!! I hope to get a girl outta the few beans I chucked in there. And yeah, *huge* clones. 



aeviaanah said:


> Awesome, whered you get the clones?


Harborside!  Man was it fun in there today, too. I walked in and there was no line, and an insane amount of genetics. I'm telling you Aev... that's the place to get them!



209 Cali closet grower said:


> Alman headband!


Heeeeaaaadbaaaand! Psyched to grow this one out... a definite fave.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

Man I follow harborside on Twitter they have some awesome stuff from time to time, I'm curious to try their bogglegum. Ever try it?

typical your girls pick up after you buy fire lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

Lol, me too Don. Gotta love Twitter for that. Yeah, they have some fire, but no, I've not gotten the bogglegum yet. If I ever showed up and they had it I'd probably buy them out.

Peaked inside my paper towel last night before bed and was already seeing a bunch of tap roots. All 3 of the Bubbleberry cracked.... I've been waiting to grow them out for a couple years now!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 4, 2013)

i watched a bit of the tv documentary about ti was pretty interesting. the main guy is such a pot head lol. hemp suit everyday.

good news on the beans man.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

Oh yeah, I've caught a couple different things about them... what was their show, Weed Wars? Stephen Angelo I think is the guy's name . . . super nice. Was actually the one that signed me up back in the day when they first opened.

I've gotta say, I've never been to the Dam before, but I can imagine that Harborside would be a close second. Hell, might even take first. They have so many clones when you walk in there, it's kinda overwhelming initially. Like, "Uh, fuck, where do even I begin?" . . . luckily they always have some peeps there that can tell you which cuts are the best at the moment. I guess normally their Trainwreck isn't that good, but yesterday the guy was telling me to scoop it up, best pheno they've had in years. "Bobo will take two."


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

Yay for dank! Harborside sounds like a dream come true.

The weekends here bobo! not sure if that means much though lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

I would say if you are ever out in CA, it'd be worth hopping into a doctor to get your script just so you can go there. I really get excited like a school kid when I go in.... if there is a line at the clone counter I get soooooo antsy. The place has just about everything. It is very fun.

Woot woot weekend. My weeks are always all over the place, but it's nice to know its here. Happy Friday to ya whodat!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

*SEEDS*

All 10 of the seeds in the paper towel popped. Looks like shit just got more interesting.

I planted them in party cups with a layer of pumice-like-shtick-they're-selling-at-the-hydro-store on the bottom, followed by a handful of EWC, and some Light Warrior on top with a weeee bit of myco stuff sprinkled in for good measure. Watered with some rain water I got during our last storm. 

Popping seeds is so fun.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

I like the layering  I just did the same thing into party cups,,, you seen em lol They are going to do great.
Im also using rainwater for the first time! Got my barrels under the downspouts.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

I got the layering idea from you, dude! Thanks for that, btw  Totally had some supersoil right outside that I coulda used as well. D'oh!

I didn't know about the rain water, tho. I'm almost out of mine, so back to RO here in the next little bit. It's so damn nice using that stuff... no ph-ing, just watering... saves a little time and is all nat-ur-al.

*SCROG* So thinking I'm going to go in and do some heavy undercarriage pruning, bob and weave a lil, but all and all she is looking pretty decent. Better than before, lets say. Leaves that looked like shit before are totally starting to stand back up again. I just want to take care of the stuff that looks like it'll produce larfy bud, and try and at least make things a little more efficient in terms of nutrient uptake. Or something.

I'm gonna smoke some XJ and get back to work. Gotta finish the majority of a job tonight. And it's 930. Sweet.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 4, 2013)

Get off RIU then! lol
Well if your having to train her, thats a good sign.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 4, 2013)

Gotta smoke dis bowl first! ffs... lol 

Alright, for real this time I'm out. Will check in on your pad later... I want to hear about this 3 gallon business more.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 6, 2013)

*Update*

Seeds are starting to poke their heads up out of the ground. So far it's just one Bubbleberry, and one Chocolate Chunky Monkey, but I'm sure there's more right on their tails. The real news is the SCROG. Trimmed off a bunch from under her skirt, and tucked a shit ton as well. Oh yeah. And put them into 12/12. Everything is starting to darken up considerably more, and the leaves that looked like yellow death before are now standing up, turning green, and losing the ridges they had. Their roots are getting healthier... Finally. They are feeling better. 

Sorry for the crap pictures. After an hour on my back working under dis beech I couldn't be fucked to get out a real camera. Thanks for very little, iPhone.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 6, 2013)

Hell yeah, looking much better  fetus pr0n that is....  lol


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 6, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> *Update*
> 
> Seeds are starting to poke their heads up out of the ground. So far it's just one Bubbleberry, and one Chocolate Chunky Monkey, but I'm sure there's more right on their tails. The real news is the SCROG. Trimmed off a bunch from under her skirt, and tucked a shit ton as well. Oh yeah. And put them into 12/12. Everything is starting to darken up considerably more, and the leaves that looked like yellow death before are now standing up, turning green, and losing the ridges they had. Their roots are getting healthier... Finally. They are feeling better.
> 
> ...


Good to hear the Scrog is pulling through. Be careful with high humidity in flower. The humidity under the canopy is usually much higher than above. I recommend a fan underneath on low. I have a chocolate chunky monkey going too.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 6, 2013)

Thanks Aev! Was getting ready to add another one in there as a matter of fact. Need to head to the hydro store... other one is in with the cuttings and seedlings. 

Psyched for the Choco Chunky Monkey. From what I recall of the pics she should be quite a looker (assuming I get a fem in there). . . dark purples and such. I'm sure yours will be insane-- always are. I'll smoke to that.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

New ones up n nodding and the screen looks way better, to think you nearly binned them a week ago lol.

Fun starts now eh  have a good one man


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks Donnie  I know, I was close to the edge there for a moment. Luckily I've a good support group to tell me to snap out of it, lol. Peace bruddah!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

hahah if in doubt have a bong and put it off a while.  can go either way though lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 7, 2013)

We will see. I'm sure I'm not out of this mess yet, ffs


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hahah* if in doubt have a bong and put it off a while.*  can go either way though lol.


My secret to a good life right there.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

i could really do with one, deffo having one of those mondays


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 7, 2013)

It seemed to have worked, lol. Glad you're back and shmoking with all of us again, Jig. Even more psyched we get to watch your little one grow.... speaking of, how's the mama this morning? Any of the freshly cut dank smell helping her nausea?! 

edit: Don, meet me in the basement for a conference call, stat!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 7, 2013)

board meeting!!!!!!!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2013)

We call it a safety meeting. lol

Mama still gets upset in her tummy, but the craziest bit is her sleeping. She can't sleep for shit at night, so she's sleeping all times when she usually isn't. It's really hard to get used to. She's had a cold, but is pretty much better now. And I think today or tomorrow was where we were when we lost our second baby, so she's upset about that a bit. But there's no worries... just stuff in her head. Thanks for asking bro.

You two (don included) really make me feel supported.

Fresh dank smell doesn't affect her... just makes me real happy. Jars are filling up!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 7, 2013)

That's great news. Glad we could help keep your spirits up. If there is anything I've learned by having a kid, it's that support is key. From everybody.

My wife got slammed by a nasty cold in the beginning as well... they say it's pretty normal do to all the new stuff going on in their bodies. Her sleep wasn't off until the end, though. I bet your wife starts to sleep a lot more here pretty soon... Pretty soon they sleep all day, lol. Mine certainly did  Just tell her to keep a positive mental attitude... she should talk to the baby, too... tell it lots of positive affirmations "I am healthy, I am strong" etc. . . ya know, the hippie stuff!

Good work on the jars  I yearn for that feeling right now.


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 7, 2013)

She takes that hippie shit to the next level. I guess she meditates and breathes in golden light from the universe and sends it down to swirl around the baby to keep it safe and strong and loved. She could explain it better... but whatever, I think she's doing a good job.

Thanks again.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 7, 2013)

Your wife sounds awesome. Tell her to keep up the golden swirl... sounds like an ice cream flavor.... hmmmm icccccccee creeeeeeeeam.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 7, 2013)

Awww man thats golden


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, and forgot to say, lots of little green heads poking their heads up this morning in the garden... I think at least 1 from each strain has made an appearance. I'll try and get some pics later.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2013)

Hey bobro buddy what's going on. Glad to see you kept your scrog, would of been a damn shame to bin it that far along. Good luck with it you'll have your own homegrown drying in a couple of months. Trying to remember what I know about the ccm seems like dizzle talked about it alot. Guess that meant he liked it haha. 

Yo jig brother sending good karma to you and yours man, your honey sounds very down to earth

One of those mondays huh donny lol? Been one of those months over here ; )


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 8, 2013)

shaping up that way here too. my veg light hood fell down into my plants last night too. TWICE!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 8, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Hey bobro buddy what's going on. Glad to see you kept your scrog, would of been a damn shame to bin it that far along. Good luck with it you'll have your own homegrown drying in a couple of months. Trying to remember what I know about the ccm seems like dizzle talked about it alot. Guess that meant he liked it haha.
> 
> Yo jig brother sending good karma to you and yours man, your honey sounds very down to earth
> 
> One of those mondays huh donny lol? Been one of those months over here ; )


I was hoping you'd pop back up all happy and chipper. Glad to see ya around bud! How're you doing? How's the garden??

Yes, very happy I didn't do anything dumb and bin the scrog... I think she'll pull through 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> shaping up that way here too. my veg light hood fell down into my plants last night too. TWICE!


Don, what have I told you about throwing your veg light onto your plants?!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 8, 2013)

Yuppers. Getting back there lol. Garden is doing good other than quite a bit of lost weed to accidental pollination. Damn it's expensive to make beans sometimes . It didn't go to waste I kept the seeded run for myself. And the breeding run will be done in a week or so, not much smokable weed there either lol. 

Couple of new strains in the cave, the purple kush x sweet ahfghani delight looks real real nice ; !)

Hope the family is doing GREAT man!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 8, 2013)

Nice man, can't wait to see some pics of that one... sounds reaaaal yummy.

Fam is good... baby is big. Growing fast, with many chins. I love chubby cheeks  What a ride.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 10, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Yuppers. Getting back there lol. Garden is doing good other than quite a bit of lost weed to accidental pollination. Damn it's expensive to make beans sometimes . It didn't go to waste I kept the seeded run for myself. And the breeding run will be done in a week or so, not much smokable weed there either lol.
> 
> Couple of new strains in the cave, the purple kush x sweet ahfghani delight looks real real nice ; !)
> 
> Hope the family is doing GREAT man!!


Sometimes seeded weed gives some good earthy flavors! If it aint to bad seeded potency shouldnt be affected to much


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 10, 2013)

Way too seeded to sell lol, oh well I don't mind picking through my buds for a while. It's all in jars and getting a good cure on now. The PK x SAD only has a few beans but the blue bubbamaster and the super bud x blue dream are totally loaded. 
They all come down in about a week.

Going to have to spread some love


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

<<<< fashionably Late!


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 10, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Way too seeded to sell lol, oh well I don't mind picking through my buds for a while. It's all in jars and getting a good cure on now. The PK x SAD only has a few beans but the blue bubbamaster and the super bud x blue dream are totally loaded.
> They all come down in about a week.
> 
> Going to have to spread some love


the reason i am out of bud now is because i didnt reach my estimated yield on the sour og or NHK f1 is because of seeds, and my sour og was gonna be a beast. but i got 100's of those beans.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 10, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> Sometimes seeded weed gives some good earthy flavors! If it aint to bad seeded potency shouldnt be affected to much


 Back when I was a kid all the weed we'd get had seeds, and we were stoked. Would get you stoned, and give you a couple beans to go throw out in the field. 



Highlanders cave said:


> Way too seeded to sell lol, oh well I don't mind picking through my buds for a while. It's all in jars and getting a good cure on now. The PK x SAD only has a few beans but the blue bubbamaster and the super bud x blue dream are totally loaded.
> They all come down in about a week.
> 
> Going to have to spread some love


 There you go always trying to spread the love, HC. Such a good guy you is! Hope you get some good headsmoke out of them, too 



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> <<<< fashionably Late!


 But worth the wait! Glad to have you along for the ride, T.



TrynaGroSumShyt said:


> the reason i am out of bud now is because i didnt reach my estimated yield on the sour og or NHK f1 is because of seeds, and my sour og was gonna be a beast. but i got 100's of those beans.


I still have some of your Lush f4's you know... probably about 5 or so I'd imagine. Some BC x Lush, too. Depending on how things go, those and Highlander's Lemon Qleaner x CB are in my sights for this summer... we will see. I don't know how they didn't get cracked this round, to be honest.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 10, 2013)

Whoops, forgot these. Scrog is doing better as expected today... Continues to get greener, and scrogier. This thing is going to be filled out pretty soon, I have a feeling. Bought some trellis netting to implement once things get really nuts, too. See the arrow in the lower left corner? That was the worst looking branch in there, and it's now very perky. I'm thinking it might turn into a massive bud. Soon enough we'll know.

Here's the seedlings and clones right after I watered them with some goods. A little bit of organic stuffs for the roots, and a few hours later when I checked them they looked like totally different plants... praying leaves galore. Well, the clones at least. Seedlings weren't dead either, tho.  How I love AACT. My new best friend.

When I went back down I also noticed that my last ?p x SB was poking it's head above the ground. Almost lost her. So almost 8 of 10 sprouts at this point. 1 Bubbleberry couldn't crack it's helmet, and all my best efforts to help it didn't work. 1 Pandora just plain disappeared. I dumped the top bit of soil out and it's nowhere. And I know it was in there.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 11, 2013)

Looking good bobo! That screen looks like its about to explode with growth! great.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks amigo. It is... I've kinda hit a dead end in terms of free real estate on the scrog. Just a couple of corners to fill in as of today. Did more tucking today... we'll see how much longer it takes to fill in all the way. There are a couple sections that might not fill completely, I'm thinking. Ah who cares. 

Jesus I'm high.

I seedlings are looking better, which is good. Starting to get some proper leaf sets now. Ah shit, gotta go. Baby vomit.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 12, 2013)

Nothing like early morning Saturday lights on in 15. Might have to do a proper update.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 12, 2013)

Ill be around waiting!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 12, 2013)

*update*

Finally a proper update, not done with my p.o.s. cameraphone. 

Vermifire is fooking hot soil. There are definitely a couple burnt leaf tips in there. I also noticed one branch that I'd almost completely snapped off on the Agent Orange still looking slow despite being wrapped at her break site. It was taking up valuable space so I gave it the boot. 

Before
 

After


After after, with a little bit of shifted weaving. Should give me more space to grow into, which I need.


Whaddya guys think about the scrog.... do I make a tea, or with my soil this hot do I risk pushing things further feedwise (even tho teas aren't supposed to overfeed)? I want to keep my bacteria colonies strong, and keep the plant feeding so I don't get lockout. Going to top dress with mycos next water.

And on to the kids room. Took that clone box out of there. Didn't even look at it for a week and a half, and was just going to bin everything. Found a SFV OG cut that had roots, though. We'll see if we can salvage her.


?p x SB1 #1


... and #2


Choco Chunky Monkey. Looks like an indica pheno to me. . .


... and the other looks quite sativa I'm guessing.


Pandora's Box . . . the lone ranger this one. Trying to envision little white hairs for this one... 


One of the Bubbleberries...


?p x SB1 helmet removed... still looking alive. We'll see. . .


And lastly, I couldn't resist a shot of the LA Cheese. It's just a cheese thing, I think.


Ok guys, that was a lot of budless pr0n right there. Hopefully that changes soon! 

And, as always, I'd love to hear what I could be doing better, so don't be shy.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2013)

Happy saturday buddy!

You know what I try to do now is let the leaves tell me what they need, guess it's called reading the plant. More often than not if I give them what (I) want to give them and not particularly what they are asking for it shows and not in a good way. I'm always pushing my nutes to the max but I really need to be giving them a little less. Just hard to not to stuff them as full of what you think is good for them. LESS IS MORE is probably the best advice the owner of the grow store has ever given me. 

How far into flowering are they, like a week? The scrog itself looks great man! Around 90% full right now is great. Hard to tell what/if the girls need,,,watch the very edges (sawblades)of the leaves, if they are turning up at all or in it could be a heat thing but most likely they are at the max foodwise. 

Course your organic and I'm thinking from a nute user prospective lol, but you get the gist. The sun came out foe a little while I'm trying to hurry out the door and catch some of it. Take the dog and I for a much needed walk. Jan thaw going on up here, lost a couple of feet of snow already and going to get even warmer in the next day or so. Just smoked my last bowl of Kush, really going to be hard not to take down that purple afghani beast now haha. Later man!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey bruddah! Gotta make this quick, just running out the door. Definitely will keep an eye on things, and will probably just give them some good ol water for the next couple waterings... at least for the scrog. 

Have a great day man. Enjoy that sun and smoke! puff puff pass. . .


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Looking great.
If the soil is as hot as you say it is you should be fine with just water.
Just what I would do>>> Give them 1/8-1/4 strength teas just to introduce new bennies from time to time. Could also keep up with a light foliar spray now and then.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome, thanks dude. Water only it is from here on out until they tell me otherwise. k.i.s.s. That's me. I'm the last "s."


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2013)

Nice improvement in just over a weeks time!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Thats what im talking about!!!! May have to flip that switch soon eh?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 12, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Thats what im talking about!!!! May have to flip that switch soon eh?


What's going on whodat.

I just went back a couple of pages to see when bobo flipped the lights on them,,,,5 days ago


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on whodat.
> 
> I just went back a couple of pages to see when bobo flipped the lights on them,,,,5 days ago


NIce bro.

Im trying to identify these mushrooms I found growing in old hay/manure... lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 12, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Nice improvement in just over a weeks time!


Thanks man! When you put it that way, yeah, I can really see the difference. If you look at your plants every 5 seconds it's hard to notice the growth, lol. These are all pretty stretchy plants, so I'm thinking the screen is going to be pretty full. I'm already maxing in some areas. 



whodatnation said:


> Thats what im talking about!!!! May have to flip that switch soon eh?


Flippered! 



Highlanders cave said:


> What's going on whodat.
> 
> I just went back a couple of pages to see when bobo flipped the lights on them,,,,5 days ago


Yes indeed. Sorry, I realize now that in my rush this morning (mom and babe were waking up) I forgot to label the day on everything. Darf move! heh. Sorry for that. Need to see where I'm at with the seedlings, too. Next update will be much better.

edit: Mushies eh? That sounds fun. . .


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 12, 2013)

Not if their poison lol I dont think Ill eat them.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 12, 2013)

I give you the benefit of the doubt when it comes to knowing enough about the mushrooms to feel comfortable enough to eat them. Mushrooms are dangerous. I knew a family growing up that ate deathcaps by mistake, and they all ended up in the hospital. No bueno. Definitely something you have to be safe with.


----------



## aeviaanah (Jan 13, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I give you the benefit of the doubt when it comes to knowing enough about the mushrooms to feel comfortable enough to eat them. Mushrooms are dangerous. I knew a family growing up that ate deathcaps by mistake, and they all ended up in the hospital. No bueno. Definitely something you have to be safe with.


Did you hear on the news a few months ago a care taker picked mushrooms from the back yard to put in soup. Lots of old folks in a care home died.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I give you the benefit of the doubt when it comes to knowing enough about the mushrooms to feel comfortable enough to eat them. Mushrooms are dangerous. I knew a family growing up that ate deathcaps by mistake, and they all ended up in the hospital. No bueno. Definitely something you have to be safe with.


Check out the Fungus Fair in Santa Cruz sometime. Very informative and fun for the whole family. 

Hey Bobo how are things in Boboland?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 13, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> Did you hear on the news a few months ago a care taker picked mushrooms from the back yard to put in soup. Lots of old folks in a care home died.


I think I did actually. That right there is a perfect example of why mushrooms are gnarly.



wormdrive66 said:


> Check out the Fungus Fair in Santa Cruz sometime. Very informative and fun for the whole family.
> 
> Hey Bobo how are things in Boboland?


Dude, that sounds sick. How the hell are ya, Wormie?! Good to see you back around these parts again. Sounds like you're doing well with the hydro, too. Glad to see you're back at it growing again... or at least doing it and sharing with us, lol. Just zipping through real quick before bongrips and then bed. Boboland is great, but a very tiring place today. Look forward to catchin up more.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Jan 13, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I think I did actually. That right there is a perfect example of why mushrooms are gnarly.
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, that sounds sick. How the hell are ya, Wormie?! Good to see you back around these parts again. Sounds like you're doing well with the hydro, too. Glad to see you're back at it growing again... or at least doing it and sharing with us, lol. Just zipping through real quick before bongrips and then bed. Boboland is great, but a very tiring place today. Look forward to catchin up more.


Just trying to learn some new tricks you know. Hope all is well and I will catch you around the forum.

Peace,


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 16, 2013)

*day 9 sprouts*

Today is day 9 of seedling life. Everything is moving along nicely, although I noticed the Bubbleberry has some weird markings on the leaves. Almost looks like mite markings, but they're not... have been there from the first day she showed us her leaves, and I've checked a couple times now just to make sure. I'm guessing it's just some funky gene showing though. Trippy.

?PxSB1 are the tallest, although everyone is pushing out their leaf sets like it their job. I can see the growth every time I check in on them. Happy trees.



*day 9 scrog*

Sorry for the crap picture on this one, but until things really start progressing along flower wise I'm just going to show you shit shots like this one of their stretching. You get the jist, right? 

Oh, pulled the protectors off my clip fans, btw, and what a help that is. Can't believe it took me this long to figure out that I'd get better air flow with less noise. Real smart cookie I am.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

Looking fantastic! taking those fan guards off is genius! Im gonna do it too! lol


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 16, 2013)

Ditto ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 16, 2013)

Thanks man! I saw that on the 600 I think... or somewhere. Fook, so many threads in my sub list, hard remembering where's what, lol. Definite change tho!

edit: Oh it was you guys!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 16, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks man! I saw that on the 600 I think... or somewhere. Fook, so many threads in my sub list, hard remembering where's what, lol. Definite change tho!
> 
> edit: Oh it was you guys!



lol yeah I mentioned and showed I did that to both my fans a few days ago on my journal hahaha I was trying to be funny lol

see lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 16, 2013)

Nice dude. Fan nerds unite!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2013)

See. I get over here


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 18, 2013)

Speaking of fans, I really need to get an oscillating fan again. Since my last one burnt up and now using a stationary fan, I can see where the leaves on the plants that don't get much/any breeze are getting burnt a little from the light. They get a little crispy and are curling inward

......dicing up the purple kush x sweet afghani delight this morning


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

been learning a load of little tips off the old hands at the game this week. 

have a good weekend Brobo


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> See. I get over here


I know when you come around... there is a stronger presence in the Force 



Highlanders cave said:


> Speaking of fans, I really need to get an oscillating fan again. Since my last one burnt up and now using a stationary fan, I can see where the leaves on the plants that don't get much/any breeze are getting burnt a little from the light. They get a little crispy and are curling inward
> 
> ......dicing up the purple kush x sweet afghani delight this morning


Oh man, you are just going to keep teasing me with that one, huh? Post some bud shots when they're all ready to go so I can drool some more. You can always post over here, too, btw. . . 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> been learning a load of little tips off the old hands at the game this week.
> 
> have a good weekend Brobo


Isn't that just the best way? Makes you feel good to have such a good support community over here... so you already to rock with the DWC bucket then? Will have to go check things out over at your pad 

Just watered the girls over here. Scrog is really starting to fill out, and grow up... I'm seeing some uneven canopy, though, which I was kind of expecting... but now will have to manage at some point. Maybe throw in some trellis netting here before too long so I don't realllly screw myself, lol. 

Was going to mix up some soil today, but too much shit going on. I've been up since 630 running around doing stuff, and not too much time to stop and smell the roses. Oh, except except for checking in here with a little bowl of some XJ. . . 

puff puff passsss


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

exactly mate standing on the shoulders of giants eh. 

hell yeah the bucket is ready to rock, i'm just waiting to take snips off the dogs and try and just hope i A pick a good one and b not a male that will be a real gutter.
i had a bit of a panic yesterday when i counted up the numbers. went para crazy and killed a couple i was unsure about keeping. once there's actual space to put the bloody huge bucket i'll crack on.

put 2 layers of net in, 1 for later for them massive colas


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

You know it my good man! Hope you're having a good one and staying warm bru!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

Yeah I'm holed up pretty good and high as fook. Watching dazed and confused.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

All I wanna do is dance!

What a classic fucking movie. My wife and I were just talking about it the other day. If it were cold and snowy outside I'd be watching it, too. Hell, I might go watch it anyway, lol. 

Day is done. Just took a rip of XJ and Girl Scout Cookies... a great combo bowl if I do say so myself. Enjoy the movie Don!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 18, 2013)

Excellent work man.

My first time seeing dazed n confused. great picture.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 18, 2013)

Oh it was?? I'm glad you enjoyed it. A great one to get stoned too... mainly because everyone in it is stoned!


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 19, 2013)

That's the movie that was on the TV the very first time I smoked pot. I fell asleep lol. Probably seen it 20 times since then.

Nice line bobo. My favorite is: I get older, they stay the same age.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 19, 2013)

That movie is just chalk full of them... gotta love the brilliant script writing  

Might have to do a little update later in Boboland... gotta run the dog first, though.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 19, 2013)

I want a bobo update!!!! now! lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 19, 2013)

Lights off already  I ate something bad for lunch... have felt super nauseated all afternoon... so not fun. 

I'll do one tomorrow morn, promise. I wanted to do one today, too. Wish I wouldn't have eaten this Croque Madame...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 20, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Lights off already  I ate something bad for lunch... have felt super nauseated all afternoon... so not fun.
> 
> I'll do one tomorrow morn, promise. I wanted to do one today, too. Wish I wouldn't have eaten this Croque Madame...


Good luck with it buddy


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 20, 2013)

Dude, I know its a LITTLE early for you but Im jonesing  lol I know you got plenty to tend to in life. Hope all is well


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 20, 2013)

Thanks guys. Feeling much better today. Never eating a sandwich like that again, lol. 

Moving right along. Here's a little update from the land of scrog. Tomorrow marks day 14 in flower. We are seeing quite a bit of stretch, and I'll be installing that netting this week probably.



The seedlings weren't getting enough airflow and started getting droopy. I could literally see their little leaves standing back up in front of me after I' opened up the tent and readjust the fan that had fallen (luckily not onto anyone below). Transplant soon.



Gotta run. Talk soon.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Jan 21, 2013)

damn that screen got full real quick!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 21, 2013)

I know, huh? I've run out of places to bob and weave to, lol. Just growing straight up. 

Will be interesting to see how some of the shorter stalks will do. At 4 weeks you think I'm gonna be in here pruning some stuff back? I have a feeling I'll be doing something to cut back on the amount of larf there is, or will be. I could be wrong though. First scrog, so I'll learn soon enough, lol.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2013)

Looks darn near perfect bobro. And first scrog you say lol 

Nice selection too!

Trying to uncross my eyes, been picking beans out of buds for what seems like quite a while now lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 21, 2013)

Thanks brotha! I'm just expecting that it can't be this easy... like somewhere along the lines my scrogging of mothers is going to come back to haunt me... like when I'm trimming a bunch of mini buds, lol. 

Easy on your peepers there! Can't continue to grow chronic all cross eyed 

Hope all is well in the cave today!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 21, 2013)

All well thanks man! Deep freeze and a little storm blowing in later today for a couple of days but thats par for the course around here. My daughters coming over later to have lunch with her old man I'm a pretty good cook,,,thinking pulled barbacued chicken and homemade fries.

I did scrogs for a little while guess it was my scrog faze and yeah mums can come back and bite you in a scrog. My last couple were basically miserable failures lol 

Blue Dream dom kief to start your day : ?) Nice strong uplifting stone>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 21, 2013)

Puff puff paaaaassssss 

I wish it were snowing and cold here right now. I love Monday's that are cold and dark sometimes... lets me finish up some of my work, too.

I didn't know you''d run a scrog set up before. You must be getting an extra fun kick outta watching this piece of work so far then, lmfao. Shaking your head, I can just hear the words, "Bobo Bobo Bobo... what the FUK are you doing?!" lololololol

Looks like there are some good heads popping up though, so I might make out ok just yet. We'll see... still a long way to go on this bus ride. If I get a measly 4-6 ounces off this thing I'll be happy. Just something so I don't have to keep buying these expensive ounces, lol, ffs.

Time to go water. . .


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2013)

How are things in the Bobo cave. My daughter just left headed back to school. Had a nice brunch of steak and eggs and she hooked me up with her Hulu account,,,,,start watching season 3 of Lost tonight 

Sooo per our conversation about thinning some of the stock out from the cave, along with the new gear that was just made this is what I have for you my friend. I excluded most of the kush crosses, let me know if you have any of these

C-13 Haze.....G-13 Haze x C99 (Frost Bros)
Special Edward....BMF (The HC line) x C99 (Frost Bros)
Deep Blue x Livers...from cof a couple of years ago
Artic Express -selfed-....Ice x Caseyband (The HC line)
Bubbamaster....pre98 Bubba Kush x Master Kush (The HC line)....I included a bunch of these, spread the love ; )


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 23, 2013)

I don't have any of those, but they all sound insane... especially that Special Ed  I can only imagine what that does to a man. Tell the Seed Fairy thanks from me... that I'm forever grateful 

Just mixed up a shitload of soil this morning. I'm beat... quite the workout when you're doing it on your own. I'll post pics later. Just about to run out the door to do some errands.

Other things on my list to do today are up pot and water... Been cranking since 645a... think I've earned another bowl?  I thiiiink so!

Hope you're having a good one today Caveman. Enjoy that Hulu account, too!! When it's all snowy outside and you're trimming that thing will be your new best friend, lol. That brekky sounds pretty darn good, too....


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2013)

I think you've earned the right to another bowl and to put your feet up for a little while. Yeah right huh lol how often does that happen now ; ?)

I'll let the fairy know for sure mang....you should def have a go at the special eddy especially considering it's a dizzle project and your love of the bmf. I just have way to many strains to think that I'll ever pop them all lol. Doesn't mean that they will go to waste though 

Have a good one brudda


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 23, 2013)

Minus 8F now going down to -16 tonight. Wind chill at the top of the mountain here today hit -63F. 

I have to flush and refill the boiler to my furnace (just takes a couple seconds, pull two levers) every couple of weeks in the winter. Hot water went out on me when I was taking a shower a little earlier lol. Temps were dropping quick in the house while the furnace fired back up lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 23, 2013)

Build a nice big fire, and get cozy with that Hulu! Perfect night for it, thinks me.

Time for a little dirt pr0n. Mixed up two batches this size, one for base, the other for super soil. 2 bags Vermifire, 1 bag Roots, 1 bag coco, 1 bag castings, 3/8 cup dolomite is the base I'll be using for the next little bit here. 

This was back breaking work, turning all this soil... or at least more than I remembered. Come to think of it, the last time I had a friend helping... a very big friend, lol. I worked 4 hours today in total in the garden, and aside from the soil mixing I up potted all my seeds and clones into 1 and 2 gallon smart pots. The tent is at maximum capacity  I'll get some proper pictures tomorrow. I'm beat right now.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 23, 2013)

Loving it! On big batches Iv used my legs too for mixing,,, Just keep your feet down and skate around if ya know what I mean... Then back to the arms and hands. Your plants will love ya for the transplant. I would do garden work 8hrs a day if i could... fk that 12 hrs a day


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh I had my boots on, and was skating all over that beech  lifesaver those boots. 

I should have transplanted earlier as well. I wanted to try a new method, which I did, but not very well. I learned a lot though. Always used to use black gold and perlite for seeds. Next time I think I'll do a little bed of that or the light warrior inside of my base soil. This time I'd thrown some pumice like sort of rocks at the bottom to help with drainage etc. with castings on top of that. They needed some more fuel instead tho, and we almost started to sputter. So got there just in the nick of time. They're all good now. 

Alright, back to bed for me. Dog had to go outside, little fur ball. 3:30 FFS. And yeah WD I could work in my garden 12 hrs a day. What a dream that'd be. Someday


----------



## Theowl (Jan 24, 2013)

Hey Bobo, looks like I've been missing a lot of action over here! 
Dang, well, now I know.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice Owl! Welcome along for the ride. Hasn't really gotten exciting yet... hopefully that will all change soon, though!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I would do garden work 8hrs a day if i could... fk that 12 hrs a day


Haha sounds like my life whodat!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh come on, don't go making us jealous caveman!  To be a plant in your garden would be like having reached plant Nirvana... I'm sure it has its moments though.  I know I had a couple yesterday, lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

*update time!*

After up potting all the little'uns yesterday they are all much happier today. Everyone gave me a high five when I opened the tent. I like that.

Scrog is getting scroggier. Thinking about hanging a couple adjunct bulbs in there to help kick some light into the lower growth. As you can see in the lower left hand of that shot, there is some growth that is substantially shorter. I'm afraid it's going to miss out on the action, so I need to figure this out. Forgot to throw my trellis in the other day, too, but wondering if I shouldn't wait another week for the stretch to stop a little more? Thoughts guys?

Alright, not much time, so this one's a quicky. 




edit: Also, been watering 2 gallons total every three days between the three 7 gallon smart pots (each one probably has 6-6.5 gallons of soil realistically). I'm not seeing much run off from the pots though. Think I could be doing more? Temps are low to mid 70's and rh is around 40-50%.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking scroggier indeed! 
Trellis sounds cool, maybe nice for them to find their way through it as apposed to you laying it in later and having to train all of the branches. I had to do that with a second layer of trellis on my last ak run, not fun.


Edit: and to think you were going to toss that scrog  lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Dude, I know. I don't think I would have been able to veg anything else to this point in that time, so I'm pretty glad I didn't scrap it. 

Gonna hopefully take some cuttings later today, and install that trellis. Thanks for the input, Whodat!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 24, 2013)

Look at all of those soon to be little colas!! This is cool popcorn and everything else a stoner needs within arms reach lol rock on bro!

Are the shorter branches on that plant in the lower left able to be unwoven and then stood up taller maybe with a couple of stakes?


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Ya know, that is a great fucking question, HC. I feel like maybe not, but I'm not so sure. I'll have to go down there and take a look. 

GEEEEN-ius.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 24, 2013)

Lookin good and lovin the dirt porn  I got 3 trash cans full of dirt just sitting and waiting


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Lookin good and lovin the dirt porn  I got 3 trash cans full of dirt just sitting and waiting



Just rub it in why dont ya!




Edit: on that note, and sorry its off topic but I decided last night... Will put the produce farm on hold this year and grow nothing but cover crops and make TONS of compost all year for next season. Will of course have a personal veggie garden 
Anyway lol


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 24, 2013)

diggin your grow, good job.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Lookin good and lovin the dirt porn  I got 3 trash cans full of dirt just sitting and waiting


Thanks for stopping by, Reef. Sounds like you're ready to do some serious growing with all that dirt, too. You ever throw tea on them to get the bennies going? I haven't watered my dirt or done anything else for that matter quite yet.



whodatnation said:


> Just rub it in why dont ya!
> 
> Edit: on that note, and sorry its off topic but I decided last night... Will put the produce farm on hold this year and grow nothing but cover crops and make TONS of compost all year for next season. Will of course have a personal veggie garden
> Anyway lol


Once again Whodat is living the dream  That sounds bad ass man, can't wait to see it all go down. What sorta cover crops you lookin' at running?



theloadeddragon said:


> diggin your grow, good job.


Thanks dragon! Glad to have you along for the ride. Hopefully I'll have something more than just dirt pr0n here pretty soon.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 24, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks for stopping by, Reef. Sounds like you're ready to do some serious growing with all that dirt, too. You ever throw tea on them to get the bennies going? I haven't watered my dirt or done anything else for that matter quite yet.


I probably won't need it all unless I buy more lights, but it's better to have too much than too little. The 2 from last month should already have bennies -- when I opened them up last week they were still moist inside the lid. It couldn't hurt to water in a little bit more with tea since I'm going to be using that soil in about 3-4 weeks. I'm also gonna probably pour out one and add a little bit of blood & bone meal & guano powder just to enrichen it a bit with some faster release N & P -- most of what is in there now is slow release (guano pellets). I wanna get some 3-4 oz beasties like I had with my mix earlier this year  Have a feeling I'm going to need to buy another light and get some good ventilation going with all these seeds I keep sprouting... and probably sprouting 10 more next week of space jill x chernobyl

ooh i just remembered... i need to go by the hydro store tomorrow... and they will give you their badass tea (they got a kick ass compost tea brewer going) for free if you bring a container to put it in... guess I better take a 5 gallon bucket (or 2 or 3?)!!!


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

I think starting off the cooking with tea is a great idea, done it before and also do it to my compost pile.


As far as cover crops, bobo, Im reading up on that now trying to learn some more about them. I plan on using a mixture of species that are good for different things... It would be a sine not to have a few beehives going! Its going to be beyond bloomtastic. 
This will also free me up to get many other projects started,,, worms , rabs and chicks ect. You know that 1k gallon compost bin I got, to start I plan on having like ten or more of those things  would eventually like to breed worms in those too.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I probably won't need it all unless I buy more lights, but it's better to have too much than too little. The 2 from last month should already have bennies -- when I opened them up last week they were still moist inside the lid. It couldn't hurt to water in a little bit more with tea since I'm going to be using that soil in about 3-4 weeks. I'm also gonna probably pour out one and add a little bit of blood & bone meal & guano powder just to enrichen it a bit with some faster release N & P -- most of what is in there now is slow release (guano pellets). I wanna get some 3-4 oz beasties like I had with my mix earlier this year  Have a feeling I'm going to need to buy another light and get some good ventilation going with all these seeds I keep sprouting... and probably sprouting 10 more next week of space jill x chernobyl
> 
> ooh i just remembered... i need to go by the hydro store tomorrow... and they will give you their badass tea (they got a kick ass compost tea brewer going) for free if you bring a container to put it in... guess I better take a 5 gallon bucket (or 2 or 3?)!!!


That sounds like a good hydro store. The one I just went to gave me a bag that would make some ridiculous number of gallons, but I noticed the reason it was free was bc the bugga had already expired. Started to have a little bit of a fowl smell despite being refrigerated the whole time. Binned.

I'm interested in seeing how those sj x chernobyl turn out. I think the same seed fairy is dropping them by my door as well. I'm probably not going to be able to crack mine immediately, as I've already got so much going on as is. I have to shut down for summer most likely, with hopes of another round right after. Gonna be some  those beans.



whodatnation said:


> I think starting off the cooking with tea is a great idea, done it before and also do it to my compost pile.
> 
> As far as cover crops, bobo, Im reading up on that now trying to learn some more about them. I plan on using a mixture of species that are good for different things... It would be a sine not to have a few beehives going! Its going to be beyond bloomtastic.
> This will also free me up to get many other projects started,,, worms , rabs and chicks ect. You know that 1k gallon compost bin I got, to start I plan on having like ten or more of those things  would eventually like to breed worms in those too.


You never cease to amaze me with the endeavors you undertake. Beehives *are* a must. I've got a good friend in wine country who has a few going in the spring summer months, and loves them. The world needs more bees, no thanks to Monsanto. And worms.

How much tea you reckon I should throw into a 32 gallon trash can filled to the brim?

edit: and I'm with jig on the new avatar. I thought it was a pic of something cosmic for a solid day.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe 3-4 gallons of tea for 32 gallons of soil, just enough to dampen it and keep those microbes drinking. 
I seen a weed nerd eps where sub visits this guy running all tga and supersoil,,, anyway he shows the soil in trashcans at the end all had lids tightly on and when he removed one they both remarked how bad it smelled and didnt even mention the fact that it had gone anaerobic...? The guy said "yeah the more it stinks the better" I was like  I must be missing something about this lol. I "made the mistake" of leaving the lid tightly on my first time and on came the nasty stench in a week. I laid it all out with fans blowing and put it back, it came out just fine,,, continued cooking, smell went away and all was well...
Iv also recently read something he posted about building fungi colonies to break down the SS,,, so maybe thats why he leaves the lid on? Anywho,,, I get fresh air to it.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 24, 2013)

Good to know, thanks for the info. Yeah, I'm inclined to let mine breath, just as if it were a giant pot. Gonna brew up a couple batches of tea now. 

btw, forgot to mention when I went downstairs a bit ago that all the seedlings were full praying again. Psyched. Hope I didn't stress em too bad... they're super happy now though. 

Tomorrow I clone and trellis. Cooking dinner got in the way of things before lights went out in the tent tonight, and I don't like to mess around in there during lights off too much.


----------



## TrynaGroSumShyt (Jan 25, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I probably won't need it all unless I buy more lights, but it's better to have too much than too little. The 2 from last month should already have bennies -- when I opened them up last week they were still moist inside the lid. It couldn't hurt to water in a little bit more with tea since I'm going to be using that soil in about 3-4 weeks. I'm also gonna probably pour out one and add a little bit of blood & bone meal & guano powder just to enrichen it a bit with some faster release N & P -- most of what is in there now is slow release (guano pellets). I wanna get some 3-4 oz beasties like I had with my mix earlier this year  Have a feeling I'm going to need to buy another light and get some good ventilation going with all these seeds I keep sprouting... and probably sprouting 10 more next week of space jill x chernobyl
> 
> ooh i just remembered... i need to go by the hydro store tomorrow... and they will give you their badass tea (they got a kick ass compost tea brewer going) for free if you bring a container to put it in... guess I better take a 5 gallon bucket (or 2 or 3?)!!!


Do you go to an HTG store? they give out their tea from the vortex brewer the same way, but i always forget my container so i get charged a dollar. there is also anoher store around here though that does that as well so maybe many do. idk.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2013)

Yeah isn't karma a bitch  

Didna feel like spreading rep around to get back to you lol what a lazy stoner huh!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2013)

LMFAO! Yes. Most def. Very appropriate though. I'm glad we've had this moment, lol. 

You're lazy?! I'm lazy. Or is it just beat-ass-tired. Yup. It's the latter.

Hope you're having a good one, Caveman. Gettin' all shtoned and watching Hulu I bet  Lost treating you well??  

edit: Oh shit, I almost forgot a did a little update/tutorial on cloning for the Owl. Gonna throw that up for him.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 25, 2013)

That's cool I think I did one for those guys when voidling first came on the scene. Likes them bubbles though.

Coming out of a friggen tryptophan coma lol, all I was missing was the pupmkin pie. And someone to share it with : ( Invited my son and his girl over for dinner but they were entertaining friends.

About to have some chocolate molten lava cake and go watch Lost haha. Yes it is treating me good, have you seen it? I'm in the middle of season 3 having fun watching it 

Talk to ya!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2013)

Nice dude, enjoy it! Sorry you're solo dolo tonight, though  That makes me sad. Surely there is a nice lady out there who wants a nice HC to keep her company.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 25, 2013)

*clones*

This one is for Owl, who has been fighting a battle with clones recently. I had to take some, so figured I'd share my process for the big bird. 

Grab some Rapid Rooter plugs and a couple of Rubbermaid bins. Turn the rooter upside down and poke your hole in it with something clean and pencil like... I use a chopstick because I'm handy with them, and can kill a man at close range with just one. 

In the past I've always used Crystal Geyser water, but this time I'm just going to run RO'd water that I ph'ed to 7. Fill up the bottom of the bin with 1/2" or so of water. 

For rooting hormone I'll be using RootTech. Always had great success with this brand.

Take your cuttings, placing them in some water until you are ready for the next step. Trim off the scragglers, trim your leaf tips off, and make some room on your stem. Take a *clean *razor blade and split the end that is to be placed in the rooter about 1/2" or so up, depending on the size of your clone. This will give it more surface area to sprout roots from.

Dip that little girl in some rooting hormone, and gently place her into your plug. I like to twist mine in there sometimes, as it is a little easier on the cutting. Damaging that tip that is submerged into the rooting plug will probably fuck up your trip, so don't do that.

My wife is the shit, and made me some little flags to label my cuts with. I'd prefer use plastic, as the wood worries me in there a little, but I'm sure they'll be fine.




Place the cuttings in their new home with plenty of space around them. I prefer my cuttings to not overlap onto each other, as I've found this can cause problems. Give them a good spray, as well as the inside of the top of your dome.


Here's the little army. One day they'll take over the world.


I put them inside of this little tent, but honestly I've done this in the middle of my living room. Location doesn't matter. Temps, however, do. I always use a heating mat, and have found my clones root slower without it. I live someplace where the average temp is in the 50's though, so that might differ from where you're at.

This is pretty much it. K.I.S.S. Spray the cuts once a day or so, and in 1-2 weeks start looking for roots. It's easy, Owl. Promise.


Oh, and I put the trellis in my scrog tent today. Finally.



That's it from Boboland. I'm going to go get stoned as a MF and take a shower. It's been a long one in my world.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 26, 2013)

Very similar to how I do it bobo! What sorta success/failure rate you get? I get just over 50%.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 26, 2013)

"... I use a chopstick because I'm handy with them, and can kill a man at close range with just one."


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2013)

Awesome bobo  Its been a WHILE since Iv taken a clone  will need to get me some RRs pretty soon


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Very similar to how I do it bobo! What sorta success/failure rate you get? I get just over 50%.


This is the first time in these containers with this water, so we'll see. But before I was getting close to 100% success. I can't imagine that my water will have that much to do with it, but I did notice the Rubbermaid containers stunk like a mofo last night when I went to open the tent up and check on them. Hopefully the plants are ok with that!



Highlanders cave said:


> "... I use a chopstick because I'm handy with them, and can kill a man at close range with just one."


 Ok... I might have been exaggerating. It takes two  And a big ball of wasabi!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Awesome bobo  Its been a WHILE since Iv taken a clone  will need to get me some RRs pretty soon


Well get to it! lol. I bet all those mainlined plants have some great clone material on them. Any more fems showing you what's up their skirts?


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2013)

No fucking sign yet bobo. And yes, a mainline would make a great mother and thats the plan for a few of mine..... when they foooking show me their female genitalia ffs!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh those prudes! Maybe give them some whiskey to loosen them up. That always helps.

Gonna go make dog food. BRB.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 26, 2013)

They may have a thing for gary ;-(


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2013)

GARY?! 

Need me to talk to him?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Jan 26, 2013)

Subbed up now


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice, welcome Snafu! You might see some familiar strains running in the next round... have some Blueberry that I'm going to mainline that I think will be a great plant. Has really nice growth on it already.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 27, 2013)

Forgot to throw up a seedling *pr0n* update from yesterday. Everybody is doing well, and says "hello."


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 27, 2013)

how old are those? have been getting so antsy on mine... went back and counted... and it's day 5  so impatient can't wait til they look more like yours in a week or two.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 27, 2013)

Tomoz will be 3 weeks from when they stuck their heads up. They slowed down there for a few days, but nothing major. Then I transplanted them and they took off again. It's fun when they're at this stage because every time you look at them you can see a change. Today they're even a little bit bigger (go figure!).


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2013)

All is looking great bobo!!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks Whodat! The purple stems are really showing through strong on the p?x's... Out of the 3 there's got to be a fem in there. My night time temps get relatively low, too, which I'm hoping will only heighten things in the color department...

So I was chatting with Nugbuckets over on the TGA by Others thread and he was saying that although he was a skeptic at first, but switched over from doing a supplemental feed with sucanat to using AN's Bud Candy instead. This isn't the first time I've talked to somebody who likes this product, and I'm thinking about running out sometime this week to grab a small bottle to try out. I've used Budswell in the past to help with bouquet, but I don't think it has much in terms of sugars in it. I could be absolutely wrong about that, though. 

Anybody reading have any experience with this? Would love to hear more feedback.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Jan 27, 2013)

No experience personally, but when you do it let us know how it turns out as it's something i'm eyeballing for when I get to that point.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jan 27, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks Whodat! The purple stems are really showing through strong on the p?x's... Out of the 3 there's got to be a fem in there. My night time temps get relatively low, too, which I'm hoping will only heighten things in the color department...
> 
> So I was chatting with Nugbuckets over on the TGA by Others thread and he was saying that although he was a skeptic at first, but switched over from doing a supplemental feed with sucanat to using AN's Bud Candy instead. This isn't the first time I've talked to somebody who likes this product, and I'm thinking about running out sometime this week to grab a small bottle to try out. I've used Budswell in the past to help with bouquet, but I don't think it has much in terms of sugars in it. I could be absolutely wrong about that, though.
> 
> Anybody reading have any experience with this? Would love to hear more feedback.


do a side by side


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 27, 2013)

Geeeenius. Prolly won't happen this round, as I don't have two identical plants going, but next round I have two LA Cheese that would work quite well. 

In other news... I think I'm going to buy an extra bulb or two to hang in my tent and kick some light into a couple darker corners. I've seen those largie CFL sorta gigs... Thinking one of those might be good. Even if I just add an additional 100w, I think I know a couple branches that would be appreciative.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 27, 2013)

The added blue spec will be awesome too. 
No exp with budcandy and such. Just molasses if that counts.


----------



## Theowl (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey bobo! Got a heat mat running on my new cuts. 
Good write up. I Appreciate the time man! Keeping a consistent 80* now, and 70-75% humidity.


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The added blue spec will be awesome too.
> No exp with budcandy and such. Just molasses if that counts.


Im eyeing a 200w right now. Think I should go blue over red spectrum? Try and round out my light a little more?

you r welcome Owl btw. That sounds good to me.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Jan 28, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> The added blue spec will be awesome too.
> No exp with budcandy and such. Just molasses if that counts.





Bobotrank said:


> Im eyeing a 200w right now. Think I should go blue over red spectrum? Try and round out my light a little more?
> 
> you r welcome Owl btw. That sounds good to me.


Pretty much what whodat said as far as a bud enhancer. Or a strong kelp product like Nitrozime, those are the only things that I have used so can't help you with any info on the bud candy. 

Prolly go with what feels good as far as blue or red/yellow spectrum, I guess the rule of thumb is blue spectrum for veg and yellow for flower.

They look real happy brother!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2013)

Thanks HC! Did a bunch of reading last night, but I think I only came up with more questions, lol. I'll get it all figured out. No matter what I'm going to be adding at least a little bit more in terms of lumens and sugars. 

Keep your fingers crossed for me there's a couple of females in there. . .


----------



## jigfresh (Jan 28, 2013)

A few days late, but my thoughts on putting up a screen doesn't have to do with the screen or the plants so much, but how dangerous the installation is going to be. I couldn't move my plants before, so being able to get the screen around them without killing anything was the key. Not sure if that helps at all, but I wanted to give you my input.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2013)

Just a little late there jig lol. He got the trellis up already 

My personal opinion with the cfl thing would be to go blue, already got 600w of red. jmo 
Forgot to smoke my morning bowl! I'll just have to wait till after tea time!  
Have a good one!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> A few days late, but my thoughts on putting up a screen doesn't have to do with the screen or the plants so much, but how dangerous the installation is going to be. I couldn't move my plants before, so being able to get the screen around them without killing anything was the key. Not sure if that helps at all, but I wanted to give you my input.


Thanks Jig! You know I always appreciate your input. As I was installing the trellis I was thinking how easy it was, and how I was smart to do it now vs later. Trying to fit a bunch of swelling buds through it would have been a metaphorical beeeeoch.  Hope all is well in Casa Jig!



whodatnation said:


> Just a little late there jig lol. He got the trellis up already
> 
> My personal opinion with the cfl thing would be to go blue, already got 600w of red. jmo
> Forgot to smoke my morning bowl! I'll just have to wait till after tea time!
> Have a good one!


That's what I was thinking. The only thing that had me hung up was that I've got a Hortilux in there, which is supposed to have more of the blue spectrum in it. What's a little more though?  I think I'm gonna go pull the trigger on a 250w blue. From all I've seen, lots of peeps run the HPS/MH combo with great success.

Oh, and after researching Bud Candy a little more, I found that the reason it can't be called "Organic" is because it has Magnesium Sulfate in it, better known as Epson Salt. Some can be called organic, and some not. It's more because of a certification from what I can tell though. Lots of reports on the net of people wanting to drink the stuff, too. I guess it smells good? Crazy bastards. I'll just drink my coffee instead.


----------



## whodatnation (Jan 28, 2013)

lol wtf drinking it? They can be my guest haha #darwin.

Id be more concerned about what stuff AN doesnt tell you thats in their products. Iv read enough fkd up shit about AN, I will never knowingly use a product of theirs.
But thats just me  do yo thang bobobobobo!


----------



## Bobotrank (Jan 28, 2013)

Reeeaalllly... now you have me totally pinned. I'll have to think about it today while I slave away at this computer, lol.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 3, 2013)

*week 4 update*

Here's what's going down...

Fan dies in my veg tent. Then fan dies in my flower tent. Literally a week within the same time. Veg tent starts to get PM from low air flow. I spray with Greencure, eradicating said PM, but some leaves got a little tinged on the tips. No biggie. I replace all fans, and get a new carbon filter, too. All is good again. Except...

In flowering land... I just put about a half gallon of super soil on both my Agent Orange and Lambsbread. Both were starting to show fade, and I don't have time to make a tea right now... not until later in the week, so they will have to wait until then. This will hopefully help in the interim until I can make them some super tea. 

Lastly, in veg land... Here's a before shot of the crew. I had to run back upstairs for a min, at which point I left my camera up there, and therefore didn't get the after shots, but they're coming eventually. Everybody got topped, trimmed up, and looking good. My Blueberry has shot out two symmetrical nodes that will be a delight to mainline.

Enough blabber, on to the pictures.



Right side front is the suspect male p?xSB . . . the other one is a Choco Chunky Monkey... also very suspect.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2013)

Aint that a bitch! I always feel like stupid shit like that happens in groups, so your good to go lol I think most of what we buy nowadays is engineered to fail at a certain point... Did you buy both fans at the same time? Same brand?
Im sure the added SS will help and they should respond to some heavy tea when they get it.

That venting system looks trippy for some reason  or it could be the bowls of hash iv been smoking  I cant wait to be smoking bud again. yummy yummy!

Veg plants are coming along nicely  So you seeing nuts on that thing or just going based off of what I said? 
Bondage time!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 3, 2013)

Same brand fan (Can Fan) and I got them pretty close to each other. They are supposed to have a 10 year on them. We will see once I take the first one back what they say. And yes, everything is engineered "disposable." It disgusts me... what happened to quality? I guess it just costs more.

I shot the venting system with a wide angle lens, so that probably contributes to the trippy fact. And you're stoned.  

Me too.

No nuts yet... I think two of the three p? might be males actually. Shit... gotta make this quick.

Which tea would you use? Veg or flower for this?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 3, 2013)

Yep you gotta add some sort of carbs with Budswell, or else you'll get mediocre results. This is a copy and paste from the organics section,*

First thing is first, when you just dump a bunch of organic matter into a pot you aren't doing shit. Well actually, more often than not all you're adding is shit, but anyway... The whole way that organics work is a process.​


*Soma recommends Budswell so it's strange you weren't noticing good results. I would use Budswell(use bottle directions for proportions) and as your carb source Bud Candy(follow bottle directions), brew it throw in 2/3 kelp meal and couple tbs succant wouldn't hurt, and presto. Killer flowering tea. Do you have any Humic Acid lying around from making SS? If so throw in a couple tbs.

EDIT: and of course, ewc.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 3, 2013)

Might try a veg tea I guess


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 4, 2013)

SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Yep you gotta add some sort of carbs with Budswell, or else you'll get mediocre results. This is a copy and paste from the organics section,*
> 
> First thing is first, when you just dump a bunch of organic matter into a pot you aren't doing shit. Well actually, more often than not all you're adding is shit, but anyway... The whole way that organics work is a process.​
> 
> ...


Hey Spliff. I actually haven't used the budswell yet this round... was trying to go with just water as long as possible, but that is a great idea about throwing it into some tea. I might have to give that a shot and see. It's always done great things for the flavor of my weed before. Thanks man!



whodatnation said:


> Might try a veg tea I guess


This is what I was thinking, too... just wasn't sure if I was moving in the wrong path given my progress in flowering. They want more N... well, at least the Agent and the Lambsbread do. How many times you reckon I should hit them with it? 2x?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 4, 2013)

sup brobo! been a while man. liking the different shades in the canopy.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 4, 2013)

Yo donnie I feel like I'm following you around lol

Nice set up bobro what are your temps at?


----------



## HiloReign (Feb 4, 2013)

Killa one you get going Bobo...

I'm, unfortunately, always late to the show. But this looks like an ending worth sticking around for...

Keep jammin'


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 4, 2013)

No problem Bobo! Ah yes, I don't use budswell but guano works great. Water only? Sounds tasty 
Do you have any seabird guano around I would use that for a "veg" tea at this point. EWC alone are okay for seedlings. Also, throw a couple tbs of fish emulsion if you have; Earth Juice in tea's is fine. Always pH your tea's after brewing in the 4-7 range at least; 6.5 is ideal. Good luck and happy brewing!

Let me know how it goes, I thought I was subbed to this thread already. Oh well, got my seat back now! Peace broseph!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 4, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey Spliff. I actually haven't used the budswell yet this round... was trying to go with just water as long as possible, but that is a great idea about throwing it into some tea. I might have to give that a shot and see. It's always done great things for the flavor of my weed before. Thanks man!
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I was thinking, too... just wasn't sure if I was moving in the wrong path given my progress in flowering. They want more N... well, at least the Agent and the Lambsbread do. How many times you reckon I should hit them with it? 2x?


Couple times wont hurt


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 4, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup brobo! been a while man. liking the different shades in the canopy.


heya Donnie  yeah, sativas lightening up a bit, and the deadhead is going strong still... Nice and dark. Hopefully I can slow that fade down. Hope all is well in ur land bru!



Highlanders cave said:


> Yo donnie I feel like I'm following you around lol
> 
> Nice set up bobro what are your temps at?


Thanks HC  mid 70s right now... Not sure about low's tho. Will have to check. 



HiloReign said:


> Killa one you get going Bobo...
> 
> I'm, unfortunately, always late to the show. But this looks like an ending worth sticking around for...
> 
> Keep jammin'


but you're here now. Glad to have you along for the ride amigo!



SpliffAndMyLady said:


> No problem Bobo! Ah yes, I don't use budswell but guano works great. Water only? Sounds tasty
> Do you have any seabird guano around I would use that for a "veg" tea at this point. EWC alone are okay for seedlings. Also, throw a couple tbs of fish emulsion if you have; Earth Juice in tea's is fine. Always pH your tea's after brewing in the 4-7 range at least; 6.5 is ideal. Good luck and happy brewing!
> 
> Let me know how it goes, I thought I was subbed to this thread already. Oh well, got my seat back now! Peace broseph!


Thanks Spliff. I definitely employ EWC throughout the whole process tho. Worms are the shit! Literally!



whodatnation said:


> Couple times wont hurt


Yeah! That's what I'm thinking.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2013)

*day 37 flower and veg from seed*

I'm exhausted right now, so the picture update is going to have to wait until tomorrow. Been gone for a week, and just spent about 2 hrs working in the garden early this morning. 

Flowering is looking good, minus that fade that's not surprisingly still going on. I'm brewing some good veg tea as we speak to hopefully put a hold on that. Agent Orange is wreaking  When I open up the tent it is like a slap in the face.

Threw out all the clones that I had going, and made new ones. They'd all rooted, but since I was absent and didn't tell the babysitter to do anything with them, they started to turn. 

Cleaned up a bunch in the veg tent... defoliated a ton. Still no sex on any of the kids from seed. They should be starting to show pretty soon I'd imagine.

I don't know why I'm even typing all this out without pictures to illustrate everything. You can just imagine for now I guess. I'm going to go take a shower and try to wake up. So. Tired.


----------



## Medshed (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks for the PM Bobo. Yer inbox is full FYI.

Highlander - I was asking Bobo for some detail on Romulan seeds that you may have had a hand in. Do you happen to know the story on those genetics? Some of the locals here are looking for a male to do a BX with a nice Rom cutting so she can be preserved in seed form.

Thanks
Med


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2013)

Thanks dude! All clear now 

I'll go poke HC over at his place and see if I can lure him over.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 13, 2013)

Ok, I couldn't wait to do an update, but alas, only veg pr0n for now. Hope it suffices until I can drop some real stuff tomoz. Everybody has been mainlined, and is ready to go. Some I left clones on, others not. 

Med, btw, which Roms did you end up with? I believe the Rom 3 was more nute sensitive, but had the insane flavor. 1 wasn't as nute sensitive, and neither as tasty supposedly.

And now on with the show.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks like the plants threw a party while poppa was gone lol fking colorful disco ball and everythin 
Good to have ya back, everything in veg looking good  
Hope you enjoyed the gardening


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 14, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Ok, I couldn't wait to do an update, but alas, only veg pr0n for now. Hope it suffices until I can drop some real stuff tomoz. Everybody has been mainlined, and is ready to go. Some I left clones on, others not.
> 
> Med, btw, which Roms did you end up with? I believe the Rom 3 was more nute sensitive, but had the insane flavor. 1 wasn't as nute sensitive, and neither as tasty supposedly.
> 
> ...


dude Visitors!!!!


----------



## Medshed (Feb 14, 2013)

I have a Rom 3 Bobo.

Nice looking kids there! I like the labels in your pics. Got some Pandy going I see. I hope she treats you well. I wish I'd have kept a cut of my first one. I've now tried 4 different phenos and the high profile is similar but the first one I ran was the best - go figure.

My BMFs are about 4" and lookin' happy so far...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2013)

Medshed said:


> Thanks for the PM Bobo. Yer inbox is full FYI.
> 
> Highlander - I was asking Bobo for some detail on Romulan seeds that you may have had a hand in. Do you happen to know the story on those genetics? Some of the locals here are looking for a male to do a BX with a nice Rom cutting so she can be preserved in seed form.
> 
> ...


That would be very cool med to keep the genetics going like that. It's got a bit of history,,,,the beans came to me from cof who had gotten them with the stipulation that he would find a few growers to do seed runs to keep the genetics going and pass them around.

It's called the JDB cut (I believe) and was bred to stay low and bushey. It's been going around for a while, when I got them from cof which must have been close to 3 yrs ago now he had already had them for a couple yrs . To be honest I did not run them alot,,,,they were pretty beefy with a good solid mind body stone but had no taste. I didn't go pheno hunting afterwards either so I really don't know what any other recessive genes it might have would be like. I made some rom/black rose beans that I was going to call redrom haha but never got around to cracking them. 

Gave a ton of the rom beans away and still half a lot just sitting in a shoebox. Pretty much been there since the seed run, they may or may not be good, probably I would think. You can have them if you want I tried giving them away over at voidlings thread quite a while ago but no takers lol. Too funny oh well


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2013)

Just a heads up bobro about any of the blue dream dom crosses in bean form that you got from me....so far the germ rate has been horrible and I don't know if it's me or not lol. You may want to test a few or something before you johnny appleseed them out. 

They were soaked for 24-36 hrs and in moist paper towels for a couple of days and only a couple even split the others did not

On the right...6/21 success rate, grape apollo resin dripper x (blue dream x superbud)

Left...3/15 success rate, Blue Dream x Super Bud f2s blue dream dom

puff puff pass blue dream dom hash>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Medshed (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks for the info HC. I'll ask my crew here what they know about the JDB cut. The mom they are working with is a family heirloom that has been worked out of from hundreds of seeds brought in from Korea in the 50's. The guy who holds it says his family has been working the line since that time. I am not sure why they don't currently have any in seed form but he's now interested in using her to make seeds. The taste from this girl is really unique. Almost metallic in some way. We had a gathering a while back with about 10 long time growers (a few of whom run warehouses formedical shops) and all agreed she is in their top 5 of all time. Very special lady. Now to find a worthy mate.

I appreciate the offer on the beans. I'll let you know if they are interested. I'm sure some of the offspring would find their way back to you if they decide to use your beans. This is purely a connoisseur venture, not commercial...


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2013)

Given all of that may want to reconsider using those beans unless you want to do some hunting. I would suggest not but it's up to you.

Check this out and you'll see why....https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/623923-voidlings-wicking-bed.html#post8682205


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Just a heads up bobro about any of the blue dream dom crosses in bean form that you got from me....so far the germ rate has been horrible and I don't know if it's me or not lol. You may want to test a few or something before you johnny appleseed them out.
> 
> They were soaked for 24-36 hrs and in moist paper towels for a couple of days and only a couple even split the others did not
> 
> ...




Have you tried different germ methods? maybe even scuffing the outer shell of the beans?
Just a stoned thought 




Bobo I know the colorful disco might be fun but we need a flower update lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 14, 2013)

Damn, today turned busy fast. I haven't even been downstairs yet, and I *need* to water. I will take some pics then, I promise. 

Med, if you want I have more of those Rom beans that the fairy could bring over for ya. PM me if you are interested. You can have em all if you think there is the prospect of some flying back west. . .

HC, thanks for the heads up on the beans, too. I was going to say what Whodat said, and try scuffing them. They look like healthy little shits, so I just can't believe that the germ rate is so low!

Alright, gotta go grab a salad for lunch. Crazy chicken day today. 

Whodat, we will disco party in a lil bit


----------



## Medshed (Feb 14, 2013)

Bobo - I'm handing over the pack you gave me and he's popping them this weekend. He already popped a pack of Rom Joe beans so he's anxious to get these going too. 

The guy who has been carrying the special mom knew all about the JDB Romulan and said it would be good to run both to look for keepers. Here's what he had to say about JDB:
"Med- The JDB cut was purchased from Vancouver seeds 10+ years ago so 90% chance it has White Rhino traits. There is said to be two phenos of JBD's and one is more sativa leaning to towards Joes cut which was bred with some mexican sativas and the other pheno showing strong Rhino traits from the crossing by federation before Vancouver got it." 

And what he says about Romulan Joe:
"Everyone talks about Romulan Joe but he gained access to the cut in the 70's, nearly 20 years after the work had began on it. He did some breeding himself with some Sativas from south of the border into the early 90's then sold out to Federation who crossed it with a White Rhino male which is what most Romulan is today. There is no doubt Romulan Joe had the exact cut I have and if you are lucky, you can still find a cut of it in NorCal if you know the right people. Once Romulan Joe got the cut, it became tainted and is not what I still have today! People have made some amazing strains with the original which really is clone only since the original seed stock it came from is gone."

I'll make sure you get some of the beans from the finished project. It will be a couple years but I think I'll remember you...


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 14, 2013)

Not to shift any gears here guys, but am actively planning ong oing to the HTCC in April...anyone else?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 14, 2013)

Medshed said:


> Bobo - I'm handing over the pack you gave me and he's popping them this weekend. He already popped a pack of Rom Joe beans so he's anxious to get these going too. The guy who has been carrying the special mom knew all about the JDB Romulan and said it would be good to run both to look for keepers. It's an interesting story. I'll have to post here when I get to a computer. Working off the phone now.
> 
> I'll make sure you get some of the beans from the finished project. It will be a couple years but I think I'll remember you...


Right on brother 


Not I Snafu


----------



## Medshed (Feb 14, 2013)

Snafu - you are talking about the one in Denver, right? I'm not going but will be around that weekend. If you come out this way we should meet up and burn down.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 14, 2013)

Im going to make it to the CC in denver, but Im weary of meeting people from riu, no offense.
Maybe you will just happen to run into me sharing hash with everyone  In that case, congrats!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 14, 2013)

Medshed said:


> Bobo - I'm handing over the pack you gave me and he's popping them this weekend. He already popped a pack of Rom Joe beans so he's anxious to get these going too.
> 
> The guy who has been carrying the special mom knew all about the JDB Romulan and said it would be good to run both to look for keepers. Here's what he had to say about JDB:
> "Med- The JDB cut was purchased from Vancouver seeds 10+ years ago so 90% chance it has White Rhino traits. There is said to be two phenos of JBD's and one is more sativa leaning to towards Joes cut which was bred with some mexican sativas and the other pheno showing strong Rhino traits from the crossing by federation before Vancouver got it."
> ...


Dude, ggggreat info. I'm going to shoot you an email... I just talked with the seed fairy and she says you need all the beans. No matter what 



Snafu1236 said:


> Not to shift any gears here guys, but am actively planning ong oing to the HTCC in April...anyone else?


I would love to make this, but I won't be able to I'm afraid. Daddy duties have me all wrapped up. I know a lot of peeps are going, though. So bummed to be missing you all. Next time around I'm there, for sure.



Highlanders cave said:


> Right on brother
> 
> 
> Not I Snafu


Thanks for popping in HC. Mucho appreciated. Hey, we can lament together while everyone else is at the cup. We'll have our own cup 



Medshed said:


> Snafu - you are talking about the one in Denver, right? I'm not going but will be around that weekend. If you come out this way we should meet up and burn down.


This makes me feel better, too, lol. I'm still long overdue for a CO trip  I need to fix this in the next 12 months or so! You'd think a good friend's wedding in Aspen would have done the trick this past August. Nope.



whodatnation said:


> Im going to make it to the CC in denver, but Im weary of meeting people from riu, no offense.
> Maybe you will just happen to run into me sharing hash with everyone  In that case, congrats!


I feel ya on this one. There are some good peeps on here, but also some total weirdos (I mean, just look at me). Nah, but you know if I was there I'd hunt you down based on your hash stench, and make you smoke a fat one with me.  OH OH! I just thought of something. Bring. Gary.

Pr0n time! Please stay tuned.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 14, 2013)

*week 5 and change*

Ok, finally. It only took me over a year to get back to this point again. *pr0n!!
*
Need to go in and defoliate a little bit, but otherwise things are pretty good. Fed them with some veg tea today to help slow the fade down, and I must say that the SuperSoil top feed I did seemed to keep them at bay while I was gone. 

Overview . . .


Up skirt shot!


Agent Orange... the stinky little ting 


Deadhead OG


Lambsbread, growing low and slow... but looking damn diggidy dankidy. I didn't just say that.


The babies... I had to throw another shot of em up!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 14, 2013)

Lookin good bro... is your agent orange a super orangey pheno? have you grown it before and how do you like it?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks man. It does smell very orange like, but this is my first time growing her, so I'm not sure yet. I have a feeling I'll enjoy her, though.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 14, 2013)

The yield sounds awesome but it seems it's not one of their more potent strains so i'm curious to hear what you think. Sure there's gotta be some higher potency, higher yielding phenos in there. I'm all about the good smellin fruity strains now but gotta have the power too


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah, power is a must. The flavor is going to be insane on this though. I wouldn't mind smoking a joint to myself if every hit is sweet on the tongue. In Dank 2.0 Sub says there are some strong phenos out there, so...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 15, 2013)

Gotcha... yeah I think there's a super orangey pheno (compared to the normal orange), a large yielder, and also a potent... but the problem may be getting all 3 at the same time


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2013)

Well I'm psyched to find out. It's a clone from Harborside, so should be decent.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Well I'm psyched to find out. It's a clone from Harborside, so should be decent.


I heading to harborside in the morning, tired of dealing with these sketchy spider mite breeding fools around here. 

Looks like the dirt gods are treating you well?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Worm buddy. Harborside is the shit, you are right. And fuck mites. Those things bloooow 

What strains are you looking to get?? I just got very excited for you. 

Yes, dirt gods are being nice to me right now. I can't wait to smoke this shit. Smells so sweet. The deadhead has a really great kush odor to it as well. Go figure, lol.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice can't wait to live in a place I can just go somewhere and get a clone like that... I keep forgetting some people have that  Didn't realize you were in CA... planning on moving there later this year hopefully but socal.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2013)

Well Harborside is straight north, so your close... ish.


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 15, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Hi Worm buddy. Harborside is the shit, you are right. And fuck mites. Those things bloooow
> 
> What strains are you looking to get?? I just got very excited for you.
> 
> Yes, dirt gods are being nice to me right now. I can't wait to smoke this shit. Smells so sweet. The deadhead has a really great kush odor to it as well. Go figure, lol.


I was eyeing the Urkle and the jack herer, but who knows what they will have. The Dead Head in no joke. If you love weed flavored weed you will love it. Reminds me of the 90's lol


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 15, 2013)

Medshed said:


> Snafu - you are talking about the one in Denver, right? I'm not going but will be around that weekend. If you come out this way we should meet up and burn down.


Hey Med, Sounds good. Ill PM you as I get closer to coming.

Whodatnation--- I ehar you about meeting people on RIU. I havent met anyone from RIU yet from where I live, and havent been planning on it(more for security/risk issue of my home and family). However, I am coming all the way from another state, and thought it would be neat to meet some old friends that I have been friendly with here for sometime, like Med and Bobo, etc. in a great format like the Cannabis Cup or a local cannabis club(if visitors are accepted).
So, if my friends in CO are scared of meeting me, than they have bigger issues to worry about than the risk of meeting someone like me from RIU 

Worst thing that could happen to them from meeting me is they met a good friend and smoke some awesome cannabis.

-Snafu


----------



## Medshed (Feb 15, 2013)

Snafu and WhoDat - one thing to keep in mind when you come to the HTCC is that Denver cops are notorious assholes and thugs. They have a major stick up their collective ass over our new legalization amendment . The HTCC will be happening during the time that many of the legislative details are being ironed out regarding the amendment. They are already making up all kinds of bullshit about legal cannabis increasing crime in the city. One of the sticking points in the implementation of A64 has to do with the (reefer madness) "concern" over drug tourism in Colorado. 

I would honestly be more afraid to smoke up random people on the streets around the cup than I would be to hang out somewhere private with a fellow RIU member - as long as it wasn't Hazey Grapes or Finshaggy. It is still illegal to smoke in public. I expect the Denver pigs to bust as many people as possible around the HTCC. They'll probably also beat the shit out of a few of those people so they can claim that pot tourists are violent criminals and need to be legislated out of existence. Just my view on things, I hope I'm wrong.

Snafu - you and I have a lot in common, except I'm a middle age family man. If I was your age I'd probably travel here for the cup too. As it stands, I plan to stay away and avoid having my picture show up in the local papers. 

Do let me know your plans when you finalize them. I'll send you home with a care package of fine Colorado genetics.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 15, 2013)

Yeah snafu but then we would have to kill you


----------



## Medshed (Feb 15, 2013)

Back to Bobo (sorry for hijacking your thread buddy) - your ladies in flower are looking very nice! Excellent work in there...


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> I was eyeing the Urkle and the jack herer, but who knows what they will have. The Dead Head in no joke. If you love weed flavored weed you will love it. Reminds me of the 90's lol


Two very good choices. Last time I was there they had some nice looking cuts of XJ-13, but despite asking for one it somehow never made it into my box  Just an excuse to go back? Yes 



Snafu1236 said:


> Hey Med, Sounds good. Ill PM you as I get closer to coming.
> 
> Whodatnation--- I ehar you about meeting people on RIU. I havent met anyone from RIU yet from where I live, and havent been planning on it(more for security/risk issue of my home and family). However, I am coming all the way from Massachusetts, and thought it would be neat to meet some old friends that I have been friendly with here for sometime, like Med and Bobo, etc. in a great format like the Cannabis Cup or a local cannabis club(if visitors are accepted).
> 
> ...


I think there are certain people on here who you can feel out. Others though still make me sketchy. I can think of some people off the top of my head that I would avoid at all costs. Or not tell who I am if I met them at the cup. That said, I have made some great friends on here who I know could keep their lips sealed, and would be fun as hell to hang out with. I'm just bummed I won't be making it. And Snafu, you may be a wee bit younger, but after reading that sentence I'd say we have more in common than I'd thought. Oh wait, Med said that, too. I bet we could all be friends 



Medshed said:


> Snafu and WhoDat - one thing to keep in mind when you come to the HTCC is that Denver cops are notorious assholes and thugs. They have a major stick up their collective ass over our new legalization amendment . The HTCC will be happening during the time that many of the legislative details are being ironed out regarding the amendment. They are already making up all kinds of bullshit about legal cannabis increasing crime in the city. One of the sticking points in the implementation of A64 has to do with the (reefer madness) "concern" over drug tourism in Colorado.
> 
> I would honestly be more afraid to smoke up random people on the streets around the cup than I would be to hang out somewhere private with a fellow RIU member - as long as it wasn't Hazey Grapes or Finshaggy. It is still illegal to smoke in public. I expect the Denver pigs to bust as many people as possible around the HTCC. They'll probably also beat the shit out of a few of those people so they can claim that pot tourists are violent criminals and need to be legislated out of existence. Just my view on things, I hope I'm wrong.
> 
> ...


I hear you big time on this. When I lived in Boulder the cops there were the biggest assholes, EVER. It was really frustrating trying to have any respect for people that put more focus on busting college students that enforcing what they are supposed to do. And my stepfather was a cop, so I can handle normally.  I think as growers and connoisseurs of cannabis we have an obligation to be a little bit more upstanding... a little bit more pious, all in order to prove to the masses that we're not the problem (it's really just the drunks!). That is really too bad hearing about how the legalization rollover is hitting bumps. I guess it's not surprising, though. 



Highlanders cave said:


> Yeah snafu but then we would have to kill you


Oh shit dude, you were supposed to kill me, too, weren't you?!?! 



Medshed said:


> Back to Bobo (sorry for hijacking your thread buddy) - your ladies in flower are looking very nice! Excellent work in there...


Thanks for the kind words, Med. You guys are not thread jacking. Any cannabis related topic in my thread is fine. Even a couple non related ones, too, as long as we're all learning and having fun. 

I just awoke from the first good night of sleep since I got back on Tuesday from Hawaii. I haven't slept past 8a in years, but it felt so damn good, I had to snooze a little. Good thing it's Friday Fun Day. Time to go swimming with my daughter, and go run my dog's little fury butt off. Hope you guys all have a good one!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

Looking goods Bobo 

I hear ya snafu  There are several people on here I would love to get to meet and chill with but Iv been talking to them on here since I signed up... But ig your cool with bobo and HC your cool with me 

Medshed, thankfully I never had any real run in with the cops when I lived in Dever. Had a few approach me while smoking a late night cig in my ally, they were pretty cool and didnt really bother me besides demanding my name and shit (left my wallet inside) They told me I should be careful, I told them I grew up in NOLA during the 80s and 90s... NOPD has some serious problems both inside and outside the department....

edit: I also think it would be a TERRIBLE move for the city to resist this! So much potential, why would the city shoot themselves in the foot like this??? FED PRESSURE. If politicians today had an ounce of integrity and backbone we would be so much better off, most of them are spineless fucking cowards.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2013)

Thanks dude. I'm kinda freaking out right now. Found two little spots of pm on some leaves... tore them off, and sprayed with some Green Cure. I haven't had pm in flower before, much less at this stage in the game, so who knows if I'm fucking things up. I'm expecting to see burned pistils tomorrow. I defoliated a bunch, but need to do more on top. I'm going to be gutted if I lose this crop.  Fuck fuck fuck. Gonna give them another veg tea, and then start on some flowering teas. Try and get the immune system bulked up a bit more. 

btw, I agree it's fed pressure and local politics buckling to please them. And it would be stupid.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 15, 2013)

I keep a concerningly close eye on my little "likes" so you already know what I got to say 

Iv never had pm before so never really took to reading up on it, so I dont know much on the issue... Is it really that bad? able to wipe put an entire crop? Like spidermite bad?
Whats your RH?
Fingers crossed for ya!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 15, 2013)

Rh runs around 50 most of the time. It's hard to keep it lower with the dehu, as I have a constant fan sucking out of my grow space. Hoping the tea works a little in helping, along with the Greencure. Pm can wipe out a crop easily I'd imagine.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 16, 2013)

Green cure's supposed to be pretty good. Sub recommends using it in veg to help prevent getting pm in flower. i've never had PM either though (as far as i know)


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks dude. I'm kinda freaking out right now. Found two little spots of pm on some leaves... tore them off, and sprayed with some Green Cure. I haven't had pm in flower before, much less at this stage in the game, so who knows if I'm fucking things up. I'm expecting to see burned pistils tomorrow. I defoliated a bunch, but need to do more on top. I'm going to be gutted if I lose this crop.  Fuck fuck fuck. Gonna give them another veg tea, and then start on some flowering teas. Try and get the immune system bulked up a bit more.
> 
> btw, I agree it's fed pressure and local politics buckling to please them. And it would be stupid.


You won't lose your crop bobro. Pm is more of a nuisance in my experience especially with a perpetual garden. It's going to be important not to let your veggers get exposed to it. You may have it contained and mostly wiped out,,,,hopefully the spray you used won't harm your plants, the one I used did not. And you didn't spray during lights on, right? Follow the directions on the bottle until harvest and then get a bucket of water and bleach at around a 5:1 ratio and go crazy in all of your grow rooms.

What a fucking week man. I've been a nervous wreck about the possibility of starting over with my old girlfriend since she called me last week and I find out last night that she's already moved on. Sucks


----------



## Medshed (Feb 16, 2013)

Bobo - I'm battling PM now for the second time in my life and let me tell you it SUCKS!!! Greencure will knock it back but you have to stay on top of it. I'd spray every 4-5 days if I were you. I waited 7-10 between spraying and it kept coming back strong. I'm on my way now to spray the PM off a Vortex with water so I can chop later today. I wouldn't smoke this plant but I'm turning it all into water hash and making edibles out of it.

Once I get cleaned up, I'm sticking to seeds. I just hate bringing disease in my room with clones.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 16, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> What a fucking week man. I've been a nervous wreck about the possibility of starting over with my old girlfriend since she called me last week and I find out last night that she's already moved on. Sucks


That is hella lame... but from what I know you're better off without her  Find a better one -- they're out there, just not always easy to find


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 16, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> That is hella lame... but from what I know you're better off without her  Find a better one -- they're out there, just not always easy to find


Thanks for the words of encouragement brudda. Helps. 

Just took a shot of a DOG that's going to be done soon. Going to post it on my thread in a bit


----------



## Medshed (Feb 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Medshed, thankfully I never had any real run in with the cops when I lived in Dever. Had a few approach me while smoking a late night cig in my ally, they were pretty cool and didnt really bother me besides demanding my name and shit (left my wallet inside) They told me I should be careful, I told them I grew up in NOLA during the 80s and 90s... NOPD has some serious problems both inside and outside the department....


NOPD is definitely in the big leagues of police corruption. Here's an interesting look at police brutality across the country. 
http://www.policemisconduct.net/is-there-a-police-brutality-problem-in-denver/


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 16, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Green cure's supposed to be pretty good. Sub recommends using it in veg to help prevent getting pm in flower. i've never had PM either though (as far as i know)


That's what I'm using, so I'll let you know how it works. 



Highlanders cave said:


> You won't lose your crop bobro. Pm is more of a nuisance in my experience especially with a perpetual garden. It's going to be important not to let your veggers get exposed to it. You may have it contained and mostly wiped out,,,,hopefully the spray you used won't harm your plants, the one I used did not. And you didn't spray during lights on, right? Follow the directions on the bottle until harvest and then get a bucket of water and bleach at around a 5:1 ratio and go crazy in all of your grow rooms.
> 
> What a fucking week man. I've been a nervous wreck about the possibility of starting over with my old girlfriend since she called me last week and I find out last night that she's already moved on. Sucks


I was actually bad and just raised all might lights way up, turned my clip fans off for a few minutes, and sprayed like a motherfucker. Then I sprayed under the canopy, too. And defoliated.  Which I'm going to go do more of.

HC, you are a great guy, and to hell with that chick. Emotions get the better of all of us, and she clearly needs someone to lean on herself. Growing up, chicks would always seem to move on to the next guy so quick. I remember one long term girl (from my hometown) I dated in college who I asked specifically when we split, "Please just don't hook up with _that_ guy" and she kinda did. So when I got back to school (we were on Holiday Break) I went ahead and humped a couple chicks the first week. I guess I felt kinda guilty, and was talking to my ex on the phone, and she could tell by my voice. It was crazy! Let me tell you who was more hurt, then. It wasn't about hurting her, though (I felt kinda bad), it was just about making me feel better again. I'm not sure I'm saying go whore around.... but after all the hell that chick has drug you through, you might be better off without her pulling on those heart strings. I know it hurts, though. I'm always around if ya need to talk, bro!  Oh, and thanks for the info on the pm. Most appreciated.



Medshed said:


> Bobo - I'm battling PM now for the second time in my life and let me tell you it SUCKS!!! Greencure will knock it back but you have to stay on top of it. I'd spray every 4-5 days if I were you. I waited 7-10 between spraying and it kept coming back strong. I'm on my way now to spray the PM off a Vortex with water so I can chop later today. I wouldn't smoke this plant but I'm turning it all into water hash and making edibles out of it.
> 
> Once I get cleaned up, I'm sticking to seeds. I just hate bringing disease in my room with clones.


Jesus, are we all getting fucked by the PM monster?? I'm really sorry to hear it. Thanks for your input on frequency. Do _you _spray it with lights on or off? Depending on how things go, it might be a massive butter batch for me, too, which I'd be very disappointed about. This stuff smells so good... I want to put it in my vape and go to town.  Lemme know how things go.



ReefBongwell said:


> That is hella lame... but from what I know you're better off without her  Find a better one -- they're out there, just not always easy to find


Agreed.



Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement brudda. Helps.
> 
> Just took a shot of a DOG that's going to be done soon. Going to post it on my thread in a bit


Woof woof? I'm going to make some coffee and head over! 



Medshed said:


> NOPD is definitely in the big leagues of police corruption. Here's an interesting look at police brutality across the country.
> http://www.policemisconduct.net/is-there-a-police-brutality-problem-in-denver/


Wow, enraging. I believe it, though. The cops in Boulder were ruthless-- against college students! It was insane. I saw a 19 year old girl who wasn't doing anything wrong get slammed to the concrete on one occasion. I won't tell you about the others. Two words: Power. Trippers. Very disheartening.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 16, 2013)

*disco party*&#8203;

Ok, here's a crappy camera phone shot to show off the new veg spectrum Solar Flare LED. It boosted my temps to 80-82, and rh is now at about 42%, so better than the previous 50%. 

Brewing up some more tea for tomorrows watering.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 16, 2013)

Looking good interested to see how the new LED does for you... may add a solarflare eventually myself


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 16, 2013)

disco disco


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 16, 2013)

I thought LED wasn't suppose to produce heat? Im mean thats what their reps drag on about lol


Looking fucking awesome though! I would love some led to add to my garden


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 16, 2013)

these are 5W diodes I believe so probably a higher heat factor... they still add heat just not as much as the HIDs. Heat still builds up without proper ventilation. I have 6 running in a room with nothing other than normal fans for ventilation not possible to do with an equivalent HID without ventilation. If I closed the doors and vents that room would still get hot pretty quick -- I can still run more watts in an enclosed space with LED than HID without ventilation. There's definitely still heat though.


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 16, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I thought LED wasn't suppose to produce heat? Im mean thats what their reps drag on about lol
> 
> 
> Looking fucking awesome though! I would love some led to add to my garden


Now that the tech is getting a lot stronger, LEDs are beginning to produce heat, but certainly not even close to what HID lighting does.

I run over well over a thousand LED wattage in my trent and it boosts temps 8-10F. I dont exhaust though

-Snafu


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks, will continue to post updates. Yeah, temps raised 5-7 deg for sure. 80 degrees is fine by me. Just hope my day/night temp swings aren't too much. 

Oh, and plucked a nanner off the deadhead. Seems she didn't like the Green Cure. I'll continue to pluck if necessary. I bet she is done by week 8. 

Medshed, when are you using the GC up until in your flower?

edit: I was thinking the same thing... That the 5 watters might produce more heat.


----------



## Medshed (Feb 17, 2013)

Bobo - I spray during lights out, an hour or so before they come on. I don't think you want to spray the GC right up to harvest if you plan to smoke the flowers because it would effect the taste. I've been told you can spray up to a week before chop but haven't done that myself. 

I'm borrowing a sulfur burner from a friend to see if I can knock the PM completely out. I have a couple of sativas in there with a month left to go so I'd like to knock it out and stop spraying. I don't think the flowers are smokable after the sulfur treatment. I just want to finish these girls to see what the high is like from them. They are landrace from Oaxaca Mexico.

If you start spraying now and stick with it you will probably be able to manage. I didn't catch mine early enough and didn't stay on the spray schedule like I should of so things got out of control.

Best of luck to you!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks Med. I was thinking it would be somewhere around 1-2 weeks. I'm continuing to defoliate a little bit, so hopefully the extra airflow will help a little. 

Those Oaxacan landrace seeds sound amazing, btw. Lemme know how the burner goes. Sounds like we are both in line to tear our rooms apart for a deep clean... 

Peace bro.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't burn sulfur on flowers, the resulting anything will be toxic in any use! 
You burn sulfur up to flower set, it doesn't degrade and will coat the leaves for the duration of flower. 

If your careful you can make a batch of "wetted sulfur" and sponge it on as not to hit the flowers if it is still early in infection. That will act just like a sulfur burn preventing a habitable ph on the surface for the pm, or any other fungal infection for that matter. Gorge Cervantes says you can wash them with h202 solution right after cut and wash off the majority of the pm. He is like Mr. Rogers lol
[video=youtube_share;S7jE7qzfgQs]http://youtu.be/S7jE7qzfgQs[/video]


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 17, 2013)

Good save Colo!!!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 17, 2013)

Or just cover'em in sulfer, sell'em, and call it the 'rotten egg fart pheno'  "don't worry bros, the fart smell just gets you higher!"


----------



## Medshed (Feb 19, 2013)

Colo - I completely agree with you regarding smoking of the finished product but not for edibles. Please let me know if I'm off in my thinking here. Sulfur burners create sulfur dioxide, which is toxic to inhale. Sulfur dioxide is also used as a preservative in a number of food products such as dried fruit, grapes (they fume the trucks when shipping), meat (to make it stay fresh looking longer), and wine.

Based on the research I did, I'm guessing that I've ingested a lot of sulfur dioxide over the years. Am I confusing the output of a sulfur burner (sulfur dioxide I think) with something else?

Thanks
Med


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey Med! I was just over poking around on the PM thread Nugbuckets started, and came across Horsetail Tea. Here's a link below. I'd try that before the sulphur, as it is still smokeable, and also plant beneficial..

Fairy flies today, btw. Was supposed to be Saturday, but the airport was having maintenance issues.

http://forum.seeddepot.nl/showthread.php?1695-How-to-prevent-and-treat-powdery-mildew-with-horsetail-tea

edit: I'm really amped on this, btw. Ordering dried horsetail as we speak.


----------



## Medshed (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks Bobo - I'll check out the horsetail treatment. I've got to say there is a lot of confusing and conflicting info out there regarding PM treatment.

My fairy catcher is ready and waiting. Thanks!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 19, 2013)

I know, it is maddening at times, lol. This one sounds better than most treatments I've come across, though. I'll let you know how it works for me.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey med, I can see your point. My issue would be in not having a means for knowing the sulfur content of a finished extraction? I know that vaporized sulfur that manages to dissolve in present moisture becomes sulfuric acid so I would worry about concentration, it seems like the unknowns are significant imho. 
I'm sure people do worse things to them selves legitimately every day. 
my $.02


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 19, 2013)

That horsetail sounds awesome  I'll trim some donkey tail to see if it works the same.



llolol 
Im sure it grows around my parts  I just gotta find it. 
At first I was like "WTF  dried horse tails, for real?" haha


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 19, 2013)

colocowboy said:


> Hey med, I can see your point. My issue would be in not having a means for knowing the sulfur content of a finished extraction? I know that vaporized sulfur that manages to dissolve in present moisture becomes sulfuric acid so I would worry about concentration, it seems like the unknowns are significant imho.
> I'm sure people do worse things to them selves legitimately every day.
> my $.02


You, my friend, are a genius. ... and bring up a good point. I'd never really done any research into sulphur burning before this. Seems intense...



whodatnation said:


> That horsetail sounds awesome  I'll trim some donkey tail to see if it works the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Donkey tails would definitely work!   

Dude, I bet everything grows in your parts. Warm and high humidity. Sounds like a plants dream.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm lagging hard on the subject, but I've dealt with PM a few times. One tip, the PM apparently likes the cold. I thought I was doing good by making it really cold in my closet at night, like the cold would kill or slow the mildew, but I guess I was wrong.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

i would jhave thought it would be the opposite, is PM not a fungi family member, they usually like warm n humid. I hear a light bicarbonate of soda mix works but i've not tried it.


----------



## Medshed (Feb 20, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I'm lagging hard on the subject, but I've dealt with PM a few times. One tip, the PM apparently likes the cold. I thought I was doing good by making it really cold in my closet at night, like the cold would kill or slow the mildew, but I guess I was wrong.


That's what I've gathered in my research too. Low humidity and high temps make an environment that PM supposedly does not like. It may help slow things down but definitely is not a cure in itself. My room has been around 80-85 degrees and the below 40% humidity for a few weeks now, but the PM keeps coming back between Greencure sprays.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 20, 2013)

PM is a disease. Once the plants have it they will have it forever. So even though your condtions are better it will show up as long as you keep those plants. At least that's how I understand it.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 20, 2013)

damn sounds like VD


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 20, 2013)

Supposedly there are ways to keep it fully suppressed, though. I had it on a plant, trimmed off the affected portion of the plant, and then gave it a few waterings of EWC tea. I didn't have another problem after that. And it was in a greenhouse. Full on through flower without a problem. 

It does sound like herpes, huh? Immune system drops, affliction rears its head and shows itself. Round and round. Whoa, glad I don't have VD!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

Im glad Iv never gotten PM, or VD 
On that note, I took preventative measures this am and last pm by spraying me plants with the home remedy.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 20, 2013)

I copied down that home remedy into me Whodat folder the other day. Gonna keep it around long tyme!

Hey, speaking of your recipes, was wondering if you water every time w/ tea during flower? I seem to remember you saying that about your flower tea, but I'm can't recall for sure. Reason i ask is because I've watered 2x now with a veg tea similar to yours (with exception of the high N guano), and yesterday I started some of the flower tea (with exception of the seabird guano)... My Deadhead is gonna be ready in about a week and a half, and is showing a nice fade. The rest show signs of slowing their fade, but are still fading... just slower (if that even makes sense). My question is, think I can hit them with the flower tea, or should I go just plain water when I water them today?

OG is stacking up nicely, btw... really starting to swell and push out the resin.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I copied down that home remedy into me Whodat folder the other day. Gonna keep it around long tyme!
> 
> Hey, speaking of your recipes, was wondering if you water every time w/ tea during flower? I seem to remember you saying that about your flower tea, but I'm can't recall for sure. Reason i ask is because I've watered 2x now with a veg tea similar to yours (with exception of the high N guano), and yesterday I started some of the flower tea (with exception of the seabird guano)... My Deadhead is gonna be ready in about a week and a half, and is showing a good fade. The rest show signs of slowing their fade, but are still fading... just slower (if that even makes sense). My question is, think I can hit them with the flower tea, or should I go just plain water when I water them today?
> 
> OG is stacking up nicely, btw... really starting to swell and push out the resin.



Whodat folder?  lol. I have a ton of stuff on the desktop, things I save because I need to read them when I get the chance,,, all I end up doing is hopping on riu lol... See its happening now!


The original recipe (where I got it from) says to use it for every watering in flower, but thats with a soil base of FFOF. When I stepped up to SS I knew there was no need to use it with every watering. Iv been applying 1/2 strength brew about every second or third watering, Iv only recently started using full strength, im at 2 weeks 12/12 now. 

Both the seabird bird (10-10-2) and the mex bat guano (10-2-1) are high in N. JMO but no real need for teas two weeks before harvest, I like to just let the plant eat itself... Second though, I'll give them some worm tea towards the end. 

All that said, Id let the dead head get just water, or a little worm tea, and the rest can get maybe one last does of flower brew.



Edit:

Looking at this, "I" would hit all of them with one last blast of full strength brew  This is purely just my opinion though,,, Im sure other peeps have plenty to say about it.


How long do you expect them to go?

IWP<< I want pr0n




Bobotrank said:


> *week 5 and change*
> 
> Ok, finally. It only took me over a year to get back to this point again. *pr0n!!
> *
> ...


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks man. I was kinda thinking about the same thing on the Deadhead... definitely in the final stages right now... flush flush and away. I wasn't sure about the others though. I'm at about 6.5 weeks right now, I believe.

Shyza, being summoned quickly. Will be back ina few.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 20, 2013)

Looking forward to that deadhead pr*n
Plant vd, that's classic! lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 20, 2013)

*week 6.5*

Deadhead OG


Lambsbread


More Deadhead


Overview of the crew


With the flash on... I feel like you can see the trichs a little better this way.


Agent Orange


Lambsbread Small, but sweet smelling. She'll prolly be a 10 weeker (don't worry, I defoliated the dying stuff after I took the pics!)


My first confirmed male... ?p x SB1 This one was started later than the other two, but was quite a bit larger... which maybe makes me a tiny bit optimistic.


Good news is, the rootball was busting out of the 1 gallon pot, lol. 


That's a wrap. I'm gonna go wash some dishes for the encore.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 20, 2013)

Everything looks damn good brobo! Wrapping up real nice, you'll be smoking in no time!

Do you go by trichs or what?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 20, 2013)

Thanks amigo! Yeah, I like some amber trichs on my buds, so will be busting out the scope just to make sure they're ready before I do anything crazy


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

great stuff bobro, love seeing a screen that full. looks like a lot of hairs turned for 6 weeks. does deadhead finish in 8 or something?

either way looks like a hell of a harvest.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 21, 2013)

And to think he was going to toss this whole thing  gotta love it!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 21, 2013)

i know lol i guess we all have our moments eh.


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking cherry Bobo, what size is your tent?


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice to see your new CLW addition

-Snafu


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 21, 2013)

Looking dankity bobo-bro!
How does that deadhead smell? MMMM all those sound and look excellent!
I'd rep you again if I could!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> great stuff bobro, love seeing a screen that full. looks like a lot of hairs turned for 6 weeks. does deadhead finish in 8 or something?
> 
> either way looks like a hell of a harvest.


Thanks Don! Yeah, what you're seeing is the Green Cure, which is known for burning pistils. The only one that is close is the Deadhead, and even she is spitting out some freshies under there. A lot of people say 8 weeks for her. The rest in the tent will probably go 9 or 10.



whodatnation said:


> And to think he was going to toss this whole thing  gotta love it!


What kinda idiot throws out a perfectly good SCROG?!?!    



Don Gin and Ton said:


> i know lol i guess we all have our moments eh.


Everyday, Donnie, everyday. 



SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Looking cherry Bobo, what size is your tent?


Thanks, Spliff. My tent is a Secret Jardin DR90, which is about 32"x32" give or take. I've also got a HydroHut that I use for veg, but I think I like the Secret Jardin a little better in terms of construction.



Snafu1236 said:


> Nice to see your new CLW addition
> 
> -Snafu


Thanks Snafu! Yeah, the light has really helped my tent out aside from just being a light! Temps float right around 80 (up from low 70's), and rh has dropped a ton, ranging from 37%ish to 42%ish down from close to 50%. The plants that are getting both light sources seem to be extra stoked, too. 



colocowboy said:


> Looking dankity bobo-bro!
> How does that deadhead smell? MMMM all those sound and look excellent!
> I'd rep you again if I could!


Thanks bruddah Colo! Deadhead smells insane... super fuely... reminding me of Sour D when I've brushed up against her legs. The only Deadhead I've ever smoked seemed to smell more OG to me than this one, but they're all cousins, right?

It's 9a and I haven't had coffee yet. I need to go fix this, stat!


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2013)

It's nice to have friends to talk us off the ledge sometimes.

Good work brobo. Hey did you know there's a bird called a Bobolink? I saw a street called Bobolink Drive and thought, how the hell do they know bobotrank lol.


----------



## Medshed (Feb 21, 2013)

I have Bobo haunting me on a regular basis around here. We have a hiking trail called Bobolink. There's also an energy bar called Bobo's. Now I can just picture that screen full of flowers while eating my Bobo bar and hiking on Bobolink yrail...


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> It's nice to have friends to talk us off the ledge sometimes.
> 
> Good work brobo. Hey did you know there's a bird called a Bobolink? I saw a street called Bobolink Drive and thought, how the hell do they know bobotrank lol.


Seriously! I was darn close. 

I didn't know about that bird, but will find a picture. Maybe a new avatar?



Medshed said:


> I have Bobo haunting me on a regular basis around here. We have a hiking trail called Bobolink. There's also an energy bar called Bobo's. Now I can just picture that screen full of flowers while eating my Bobo bar and hiking on Bobolink yrail...


Im everywhere! Lol there is a place here called Bobo's as well. I didn't know about the energy bar, though. That is epic. Btw, fairy took off two days ago. The PO was completely out of padded envelops (wtf?!?) so I had to improvise. Hopefully everything arrives ok.


----------



## Medshed (Feb 21, 2013)

http://bobosoatbars.com/

"Baked" from the heart, right here in Boulder. They've got your name all over them, right down to the tagline... 

Fairy Catcher on high alert! Thanks.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2013)

Oh sweeeet! I don't know if they were around when I was... Maybe I should buy a box?  Hmmmm booooboooobaaaaaaarrrrsssssssssss


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 21, 2013)

My only question is Med, are they made with 100% USDA Bobo? 
"That reminds me, I'm hungry. I'll have a Bobobar" kind of cannibalistic don't ya think?

Just kidding. Please, don't eat yourself!  
BTW, I ever tell you you have a catchy name?lol

Talk of those bars made me hungry, time to go get a pic-a-nic basket! Peace Bobo!


----------



## Medshed (Feb 22, 2013)

I'm pretty sure they are cruelty free, free range, organic Bobo bars. No actual Bobos were harmed during the making of those bars.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2013)

I would never eat myself, lol. Unless I was cage free, and organic.... then I might nibble.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

Id skin ya up, gutted and on the slow smoker in no time


----------



## wormdrive66 (Feb 22, 2013)

Did I come by at a bad time?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

wormdrive66 said:


> Did I come by at a bad time?



Dinner is almost ready


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2013)

Jeezus, I hope you used garlic. Hm. And some bay leaves.

I'm brewing up some horsetail tea as we speak. 2 gallons of RO'd water and 100 grams dried horsetail. Soak for 24 hrs, then boil for 20 min, let cool, strain. Let this part sit for 2 days. Then it's ready. This concentrate will stay good for 30 days in the fridge. You can mix it at 25% strength and then foliar feed 3 days in a row. 

Did you know that horsetail is the only plant that reproduces by spores? Fun fact.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)

Great info Brobo! Thanks 

Did you know your old av is on hightimes website?  cool beans!

Now I cant find it 

Dont worry your little heart bobo, I'll cook ya up proper


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2013)

WOOT WOOT Hook me up on that smoker! If there was ever a way to be cooked, that would be it.

That's funny about the old shot. If you see it lemme know. I just sent it in last month or so.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2013)

Found it. That's cool. I wonder if it'll make it to print.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks man. If I could only get my hands on your buds... serious photos would go down.

I can't wait for next round... mainlined ladies should be nice. I've got to give some love to my veg girls tomorrow as a matter of fact. Flower girls are still fading. With two weeks to go on the Lambs and Agent O. It's going to be a race to the finish.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2013)

I dont have any buds bobo  sooo your wishing for nothing lol 

Things really are looking good for ya  Have you given the veg plants any 1/4 - 1/2 strength teas? Or foliar teas?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2013)

Oh you will my son, you will. Those AK spears from Weeden will forever be ingrained in my memory.

Veggers have gotten two hits of 1/2 strength tea. Today everyone will just get water. I might throw some molasses in with the flowering girls. I seem to remember I did that at the end of my other grows, and they bulked up nicely from it. Just a tablespoon per gallon. Thoughts? If I'm having trouble with early fade is this a good idea? Maybe not enough fuel in their gas tanks??

Hmm, who wants coffee? Me.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2013)

Iv never tried only molasses at the end, Iv done worm teas at the end but cant remember any details, there was just to much going with that grow room.  I'll try and read up on the molasses but I know a good bit of people practice this.

Not sure about the soil, how long between xplant and start of 12/12? Thankfully its finishing up soon 

They have plenty of microbial activity with the teas youv been giving. Try a quick brew~ 24 hr, enough time to dissolve available nutes but without so much activity. Im not certain exactly what happens with a quick brew but Iv been doing it lately, a few long brews makes me thinkl thats PLENTY for adding microbes to the soil and they can eat whats there, but I still want to make plenty of nutes available to the plants.
Just my non science based theories.

Puff puff, peace!... lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2013)

So there's a big difference between quick brew and a long brew (I'm assuming closer to 48 hrs) all of which are not to be confused with my big bru or strange brew? Ok, those last two were made up.


----------



## Medshed (Feb 23, 2013)

Look what I caught buzzing around the house today. Thanks Bobo! Everybody made it safe and sound.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2013)

PHEW!!!!! You obviously read my email, lol. Dumb ass! I will never do that again. lololol I feel a million % better.

She's cute, that little thing. Treat her right  I know you will. So excited to see how this turns out!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Feb 24, 2013)

Hey Guys,

I am headed out to Colorado in March. I will be landing and staying in Denver for the first night and then headed to the wedding.

I am a Massachusetts Medical marijuana patient. I am acutely aware that there are no retail outlets setup in Colorado yet, and my Massachusetts recommendation (I don't believe) is not valid/transferable to Colorado for me to buy from a medical dispensary.

Can anyone enlighten me or engage me with any information so I can have safe access to medicine? Currently, I am planning on bringing cannabutter infused chocolate chip cookies and power bars (homemade) for my travels, but feel this is a little ridiculous considering I am going to a LEGAL state.

Can anyone help me?

-Snafu


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 24, 2013)

I think the only peeps in here from CO are Med, and Colo. Have a good trip.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 24, 2013)

You just gotta find a med user in CO to buy you some from a dispensary. The good news is an O is completely legal for you  Getting it is the only issue


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 24, 2013)

Lol, shoulder tapping for weed.


----------



## Medshed (Feb 24, 2013)

Snafu1236 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I am headed out to Colorado in March. I will be landing and staying in Denver for the first night and then headed to the wedding.
> 
> ...


Hey Snafu - from what I understand, you can travel with flowers between states where MJ is legal. Since you are legal in your home state, and everyone over 21 is legal in Colorado you should be good to go. Here's an article regarding TSA's plans for dealing with pot travelers between Washington and Colorado.
http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2012/11/marijuana_tsa_flying_colorado_washington.php


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 24, 2013)

Brilliant! There you go. 

I've always flown with weed and been fine. I even flew to DIA from SFO (pre 911, of course) with two cuttings in my pockets. White Widow x Dutch Skunk. Was some dank, lol. But seriously. It's not that big a deal... all in how you present yourself, and how well you can stash your stash, or disguise it. This last time I flew to Hawaii I got a bag of some nut mix from Costco and literally just threw the buds inside. Was a great way to transport it. Smell proof bag, and lots of little organic objects all packed together in a bag with other snacks. I didn't even trip for a second about it.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 24, 2013)

Medshed said:


> Hey Snafu - from what I understand, you can travel with flowers between states where MJ is legal. Since you are legal in your home state, and everyone over 21 is legal in Colorado you should be good to go. Here's an article regarding TSA's plans for dealing with pot travelers between Washington and Colorado.
> http://blogs.westword.com/latestword/2012/11/marijuana_tsa_flying_colorado_washington.php


Wow, were making progress here 




Bobotrank said:


> Brilliant! There you go.
> 
> I've always flown with weed and been fine. I even flew to DIA from SFO (pre 911, of course) with two cuttings in my pockets. White Widow x Dutch Skunk. Was some dank, lol. But seriously. It's not that big a deal... all in how you present yourself, and how well you can stash your stash, or disguise it. This last time I flew to Hawaii I got a bag of some nut mix from Costco and literally just threw the buds inside. Was a great way to transport it. Smell proof bag, and lots of little organic objects all packed together in a bag with other snacks. I didn't even trip for a second about it.




Youv got some balls bro lol 


How those buds swelling up for ya?


Edit: A great read on molasses!
http://www.thctalk.com/cannabis-forum/showthread.php?212-Growing-with-molasses


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 25, 2013)

Slow and steady... we'll get there one day. I can't wait until instead of a Bloody Mary we get pot brownies mid flight. Hey, one can dream.

And yes, flying with clones like that took some serious balls. I remember tripping out about it the night before I flew back to school. I had to do it, though. I wanted so badly to grow something-- anything! Lol. Stupid Bobo. I was pretty proud of myself for pulling it off so well, though. One could never do that stuff today. Well, I'm not at least!

The swelling is going well down in gardenland. They are putting out all the molasses colors right now... Deadhead is really chunky, which I pretty much expected. Agent Orange still isn't really packing it on yet, although I'm expecting that to start this week hopefully. Lambsbread, even though most of her buds seem smaller, is really starting to put on the weight a little bit more. At first I was worried I wouldn't get too much off of her, but as I started to investigate a little more yesterday I can see there is some potential in her. If I have time today I'll throw some pics up.

Gonna make some dog food, make some coffee, and read that link. 

edit: That was a great read. Thanks for that. Gonna go search for their Guano Guide, too.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2013)

I haven't read it, YET. Im sure its a good one  Will do today.

http://www.onlinepot.org/grow/3lbGuanoGuide.htm


----------



## Medshed (Feb 25, 2013)

3LB had some great writings. I followed their advice on my initial foray into organic gardening and was not disappointed.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 25, 2013)

Yeah, I wish I would have known about them before. My kinda people. Thanks for posting that, Whodat. More proof that organics are where it's at, imo.

Argh, can I tell you how much I hate PM?? I've been lucky enough to only find it on foliage. Tonight after lights shut off I'm starting my Equisetum foliar treatment. I'm gonna drench da buggas! Stressing me out, that PM.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 25, 2013)

Me no like that post.

edit: has humidity been a problem?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 25, 2013)

Humidity actually has been the best ever. 35% on average I'd say. I've never had it that low... 

Most of the stuff I've found has been on leaves deeper into the scrog. I've been defoliating quite a bit daily in an effort to combat this, as well as to get rid of dead/dying foliage. I thing Highlander was right when he said he thought I looked alright. I think I'll be fine, too.

I sprayed my spray tonight a little after lights off. I hope it works. 

btw... Lambsbread-- holy. shit.  Every time I look at it I swear it's swelled up some more. And with at least two more weeks to go, according to internet sources (I'm sure I'm working with the hybrid which is 9-10 weeks, not the landrace original) this could get... nuts.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

just chiming in, sorry to hear the weed situation aint so good. i'm smoking hash, that's for sale, i feel ya pain man.

lambsbread is an ancient strain been around for a good while 

hope your good bro bo!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey thanks Donnie. I appreciate it. Looks like I'm gonna have a shitload of hash, too. 

Last night I took down the SCROG. All of it.

I went in yesterday morning to see how my Equisetum tea was working (seemed to be doing fine on parts that it made contact with). Upon starting to dig around, I noticed that the Agent Orange was getting ravaged by the PM. I was pretty bummed, but couldn't find any on the Deadhead, and I couldn't see any on the Lambsbread. I decide to chop the Orange down, and then as I'm finished I see the Lambsbread, upon much closer inspection, is just breeding the shit down in her lowers. Before I cut anything else though, I check out the OG again. Not a fucking trace, ANYWHERE. Thank god. The Deadhead was mostly cloudy trichs, too, so I don't feel too terrible about her coming down 5 days early. She yielded like a winner. Really thick, heavy colas. The Lambsbread and AO were just fucked, though. All and all I think I probably got 2-3 ounces of smokable cumulative... but man, the amount I was throwing into the hash pile was massive... in the ounces range.  I bagged it all up, and threw it in the freezer chest. I bet there were at LEAST 6+ ounces of really really nice bud that got chucked. The plastic bag was so heavy  I bet there was more. This was going to be a massive harvest.

So that is where I stand right now. I'm 100% gutted, and was practically in tears as I Edward Sciccorhands'ed the whole thing. I've got the dehue set to 40-45% rh, and the flowers are drying (hopefully not just molding more). I was vigilant as fook trimming off that PM. If I could see it starting to creep up the bud, I just chucked the whole thing. Yes, I had a very bad attitude while I was doing this. 

I don't need to wash the weed before I hash it, right? The bubblehash process in itself is what washes away the spores? 

Oh, and lastly. This is why you don't SCROG mother plants. I knew there were going to be problems, but not to this effect. PM isn't anything I'd ever had to deal with before. Learn from my dumbass. Only mainlines from now on.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

ah shit man you didn't throw all that trim in wet did ya? if so pull it out n dry it. the end result will be much better yield. leaves just stick together when you freeze em wet.

no, no need to wash it. no point man  PM touch wood is one of the few things i've managed to avoid so far. bugs and creepy crawlies i've had in droves but PM is a whole nother bitch


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 27, 2013)

Uh oh. Well, it's in there. 14 hrs now. Fuck me, lol. 

Thanks Don. Appreciate your help, brosef. Hey, we're all in it together, eh?  Hope you're having a good day, man.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

not the end of the world but i'd be in there pulling the bigger popcorn out to dry on a tray bro 

days going well. almost afraid to say it. shit goes bad when i do haha

hope your all good bru


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, definitely heading down to do just that. Stupid Bobo! 

Glad all is well in your camp, Don. Have you given a run at the ol DWC yet?? I'm gonna have to pop over to your pad again to check it out.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

well funny you should mention that brobo,

I've been getting bits n bobs to make a hydro cloner with a root medium and without. when momma's big enough i'm going to try and grodan clone a branch while it's attached to the plant and then remove it. going to start work on the mini dwc cloner tonight too though.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 27, 2013)

That sounds badass. When I get a moment I'll pop over. Be well brotha!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 27, 2013)

nee prob's man, i've just been up to check and she has better fog than the heated prop i got in the next chamber. already thinking i should have done bigger lol

thinking a cake save on top would do ace if i can get a not very deep bucket the same size. might be a hard as tough. bell clouche' i think is the real term. i'm calling mine ghettooooooo


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey man as long as it works, right? I've had some ghetto stuff work better than the posh, lol. Sounds like a badass little rig man. You can always make another one that is bigger


----------



## ReefBongwell (Feb 27, 2013)

That's really disappointing... haven't had that yet hope i don't! that and mites are about the only two common ones i haven't had to deal with yet... and crossing my fingers i don't or at least it's not for a long time... i couldn't handle that shit this harvest.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Hey man as long as it works, right? I've had some ghetto stuff work better than the posh, lol. Sounds like a badass little rig man. You can always make another one that is bigger


I already did  this clone is going in it all being well. Don't see need for rockwool etc but I've got some anyway if this goes tits up.

have a good one bo bro


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey buddy I feel bad for you. I was reading about your Lambsbread chunking out more every day and then next your garden is gone. I'm sure you did the right thing as far as taking everything down but yeah that must of been real hard, especially since the plants had really come along nicely. That's a lot of dough too bro that's tough. 

Well what's on deck now bobro : ?)

.....maybe a maintenance dose of a good pm killer would be good to incorporate into your routine after you get everything clean, like once a month or every few weeks. Good luck brother


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> That's really disappointing... haven't had that yet hope i don't! that and mites are about the only two common ones i haven't had to deal with yet... and crossing my fingers i don't or at least it's not for a long time... i couldn't handle that shit this harvest.


Yeah man, total failure over here, lol. Not fun, either. I understand the feeling everyone else goes through when they're chopping down all their hard work, and throwing it in the bin.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> I already did  this clone is going in it all being well. Don't see need for rockwool etc but I've got some anyway if this goes tits up.
> 
> have a good one bo bro


 Of course you did. Did you say that and I missed it? Either way, I like the way we think. Teamwork!  Thanks man. I still need to get to your thread. Didn't go anywhere but here yesterday for fear of seeing beautiful bud pr0n everywhere.



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey buddy I feel bad for you. I was reading about your Lambsbread chunking out more every day and then next your garden is gone. I'm sure you did the right thing as far as taking everything down but yeah that must of been real hard, especially since the plants had really come along nicely. That's a lot of dough too bro that's tough.
> 
> Well what's on deck now bobro : ?)
> 
> .....maybe a maintenance dose of a good pm killer would be good to incorporate into your routine after you get everything clean, like once a month or every few weeks. Good luck brother


Thanks HC. My own dumb fault on this one, I'm afraid. Maybe that's why it stings a bit more. At least I have a couple ozs to get me through until the next harvest. Everything is drying in the tent right now with the dehu on, and as soon as it's dry enough to throw into jars I'm washing everything. Scrubbing. Pulling out. Vaccuuuuum! Bleach. The whole 9 yards. The Lambsbread was looking amazing, you're right. That thing was going to yield a ton. The smoke from that one is great daytime fun, too. Perfect for listening to music and bopping around the cave, getting stuff done.

So the plan is... I'm going to continue using the Equisetum tea. I sprayed some on a couple succulents outside that had black mold spots on them, and a couple days later the spots were all gone, and the plants looked stoked. So I'm going to continue to use that as a treatment/preventative/whatever. Will probably cary some sort of regiment into the next flower cycle as long as possible. I think the stuff works well, I just think my over vegged, under trimmed canopy was too much for it to take.

Here are the strains I'm working with. 

Blueberry
Purple Alien OG
LA Cheese
Trainwreck
Headband
Girl Scout Cookies

Then waiting for sex on:

Pandora's Box
?p x Space Bomb1
Choco Chunky Monkey
Bubbleberry

They should be showing any day... I had three of the ?p's, and one threw out some nanners the other day for me already, so hopefully the other two that aren't showing yet are a couple fems. Bubbleberry and Pandora's both have great node structure, really tight and purdy. 8 weeks since they popped their heads up, so aaaannnny day...

Thanks for swinging by everyone. You keep me happy when I'm sad.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2013)

Blueberry Mainline


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

Dude are you cloning in situ? I'm going to soon. If not what are the big green bits man?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2013)

lol, no they are the velcro tie downs.... I do a wrap around the stems, and then you can see the white on the one pulling it down on the lefthand side.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 28, 2013)

sort of supercropping without the knuckle. smart.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2013)

Exactly... more of a LST really, but they're nice because they don't dig into the branches like some of the different wires out there. And they are easy to adjust... They're velcro and so they just stick to the side of the smart pots. I'm happy with the stuff.

If you haven't tried mainlining yet, I couldn't recommend it enough. Even if you don't spend all the time in the world getting everything the same length, it still does wonders.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Hey bud. I'm really sorry to hear about things. At least you got some smoke to hold you over. I hate PM. Suck you had to mess with it as well.

Those strains you are wroking with are like an all star line up to me. Should be good.



Bobotrank said:


> Thanks for swinging by everyone. You keep me happy when I'm sad.
> 
> _Last edited by Bobotrank; 02-28-2013 at 09:12 AM. Reason: last part was a little too much._



I'm bummed I missed the gushy stuff.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks Jig buddy. I feel the same way when trying to look on the bright side. It could have been worse. There could have been nothing salvageable. 

Oh, the edit? It was something along the lines of "keeping me warm when I'm cold" (which only my wife and furry dog get to do!). I didn't want the dog reading it and getting jealous!  

The good news is... 15 weeks! Hell yes. So psyched for you... and to feel it squirmy wormin' around in there is even better man! <<<HHB>>>


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks to you brother. Believe it or not you are a part of our house and family. Your support is palpable over here and I could never tell you how much it means. Lol... might end up naming the kid Bobo. hahaha.... ok, maybe not.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks man, that means a lot to me. I believe in the true power of the mantra, and I think that enough people thinking Happy, Healthy thoughts is great for everybody who is going through the pregnancy process. Especially you guys. 

Oh, and don't name him Bobo! lololololol He would get so picked on!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Thanks man, that means a lot to me. I believe in the true power of the mantra, and I think that enough people thinking Happy, Healthy thoughts is great for everybody who is going through the pregnancy process. Especially you guys.
> 
> Oh, and don't name him Bobo! lololololol He would get so picked on!



Since using HHB iv had a dream of holding my son lol this meditation may be too powerful for me  jkjk HHB all the way, jig!


edit: Iv also used HHL + HHP (HH ladies, HH plants) had dreams of jarring up lots of danky buds


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2013)

You pretty much can't go wrong with sprinkling a little HH+ on everything, lol. 

I've got a sleepy baby next to me. She doesn't want to get off of mom, lol. Little milk bandit. She's trying to get some work done. It's cute.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Feb 28, 2013)

I was going to say you have a good attitude as far as losing your garden (or most of) but you got the life mang  Glad thangs are good with everyone. Been cutting down on my evening coffee a little and I get so tired at night now lol. Except for tonight haha, got tired of being tired so I had a couple of cups. To go with the bong of DOG I smoked. Stuff has some kick for sure,,,,I see headband on your list good luck with it. My dog cut is headband dom.

Enjoy your little girl! You two will be playing hide and seek soon. I remember playing that with my daughter when she was about 10 months, she would laugh so hard. Taught her to play chess when she was 2 (well 2 3/4 ; )


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 28, 2013)

Send some of that mantra on over here Bobo, I just got a 600 watt and I'm going to need all the help I can get. lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I was going to say you have a good attitude as far as losing your garden (or most of) but you got the life mang  Glad thangs are good with everyone. Been cutting down on my evening coffee a little and I get so tired at night now lol. Except for tonight haha, got tired of being tired so I had a couple of cups. To go with the bong of DOG I smoked. Stuff has some kick for sure,,,,I see headband on your list good luck with it. My dog cut is headband dom.
> 
> Enjoy your little girl! You two will be playing hide and seek soon. I remember playing that with my daughter when she was about 10 months, she would laugh so hard. Taught her to play chess when she was 2 (well 2 3/4 ; )


Ah thanks man! I'd hang and drink coffee with you any night. And smoke lots of DOG, lol.  I had a rough 1.5 days of it, but like you said, there isn't that much to be bummed about. 

I can't wait for hide and go seek. We were just playing a game tonight where she takes my hat off. To tell you the truth I didn't think she'd do it, but she is a pro already. She can also tap dance on my balls real well. Probably gets that from her mother.



SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Send some of that mantra on over here Bobo, I just got a 600 watt and I'm going to need all the help I can get. lol


Hell yes. Welcome to the club man. Just give her love, and she will love you back.

Time to go foliar the veg crew in a bit. And get stonededer. That's a word, stonededer?


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks man. Have fun! Don't get too bline


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2013)

Argh, I'm totally at a stand still in regards to what I'm doing in my garden. I really, really want to run 4 x 7 gallon smart pots, but because I'm not sure who is what in terms of sex still, part of me is saying that I should do 9 x 3 gallon smarties instead... that it would help me fill in the blanks easier should I get a few more machos. Fooook.... I wish I would have flipped them a long while back to see sex, and then reverted back to full veg again after. 

Would love to hear what you guys think. I have a Pandora's Box, 2 x Bubbleberry, 2 x ?pxSB1, and 1 Choco Chunky Monkey that won't give it up!! Tell em Bobo wants to know, lol. I had one Monkey and one ?p throw balls on me quite awhile ago... this is day 66. Could the rest just be fems holding out on me?

In terms of clones that are ready to go, I have Girl Scout Cookies, Headband, Trainwreck, LA Cheese, Blueberry (this one is getting flowered for sure), and a Purple Alien OG. So not like there isn't some fire there, too.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2013)

Ok, just went down to my cave and have been playing around with some different smart pot setups in the tent. I'm thinking I'm going to go with 2 x 7 gallon, 1 x 5 gallon, and 4 x 3 gallon. Going to supplement with teas out of necessity most likely on the 3's, and possibly on the 5. 7's will be just water and some sugar... all will have super soil. Something like this...

The more I look, the more I like. Now just to figure what goes where. I think I just got excited.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 14, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Argh, I'm totally at a stand still in regards to what I'm doing in my garden. I really, really want to run 4 x 7 gallon smart pots, but because I'm not sure who is what in terms of sex still, part of me is saying that I should do 9 x 3 gallon smarties instead... that it would help me fill in the blanks easier should I get a few more machos. Fooook.... I wish I would have flipped them a long while back to see sex, and then reverted back to full veg again after.
> 
> Would love to hear what you guys think. I have a Pandora's Box, 2 x Bubbleberry, 2 x ?pxSB1, and 1 Choco Chunky Monkey that won't give it up!! Tell em Bobo wants to know, lol. I had one Monkey and one ?p throw balls on me quite awhile ago... this is day 66. Could the rest just be fems holding out on me?
> 
> In terms of clones that are ready to go, I have Girl Scout Cookies, Headband, Trainwreck, LA Cheese, Blueberry (this one is getting flowered for sure), and a Purple Alien OG. So not like there isn't some fire there, too.


How old are your plants? If they're over 4 weeks I bet you can tell what sex they are with a digital scope. I'm sexing'em at 3-4 weeks now for the most part -- sexing plants I visibly can't even make out details of the preflowers on.... sometimes I can't even visibly see if they have preflowers but i can see what they are in the scope.

If you don't have a life you can run all 7 gallons and do a double 12/12 shift like I am  I got no plans for travel the next two months and not enough flower space for the # of girls, so i'm just gonna be swapping'em out every 12 hours. It's going to be interesting though I gotta lightproof off 1/3 of the room to keep the sleeping girls in.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 14, 2013)

Hm, never tried it with a scope before. I like the way it sounds, though. Will have to give it a shot later on. 

I'm actually thinking of running my veg tent as an overflow flower tent.... put in whoever gets cut from the first round HPS tent. Never tried to flower with T5's, but bought a few red bulbs to throw into the mix... it's my last round for a few months, so figured what the hell. I'm not expecting much.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2013)

Well, no luck with the scope. Couldn't see anything that I couldn't see with my eyes... Looks like I'm just going to roll the dice. Going to up pot the bigger plants today, and maybe some of the smaller ones depending on my schedule. It's time to start this party up again.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 15, 2013)

That's what we like to here man. Funny I have been meaning to ask you for the last few days how the new batch was coming along. You really are rolling the dice I'm thinking brother good luck 

So normally males show first so your looking good there with the ccm and ?p, that would be three and if your coming up on 10 weeks veg then maybe your good with the other three plants. And least two out of ther three right haha . Are your clones going to get flipped with these that your waiting on? Any size to them?

Yeah maybe you will do pretty good with the ratio bobro! Do it up man!!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2013)

Thanks brudda! Glad to see you pokin' around the joint. 

I'm kinda thinking the same thing about the CCM and ?p.... and the others, too. I like your input, btw.. making me feel better about everything.

I think I'm going to throw my mainlined Blueberry in a 7 gallon pot. She deserves it, and is such a vigorous grower that I know she will fill in the pot. Plus, she's Blueberry.  Then for the other 7 and 5 gallon pots I'm thinking of picking two from the following, all of which are looking good and strong, with around 8 tops on each, give or take. 

Cookies
Headband
Trainwreck

Those are the three that I'm choosing between for the 2nd and 3rd spots. Whaddya think, HC? I also have that Purple Alien OG and a couple LA Cheese (cheese dom,  ), but I'm thinking I might throw those into the other tent and spread them out. 

I'm going to up pot all the seedlings into 3 gallons as well. Everyone will veg a few days, and then I'll do the flip with them and weed out any remaining males in my main flower tent, replacing them if necessary.

That's my plan. If you read it all, kudos. I swear I write this stuff down in part so I can see it and mull it over, lol. Love your input too tho, brosef


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 15, 2013)

What kind of scope? I've found the jeweler's loupes aren't good enough, though definitely better than plain eyesight. I'm not sure what the magnification is on my digital scope but it plugs in via USB to the laptop and i can maximize the view to the whole screen it's a lot easier to see. These are some of my scope shots - not all definitive... but I find the more I do it the better I am getting. Things I've noticed:

Preflowers often appear on one side of the plant and not the other (at first)
Preflowers usually not on the lowest nodes.
Always at the newest (but still only one side) but may also be the smallest there. I usually have my best luck about 2-3 nodes down from the top. 
You may see preflowers that are not definitive and ones that are on the same plant. If you don't find them at first or you can't tell, keep checking i regularly find multiple preflowers with the scope but can only tell for sure which it is on one preflower.
It's never for sure a female until you see pistils.
It is for sure a male once it forms a claw holding a ball.
Any that I think are probably boys but not sure I put in the dark for a couple of days and the preflowers will extend on a thin stalk and become more ball like if they're male. 

This one you can just see the two pistils sticking out of the tip - I wasn't sure if it was a boy at first -- the boys sometimes look like female preflowers that are extra hairy.

Future nuts growing on a stipule (!?)

One of the few real definitive ones

Pretty sure this one ended up female

Most likely a female too

Probably female

Female -- you couldn't tell that with a normal scope

Nuts. Probably wouldn't be able to tell without the digital scope

Could go either way looks female

Nuts

Nuts

Nuts


If I remember right I was gonna call this one a boy and then later found a female preflower with pistils on it. Could be wrong though. It could be both a boy and a girl I'm gonna have to keep an eye on'em just to be sure


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

Play a slideshow of pr0n to them lol... Should get them to show their privates.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 15, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> Play a slideshow of pr0n to them lol... Should get them to show their privates.



is it wrong that i've been jizzing on top of my female plants to try and create a human-cannabis hybrid?? i've actually been collecting the semen and spreading it by hand because i've heard you shouldn't just let it fly at random. too far?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2013)

Wha?!  Please, no pictures of that! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

lol its a great tea additive.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 15, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Wha?!  Please, no pictures of that! ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Gives a whole new meaning to the term 'bud porn' eh??   Spreading your seed?

Skeet skeet skeet bitches!

Bet you didn't think this was the direction your thread was taking when you woke up eh Bobo?


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 15, 2013)

Skeet Skeet Skeet!

&#8203;lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol, you guys are funny. Fucking funny  

Hey, this thread drives itself, lol. I'm gonna go get high and transplant. I've been waitin all day for this. 

SKEET SKEET! Blueberry, Headband, and... trainwreck? Cookies? Alien OG?! Fuck. I just can't decide.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 15, 2013)

trainwreck... i wasn't super impressed with alien og (it was decent)... never had the cookies but some say it's not all that... i say trainwreck but then again 2/3 of my plants are trainwreck crosses right now so...  i'd probably like gsc for the flavor/armoa though so maybe that


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, I'm thinking trainwreck. This stuff is supposed to be like the old school tw... And I need some more sativa in my garden.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 16, 2013)

Just beware trainwreck's well known for hermie traits depending on the source


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up. This cut came from Harborside, and they were claiming it's greatness. Looking at the final product, it looked good to me.

edit: and btw, Cookies are ok. Yeah, they get you high, and taste like minty dirt, but really I just smoke them so I can go to sleep. I've gone through a couple oz's of them, so the excitement has kinda worn off I guess. A beautiful plant, but too much like OG in my experience/in my mind.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 16, 2013)

I gotta nail down a cutting to help me sleep too. Need one that both makes you need sleep as well as works as a muscle relaxant. Some strains seem to be great for it, some don't help at all.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2013)

Happy saturday brother what's good!

Speaking of skunk haha, went 1/5 female with mine. Oh well should be easy picking a nice stud lol. I as well am waiting on sex with my resin dripper GA x Blue Dream doms. Haven't even looked closely yet, just an exorcise in futility if you ask me. I've looked at them with loops, scopes etc over the years,,,,when they are ready they will show


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I gotta nail down a cutting to help me sleep too. Need one that both makes you need sleep as well as works as a muscle relaxant. Some strains seem to be great for it, some don't help at all.


My Deadhead OG puts me right to sleep. Has a great body high that I liken to Headband... same sort of narcotic face squeeze... feels like you've got a lead dentist cape on your whole body, too. I enjoy it.



Highlanders cave said:


> Happy saturday brother what's good!
> 
> Speaking of skunk haha, went 1/5 female with mine. Oh well should be easy picking a nice stud lol. I as well am waiting on sex with my resin dripper GA x Blue Dream doms. Haven't even looked closely yet, just an exorcise in futility if you ask me. I've looked at them with loops, scopes etc over the years,,,,when they are ready they will show


Ha, sounds like me cracking the BMF's. I think I was 1/5 as well. That one though... she was a winner!   You eyeballing any of those studs yet, ya stud?  Hope all is well with the lady as well...

Not much over here. Just drinking some coffee, and then I have to go to and work today  Would rather be here in the garden instead taking care of some stuff. And hanging with Mom and babes... it's been a busy week for some reason, but doesn't feel like it should have been. 

Enjoy your the day for me, Caveman! I'll be back this eve, probably tired and stoned.  Take care.


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

Hope your day goes smoothly Borbro!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2013)

Thanks bud! I'm flyin' this coup as we speak. Catch ya later!


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 16, 2013)

Stuck around to click that like button about 80 times did ya? lol


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

Haha... if my dad was around he'd say to quit playing grabass. Lol. You guys have too much fun. 

Hope your work day ain't too tough... and hope the rest of you enjoy the weekend.  

I think I'm going to pop some beans soon. Caseyband, Psycho Killer (sativa leaning pheno), and another TBD. And today is day 1 of 12/12 for my gals. Really not sure why i'm giving you my update here. But there you go.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Haha... if my dad was around he'd say to quit playing grabass. Lol. You guys have too much fun.
> 
> Hope your work day ain't too tough... and hope the rest of you enjoy the weekend.
> 
> I think I'm going to pop some beans soon. Caseyband, Psycho Killer (sativa leaning pheno), and another TBD. And today is day 1 of 12/12 for my gals. Really not sure why i'm giving you my update here. But there you go.


Nice jig! I have a few a few caseyband beans left too maybe I'll pop them at the same time as you. I don't remember how many I gave you but I remember it was half of what I had left. It's real similiar to the dog but lower yeilding and right now (well always lol) space is at a premium. Getting about time to do some remodleing up there though and get some more room to work with


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 16, 2013)

I got some real good stuff sitting in my cabinet. Was joking with my wife... I said I shouldn't tell you what I have that you sent me... you might want some back, lol.

But seriously, if you have lost anything let me know.

Hope work is going well Bobo... I'm enjoying the day for you.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 16, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> I got some real good stuff sitting in my cabinet. Was joking with my wife... I said I shouldn't tell you what I have that you sent me... you might want some back, lol.
> 
> But seriously, if you have lost anything let me know.
> 
> Hope work is going well Bobo... I'm enjoying the day for you.


Thanks man. I had a good day working, actually. Was on a big plot of untamed land up north, and my dog was running around having the time of his life, which made me real happy. Running through creeks, and rolling in godknowswhat. Wife came along with the baby, too, and we made a little day of it. Great work day. I'm a lucky guy. 



Highlanders cave said:


> Nice jig! I have a few a few caseyband beans left too maybe I'll pop them at the same time as you. I don't remember how many I gave you but I remember it was half of what I had left. It's real similiar to the dog but lower yeilding and right now (well always lol) space is at a premium. Getting about time to do some remodleing up there though and get some more room to work with


I can't wait to see the addition to the room. That is bad ass dude. Does that mean we get 2x as much bud pr0n, too?? I hope so!  I'm really interested to see the Caseybands. I think you'd shown me fotos before, but I can't recall. I have so many of those crosses. I was going to pop some Qleaner's this round, but got ahead of myself. Next beans I pop, those are in there for sure. I've been diggin on the citrus lately. 



jigfresh said:


> Haha... if my dad was around he'd say to quit playing grabass. Lol. You guys have too much fun.
> 
> Hope your work day ain't too tough... and hope the rest of you enjoy the weekend.
> 
> I think I'm going to pop some beans soon. Caseyband, Psycho Killer (sativa leaning pheno), and another TBD. And today is day 1 of 12/12 for my gals. Really not sure why i'm giving you my update here. But there you go.


Lol, sounds like my freshman year gym teacher. Called everyone limp dicks, needle dicks... lol. Guy was classic. I saw him in the local movie store one night, then he disappeared. When he reappeared he was trying to discreetly hold a porno vid behind his back. Epic. They don't make em like they used to, lol.

Btw Jig, I love hearing updates about your garden man. You can post em here anytime, brosef. Glad you enjoyed the day, too, btw. . . 



whodatnation said:


> Stuck around to click that like button about 80 times did ya? lol


Is that how many times it was? Gee, I lost count


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 22, 2013)

What's good in the hood mon ami : ?)


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 23, 2013)

Hey HC, how's it going man. Hadn't really felt like being on the forums too much this week. I dunno. Prolly just me...

Have been working in the garden a lot trying to get things ready to flip over... lots of transplanting, and LST going on. The Headband that I transplanted shocked really bad... I've never had a plant do that to me before. I was super gentle with her, but still all her leaves were just hanging down like she wanted to give up. She doing much better now, but sure was strange. Still waiting to see the sex on a bunch of seed plants as well. They're all getting transplanted no matter what, so we'll see who chucks balls when I flip the switch. Should be sometime this next week... thinking Tues or Wednesday hopefully. btw, every time I start messing around with my Blueberry cut she just stinks of fruit...getting me all psyched to grow her out.

I'm gonna make some coffee and poke around a bit. Hope you're all good in the hood bro.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 23, 2013)

You use superthrive bobo? Never transplant without it. I never have problems when I do (unless I overwater, like I did this time with the stupid smartpots *grumble*  ). Owl you are welcome to all these f'in 5 gallon smartpots -- not using'em again. Will buy more airpots


----------



## whodatnation (Mar 23, 2013)

Hang in there buddy.

​


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 24, 2013)




----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 24, 2013)

Bobro just got blitzkieged by the bongwell hehe ; !)


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 24, 2013)

Whoa, I just got my fill of kittens and my little pony for the next 12 months. Thanks Bongwell. I can only imagine how stoned you had to get in order to find all that wonderful artwork!  

Coffee time.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 24, 2013)

You wouldn't believe it... I was laughing the whole time I was finding those and posting them... and then when I hit the submit button, I thought 'this may be the best post i've ever made' lol.

Good times.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 24, 2013)

I think it was. How'd you know I like MLP?


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 24, 2013)

Haha I don't but I saw that and I probably laughed the hardest on that one... for obvious reasons  friendship magic!


----------



## Snafu1236 (Mar 25, 2013)

lol awesome. Hang in there!

-Snaf


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2013)

Top of the mornin brotha. What a nice morning,,,,sun is shining in the porch windows, pushing 70 in the jungle already. Bout to pour my third cup lol, take my second rip of this bongo o dog and put my feet up and trim. Oops need music lol

Have a good day mang!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 26, 2013)

Heyyy what's up guys. Thanks for swingin by to make sure I wasn't dead.

Had to cull my last Bubbleberry yesterday. Took forever, but it threw some balls on me. Everyone in the flowering tent is looking good though. Hitting their stride now, and I'll probably flip as early as tomorrow. Super bummed about the Bubbleberry though. I think I only have 2 or 3 beans of that one left... hopefully there's a girl in there waiting for me.

There are still a couple more plants that are holding out sex wise. I think I've got a ?pxSB pegged as a boy, but the other one is looking to be a girl, and a Pandora's that is giving me no hints at all. Oh, and Choco Chunky Monkey is not telling me much either. I tell ya... the flowering tent is going to be packed though.  Hopefully it'll give me enough smoke to get me through a few months with no growing. We shall see.

Drinking coffee, and TCB'n this morning. 

[video=youtube;aJprEyXMrIk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJprEyXMrIk[/video]


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 26, 2013)

Bummer dude... I'm gonna be so pissed if I have any that come up like that... just because of the loss of what could've been...  i'm gonna have to keep a good eye on'em they're in real close quarters it's only gonna take one set of nuts to knock up the entire grow


----------



## Highlanders cave (Mar 26, 2013)

Did someone say taking care of business...


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Mar 31, 2013)

sup brobo! been a while since we've seen the girls hint hint. lol hope your good man. how far into 12/12 are you with the plants not showing?


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2013)

Top of the mornin' to ya Donnie. Just a couple of days in... but the plants are well established from seed, and I would hope be showing a litte more by now. It's ok though, just going to have to move some things around if I see any signs of nanners.

And yes, pictures are LONG overdue  . . . I'll get some going here in a bit! 

About to grab some coffee, and catch up with everyone. Hope you're having a good one, bro!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah hate when they don't flower up as fast as you hope for them too. It's like they want to do things on their own schedule!! I'm not walking into the flower room checking on you guys half a dozen times a day for nothing girls - bud the fuck up!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2013)

Hey Bongwell. Top of the mornin' to ya. It's only day 3 now of 12/12 so I'm not overly concerned. I do wish more would have shown some preflowers though. 

Been spraying Equisetum, and will be watering about half of the girls today. Some of these girls are really bulking up already.... like the Headband. Really nice growth structure. Glad I took a cutting of her. Whatever shock she had is gone certainly gone now, and she's making up for lost time. Can see the color change in both her and the Trainwreck as their roots dig deeper into the Super Soil and are starting to really turn a darker green. I guess they were both a little hungry. If they stay healthy and PM free they should both yield nicely.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 31, 2013)

Sweet yeah I love the deep dark green heading into flower to try and stave off the early yellowing I just mixed up a fresh can of super soil (original recipe) to do cut vs cut comparison with my modified recipe to see which turns out better (if there's any difference at all). The only difference in mine is it's more guano based than blood/bone meal (still has a little for some fast release) and some extra additives like compost with alfalfa meal, rock phosphate, kelp meal, etc. I also reclaimed a 32 gallon can full of used soil from the last grow... amended it with a super soil mix that's geared more towards veg (higher N, less P), it's gonna be my new veg soil mix once they're out of the baby stage  I'm gonna grow some crazy big bushes this time. I have 4 grades of soil now -- seedling/clone, base (plain roots) and super soil... and 2 different grades of super soil for flower lol

What is Equisetum??


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice, I'm just starting to try and reuse soil... er, more like save up soil to reamend and then reuse. I've got awhile before I'll be at that point, though.

Equisetum is just the Latin term for Horsetail. I've been spraying it as a preventative measure. Working great so far, and the plants love the Silica from it, too. Nugs made a tutorial on it I believe, although he uses powder instead of the shredded product (which I prefer over the powder).


----------



## aeviaanah (Mar 31, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> Nice, I'm just starting to try and reuse soil... er, more like save up soil to reamend and then reuse. I've got awhile before I'll be at that point, though.
> 
> Equisetum is just the Latin term for Horsetail. I've been spraying it as a preventative measure. Working great so far, and the plants love the Silica from it, too. Nugs made a tutorial on it I believe, although he uses powder instead of the shredded product (which I prefer over the powder).


If you have a large enough amount of soil you may be able to start a compost, add spent soil to compost, stir and reuse. A large enough pile would allow it to become perpetual id imagine.
I guess the other option is to just reuse the soil, pasteurize then add beneficial microbes and nutrients during the growing cycle?
I thought you stopped shop for a while? Back in flower already? Sorry im in and out of social.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Mar 31, 2013)

Yeah the sad thing is since I'm gonna move after next grow all this dirt's gonna go to waste unless I move locally... definitely not taking 3 trash cans of dirt to cali (or wherever I end up). But it'll be a good expiriment...What state you live in btw bobo?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 1, 2013)

aeviaanah said:


> If you have a large enough amount of soil you may be able to start a compost, add spent soil to compost, stir and reuse. A large enough pile would allow it to become perpetual id imagine.
> I guess the other option is to just reuse the soil, pasteurize then add beneficial microbes and nutrients during the growing cycle?
> I thought you stopped shop for a while? Back in flower already? Sorry im in and out of social.


Hey Aev! Just got back into flower again... just finished up one a little while ago, too.  But the last one was probably my worst grow ever, so I'm just erasing it from the books. The weed is damn potent, though. Just not enough of it. 

I think you can reuse or recompose soils pretty easily... I was reading someplace that sulphur is a big one in helping build soil back up again... I'll be doing it at some point... 



ReefBongwell said:


> Yeah the sad thing is since I'm gonna move after next grow all this dirt's gonna go to waste unless I move locally... definitely not taking 3 trash cans of dirt to cali (or wherever I end up). But it'll be a good expiriment...What state you live in btw bobo?


Not movin with your dirt?! Whodat moved back to LA from CO with his soil... and everything else he owned. You can, too!

Gotta run. Rainy work day. Fun!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 1, 2013)

I'll have to check with him... I was thinking the agricultural checkpoints wouldn't let you bring that in... but I was planning on trying to bypass those on side roads since i'll probably have stuff hidden in the truck.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 1, 2013)

I'd be careful with side roads. In my head they check anyone driving down those roads better than at the actual checkpoint.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 1, 2013)

Seriously! . . . . .


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 1, 2013)

Yeah I had thought of that too... and especially they're looking for people in rental trucks too. I'm thinking I may have to overnight cuttings to a friend and have him keep'em til I get there and then just pack up equipment... are you allowed to bring dirt through those ag checkpoints? And isn't that just gonna give'm an excuse to search you more thoroughly? I mean who else but a grower is gonna move with their dirt 

I'll probably have to have two cars though will probably see if i can convince my friend in ca to let me fly him out and have him help me drive to CA  Then I could keep the truck clean and ride behind it in my car with cuts and other stuff in there... that way if there's any heat, they'll pull the forward truck over and my car would just pass by and wait. That's the ticket... will still have to go the side roads though at least around the ag checkpoints... because a lead car does you no good going through the ag checkpoint.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2013)

Wha you talkin bout wilson. Ag checkpoints??

Think I been to most of the states even that hell where you live : !) Never seen an ag check point 

Puff puff Cindy>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 1, 2013)

There's ag checkpoints on every major highway leading into CA. They wanna keep the fruit flies n shit out.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 1, 2013)

Gotcha ; !)

They ought to be concentrating on keeping the spics out. Wait a min did I say that Build that fucking wall haha


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 1, 2013)

I took 2 cans of soil with me, had 6 more (used but still good) left behind . I had a big ass rental truck with my car on a dolly... Didnt have any checkpoints but everything was CLEAN, except for all my seeds I had stashed away. Between cost of gas and the pain of lugging it around maybe just making more when you get there would work best. I do still cringe when I think about all that soil  ;teardrops;

Edit: funny I ordered a bail of promix yesterday,,, compost needs more time and my ladies are on a tight schedule! lol


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 2, 2013)

Nothing can come between a boy and his soil!  Yeah, that does sound rough...and costly. I had no idea you had so much soil.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

Cheap as dirt, now that's some BS haha


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 2, 2013)

Will try and update this a little more thoroughly a bit later. Got a lot going on today. Chuggin' right along in flower... day 5 or so. This was taken yesterday at day 4 however. Probably a ton of difference between the two shots.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

I rung up a couple of ladies last night.
the grow is looking great bobo!


----------



## SpliffAndMyLady (Apr 2, 2013)

Looking good, nice ML's. So how many/what size pots did you end up cramming in their?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 2, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> I rung up a couple of ladies last night.
> the grow is looking great bobo!


Ya did, huh? How're they looking?  I bet. . . 

Thanks for the kind words. I'd just sprayed them with their Equisetum, so they were lookin' a lil droopy. They're really starting to kick into gear. I'm so excited! 



SpliffAndMyLady said:


> Looking good, nice ML's. So how many/what size pots did you end up cramming in their?


Thanks Spliff. I've got a Blueberry and a Headband both in 7 gal, Trainwreck is in a 5 gallon, then I have 3x 3 gallon pots, and a 1 gallon. Don't ask about the 1 gallon, lol... long story. I'm feeling eager to build them a better stadium seating setup, but I don't have shit for free time right now.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 2, 2013)

I was referring to the canopy rings


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 3, 2013)

Good thinking with the tomatoe cages bobro, those are will work great. I used to have a bunch, haven't seen them in a long time but they are not soemthing you throw out. Nice size containers too, mind if I pick your brain and get a yeild est per container? 

Thanks brother!

Puffin and passin some Cindy pineapple on a crystal blue morning in the green mountains>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks HC. I've used one tomato cage before, and it worked great on a little outdoor plant I had. I think I'll really be needing them to help hold things together once I get some heavier buds going. I'm anticipating pulling out the old bamboo stakes, too.

I'm honestly not sure how much I'll be yielding off these big pots, though. Based on the amount they've grown on top of the soil I'd hope that they've gotten pretty well established underneath, too. Headband has 6 really solid main stalks, Blueberry has at least 8, and both are really starting to stretch out. If I just got a half lb outta my tent this round I'd be psyched. I feel like if nothing were to go wrong that wouldn't be a problem, but we know things aren't always that easy.  

Agent Orange puff puff pufffffff paaaaaasssssssssss (Yours sounds better tho!)


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 3, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> I feel like if nothing were to go wrong that wouldn't be a problem, but we know things aren't always that easy.


Damn straight... i'm watching my plants so happy every day knowing the potential and just hoping things go as planned... after my last grow i know the pain of failed expectations.  nothing worse than going from your best to your worst harvest.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 3, 2013)

No shit dude. That was me last harvest, too. I'd never had any "real" issues to speak of. I think I got 3 ounces... Terrible. I'm praying like hell I can keep the PM at bay this round. I'm spraying Horsetail mixed at 25% strength every other day. I'm a paranoid fuk. Can't wait til week 4 so I can defoliate them all, and get more air moving.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 3, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> Damn straight... i'm watching my plants so happy every day knowing the potential and just hoping things go as planned... after my last grow i know the pain of failed expectations.  nothing worse than going from your best to your worst harvest.


But the best part is turning those failures into something, and combing back even better. That failure has made bobo a better grower, in a way...  right bobo!







edit: *Im not familiar with horse tail*, only donkey, I'll be here all week.... but too much of a good thing can be bad.


editedit: 25%. slipped by


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh yeah, if this grow turns out as good as it looks like it's going to (last grow never looked this good) there's definitely gonna be an extra high of going from the bad harvest to a great one.


----------



## genuity (Apr 4, 2013)

lurkin.....................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 4, 2013)

woooooot bumpin it. dig the purpl colours, LED's make weed look like some alien plants from outer 9 lol. lookin good bobro!


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 4, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> But the best part is turning those failures into something, and combing back even better. That failure has made bobo a better grower, in a way...  right bobo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So true. One must learn from their victories and their losses. Either way I'm learning!

BTW, the Horsetail works great! My plants absolutely love it, and I don't think you can give them too much per se. It's loaded with Silicates, and I've been at it with them for over a couple weeks now with zero signs of them not liking it. 



ReefBongwell said:


> Oh yeah, if this grow turns out as good as it looks like it's going to (last grow never looked this good) there's definitely gonna be an extra high of going from the bad harvest to a great one.


Thanks Bongwell. Yeah, last round was an experiment gone terrrribly wrong. Like Frankenstein. Or Frankenweed.  I'm feeling much better about this round.



genuity said:


> lurkin.....................


Lurk away my friend!



Don Gin and Ton said:


> woooooot bumpin it. dig the purpl colours, LED's make weed look like some alien plants from outer 9 lol. lookin good bobro!


Thanks Don! I kinda like it too, to tell you the truth. It's nice when you're in there working with the plants, as the two color temps mixing is a little lighter feeling on the eyes. Not so HPS feeling (which, btw, forgot to mention I threw a new bulb in the ol 600 this round as well).

Thanks for swinging by you guys. It's been a busy week over here for me, which not much time to chat. Should be getting a little more mellow for a couple days though... just in time for some pr0n updates.

Oh, and I'm 99% sure that my Pandora's Box is a girl, and about 95% my ?PxSB is too. This makes me very happy.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 4, 2013)

How's it going bobro the weekend is almost here man : !)

So maybe you are just trying to erase that last grow from your mind lol, but let's hear about the weed if you don't mind. Wondering especially about subs AO and the Lambsbread you grew. The latter is a jamaican strain, right? That was a popular strain in high school. Mexican was the schwag and colombian gold, jamaican and panama red were the shit when I was in school. The first three were pretty common. Sensie came on the scene towards the late seventies and blew everything out of the water. Came from hawaii back then. Everything else was brown and that was green with red hairs. Can still taste it lol.

Have a good one brother


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 4, 2013)

Hey man, I know. End of week again already... my time is flying. It's scary!

I really like both of the strains to tell you the truth. The Agent Orange has a great smell and taste.... a lot like the Tangerine cut from CO that I was smoking for so long. Very Orange-y. Some people say it's kinda weak, but mine was pretty legit, and I have a good tolerance. What would I liken it to for comparison. . . Lots of Headband-ish qualities in the high with some face squeezy goodness and get her done sativa power. How's that?

Lambsbread... this shit is nuts. Smells like rotten fruit and duck pate. I've been hoarding it, as I have the smallest amount of the three strains. The high is absolute fire... probably so uppidy because I had to pull it a little early. Long lasting for me... a friend and I smoked a joint of it, and an hour later we looked at each other and both declared we were still sufficiently baked. Real baked. I'd recommend it.

And dude, if you can, grow yourself some Deadhead OG. Just trust me on this. Gotta go. Baby time.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 4, 2013)

Sounds like you got lucky bobo! I'm a tga fan but AO is one of the ones i don't have a lot of interest in because of it's rep for being more mid range in general... but i've heard there are solid phenos of it... just not common... but the orange is supposed to be, and dunno if you got it but there's supposed to be that SUPER orange pheno. you definitely got lucky... did you get super lucky and get the yielder as well?

Lambsbread sounds like the kind of stuff I like... owl's ace of spades pheno he grew out was like that for me... stupid baked for hours. you REALLY shoulda got a cut of that owl... that one was pretty special stuff


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 5, 2013)

hmmmmm panama red. an that was some weed. psychedelic colour changes and high as i've ever been. think i'm going to have a bubbler of some smelly fingerez for wake n bake (smelly cherry x SLH) stinky pinky to the punters or cherry haze. smells like cherry cream soda. resin profile is amazin and the high all straight UP


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 5, 2013)

sounds badazz.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 5, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> hmmmmm panama red. an that was some weed. psychedelic colour changes and high as i've ever been. think i'm going to have a bubbler of some smelly fingerez for wake n bake (smelly cherry x SLH) stinky pinky to the punters or cherry haze. smells like cherry cream soda. resin profile is amazin and the high all straight UP


That does sounds totally deeeelish! Old skool genetics ftw!

Bongwell, I think I might have had a super orangey pheno. It came from Harborside, and their cuts are normally preeeeetty legit.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 5, 2013)

Nice sounds like you got a good deal on that one... someone actually hooked'em up with a selected pheno  i'm looking forward to shit like that when I get to CA  I take it that means you are in CA bobo? San fran area or just visited? Maybe someday we'll get together and smoke if I can get my ass down there.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 5, 2013)

Yeah I live here. Born and bred.

Harborside, from all my experiences there, has always had really top quality clones. I've never been disappointed, and the people who work there really know their stuff. A pretty damn good resource if I do say so myself. My pheno of AO had a lot of weight to it... I wasn't dissapointed with how much bud there was. And the smell taste is nuts. One of the most pungent strains I've come across from the citrus realm.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 6, 2013)

Ok, update from the tent. We are in a little over a week now. Everybody is high fiving. Life is good.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 6, 2013)

gave that ?p x sb the most love directly under the bulb... that la cheese next to it looks to be a lil shaded lol

Everything looks great bobo!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 6, 2013)

I was going to give you two likes on the update bobro...........LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! there. Whole bunch of them for ya

Great idea on the color code, makes it easy  Oh and your plants really are high fiving lol, they look real good. 

Well that was my break lol, talk to ya man 

......puff puff pass Cindy>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 6, 2013)

Love the flower room reminds me a lot of mine  Your trainwreck looks almost exactly like my chernobyl x space jills, so guess maybe my chernojills are trainwreck dom...


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 6, 2013)

no pics betsy... odds are overfeeding or watering


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 6, 2013)

whodatnation said:


> gave that ?p x sb the most love directly under the bulb... that la cheese next to it looks to be a lil shaded lol
> 
> Everything looks great bobo!


I did give her the sweet spot. Something tells me I won't regret it, either. And btw, after I snapped this pic I turned a pot over and put it under the Cheese.  Stadium seating! 



Highlanders cave said:


> I was going to give you two likes on the update bobro...........LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! LIKE! there. Whole bunch of them for ya
> 
> Great idea on the color code, makes it easy  Oh and your plants really are high fiving lol, they look real good.
> 
> ...


Thanks Caveman! Yeah, color code helps I've found. Hiiiii five! 



Betsy601 said:


> ]Noticed a couple of curled leaves today... is this over feeding?


What Bongwell said... no pics, but I'd assume the same based off of what you're saying.

Btw, Bongwell, weird. I multiqouted you, but it's not taking it. Lameness. Anyway, the Trainwreck leaves are really unique looking... I'd say they are tell tale that you've got what you say you've got. I'll try and zip over and take a look.



edit: Yeah Bongwell, that ChernoJill definitely looks TW dom... at least in the leaves.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 6, 2013)

I will NOT be multiquoted!!!  what's unique about the trainwreck leaves? just posted a shot of my chernobyl cross that looks like yours in my thread if you wanna look and tell me if you think it looks like your trainwreck.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 6, 2013)

I just went back and edited... definitely has some TW in it I'd say....

The leaves just seem so... I dunno. Very sativa in structure, but it's the way that they come around down towards the stem. All the TW that I've seen has had that same look. If you have Dank 2.0 you can see what I'm talking about in the section about Bloodwreck (I believe)... 

My TW's leaves look a little weird to me right now quite frankly. She's been treated the same as everyone else, but has those ridges in a lot of her newer growth. I'm not really worried... Just something I noticed. I'm sure it'll go away.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 6, 2013)

Nice... I was hoping for a trainwreck pheno - the irony is none of my timewrecks really have that same look. Have to figure that one out  I would think out of 9 female timewrecks, at least one of them would be the same sort of trainwreck pheno. They're more hybridized I guess. I don't really care as long as they're killer once they're done and I get cuts of the ones that were  it doesn't look i'll get a cut on this trainwreck pheno one looks like I'll have to reveg if it's the bomb.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 16, 2013)

Knock knock knock (cough cough cough),,,,Hello Mrs Bobotrank, can bobro come out and play ; ?)

How are things in the bobo cave my brudda?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 17, 2013)

I know, right? Sorry, have been a little MIA... lurking about, just been super busy and trying to stay in the zone.

The girls will be at 3 weeks on Friday, and already the smell is starting to get good, and I can see trichs setting up around the tent. If we can get to the end of the cycle without too many issues with PM this could very well be my best yield based on the growth I'm seeing out of the Blueberry and Headband. Trainwreck, too... she's looking like a winner in that department.

Anyway, I've gotta meeting in a hour, so I gotta split. My wife had pretty much turned the whole biz over to me, as her job as milk factory is pretty much full time these days. This makes me extra busy, but I'm still allowed to grow my plants, so I'm happy. 

Hope you guys are all doing well. Will try and get some pr0nage up in here asap.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 17, 2013)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2013)

He's not going to show you pics of his honey feeding the baby you perv hehe


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 17, 2013)

Seriously perv! Lololol


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 17, 2013)

Glad to hear that your doing good my brother and just busy. That's part of raising a family,,,,just wait till you have your next one. Free time becomes a very precious commodity. Very cool that your honey is on board with your garden mang 

Talk to ya


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 17, 2013)

I know, that's what I hear. 1 kid is just play... 2 is for real. That scares me. It's all good though!

But yeah, she is cool with shit, which is good. As soon as this round is done I'm cleaning everything. I've got a negative ion genie that should help in sterilizing the whole room, along with a bucket and a bottle of bleach. I've been slowly moving everything that is in the room into it's own little plastic rubbermaid sorta bin. Super organized. When this round is done I'm prolly gonna chill for a little bit. I need a break... when my grows are good, I'm psyched. But battling this PM kinda took the fun out of it for me... too much worrying. Just as I feel like I'm hitting my stride and such. When I come back I'm probably going to start with a round of clones... run all 1 strain, and do a bunch of 1 gallon containers. As I'm doing that I'll be popping some beans in my veg. Lemon Qleaner x Caseyband will be on that list for sure, along with a few others. . . 

Alright, that's enough procrastinating for me. Hope you're having a good one, Caveman. Thanks for bringing some good vibes over my way.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 19, 2013)

hey man i never thought to ask are you med carded up, guessing not?!

bleach ftw. taught me valuable lesson anything mixed with water that turns cloudy, you stay the fuck away from you. couple of spirits turn cloudy like that, they are on the banned list, tesquila and sambuca.

fuck pm, that's a for life job or manage the condition, you heard of oxyplus?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 19, 2013)

Yuppers, I've got a card. From a growers standpoint I feel like I'd be foolish not to have some sort of padding on me just in case. And there are of course other bennies as well. 

I've not heard of Oxyplus, but I've tried the whole array thus far. Oxidate, Greencure, Serenade, H2O2... Just recently the horsetail tea doesn't seem like it's been enough. The thing that has kept the mold at bay the longest has been AACT believe it or not. I'm still finding a leaf here a leaf there, though, which worries the fuck outta me. Once these buds start to properly stack up I'll just be crossing my fingers and holding my breath, I guess. Fucking PM.

It must be late for you... and you must be drunk? Just guessing. If I'm up that late I'm usually lit. That sounds like fun right about now. I'm gonna go smoke a bong instead. 

Hope alls well with you Donnie boy!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2013)

Morning brother how's it going!

Getting into the busy season for you huh, especially with mom having her own job now. Hey I'm just wondering why a dehumidifier and a fan won't work to keep the pm away. You shouldn't have to be worrying about your girls and spraying them with all kinds of crap. That's a buzzkill for sure.

Hope you get a nice harvest from this crop to tide you over till you start another round. Just getting my engines started over here in the cave, need another cup or three though lol, talk to ya mang have a great weekend


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 20, 2013)

Hey HC! Top of the morn- er, afternoon, I guess. Yeah, your guess is as good as mine. I've got so much airflow in the tent it's just nuts. The dehu would help keep temps a little more constant during the nighttime cycle though... Me thinks me will give it a go. Anything that helps at this point is mandatory.

I need to come over and check out your pad. Have you started on your expansion yet??


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 20, 2013)

No I haven't and probably won't now till maybe fall. Unless I get ubber motivated haha. Now that spring is here I'm getting stuff done outside around the house trying to make it look pretty sharp. It's been a cold spring though, still another week or so before I can paint it. Doing up the landscaping with new flowers, cleaning out my tiny little woods lol, stuff like that. Worked on building a stone wall today next to a new flower bed on one side of the house. Need to look respectable and all that and I'm pretty proud of my house plus it's over 110 yrs old 

Ok,,,so I thought I was asking a silly question about using a dehumidifier as I assumed that you were using one. Next question,,,why are you not : ?)

.....yes you should come over and check it out man,,,I'll put you to work lol. A day or two and we would have that grow room all remodeled!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 20, 2013)

Yeah gotta keep up appearances so questions don't get asked 

i need to get a dehumidifier myself


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 21, 2013)

That is a good question. Don't know why I wasn't running it before. I guess bc my rh is normally pretty good-- during lights on. Lights off I'm sure is a whole different problem. This would probably help in the temp fluctuation as well...

I bet your house is bad ass, HC. If I had the free time and money you know I'd be out there in a flash. We would tear it up! And be über shtoned to the bone the whole time. That would be fun as hell I'm thinking. I love getting baked and building stuff.

Bongwell, get a dehu! heh... and then you actually have to use it (I guess I didn't read that part of the instruction booklet?) . . . darrr.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 25, 2013)

*Day 27*

This will probably be the only picture update I do until the end, if I even bother with one then. Still battling this blasted PM. Going to spray with Green Cure... haven't used that yet on these plants, so hoping it buys me some time. Gonna bomb my whole room out with ozone when I'm done. All new plants. No mold. I can't deal with this crap anymore.

Gonna brew some flower tea for them tomorrow. A couple are starting to show a wee bit of fade.

Let the pr0n begin.

First off, Pandora's Box




This Trainwreck is wreaking! Lemon-ey old school hippie funk. I absolutely love it right now, and hope she doesn't get taken by the gods. Anyone know the flowering time on TW? I'm guessing it could go 10 weeks, but I won't have that kind of time.



Here's our good friend's ?P x SB1. Really frosty, but I've pulled a few sacks off her. The white shit you see on her leaf in the lower part of the shot is not PM (I checked), but rather residue from the last tea I'd sprayed on her. 


Blueberry. These shots don't give her justice... she's really bulking up nicely for just under 4 weeks.





Headband looking slightly deficient.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 25, 2013)

I dunno I got a couple of trainwreck doms that look like they might go 10 weeks too we'll see.

Keep up the updates... i'm curious to see how your trainwreck compares to mine... so far pretty similar looking.


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 25, 2013)

F;king sacks eh? That sucks  I hope they stay away!

Sorry to hear about your rough bat with PM, I hope I never get that stuff. Your plan sounds good though.


BTW~ great pictures, nugs look delish.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Apr 26, 2013)

sup brobro! how goes the pm war? I actually wan't pished when i was up late that night. was waiting for the better half to come in. now she was sloshed hahaha. hangover all day  

looks like some real sativa goodness you got going, the pandoras and TW look nice n frosty. but looking at how slender the leaf structure is i'd say 10 wks minimum. 

as for the banana's i recently got a bottle of dutch master reverse. that stuff works a charm man. 

have a good weekend man


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 26, 2013)

ReefBongwell said:


> I dunno I got a couple of trainwreck doms that look like they might go 10 weeks too we'll see.
> 
> Keep up the updates... i'm curious to see how your trainwreck compares to mine... so far pretty similar looking.


Then I bet yours smell like old hippy, too?  I love mine... would definitely try growing this one out again. Looks like she's a good yielder, too. I think as a bunch of single colas you could kill it weight wise.



whodatnation said:


> F;king sacks eh? That sucks  I hope they stay away!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your rough bat with PM, I hope I never get that stuff. Your plan sounds good though.
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, glad you made it back in one piece. The sacks aren't worrying me half as much as this fuking mildew. I'm about to go down and spray right now/eradicate anything suspect looking.  

The funny thing is (about the sacks) is I actually spotted them when they were still in veg, but was seeing pistils, too, so just did nothing thinking I was making a mistake on my sexing (everything was still pretty small). So the questions begs, was it straight up my fault somehow? OR is it a recessive gene that is showing? In veg the girls were hardly stressed... the only problems I saw along the way was a spot of PM here or there. But never awful. Temps were always good. My tent pushes high 70's now, but every once in awhile will sneak into the low 80's. I'm thinking maybe that's part of it? 



Don Gin and Ton said:


> sup brobro! how goes the pm war? I actually wan't pished when i was up late that night. was waiting for the better half to come in. now she was sloshed hahaha. hangover all day
> 
> looks like some real sativa goodness you got going, the pandoras and TW look nice n frosty. but looking at how slender the leaf structure is i'd say 10 wks minimum.
> 
> ...


Hey DGT my man. Glad to hear you were being a good boy that night, and that it was your las instead who was ragin'! You sound like a good guy, waiting up for her to come home so you can tuck her drunk little arse into bed, lol. 

I'm with you on flower times, although I know I won't be able to take them that long with all my issues. The Pandora's will supposedly finish a little faster if you have the right pheno. Sub has done a good job on breeding some faster finishers into his gear. 

So my wife has been giving me some serious shit about my grow lately. Battling the PM takes up a lot of time, and without the 6-8 oz I was getting, it's not brining in that extra little bit of cash she liked having. "Wouldn't it just be cheaper to buy an ounce every month?" she says. Yeah, but not nearly as fun! Hmf.

Alright you guys, pray for me, lol.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2013)

You gotta step your game up bro! That's not a good thing to be floating around wifey's head.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 26, 2013)

Maybe she doesn't realize that your more sad about it that she is!? You should tell her "way to support your man in his time of need" lol oh, salted wounds.... hahahah
It's your hobby that also happens to pay off more often than not! 
Have a great Friday mango, fellas!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2013)

Bobo... a question comes to mind. How are you spending more on your grow than an oz a month. I guess it depends on what your oz's cost you, but to me I'd get a zip for $200, and there is no way I'm spending $200 a month on growing. Am I missing something? What are you buying?


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 26, 2013)

A good question indeed. Let me explain.

Our electric bill goes up $300/mo when I grow. I used to get "low income" power before, but now it's a joke. Rates are so high since we moved. I'm guessing it's the LED and extra fans that are bulking it up, too. That said, the place I normally get zips from here is $275 if I hit the right day. With my loss to PM last round I barely made 2-3 zips. I paid the same to put in a bunch of my time as I would have to just have someone bring my weed to me. I guess her mentality is part opportunity cost. The loss of time sucks, but I really enjoy smoking my own. I think she just wants me to take a break for a little bit.

Just sprayed green cure today and continued to fight the battle. Oh, and pretty sure I spluffed like 85% of my garden. I was molesting the ?p and a cloud of pollen shook off, and drifted back into the tent  Fuck. 

Hope you are all having a great day, too!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey hey what's going on. Things will smooth out on the home front homie. Maybe take a break till the second half of the summer and buy wifey a bag of mid grade so she'll appreciate homegrown dankity dank. And don't run that garden again with out a dehumidifier lol. Your elec rates must be a lot higher than mine,,,,mine went from approx 60/month to 260 and that's with 2 lights and cfls coming out the wahoo. Not to mention fans, air purifier, dehumidifier, ac, radio lol. Got to incl the radio haha. 

Hey I just got back with 2 new osc fans speaking of which lol. Been smoking the blue dream the last few days, just took a rip of some kush, pk x sad, getting that nice narcotic feeling enveloping me like a warm blanket.

So Blondie and I are getting pretty close and I'm going to tell her what I do. Too much of a facade not too. Almost like I have to lie about everything. This is what I'm going to do,,,,,let her know that I breed superior cannibus strains and give the beans to patients, dispenseries and collectives in 3 countries. That's all true and let her know that beans, stalks and roots are not considered usable and are therefore not illegal, again true. And they can be mailed as a novelty. And a by product of being a breeder is the weed it produces which I sell to one of the states 3 dispensaries through underground channels.

This chick is really falling in love with me quickly and I don't want to hurt her any more than I have to. If she can't handle it then she can't handle it. Obviously taking a huge risk but who knows, she likes bad boys maybe she'll get off on the whole cloak and dagger living a double life thing


----------



## whodatnation (Apr 26, 2013)

Spray those ladies down with water asap, kills pollen on contact.


----------



## colocowboy (Apr 26, 2013)

What whodat says, spray them down asap!

Damn, now I don't feel so bad about electricity costs here.


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 26, 2013)

Yeah you're getting raped on electric for sure if an LED is costing you that much  I'd say making money or breaking even is still better than spending $200+/mo buying it -- not knowing what kinda crazy shit went into it... but yeah, I say if she liked the money then you just need to step it up  

HC hope it goes well... it's a big dilemna... if you misjudged her it's a big penalty. if you don't tell her it ends up being 'our whole relationship is a lie' type of thing  

you should've told her before now that you used to grow and see what her reaction was... if she was cool about it you can say you still do and you were just testing her  if she's not cool about that you reinforce that it's your past, get a last bang or two in and drift apart  it seems pretty early to trust her with that info without knowing first how cool she would be with that scenario in general... but maybe you already do?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks bongwell  I'm going with my gut instinct on this one but I'll take your advice into consideration. That's why I threw it out there, get some other ideas and advice.

Bobro when you run out of weed you go down and buy your honey the best bag of pot you can find,,,,,,she deserves it mon amie. I felt bad even saying go buy wifey a bag of mids lol.

Weekends here have a good one!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 26, 2013)

Biggest time saver I ever had was telling my wife (when I met her) my major shortcomings. I figured if she could deal with that not even knowing me, then things would be all good later. So I guess my advice would be to paint the picture accurate as can be and see what she thinks. And when I say accurate, I just mean honest about time and energy, not necessarily being honest about how many plants you grow and shit like that.

I had no idea you were spending so much. My wife would have told me to shut shit down a long time ago with that kinda bill. That's a wild bill for sure.


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 26, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Biggest time saver I ever had was telling my wife (when I met her) my major shortcomings. I figured if she could deal with that not even knowing me, then things would be all good later. So I guess my advice would be to paint the picture accurate as can be and see what she thinks. And when I say accurate, I just mean honest about time and energy, not necessarily being honest about how many plants you grow and shit like that.
> 
> I had no idea you were spending so much. My wife would have told me to shut shit down a long time ago with that kinda bill. That's a wild bill for sure.


Honesty is always the best policy. But yeah, don't tell her how many plants. I'm always sneaking new ones into the house. My wife finds them and I'm like, "What? They needed a home. Just look at their puppy dog eyes." She can't compete with that.



Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks bongwell  I'm going with my gut instinct on this one but I'll take your advice into consideration. That's why I threw it out there, get some other ideas and advice.
> 
> Bobro when you run out of weed you go down and buy your honey the best bag of pot you can find,,,,,,she deserves it mon amie. I felt bad even saying go buy wifey a bag of mids lol.
> 
> Weekends here have a good one!


I have faith that all will be good, and she'll still love you. So psyched! She sounds like a keeper so far.



ReefBongwell said:


> Yeah you're getting raped on electric for sure if an LED is costing you that much  I'd say making money or breaking even is still better than spending $200+/mo buying it -- not knowing what kinda crazy shit went into it... but yeah, I say if she liked the money then you just need to step it up
> 
> HC hope it goes well... it's a big dilemna... if you misjudged her it's a big penalty. if you don't tell her it ends up being 'our whole relationship is a lie' type of thing
> 
> you should've told her before now that you used to grow and see what her reaction was... if she was cool about it you can say you still do and you were just testing her  if she's not cool about that you reinforce that it's your past, get a last bang or two in and drift apart  it seems pretty early to trust her with that info without knowing first how cool she would be with that scenario in general... but maybe you already do?


I'm running a 600w + LED in there... the LED is just supplement. 



colocowboy said:


> What whodat says, spray them down asap!
> 
> Damn, now I don't feel so bad about electricity costs here.


 I'm glad I could help. Anytime you want to feel lucky, hit me up. Cost of living here is retardo.



whodatnation said:


> Spray those ladies down with water asap, kills pollen on contact.


Yes! I just happened to hit them with the green cure as all of this was going down. I'm sure that'll do the trick. 



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey hey what's going on. Things will smooth out on the home front homie. Maybe take a break till the second half of the summer and buy wifey a bag of mid grade so she'll appreciate homegrown dankity dank. And don't run that garden again with out a dehumidifier lol. Your elec rates must be a lot higher than mine,,,,mine went from approx 60/month to 260 and that's with 2 lights and cfls coming out the wahoo. Not to mention fans, air purifier, dehumidifier, ac, radio lol. Got to incl the radio haha.
> 
> Hey I just got back with 2 new osc fans speaking of which lol. Been smoking the blue dream the last few days, just took a rip of some kush, pk x sad, getting that nice narcotic feeling enveloping me like a warm blanket.
> 
> ...


My wife doesn't smoke really... that's the bummer. Well, maybe not. More for me I guess. The thing she liked is when we'd make the $ back from the elec bill. Normally I'd just make it break even, and keep the rest for me. 

2 new fans! I forgot to mention my dehu, too. I've been running that at night. 

I'm rooting for blondie.

Gotta go. Getting dirty looks from wife. She's so annoying sometimes. Later!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 26, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks bongwell  I'm going with my gut instinct on this one but I'll take your advice into consideration. That's why I threw it out there, get some other ideas and advice.
> 
> Bobro when you run out of weed you go down and buy your honey the best bag of pot you can find,,,,,,she deserves it mon amie. I felt bad even saying go buy wifey a bag of mids lol.
> 
> Weekends here have a good one!


No one should have to buy mids except newbs with no tolerance


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 27, 2013)

At least not when we can grow the chron!


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey brother how's it going. 

Everything went perect,,,relaxing on a blanket at the lake after a long walk, cheese and crackers, beautiful day. I told my little dutch girl what I do,,,at least how I had phrased it the other day when I mentioned it to you that I was going to tell her,,,AND SHE DUG IT LOL!! Shoot I think it made her want me that much more haha. Her first words were "do you make enough money so we can go to Jamaica tomorrow"?

Went with my gut on this one and she was very cool with it. Koo koo koo kooooooool beans mangotango!


----------



## SupaM (Apr 28, 2013)

Man I'm late to the party.....but now I'm here...lol Sup, erbody!


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2013)

Welcome, we've been waiting. 

I'm putting seeds in soil right now. Excited to start a new round.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Man I'm late to the party.....but now I'm here...lol Sup, erbody!





jigfresh said:


> Welcome, we've been waiting.
> 
> I'm putting seeds in soil right now. Excited to start a new round.


I know right ahhh he's just fashionably late,,,,sup supa ; ?) Heading out to go grab a pizza right now myself.


Always fun starting new strains huh Jig. I have some seedlings myself that just came up this week that came from pops out your way I believe. Actually I forget where you are lol out that way somewhere 

Good look with the new ones!


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 28, 2013)

Great news HC  I hope you make enough to take her to jamaica lol... and also that you either marry her or she's good at breaking up and not spiteful  oh and i hate to always be the devils advocate here, but now that she knows what you do gonna have to be more careful playing with the other women don't want to inspire her to use her knowledge for evil 

I got excited earlier because I realized in 4 weeks or so I'll be starting new seeds


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks bongwell, no playing around for me man. She could be a keeper, treats me much better already than I'm used to. Very pretty for her age too which doesn't hurt


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 28, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> I know right ahhh he's just fashionably late,,,,sup supa ; ?) Heading out to go grab a pizza right now myself.
> 
> 
> Always fun starting new strains huh Jig. I have some seedlings myself that just came up this week that came from pops out your way I believe. Actually I forget where you are lol out that way somewhere
> ...


Hmmmmmm piiiiiizzzzzaaaaaaaa



jigfresh said:


> Welcome, we've been waiting.
> 
> I'm putting seeds in soil right now. Excited to start a new round.


What strains did you settle on, Jig?? I'm so excited, too.



SupaM said:


> Man I'm late to the party.....but now I'm here...lol Sup, erbody!


Hey Supa! Good to have you along for the ride. You can root me on through all my follies, lol. ATB!



Highlanders cave said:


> Hey brother how's it going.
> 
> Everything went perect,,,relaxing on a blanket at the lake after a long walk, cheese and crackers, beautiful day. I told my little dutch girl what I do,,,at least how I had phrased it the other day when I mentioned it to you that I was going to tell her,,,AND SHE DUG IT LOL!! Shoot I think it made her want me that much more haha. Her first words were "do you make enough money so we can go to Jamaica tomorrow"?
> 
> Went with my gut on this one and she was very cool with it. Koo koo koo kooooooool beans mangotango!


 WOOT WOOT!!!! So psyched for ya. I knew you'd be cool. You must be on cloud 9. YOU deserve this. Have fun


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 28, 2013)

HC, missed asking the most important question of all...

how does she look in a bikini?  She gotta look good when you take her to jamaica!! Don't forget when you do it's still illegal there (WTF?)


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 28, 2013)

Highlanders cave said:


> Thanks bongwell, no playing around for me man. She could be a keeper, treats me much better already than I'm used to. Very pretty for her age too which doesn't hurt



That's rad... and tells me your ex must be a biatch if you appreciate being treated so well  Hope it lasts you know how it goes everything's always great in the beginning... but every once in a while you find that elite pheno of a lady who leans to the sweet side rather than the bitter  That's one thing I love about mine  They're all women, so you're gonna get some bittersweet sometimes, but that's just life  Always helps when they're HAWT too


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 28, 2013)

Bobotrank said:


> What strains did you settle on, Jig?? I'm so excited, too.


Psycho Killer, OG Kush x Dog, J-1der (as in wonder - J-1 x GDP?), CaseyBand, Plush Berry x Purple Kush x GSOG. (no idea what the gsog is, lol)


----------



## SupaM (Apr 29, 2013)

Grape Stomper OG...?


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Psycho Killer, OG Kush x Dog, J-1der (as in wonder - J-1 x GDP?), CaseyBand, Plush Berry x Purple Kush x GSOG. (no idea what the gsog is, lol)


Oh man just when I think I have too many plants going and need to ease off a bit I get pulled back in it again 

Told ya I'd run the Caseyband when you did jig lol. Even though I have 16 unsexed gdp x blue dream and 12 og x sad seedlings for noobies in the cave right now along with everything else what the hell lol. I'll drop them today man, I've been wanting to for a while now and this gives me an excuse. Think I only have about 10 of those beans left. You wont be dissapointed, I'll go back through my journal and find some pics and info,,,it's been a couple of years now since I have run it


----------



## ReefBongwell (Apr 29, 2013)

I wonder if I popped all my caseybands or not... i'll have to check and see if i still have more... i think I did tho  New bean sprouting time in 4 weeks so time to start planning since it's gonna be my best run yet


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2013)

I didn't send any down that way man. They were a bit more exclusive,,,

I'll post the rest of the pics in your journal jig but these were the original 3 from the beans I got from westy from the bud he got from dst. Two females and the male that i used in all of my crosses.

Casey Jones (Grey Area cut) x Headband...


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Psycho Killer, OG Kush x Dog, J-1der (as in wonder - J-1 x GDP?), CaseyBand, Plush Berry x Purple Kush x GSOG. (no idea what the gsog is, lol)


Nice man... those sound like they're going to be fun to watch. I love babies  You gonna go soil again this round??? I know you said you'd mentioned it. . . 

Oh, and I tried multiqouting SupaM's comment, but it didn't work. I'm agreeing with him though, Grape Stomper OG is my guess, which I've heard some really good things about. . . 



Highlanders cave said:


> Oh man just when I think I have too many plants going and need to ease off a bit I get pulled back in it again
> 
> Told ya I'd run the Caseyband when you did jig lol. Even though I have 16 unsexed gdp x blue dream and 12 og x sad seedlings for noobies in the cave right now along with everything else what the hell lol. I'll drop them today man, I've been wanting to for a while now and this gives me an excuse. Think I only have about 10 of those beans left. You wont be dissapointed, I'll go back through my journal and find some pics and info,,,it's been a couple of years now since I have run it


Never pull back! Or is it pull out? Hmm. But yeah, lets see em caveman! Hell yes. I've got so many crosses with the CB, I love seeing her get grown out. I've got a few of those Casey J beans from the other side of the pond, too....



Highlanders cave said:


> I didn't send any down that way man. They were a bit more exclusive,,,
> 
> I'll post the rest of the pics in your journal jig but these were the original 3 from the beans I got from westy from the bud he got from dst. Two females and the male that i used in all of my crosses.
> 
> Casey Jones (Grey Area cut) x Headband...


Chicka bow ow! Happy little trees.



ReefBongwell said:


> I wonder if I popped all my caseybands or not... i'll have to check and see if i still have more... i think I did tho  New bean sprouting time in 4 weeks so time to start planning since it's gonna be my best run yet


Dude, you didn't get anything anything anything with annnnny CB in it? Bumskis Bongwell. What about the BMF? No BMF???? WTF???????? heheheheheheheheh

Hope you guys are all having a good one. Gotta click click at the computer all day. So not looking forward to it. Gotta get some coffee and give my ladies some love.


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2013)

SupaM said:


> Grape Stomper OG...?


Ding Ding. That would be correct. Found out from the man. I guess the mom was the Grape Stomper X Purple Kush. Then daddy Plush Berry came along and laid down some business.



Highlanders cave said:


> Oh man just when I think I have too many plants going and need to ease off a bit I get pulled back in it again
> 
> Told ya I'd run the Caseyband when you did jig lol. Even though I have 16 unsexed gdp x blue dream and 12 og x sad seedlings for noobies in the cave right now along with everything else what the hell lol. I'll drop them today man, I've been wanting to for a while now and this gives me an excuse. Think I only have about 10 of those beans left. You wont be dissapointed, I'll go back through my journal and find some pics and info,,,it's been a couple of years now since I have run it


Hehe... glad I could change your plans a little. 

And Bobo... you get some credit too for guessing correctly. And yeah I'm gonna try soil once more. I think up-potting them will help, and hopefully I can keep them healthy their whole life. No ?'s with seeds I start. So if stuff don't work it's on me, not weak clones.

Have fun click click clicking away. I'll say hi to the sun for you.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2013)

I think bongwell may have been thinking about the Caliband (calizhar x cb). The straight up caseyband never got grown by too many people and off the top of my head I can't think of who if any got them. I gave half of what I had to jig to make sure the genetics got continued at some point and that was close to two yrs ago I think. 

No friggen pot in the house so I just made some hash and threw some more trim in the freezer. I'll just have to suffer until next harvest,,,maiden run of the ga x (sb x bd), two more weeks ; !)

So my new honey blondie, is a sales and marketing director,,,,she says yesterday, "yeah I find myself already thinking of ways to market your product for you" lol too funny


----------



## jigfresh (Apr 29, 2013)

She sounds like a keeper. Like a real team-mate. Nice job HC.


----------



## Highlanders cave (Apr 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Biggest time saver I ever had was telling my wife (when I met her) my major shortcomings. I figured if she could deal with that not even knowing me, then things would be all good later. So I guess my advice would be to paint the picture accurate as can be and see what she thinks. And when I say accurate, I just mean honest about time and energy, not necessarily being honest about how many plants you grow and shit like that.


Thank you brother.

I told her that I had been trying to decide if and when to tell her about myself and that I had gotten some advice from my growers buddy and I told her what they recommended and how I just went with my gut instinct but she liked it when I mentioned your advice


----------



## Bobotrank (Apr 29, 2013)

jigfresh said:


> Ding Ding. That would be correct. Found out from the man. I guess the mom was the Grape Stomper X Purple Kush. Then daddy Plush Berry came along and laid down some business.
> 
> Hehe... glad I could change your plans a little.
> 
> ...


I just saw the mom. She is a looker!  I'm thinking uppotting will help you out this next round. Hell, I think I pushed it a little too close with a couple of mine as well this time around. They coulda used another week or so before they got flipped. And yes, please say hi to that bright round ball of joy for me. And sprinkle some HHG on top, too, please.



Highlanders cave said:


> I think bongwell may have been thinking about the Caliband (calizhar x cb). The straight up caseyband never got grown by too many people and off the top of my head I can't think of who if any got them. I gave half of what I had to jig to make sure the genetics got continued at some point and that was close to two yrs ago I think.
> 
> No friggen pot in the house so I just made some hash and threw some more trim in the freezer. I'll just have to suffer until next harvest,,,maiden run of the ga x (sb x bd), two more weeks ; !)
> 
> So my new honey blondie, is a sales and marketing director,,,,she says yesterday, "yeah I find myself already thinking of ways to market your product for you" lol too funny


Ohhhh, Caaaaaliband. That makes sense. So many CB's... just as long as it's not the CockBlock strain. That one is the worst.

I bet your lady could blow the HC line outta the water. In another 12 month's you'll be too big time for us   BMF and Resin Dripper will take them by storm. I'm really excited to see the ga x (sd x bd) btw. . . sounds just fookin' lovely.



Highlanders cave said:


> Thank you brother.
> 
> I told her that I had been trying to decide if and when to tell her about myself and that I had gotten some advice from my growers buddy and I told her what they recommended and how I just went with my gut instinct but she liked it when I mentioned your advice


Jig is full of good advice. Sounds like you were already in like Flynn to begin with though Caveman! I'm sure it didn't hurt, though. 

Alright, I'm off for real. Just finished my coffee. Work time. clickclickclickclick


----------



## Bobotrank (May 13, 2013)

*day 45*

Well, they're still going. Spluffed though, they are. I can see a seed poking outta the top of a bud on almost every plant. I hope they aren't terribly laden with them. So much for Sensi, eh? At least they'll get me stoned still. In any event, enjoy. . .


----------



## SupaM (May 13, 2013)

Seed happens...lol Sux, but ended up with a few in my Headband as well....ATB!


----------



## colocowboy (May 13, 2013)

So I take it the spluff was unintentional?


----------



## SupaM (May 13, 2013)

Definitely on my end... I'm a sensi kinda guy lol


----------



## Bobotrank (May 14, 2013)

This spluff was definitely unintentional. Lol. I learned how to do it though!


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 14, 2013)

Oh dude what a bummer. I think that happens to all of us the first time. Hope they are not too beaned out but thinking they may be man. I don't think anyone can top chris though......spills the pollen in the flower room in front of the fan haha,,,pooooof! A lot of my crosses were accidental from when I made the Artic Express to keep the Ice genes going.

Hope all is well mon


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

ah shit man happens to us all once lol. i got two great strains out of it and looking at your range your going to get more than that man  hope alls good in brobo land man


----------



## Bobotrank (May 14, 2013)

It'll be alright, lol. I've done it to myself. It was spluff from a herm... there were two times when the pollen flew, and only the second time was I spraying them down with shizzle, so I'm sure the first time definitely planted the seed so to speak. I hadn't found the herm flowers yet, and when this cloud of jizz came off the plant I honestly didn't have a clue what it was (but thought it was damn weird) as it FLOATED INTO THE TENT. So that is my lesson, and how I've learned it. All the seeds will probably be saved, and then planted in various parts of the world, wherever I think there needs to be another hermaphroditic cannabis plant lmfao! ohhhh welllllllll. . . . . . . it's still chonic, kids!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 14, 2013)

feel for ya man, herm pollen too  I'd be tempted to hash the lot or erl it. save a good bit to pick the pips out of too of course!


----------



## Bobotrank (May 14, 2013)

Yes, I've already considered my good man. Everything smells so good in there though... I really look forward smoking some. We'll see how bad it is. Probably pretty bad, lmao. Thanks Don


----------



## colocowboy (May 14, 2013)

I can just picture you going wtf is that as the splooge goes wafting by. lol
Dang Brobo, it's been a bit of a roller-coaster lately eh?! I recently switched nutes so I can empathize on shit getting sideways.
I'm sure it will won't be that bad.... NEXT.....

puff, puff, pass...... pepe le chem
.......take a load off my friend


----------



## Bobotrank (May 14, 2013)

Oh thanks brother! Pepe is a good friend indeed  puff puff paasssssss

Yeah, it's been up and down. Letting the PM continue along this long was my fault... coulda taken care of that 2 cycles ago. KNOCKONWOOD I haven't seen any for awhile, and have spraying Green Cure every 4-5 days. 

And yeah... you shoulda seen the look on my face... Darrrrrrrrrr


----------



## ReefBongwell (May 14, 2013)

Imagining the slow motion "NNooooooooOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Bobotrank (May 14, 2013)

It was definitely something along those lines... More like... "Hmmm, never seen that before. Which cannot be good." The next watering I found 3 full nanner packs.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 15, 2013)

ahhh man


----------



## Bobotrank (May 15, 2013)

But now I know, and knowing is half the battle. We will see how bad it is. I pulled an early bud off the ?P, who was the spluffer, and it didn't have a seed in it. So maybe they're not all so bad... fingers crossed.


----------



## jigfresh (May 15, 2013)

Go joe!


----------



## whodatnation (May 15, 2013)

Errrg. Super sorry bobro. 
Digits crossed for ya.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 15, 2013)

Don't be sorry bruddah! All is good as long as there is no mildew. You can still get REAL high off seeded buds last time I checked! 

By the way, this is me being optimistic.


----------



## Highlanders cave (May 16, 2013)

Morning optomo bobro 

Just swinging in to say hi real quick. Having the kind of weather lately that just don't get no betta. I'm just getting caught up with shit, finally haha. Putting together some care packages this morning and sampling the ga x (sb x bd)#3 for the first time. The cats are giving me the evil eye this morning, they ran out of food last night and are letting me know lol. About to head out and grab some food for them but man o man this is strong pot haha. Probably shouldn't finish what I have before I leave but what z fuk. If your going to get stoned get STONED!!

Laters man have a great day, I'll catch up with you


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2013)

If youre going to do something, it's worth doing right. lol. Hope you had a successful trip HC.

What up Brobo.


----------



## Bobotrank (May 16, 2013)

Oh man, get the cats their food!! lolol... silly little fur balls  As soon as I get my coffee you can bet I'll be clocking in to Bongland for a bit as well!! Godspeed, HC 

Not much shaking over here this morn, Jig. Just about to run some errands before I take off for the weekend. Going to LA to see a friend, and camp for a couple nights. . . I hear it's warm down by you! Packing lots of shorts and trunks.

How's the Happy Healthy Mom? She doing well? What're we at, 26 or 27 weeks right now? At this stage in the game you might see some trichs starting to cloud-- but don't harvest just yet! You want at LEAST 30% amber trichs on your baby's head before she gets harvested.  

I am, officially, a dork.


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2013)

You may be a dork, but you made me smile with it. Lol... I'll hold off on harvesting a few more weeks.  And yes, 26 and 2 days. 

It's hot as hell down the hill. You guys need to come camping up here in the mountains. Where on earth do people even camp near LA. I'm sure you're near LA is different from mine. Have a fun weekend bro!


----------



## Bobotrank (May 16, 2013)

Thanks brosef! Glad it was worth a chuckle. Sometimes I think I'm the only one who's laughing, lol. 

We are hitting up Angeles National Forest... which I believe is still pretty far north from you? My mountain geography in the southern part of the state is less than acceptable. It's supposed to be nice according to the pictures. I honestly just don't want to be anywhere near alcohol! I've got a big bud of some outdoor Sour D that should do the trick. 

Speaking of Sour D... chop chop time. It'll be interesting to see how much you walk away with... 

Back to chores. Gotta go water the kids, and mayyyybe spray some Green Cure. Part of me wants to let them go until Monday. The other part is like, "Stupid ass, do you really?" To which I reply.... "No." Just say No to powdery mildew.


----------



## jigfresh (May 16, 2013)

Cool man. That's actually directly west of where I'm at. Should be nice... that's the mountains. I always laugh at your jokes bobo.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

what the [email protected] be going down up in here?


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2013)

Woh last post was months ago  besides dons,,,, I understand mr Bobo is busy! Now he has to say hi though!

Hey bobo! Show us some pr0n of what your smoking on at least!


Hope all is well, peace.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Aug 6, 2013)

Well said that man

Get em out for the lads


----------



## whodatnation (Aug 6, 2013)

Bust a nug bro! And then take a picture of it and show us


----------



## ReefBongwell (Aug 6, 2013)

For real I saw this thread pop up and I was like damn ain't heard from bobo in a while


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey fellas! Ok ok, tomorrow I'll give you all the breakdown of everything.  I've still got a couple more ounces + to help tie me over til the next grow. I'ma gonna go vape some Blueberry and Headband-- a little night time mix


----------



## colocowboy (Aug 7, 2013)

Good to see you around my friend!
We all have to have a hiatus from time to time. 

What vape do you use? I got a herbalaire but I don't use it much. Thinking of getting an ssv. 
Anywho, puff, puff, pass..... buddha tahoe


----------



## Bobotrank (Aug 7, 2013)

I've the the SSV, too! I've also got a Pax for portable vaping, but the SSV is great once you get it all dialed in... I hooked mine up to my binger as well. Really nice for that, I'd say. Plus it's a local company, Colo 

My only complaint is that every once in awhile I'll combust a bowl by accident, which smells like SHIT.

Gotta run. Baby duties.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 21, 2014)

It's been a bit, but I'm back in action for a little while. Gonna give it my best to drop in a whole hell of a lot more than I've been. And so it goes.

For this first run I've got 16 x 1 gallon RootMaker pots.. er, 15, and a 2 gallon Smartie it'd seem. I'm doing this run on a drip system that I've designed to be closed loop. I'm hoping to save my back some work. I also have been unable to find a true 32"x32" flood table, so I just built a shallow one instead, and threw it on some cinderblocks with a drain in it leading to a catchment for runoff. I can't deal with saucers on little plants-- They're whack, so I'm hoping this will be better. 

For strains, it'll mostly be Agent Orange. At least 13 of the 16 will be AO&#8230; 2 are on the ropes for me&#8230; I've been spraying them with Equisetum tea, and if they show any PM again they're out. Harborside gave me some bunk clones, so that's how I got blessed with this PM bullshit from the beginning. I'm using a new tea recipe, too.. Horsetail powder, and I'm spraying full strength tea on them. We'll see how that works. I'm going to be brewing some EWC tea here in a bit, and will probably give the girls a spray with that, too at some point to help establish a good superficial colony.

Other stains I have to pick from to fill in the blanks:

Casey Jones <<< This one is definitely going in&#8230; crazy growth. Great structure so far.
Durban Poison
Cookies
Purple Cream (an Urkle Pheno)
Blueberry (I've run this cut already)
Blueberry Diesel
Jesus OG
Atomic Northern Lights


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 21, 2014)

mmmm.... i like the sound of blueberry diesel. good to see you friend.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2014)

Thanks, Jig! Good to see you  

I think that one sounds pretty dank, too. The dude at the clone counter was saying he just saw some finish up realllllly nice, too&#8230; I think I might be one plant closer. 

I trust by now you are a 100% professional dad. My daughter is 16 months now, and the cutest thing ever&#8230; dude, you're going to melt when yours gets there. Little people&#8230; it happens so fast. It's pretty incredible&#8230; hope you guys are enjoying the ride.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 22, 2014)

I'm a strait up pro. The other day, I fed her and changed a poopy diaper at the same time. 

You know what's a trip, my mother in law calls baby HHB, for happy hannah bear. She never heard about the other hhb, just made it up herself. Glad you should be back around more now.

Crazy how time flies. 16 months man. She'll be in school soon.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 22, 2014)

Oh man, you're a full seasoned pro. I've never even attempted simultaneous diaper change/feeding&#8230; that's next level shit, dude.

HHB man&#8230; I wonder if everyone saying it so much caused it to pop into her head&#8230; she sounds like she's still happy and healthy&#8230; good job, poppa 

Funny you mention time flying&#8230; we're already filling out preschool apps&#8230; which is COMPLETELY mind boggling for me. I was never prepared for how fast this would go&#8230; but the good news is, we like it so much, figured we should probably make a friend for her, too. 

Feels good to be back. Minus the non existent Like button&#8230; that really put a damper on my lurking prowess...


----------



## duchieman (Feb 22, 2014)

16 months!!! WTF!  And mine just turned 18 a few months ago. Way too fast. 

How's things Bobo? Looks like we're all gathering again at the same time. Maybe it's a natural migration thing? lol 


"As the season approaches the growers slowly migrate to breeding grounds where they will all gather and bring new Dank into the world". 

Hey man, I'm really interested in that Dr. Atomic Northern Lights you have going there. I've been wanting to try his genetics for a long time now. There's a great article about him in High Times or Cannabis Culture, can't remember, but if you haven't seen it I'll try to find it for you. A good little bio and history.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

Bobro be back mon  like the sounds of the grow going, and the little one sounds exciting too! 
HHB ATW!


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 22, 2014)

Man look at the dust shakin' off up in here!
Man your not shitting how fast time flies, seems like just yesterday I was changing diapers and taking them to preschool then t-ball and little league. Now in a couple months my 18 year old son graduates from high school! In one more year both my young men will be out in the world! I'm going to miss them like crazy, got a lump in my throat just thinking of it.... 
Hug em and love em, you'll turn around and they will be grown!

I freakin' love you guys!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

Man thats wild colo!


I feel like the odd man out, only baby info I can share is I was one at some point lol One day.


----------



## colocowboy (Feb 22, 2014)

In December my grandpa died, while at the funeral my grandma says to me "did you ever wish you didn't have kids?" To which I replied no, I'm kind of a softie and have really enjoyed my sons. She says, "I did" and laughed like a hooligan. She just passed following him to the grave with 6 children, 28 grandchildren, and 30 some odd great grandchildren. At the end of the day I feel like family is what it is all about, I mean despite her mixed feelings about it she led a life of 91 years with a marriage of 68 years and had so many friends and family that she couldn't help but feel surrounded by love. What else could be better?? I just want to keep ties with family and be a part of that fabric, it seems so peaceful to have that for the duration of life.

Don't feel like an odd man out, your a nurturer like the rest of us! That is what makes us all a group of friends on here you know, we all know how to care for something that is not _us_ which is a comradery and why we all identify with one another at least at that level.


----------



## SupaM (Feb 22, 2014)

Well put, my friend. I have 3 sons, and 3 grandchildren, and nothing is more precious to me than witnessing my own legacy grow up and be productive. ATB!


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes indeed cowboy and supa, cheers to that.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2014)

YOU GUYS ARE THE FUCKING BEST!

I don't even need to say it.  

Duchie, great to see you around again, too. Can't wait to do some hard core photo geeking with you. Hope school is going well. Good news buddy&#8230; we get to see what that Northern Lights is gonna do&#8230; I'm including her in this next flower. 

Colo, you have the biggest family I've ever heard of. Almost. I think I heard of a bigger one, once, maybe. Good to you see you around, too, ya big softie. I think we both fell from the same tree, lol. Advice taken!

Whodat. I kept a nug of Niburu for so long, and just smoked it last week. I took a picture of it before I sacrificed her. I will post it. It was amazing. Can't wait to follow along and watch you grow more dank.

Supa, you nailed it man. Everyday is a gift. Great to see you around. ATB! 

And lastly, thinking I'm gonna supplement the AO with the Casey, the Northern Lights, Durban Poison, and&#8230; hmmm last one. I want to run the Blueberry Diesel, but she seems like she is a slow grower (must be the Blueberry in her). I think I might have to save her for the next round (veg her big), and go with either the Purple Cream or the Cookies&#8230; And that's what I'm sticking to!

Gonna go get real high and fold the gigantic pile of laundry that amassed today. Great to see you all around&#8230; Feels good to be back again.


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 23, 2014)

Haha GL with the folding  socks I just toss in their drawer and say FUCK THAT! 

Im happy you liked the Nibiru, I think cof will be harvesting some soonish.

If yall get all pr0n geeky please do share! I loves me some pr0n.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 23, 2014)

welcome back bobro! damn good to hear from ya man. :bong: 

hows life treating ya?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 23, 2014)

whodatnation said:


> Haha GL with the folding  socks I just toss in their drawer and say FUCK THAT!
> 
> Im happy you liked the Nibiru, I think cof will be harvesting some soonish.
> 
> If yall get all pr0n geeky please do share! I loves me some pr0n.


As soon as there is pr0n, there will be photos. I'm about to up pot all my girls in the couple of days&#8230; move em over to the 600 and get the party started.



Don Gin and Ton said:


> welcome back bobro! damn good to hear from ya man. :bong:
> 
> hows life treating ya?


Hey brosef! Good to see you around these parts. Just popping my head up outta the ground grow some pot&#8230; ya know, the usual, lol. Might have to go see what this Dog Kush Grow Off in your sig is all about&#8230; WOOF! Hope you're swell Donnie.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (Feb 24, 2014)

likewise broham! get in on the dog off! usual suspects are up there throwing down!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 25, 2014)

Would love to, but am limited on space at the moment&#8230; and I only have a couple of dog pips to pop, which may or may not even be good. One is def questionable. You can bet I'll be watching, tho!


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2014)

Mornin' ladies and gents. In an effort to keep up to date with things, here's a little update. 

Yesterday was transplant day. It was also the first time I used the drip system, which, although easy, also helped me overwater things a little bit  I went in and checked this morning (I watered them last night, and have had lights on the whole time-- temps 82, rh is 45%-- 5% higher than I'd like) things are a little droopy on some of the ladies, still. I'm hoping my high temps and abundance of airflow will help remedy this one quickly. 

Now, knock on wood, I hate to say it, but I haven't seen any PM in a few days I dumped the clones that were exhibiting the beginning of white spots, and have been closely monitoring everyone else. I'm worried about my water boarding, though hopefully I haven't done myself in. On to the veg pr0n.


----------



## jigfresh (Feb 28, 2014)

You runnin LED's?


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2014)

I've got my 600 plus a 200w LED veg spectrum as a little added bonus. They say it's a 400w equivalent. It definitely makes the buds denser. . .

Were you happy with your LEDs this last grow, jig?


----------



## whodatnation (Feb 28, 2014)

Man thats drip system sounds nifty though! Plants looks good, everything is nice and clean  Also like those led colors.


----------



## Bobotrank (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks Whodat&#8230; yeah, I'm super stoked on it, despite my initial error. I'm actually going to double up on the emitters&#8230; 2 per pot, one on each side of the stock. I just don't want all the water entering at the same point. It was crazy though&#8230; it took me literally a couple minutes to water 16 pots, which normally would take me&#8230; a lot longer.

LED=disco party. I'm not sure about using one on it's own to flower, but I can tell you as an adjunct light they are the shit.


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 1, 2014)

I was pretty darn happy with my LED's. I'm going to continue running them. The g/w numbers turned out about the same as I'm used to. The smoke was higher grade then normal for me, smell best i've ever done. Buds were small though. I think that was partly the way I grew the plants and partly the lights. My electricity bill liked my last grow a lot.


----------



## SupaM (Mar 1, 2014)

Glad to finally get an honest take start to finish on the LED's.I think I'm a lil more interested in the induction lights, but you've made a believer outta me. ATB!


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 2, 2014)

That's cool, jig. I'm sure as the technology continues to get better it will only mean better things.

By the way, I just got the best jar of pickles the other day. There's jalapeños and all sorts of shit in there that make my tastebuds scream. And made by a local business. I think I'm gonna get another. And maybe one more after that. Fuck. I'm stoned.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 2, 2014)

STP, stoned to pickles! lol
Hot mix rocks! 
It sure is good to see this thread going again, even better that your back in it bobo! Some good folks that have been away are coming back, that is just too cool!
CHEERS!
puff, puff, pass.....


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 2, 2014)

Stoned to pickles, and then some. Yes, it is great to be back, thanks Colo. I'm having a rough start to it from this overwatering business, though.  Plants still haven't dried out all the way, despite my best efforts&#8230; numerous fans, plenty of fresh air, and 81 degree temps with 41% rh. The girls are just looking licked today. Things need to turn around quick. I'm pretty pissed at myself. Stupid drip system, lol. 

Watcha puffin' cowboy?? Blackberry kush with a little bit of Jack so I don't completely fall asleep in my chair.


----------



## colocowboy (Mar 2, 2014)

Tokin up some buddha tahoe mixed with some strawberry dogshit, I'll be glad to doze off in my chair though! 
I recently fucked a number of plants with an over watering while out of town as well. Shit happens bro, just got to move on or you'll give yourself ulcers. 

Puff, puff, pass.... blackberry kush sounds kill!


----------



## jigfresh (Mar 2, 2014)

I'm puffin (cute birds they are) on some Jamaican Bobsled lol. I got it from dez and we both thing that name sucks so we just call it jamaican.

Strawberry dogshit? Sounds interesting.


----------



## Bobotrank (Mar 2, 2014)

Both of those sound great. Especially the dog shit. The Blackberry has my head in its hand right now... It is great. Shower time, then a new episode of True Detective. That show is hot!

You're right about the move on part. And the ulcers part, too, lol. They'll get over it. Their leaves are holding up strong&#8230; just have a little discoloration/wilt is all. I just went down and poked some holes in the dirt around the rootball with my Bobofinger (super long model), and turned the dehu on. They'll be fine. Girls like long fingers.

One of these days I'm gonna get down to see you, Jig. And Colo, I don't know where you are in Colo, but you can bet your ass I'll be back over there sometime, too.


----------

